# Meshuggah Megamushthread!!



## Wingchunwarrior




----------



## ivancic1al

at Jens' facial expressions throughout.


----------



## DLG

lol jens

as far as the album plan is concerned, this is literally EXACTLY what I want from them.

I'm so fucking stoked I can't even express it via the multitude of emoticons this board offers.


----------



## Cyntex

September is quite a long time from now, though I am excited to hear the more group approach they are gonna take this time. lol at headbanginh while drinking


----------



## MikeH

Am I the only one who finds them extremely boring to interview? Seemed like Thomas took forever to get to what he wanted to say.


----------



## pineappleman

Get ready for the next trend in metal folks.

Also, WHY is everyone from Sweden so suave and sophisticated and brutal at the same time?!


----------



## Meatbucket

Jens didn't even say anything. Classy fucker.


----------



## oompa

pineappleman said:


> Get ready for the next trend in metal folks.
> 
> Also, WHY is everyone from Sweden so suave and sophisticated and brutal at the same time?!



Cus we drink a lot of this:







That's the soda Pippi Longstocking grow on a tree in her garden 

Btw they have some really weird humour.

I get a sense that Jens has like.. practised his IRL trolling for so long that he has reached such a high level of trolling that it is hard for normal people to even grasp


----------



## xmetalhead69

US tour. nuff said


----------



## Blood Ghost

Every time a camera is put in front of them, epic lulz ensue. And, I can't wait for September.


----------



## drmosh

Ibz_rg said:


> Am I the only one who finds them extremely boring to interview? Seemed like Thomas took forever to get to what he wanted to say.



Not everyone is a native english speaker you know, he might have needed more time to formulate his thoughts


----------



## TimothyLeary

Ibz_rg said:


> Am I the only one who finds them extremely boring to interview? Seemed like Thomas took forever to get to what he wanted to say.



he was doing some math before speak. polyspeaking so if we count as we should he's saying the next album will be fucking killer.


----------



## bulb

watching this video all i find myself thinking is "i cant believe Jens is 47!? how u do dat?!"
Seriously it must be some swedish anti aging secret...


----------



## vampiregenocide

47?! Jens is 44 according to wikipedia.  I didn't even think he was that old.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

vampiregenocide said:


> 47?!


IT'S OVER 35!!!!

Seriously though, I had no idea he was that old and he can still out-scream just about anyone in terms of aggression (IMO).


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Major deja vu from reading this thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well apparently late 30s to 40s are when your vocal chords are at their best for screaming, but by then you've probably already done it for 20 years.


----------



## JamesM

drmosh said:


> Not everyone is a native english speaker you know, he might have needed more time to formulate his thoughts



Yeah, because he was clearly having trouble with his English. 



I'm pumped for this.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

His english is amazingly good.


----------



## Andromalia

bulb said:


> watching this video all i find myself thinking is "i cant believe Jens is 47!? how u do dat?!"


Usually, by living 46 years first.


----------



## Prydogga

Jens should do a Pro Active solution advertisement. Or some foorm of anti aging cream...

Or maybe make the album the release of 2011, one or the other.


----------



## drmosh

The Armada said:


> Yeah, because he was clearly having trouble with his English.



While his spoken english might be good, that doesn't mean he can articulate himself as well as a native speaker. Is that so hard to understand without being condescending my dear Armada?


----------



## blahtyler

I JUST tried looking into this about a week ago. I read an article from almost 3 years ago that stated that they wouldn't be coming out with another record until at least 2011. So stoked to hear more about it. My goal for 2011 is to see Meshuggah.


----------



## ralphy1976

that's not Meshuggah!!!! 

that's the dude who is in Keith pics of the BRJ's workshop before he went to Namm 2011.


----------



## JamesM

drmosh said:


> While his spoken english might be good, that doesn't mean he can articulate himself as well as a native speaker. Is that so hard to understand without being condescending my dear Armada?



I'm fairly willing to assert that there is a direct trend between articulation of spoken word and your grasp of the language you are speaking. English may be your second language (maybe not) but you haven't got to get all up-at-arms when someone says that they are a boring watch in an interview.




I'll definitely buy tickets when these guys come to the Midwest. Very anxious to hear something new.


----------



## 5656130

so guys i was listening to a meshuggah song a long time ago and i read somewhere that they tuned the guitars down a whole octave for the song does anyone know if thats true and if it is which song is it


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

i heard the song spasm was recorded an octave down from their 7 string tuning of Bb


----------



## Razzy

Most everything on Obzen is in F standard, which is only half a step up from being an octave below standard tuning.


----------



## 5656130

6Christ6Denied6 said:


> i heard the song spasm was recorded an octave down from their 7 string tuning of Bb



hmmm i guess that would be it then thanks


----------



## 5656130

Razzy said:


> Most everything on Obzen is in F standard, which is only half a step up from being an octave below standard tuning.



yeah its close but no octave haha


----------



## Andii

If I remember correctly this is in E tuning which is indeed an octave lower than E standard.


----------



## Danxile

Andii said:


> If I remember correctly this is in E tuning which is indeed an octave lower than E standard.




It's actually an octave lower than Bb. To play along to this song you would need to take a 7 string guitar thats tuned down a half step and then drop that a full octave, probably using a whammy pedal.


----------



## 5656130

Danxile said:


> It's actually an octave lower than Bb. To play along to this song you would need to take a 7 string guitar thats tuned down a half step and then drop that a full octave, probably using a whammy pedal.



god what gauges do they even use for that .9000?


----------



## Andii

Danxile said:


> It's actually an octave lower than Bb. To play along to this song you would need to take a 7 string guitar thats tuned down a half step and then drop that a full octave, probably using a whammy pedal.




Yes haha. I think you're right. Maybe I didn't remember correctly. I thought about that for a moment and it hit me that it sounds way lower than that. Then I googled it and.... yeah maybe so. 

I love the sound of that song. I hope they do that again sometime soon.


----------



## Andii

Ok wikipedia says: "Eb+Bb+Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb, and even five semitones below this tuning, for the song _Spasm" 

_What a confusing sentence.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yes it's Spasm. Durero is the guy to ask about this, he's the one that told me about it a few years ago


----------



## Winspear

Andii said:


> Ok wikipedia says: "Eb+Bb+Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb, and even five semitones below this tuning, for the song _Spasm"
> 
> _What a confusing sentence.



Yep Spasm was Bb, most songs are F+Bb+Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb, Nebulous is Eb+Bb+Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb.


----------



## signalgrey

i believe they actually tune to Q#, its a new note....you probably haven't heard of it yet.


----------



## MF_Kitten

signalgrey said:


> i believe they actually tune to Q#, its a new note....you probably haven't heard of it yet.



Tuning hipster, haha!

I think people are underestimating the tension a string has when tuned down that far. Sure, it's loose, but you can play it. It's not that much of a problem. It's not like wet spaghetti.


----------



## Variant

It's in Bb0, same note as a bass sixth string tuned down a half step.


----------



## Dayn

Spasm is in Bb mostly, but I'm pretty damn sure the ending of the song drops down a semitone to A... unless it's just the melody line that's confusing my hearing.


----------



## Joel

This Meshuggah version of Benzin (IIRC) is an octave down from drop D?


----------



## mattofvengeance

signalgrey said:


> i believe they actually tune to Q#, its a new note....you probably haven't heard of it yet.



I can confirm this is actually true, as I am friends with their tech. Apparently they used custom guitars built by Jesus himself, using his own hair for the strings because your feeble Earth strings can't handle tunings so low.


----------



## Winspear

Joel said:


> This Meshuggah version of Benzin (IIRC) is an octave down from drop D?




It's in their normal tuning F, until the end when yes the the bottom string is detuned to D.


----------



## 5656130

signalgrey said:


> i believe they actually tune to Q#, its a new note....you probably haven't heard of it yet.



ha only Q# i tune down to drop Z theyve got nothing on me


----------



## vampiregenocide

I swear people will keep debating over Meshuggah's tunings for decades to come. It's a great debate like evolution.


----------



## Durero

Dayn said:


> Spasm is in Bb mostly, but I'm pretty damn sure the ending of the song drops down a semitone to A... unless it's just the melody line that's confusing my hearing.



Agreed


----------



## primerib

Reading all this makes me think of the mystical "howards note"

Adult Swim Video : The Mighty Boosh : A New Note


----------



## Steve08

Just think of Spasm as drop Bb an octave lower, I'm pretty sure that one isn't standard, it's like if you had a 9 string guitar (with a C# below F#) in every string half step down and then with the lowest string down another whole step.

Everything else is F standard on 8 strings or Bb on 7s, or sometimes drop E on 8s, with Stengah being an example.


----------



## Xodus

Spasm is Bb, but I think just the last string dropped to Bb (Bb-Bb-Eb...). Stengah is also in some variant tuning I think.


----------



## ddtonfire

Who else came in here expecting some pitch-shifted, bowel movement-inducing Meshuggah?


----------



## Rob_Ec

LOL!!


primerib said:


> Reading all this makes me think of the mystical "howards note"
> 
> Adult Swim Video : The Mighty Boosh : A New Note


----------



## bulb

Oh my god i can die happy now!!
Periphery&#039;s Photos - Profile Pictures | Facebook


----------



## yellowv

You mofos better come to south florida.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Misha, if this is an April Fool's Joke, I will rip the strings from your Blackmachine, strangle you with them, and beat you with the remains of the guitar.


----------



## JamesM

I support the caps.


----------



## Prydogga

You forgot to put SikTh in that lineup. 

Nice 10 minute photoshop and all caps thread title


----------



## mattofvengeance

MerlinTKD said:


> Misha, if this is an April Fool's Joke, I will rip the strings from your Blackmachine, strangle you with them, and beat you with the remains of the guitar.



that's about how I feel right now.

FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## baptizedinblood

Horrible, horrible attempt at an April Fools joke. I have those same brushes in photoshop that they use in the flier, I can come up with something better in 5 minutes. That and there is no sponsors for the tour...that's a sponsor-worthy lineup right their.


----------



## yellowv

You dirty bastard. I want my money back for the pre-order now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Prydogga said:


> You forgot to put SikTh in that lineup.
> 
> Nice 10 minute photoshop and all caps thread title


 
The date today - yep. Thread thanked for the job done.


----------



## ROAR

Thanks I just got a warning from my RA for being
screaming at 1 in the morning.


----------



## JamesM

Tell him he's a bitch and to go listen to Keith Urban.

Works for my RA.


----------



## KoenDercksen




----------



## MikeH

You best not be trollin'.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Wow. Did bulb just troll the community that made him famous?

Ballsy, Mr. Mansoor....ballsy. 


And I fucking approve 


EDIT:

Also, how the fuck is Misha not a Forum MVP?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Same way a lot of regs aren't. Lack of mods with power to do so.


----------



## ROAR

The Armada said:


> Tell him he's a bitch and to go listen to Keith Urban.
> 
> Works for my RA.



Noted.
These bitches in my hall will all be waking up to
Rebecca Black in a few hours anyways...


----------



## mattofvengeance

ROAR said:


> Noted.
> These bitches in my hall will all be waking up to
> Rebecca Black in a few hours anyways...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ROAR said:


> Noted.
> These bitches in my hall will all be waking up to
> this song in a few hours anyways...


 
Fixed.


----------



## ROAR

hahhhahaahahah thanks bro


----------



## DVRP

Misha....WHY....WHYYYYYYY would you do this to me.


----------



## DLG

including lamb of god was a good way to not make us think it was a joke though, well done.


----------



## Skirvin

Anyone got any other April fools? I read this when I was half asleep on FB and all I thought was lol. This post aside the best I found was this:

Technology Delivered | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Alberto7

I also love how fans on Facebook are putting the flyer as their profile picture 

You're mean, Misha, you're mean!


----------



## JakePeriphery

ludatshit


----------



## BrainArt

Alberto7 said:


> I also love how fans on Facebook are putting the flyer as their profile picture
> 
> You're mean, Misha, you're mean!



 They probably don't even know that "gullible" isn't in the dictionary.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Didn't believe it for one single second.

Good troll though!


----------



## Deadnightshade

(btw did anyone see the april fool's photobucket homepage?)


----------



## ZackP3750

Deadnightshade said:


> (btw did anyone see the april fool's photobucket homepage?)



unicorns....


btw, I love how Bulb took the time to put everything in caps except "and". And you know he had to take caps lock OFF to write that 


....jesus christ its early


----------



## Jontain

made me lol


----------



## etcetera

Deadnightshade said:


> (btw did anyone see the april fool's photobucket homepage?)



 Something about the dodgyness of that shoop just made it hilarious.


----------



## ESPfanboy

I was all excited....


----------



## sessionswan

So all trolling aside Bulb, what would it take to make this tour happen? I can't say for sure but I think there might be a little interest in seeing this happen.


----------



## Nimgoble

Cruel, cruel joke.


----------



## Double A

The fake name of the tour is priceless. If people couldn't tell that the "Heavy beyond All Reason Tour" was fake then I have nope hope.


----------



## sixstringtrollolol

awww


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## pineappleman

FUCK YOU MISHA


----------



## mountainjam

Funny guy, u just broke a lot of dudes hearts with this joke misha


----------



## Asrial

"The heavy beyond reason tour"
Well played, sir.


----------



## Forresterc

I have a question, why doesn't this exist? Seriously? Why the fuck doesn't this tour exist?

wait! Is this like, a double negative bulb!? I my assumption that this is a troll the actual troll act because i assume it's not real, but in fact it was!? I CAN DREAM DAMNIT!


----------



## Duelbart

Should be called Trolling beyond reason


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

CAAAAN'T WE AAAALLLLLL DEREEEEEAAAAMMMMMMM *heavily breathes in* Caaant we alll dreeam...


----------



## Guitarman700

I cried man tears.


----------



## Forresterc

Kurkkuviipale said:


> CAAAAN'T WE AAAALLLLLL DEREEEEEAAAAMMMMMMM *heavily breathes in* Caaant we alll dreeam...



Sikth, Periphery, Meshuggah, Gojira,... Hell lets get some Animals as Leaders, Born of Osiris, and Between the Buried and Me while we're at it.


----------



## vhmetalx

I probably would have seen the troll if I could look at the flyer (stupid school internet..) but I got pumped. Then looked at the date. Now i'm sad. 
BULB
Y U DO THAT TO YOUR FAMILY!?


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Duelbart said:


> Should be called Trolling beyond reason


----------



## kung_fu

Double A said:


> The fake name of the tour is priceless. If people couldn't tell that the "Heavy beyond All Reason Tour" was fake then I have nope hope.



"League of Extraordinary Djentlemen tour" anybody?  That shit was realz


----------



## Ralyks

Misha, you make me sad.
Mostly because this tour is fake, yet this years god-awful Summer Slaughter line-up is real.

It would be foolish to not have this tour become a reality. With that name no less.


----------



## Guitarman700

I'm still going to this.
Even if it's not real.


----------



## ittoa666

Damn you April fools!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White Cluster

I surprized Mischa has time for this with him producing Beiber's next cd and all.


----------



## Joose




----------



## Nile

man wtf's with the hating of Lamb of God?
but ya this tour...would be GODLY


----------



## TreWatson

I will bet you anything that misha literally transformed into this guy when he posted it, singing and everything:


----------



## Guitarman700

TreWatson said:


> I will bet you anything that misha literally transformed into this guy when he posted it, singing and everything:



Someone photoshop his head on there now.


----------



## Nile

TreWatson said:


> I will bet you anything that misha literally transformed into this guy when he posted it, singing and everything:


 
classic.


----------



## kamello

well.....i don't live in north america...but still, that was a cruel joke :c


----------



## Adam Of Angels

You guys are all bummed that its not real - you can still go see these bands live. Its not like you'd be getting something that lasted more than a few hours if they all played the same show. I'm just saying, I don't see what you're so bummed out about


----------



## sessionswan

True, but it would be a metric fuck ton of awesomeness to see them all at the same show.


----------



## Lukifer

Wow I never laughed so hard at all the responses!! Classic stuff. Anyways whats with the weird cartoon frowny dude??? He is creepy but hilarious. Back to Bulb trolling his fan base! Im gonna steal your Bernie Rico when you come to Tulsa then give it back and be like April Fools 3 weeks late hahahaha!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Adam Of Angels said:


> You guys are all bummed that its not real - you can still go see these bands live. Its not like you'd be getting something that lasted more than a few hours if they all played the same show. I'm just saying, I don't see what you're so bummed out about



The fact that Meshuggah hasn't been to Dallas in like three years, I missed them then, and I have no clue when they'll be back. It was like a light at the end of the tunnel for me


----------



## Lukifer

mattofvengeance said:


> The fact that Meshuggah hasn't been to Dallas in like three years, I missed them then, and I have no clue when they'll be back. It was like a light at the end of the tunnel for me



I dont know how long its been since they have been to Tulsa, but the last time they were here that I know of was like 10 years ago and Fredrik was sick so they cancelled. COME TO TULSA!!! Ok Im done.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Didn't bother me, I don't go to see live music ever


----------



## RevDrucifer

Fooled Randy from LoG too!

lambvox D. Randall Blythe 



Saw this & at first got PISSED (I'm always the last to know), then got STOKED, then pissed again, then I LAUGHED. http://yfrog.com/gyt1sjpj
(From his Twitter page)


----------



## Alberto7

^ Oh damn hahahaha that thing went FAR!


----------



## NaYoN

The world would die from the amount of chug on this hypothetical tour - I approve!


----------



## Ralyks

Even Randy is upset it isn't real? All the more reason for the tour to happen!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

mattofvengeance said:


> The fact that Meshuggah hasn't been to Dallas in like three years, I missed them then, and I have no clue when they'll be back. It was like a light at the end of the tunnel for me



Who were they touring with? Last time I saw them was in FT worth in 2005. They were touring with Hypocrisy and Mnemic.


----------



## Encephalon5

Watch this be completely legit. Just watch.


----------



## Guitarman700

Encephalon5 said:


> Watch this be completely legit. Just watch.



The ultimate troll?


----------



## DLG

nothing new, but whatevz

Meshuggah&#8217;s Fredrik Thorendal recently spoke about his band&#8217;s new album in the May 2011 issue of Guitar World magazine, but you don&#8217;t have to get a copy of the mag to see what he said. We have his words for you right here.

This is what Freddy had to say: &#8220;We are working on a new album and have been for a long time. I&#8217;m so excited about this one. We&#8217;ve always tried to change how we write songs to keep it exciting, but on recent albums, we&#8217;ve also been moving further away from working together as a band.&#8221;

He says with the new disc, &#8220;everyone is working together. Every day that we&#8217;re in the studio, we&#8217;ll play whatever song we&#8217;re working on, record a demo version of it to analyze at home, and then come back the next day, talk about it and try to make it better.&#8221;

He added that he thinks &#8220;because of this it&#8217;s going to be our best album yet. We don&#8217;t have a title yet, but when it comes to new gear, this one is going to be special.&#8221;


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Or you could 'Like' Meshuggah on facebook and read the two new articles regarding their new album on there as they have uploaded the articles and posted them as a status


----------



## Luuk

Andromalia said:


> Usually, by living 46 years first.



47.. 

Stoked for new mesh music!


----------



## Skyblue

47?! Fuck, I've just seen them live 2 weeks ago (fuck yeah  ) and he looked like 27 or something


----------



## DLG

47 in human years.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Prydogga said:


> Jens should do a Pro Active solution advertisement. Or some foorm of anti aging cream...
> 
> Or maybe make the album the release of 2011, one or the other.



hahahaha a proactive advert with Jens Kidman.

'Hi, I'm Jens Kidman from Meshuggah, and my music will perforate your suburban fucking eardrums'


----------



## asher

ivancic1al said:


> at Jens' facial expressions throughout.



it's what he does. sings like a motherfucker and makes epic silly faces.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

i dont believe that guy is that old.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i dont believe that guy is that old.



He's blatantly trolling EVERYONE with his age......even his own mother


----------



## signalgrey

gonna watch this when i go home


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Jens Kidman is 44.


----------



## Ntbillie

I wonder if they'll use any Nine or Ten string guitars on the new album. =p Okay seriously...I cannot wait for this album to come out. Honestly speaking,Meshuggah is actually the ONLY band whose albums I actually go out and buy. =/ (I would've bought alotta other bands records too..but sadly we dont have any music stores here that sell original records. Soo You basically have to order them. And..well I can't wait that much)


----------



## fps

Exciting. The last record I really love, and regularly listen to, is Nothing, though I thought I and several tracks from Obzen were very cool too, so that's a comparative statement really. I don't actually think the change to 8-strings has done much for them, definite oversimilarities between some Catch33 and Obzen riffs. SO. I am hoping for a little more playfulness now the whole band is together, a little more going on at the edges of their sound. Nothing and Destroy Erase Improve are my faves, then Obzen and Chaosphere.
As ever, I'll buy on the first day and dive straight in head-on!


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

Scar Symmetry said:


> Or you could 'Like' Meshuggah on facebook and read the two new articles regarding their new album on there as they have uploaded the articles and posted them as a status


i'm too kvlt to have a facebook


----------



## DLG

also, if you look at the pics, the font is like size 4 and you'll shit bricks trying to read it unless you have bionic eyes. 

I read it though 

I liked the part where Fredrik was talking about the new amps DAR is building and the fact that the tubes are taken from Russian fighter jets or some shit. that's pretty metal.


----------



## Xiphos68

DLG said:


> also, if you look at the pics, the font is like size 4 and you'll shit bricks trying to read it unless you have bionic eyes.
> 
> I read it though
> 
> I liked the part where Fredrik was talking about the new amps DAR is building and the fact that the tubes are taken from Russian fighter jets or some shit. that's pretty metal.





I'm just wondering how he got those?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DLG said:


> also, if you look at the pics, the font is like size 4 and you'll shit bricks trying to read it unless you have bionic eyes.
> 
> I read it though
> 
> I liked the part where Fredrik was talking about the new amps DAR is building and the fact that the tubes are taken from Russian fighter jets or some shit. that's pretty metal.



Yeah, that stood out as cool to me too.


----------



## Soulwomb

I think he also said those tubes can survive a nuclear blast as well. So DAR is pretty much building the most metal amp ever created.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Jens Kidman is 44.


 
I thought he was, but everyone kept saying older.  Either way, he definitely looks good for his age.


----------



## Customisbetter

I have a feeling this new album is going to be MUCH more spastic with lots of timing changes Ala Tera Melos and more thrashy bands. I'm sure there will still be groove but AFter touring and following 4/4 grooves every night there is gonna be some rage surfacing.


----------



## DLG

with returning to tube amps and returning to jamming before recording I can honestly say I have never been more excited for an album. I seriously cannot fucking wait.


----------



## B36arin

Hell yeah, this is going to be insane!


----------



## DrOctavion

These guys are very entertaining people, i feel like hanging out in a room with them would be very quiet and awkward at first and then evolve into a very good time. 
Needless to say i am looking forward to the new album no matter how long it takes.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

what the heck? i guess its only a matter of time before we start seeing a bunch of these winners at concerts eh


----------



## vanhendrix

Here they come! Oh shi--


----------



## synapzee

Probably the only Affliction shirt I'd ever consider buying.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Affliction is so 2009


----------



## mattofvengeance

I don't dig Affliction, but I would rock the fuck out of that.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

mattofvengeance said:


> I don't dig Affliction, but I would rock the fuck out of that.



agreed

I'd like it better if it didn't say AFFLICTION in huge letters but it looks pretty awesome, i always liked that album cover


----------



## edsped

brogressive djentcore

I can taste it now


----------



## DLG

Norm the drummer from psychotic waltz was rocking an affliction shirt on tour too, the end is near. 

Everyone of Rusty Cooley's shirts and guitars look like they are Affliction too


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

He's endorsed by them


----------



## DLG

haha there you go


----------



## AySay

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


But hey...If it makes them money...


----------



## Stealth7

It looks brotastic! Don't be too surprised if you see people fist pumping in the pit at the next Meshuggah gig!


----------



## DLG

the lightning bolts on the shoulders are what take it over the top


----------



## Variant

Don't you just hate it when you're at a frat party and some bromosexual dude breaks out an 8-string and starts playing 'Dancers To A Discordant System' to impress all the shore girls? 

















In all seriousness: WTF?  I can't wait for Abercrombie's new line of Septicflesh shirts.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Variant said:


> In all seriousness: WTF?  I can't wait for Abercrombie's new line of Septicflesh shirts.



Gimme Cattle Decapitation or Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is a dark day for humanity.


----------



## Loomer

Affliction clothes are a pretty useful litmus test for me. If I see someone wearing them, I avoid talking to them. Simple.


----------



## liamh

Thats disgusting


----------



## ittoa666

AySay said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> But hey...If it makes them money...



Pretty much sums up how I feel.


----------



## BrainArt

Pisschrist said:


> It looks brotastic! Don't be too surprised if you see people fist pumping in the pit at the next Meshuggah gig!



I'd like to see them try.


----------



## Triple7

vanhendrix said:


>


 

What are they, and how do we kill these creatures...


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm pretty sure this stems from Fredrik's love of MMA. After all, before they made clothing for douche-bags, Affliction was an MMA sponsor for a bunch of fighters.


----------



## BrainArt

Triple7 said:


> What are they, and how do we kill these creatures...



Here is our way of killing them off.


----------



## avenger

This has to be fake.


----------



## UnderTheSign

... Oh no, more publicity for cool bands you dig?

then again, I don't have a clue what affliction is. I shop at Bershka and River Island, for feck's sake 

Also, those bromos would probably thing the shirt isn't fancy enough. j/s.


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> I'm pretty sure this stems from Fredrik's love of MMA. After all, before they made clothing for douche-bags, Affliction was an MMA sponsor for a bunch of fighters.



Not only that, but they started an MMA promotion company that had a couple of ppv events. At that time, Dana banned UFC fighters from wearing Affliction


----------



## splinter8451

How has no one known about this?  

They have been sponsored by Affliction for a while now.


----------



## Dan

You know i honestly thought you meant our wonderful Mesh from the forum here 

Now THAT would have been better


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I was soooooo hoping this was going to involve djpharoah.


----------



## djpharoah

Plug said:


> You know i honestly thought you meant our wonderful Mesh from the forum here
> 
> Now THAT would have been better



My shirts aren't supposed to be out till Fall 2012...thought someone renegotiated my contract.

In order to prevent any further PMs regarding my t-shirts, I've changed the thread to reflect the difference.

Thank you for your patience. I assure you my t-shirts will have you banging fat chicks in no time... FALL 2012...that is all.


----------



## Dan

^ You know the irony is, i'm actually buying a screen printing press and i was going to message Alex with regards to making some 777 tees. Now however, i have a better idea. Im just going to make some t-shirts with your face on them


----------



## Andromalia

For the non US guys, can someone explain me what this is all about and what this boyband is having with it ?


----------



## Xodus

Andromalia said:


> For the non US guys, can someone explain me what this is all about and what this boyband is having with it ?


Affliction is the shirt brand of choice for douchy males in North America (think meathead MMA fans or Jersey Shore bros)


----------



## Riffer

I follow MMA pretty well and it sucks because I'd like to get some MMA swag to wear but every douche bag with a lifted truck and waxed chest wears that shit. I've been in countless discussions with meatheads at bars or whatever where they think they know something about MMA because they wear the shirts and their favorite fighter is the champion. Then I open my mouth and completely school them on historic fights, fighter records, and all around MMA knowledge. 

/Rant


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think I'll wait for the new album and merch to come out. I'd rather not be a walking advert for AFFLICTION.


----------



## sessionswan

Why so orange and pouty lipped? Do they look in the mirror and really think "damn, I look gooder than a motherfucker today"?

Yay Meshuggah, nay Afflication.


----------



## mountainjam

Andromalia said:


> For the non US guys, can someone explain me what this is all about and what this boyband is having with it ?



Im in the us and never heard of this company until I read this thread.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

edsped said:


> brogressive djentcore
> 
> I can taste it now


 PLEASE........DON'T SAY ITS SO.........


----------



## mattofvengeance

vampiregenocide said:


> I think I'll wait for the new album and merch to come out. I'd rather not be a walking advert for AFFLICTION.



 I feel ya. I go to fights whenever I can, so this will be my way to rock my metal roots while maintaining the theme of the event, per se. Now if I could just find this fucking shirt somewhere.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I like it :O

I got interviewed by Affliction at NAMM, it was a total clusterfuck since I gave the chick all these random anwsers lol.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Pisschrist said:


> It looks brotastic! Don't be too surprised if you see people fist pumping in the pit at the next Meshuggah gig!




If they can fist bump to the beat of a meshuggah song maybe we aren't giving them enough credit!


----------



## Randy

The shirt is cool. Everything else is nawt.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I'm pretty sure this is legit, Behemoth have one in the making as well, I know other metal bands such as Shadows Fall, Pantera, Testament, Megadeth and Black Sabbath have/had their own Affliction shirts as well, also I own quite a few Affliction shirts... haters gone hate


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Boo this man.


----------



## scherzo1928

If you want to wear those shirts and avoid the hate just move over here. We dont have those bromos spoiling our metal shirts. Actually, I've only ever seen 1 place selling affliction shirts here.

I'll go see if they have that one.


----------



## anthonyfaso

Now all they gotta do is change the name of the show to "Djersey Shore"


----------



## gunshow86de

^

It is "reality" television. Huh-yuk!!!


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

ahah i didnt realize there was a dude named mesh on here, my apologies


----------



## anthonyfaso

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> It is "reality" television. Huh-yuk!!!




LMFAO! So. Much. Win!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Lmao I did my hair like that before, it's the profile picture on most of the social networks I go on. I did it mostly cause i thought damn I look like a complete douche bag


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## gunshow86de

^

Needs more bronzer and pouty lips (aka duck-face).


----------



## Origin

Awwww goddammit, why do they have to endorse that douchey creatine-raged wish-they-were-in-the-military-and-also-that-they-were-interesting bullshit? I'll stick with my Destroy Erase Improve shirt, thanks.


----------



## EMOBEE

this hurt me so much to see this. seriously, this is a worse feeling than being arrested.


----------



## sahaal

I would totally rock that shirt


----------



## CrownofWorms

They have been endorsed by affliction for a couple of years now. Other bands do it as well. Nothing new here

oh lookie here....














U Jelly?


----------



## metal_sam14

We have those cunts over here in Australia, but they wear "skin" or "unit" shirts, and every fuckwit in a lowered, hotted up hyundai has a Unit sticker on the rear window.


----------



## I Voyager

Reminds me how this one (guido) kid in my school has the Megadeth Affliction shirt. I laugh my ass off to myself every time I see him wear it.


----------



## Aurochs34

dude, "unit"?! Seriously?!?! That is some incredible shit right there. At least they're direct about it, I guess. 



metal_sam14 said:


> We have those cunts over here in Australia, but they wear "skin" or "unit" shirts, and every fuckwit in a lowered, hotted up hyundai has a Unit sticker on the rear window.


----------



## metal_sam14

^


----------



## JacobShredder

I don't see where all the affliction hate comes from, they're comfy as fuck. I'd rather rock affliction than Hollister or Abercrombie. 

I'm a big MMA fan and started fighting and training MMA not too long ago but have been a long time fan although I'm more of a K-1 fan myself.

Going to order that Behemoth shirt ASAP.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

JacobShredder said:


> I don't see where all the affliction hate comes from, they're comfy as fuck. I'd rather rock affliction than Hollister or Abercrombie.



or you could just wear normal plain shirts with nothing on them and not be a walking advertisement!


----------



## Variant

I don't think anyone hates Affliction in theory, but in practice it's all about *who* wears their swag en masse. I mean, I'm not a big fan of the graphic style myself, but before every tool in America was wearing them, I just thought that it was biker shit.


----------



## JacobShredder

tetrapotmelontea said:


> or you could just wear normal plain shirts with nothing on them and not be a walking advertisement!



I have tons of plain shirts but I like the graphics that are on affliction shirts. I wore a plain gray V-Neck today, tomorrow I'll probably wear an affliction shirt. Not sure what advertisement has to do with it, unless your saying that people wanna wear what I wear.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

JacobShredder said:


> I have tons of plain shirts but I like the graphics that are on affliction shirts. I wore a plain gray V-Neck today, tomorrow I'll probably wear an affliction shirt. Not sure what advertisement has to do with it, unless your saying that people wanna wear what I wear.


it has a huge AFFLICTION logo smack dab in the centre. same as any other brand , like you said Hollister or abercrobie, nike whatever. Essentially you are paying them to give them free advertising.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I don't find the affliction graphics aesthetically pleasing or artful, I'm biased against the company because of jersey-shore tools, and I don't like huge clothing company logos on stuff.

I won't buy it.
[/]


----------



## JacobShredder

tetrapotmelontea said:


> it has a huge AFFLICTION logo smack dab in the centre. same as any other brand , like you said Hollister or abercrobie, nike whatever. Essentially you are paying them to give them free advertising.



So...what you're saying is that if I wear it..OTHER PEOPLE WILL WANT?!?!
Essentially I'm paying for clothing that I feel comfortable in.

You guys realize you could fix alot of your biasness by not watching jersey shore? And when do they wear affliction shirts? I've seen one episode+all the pics posted in this thread and they're all wearing Polo's.

And, artwork is in the eye of the beholder, personally I like some/dislike others. I don't say "OH ITS AFFLICTION DO WANT." brand name doesn't matter. If I see a shirt that I like and feel comfortable wearing then I buy it.


----------



## highlordmugfug

^You're missing the point of what he's saying: other people wanting to do it is not the point. You pay them, and then you wear a billboard. 

It has the name in huge letters: getting the name out there, that is advertising.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

JacobShredder said:


> So...what you're saying is that if I wear it..OTHER PEOPLE WILL WANT?!?!



that is the point of advertising yes





JacobShredder said:


> I don't say "OH ITS AFFLICTION DO WANT."



subconsciously you must be otherwise you would have just bought a normal shirt with some sort of industrial medieval looking graphic without the giant affliction logo on it


----------



## Valknut

You know the guidos kinda look like they belong in mudvayne. they don't look to out of place when you give them a bass guitar and face paint. well the tan probably counts as face paint anyway


----------



## tetrapotmelontea

Valknut said:


> You know the guidos kinda look like they belong in mudvayne. they don't look to out of place when you give them a bass guitar and face paint. well the tan probably counts as face paint anyway


hahaha so true


----------



## ZackP3750

JacobShredder said:


> You guys realize you could fix alot of your biasness by not watching jersey shore? And when do they wear affliction shirts? I've seen one episode+all the pics posted in this thread and they're all wearing Polo's.



I don't watch Jersey Shore, but I have seen enough of the type of people who wear Affliction and Ed Hardy to know they are generally douchebags. They usually have shitty personalities because they take steroids to burst out of said companies' t-shirts. Those are my observations that I've observed from years of college and working at an airport.


But I mean if you wanna wear that stuff that's cool, just saying the assholes ruined those brands. Like this guy:






"Sup bro? You're right, my raindrop tats _are_ fucking awesome"


----------



## JacobShredder

tetrapotmelontea said:


> that is the point of advertising yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subconsciously you must be otherwise you would have just bought a normal shirt with some sort of industrial medieval looking graphic without the giant affliction logo on it



Cool, people must admire me then.

Or ya know, I don't because I have quite a few of the "normal shirt with some sort of industrial medieval looking graphic without the giant affliction logo on it". It's just what I like with or without the affliction logo. But given I do think the logo itself looks cool. oh well.


----------



## -42-

Cool, more people you can punch in the pit.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Why all the Affliction hate? let me ask you guys this... how many of you have gone to Ozzefest, Mayhem Fest or Summer Slaughter in the past couple of years?... ALL of those festivals have had major sponsorship from Affliction so put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## edsped

CrownofWorms said:


> They have been endorsed by affliction for a couple of years now. Other bands do it as well. Nothing new here
> 
> oh lookie here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U Jelly?


cool meme bro


----------



## MetalMike04

now we just need a meshuggah themed ford F-150....


----------



## Variant

TXDeathMetal said:


> Why all the Affliction hate? let me ask you guys this... how many of you have gone to Ozzefest, Mayhem Fest or Summer Slaughter in the past couple of years?... ALL of those festivals have had major sponsorship from Affliction so put that in your pipe and smoke it.



I think I explained the Affliction hate in my last post.  People, not product. 

I will add to that the fact the Jägermeister sponsors the shit out of rock/metal tours as well, but you won't ever catch me sipping that gutter swill either... but I can't wait around for the Ardbeg tour, you know?


----------



## TXDeathMetal

This is ridiculous, a bunch of adults getting all uppity and getting sand in their vaginas because one of their favorite bands is sponsored by a clothing company and has their own signature shirt, I mean god forbid that ever happen. Think about that for a minute, I'm pretty sure we are no longer in middle school or play the sterotyping game or at least I'd like to think as much is true. Honestly who gives a fuck how you or someone else dresses?... if you see a shirt that you like and that appeals to you and fits nicely then buy it, and just because Affliction has gained a bad rep by a bunch of bros wearing their stuff doesn't mean that every single person is like that, that's the equivalent of saying that every person who enjoys a beer every now and then is an alcoholic or something similar.

/end rant.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I mainly think the shirt designs they have are tacky. 





Everyone knows they have a shirt now, someone should totally  this thread.


----------



## DLG

highlordmugfug said:


> I mainly think the shirt designs they have are tacky.




this, it's pretty much tie dye or hypercolor (remember that?) for tough guys.

not really losing sleep over it, thread needs to be locked anyway


----------



## UnderTheSign

TXDeathMetal said:


> This is ridiculous, a bunch of adults getting all uppity and getting sand in their vaginas because one of their favorite bands is sponsored by a clothing company and has their own signature shirt, I mean god forbid that ever happen. Think about that for a minute, I'm pretty sure we are no longer in middle school or play the sterotyping game or at least I'd like to think as much is true. Honestly who gives a fuck how you or someone else dresses?... if you see a shirt that you like and that appeals to you and fits nicely then buy it, and just because Affliction has gained a bad rep by a bunch of bros wearing their stuff doesn't mean that every single person is like that, that's the equivalent of saying that every person who enjoys a beer every now and then is an alcoholic or something similar.
> 
> /end rant.




Sorry guys, but does anyone remember Nate Dogg dying? Yeah? Everyone went "oh man I loved that guy, RIP". Wouldn't it be more reasonable to dislike him due to his "gangster" fan-base?

Oh, sorry, I thought we were all about being "open minded" here.


----------



## misingonestring

-42- said:


> Cool, more people you can punch in the pit.


 
That's looking at the bright side!


----------



## Saber_777

Jesus fucking shit. Fredrik thordendal loves fighting. and there are alot of fighters that fight and work out to Mushuggah... I dont see a problem with the shirts. Its going to bring them more money. No one has to buy the shirt or anything. haha. just saying. He had a little thing about fighting in the last edition of GW.


----------



## avenger

TXDeathMetal said:


> Why all the Affliction hate? let me ask you guys this... how many of you have gone to Ozzefest, Mayhem Fest or Summer Slaughter in the past couple of years?... ALL of those festivals have had major sponsorship from Affliction so put that in your pipe and smoke it.


 You named three shitty "metal" fests sponsored by browear inc.

What is your point?


----------



## -One-

avenger said:


> You named three shitty "metal" fests sponsored by browear inc.
> 
> What is your point?



I see the point with Ozzfest and Mayhem, but Necrophagist and Decapitated have headlined Summer Slaughter, for example, so I don't see why you would try and lump it in with the other two.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Variant said:


> Don't you just hate it when you're at a frat party and some bromosexual dude breaks out an 8-string and starts playing 'Dancers To A Discordant System' to impress all the shore girls?



I'm in a fraternity and my buddy and I used to bust out random death metal jams when we had people over

This shirt looks ridiculous though


----------



## Cynic

If you like the shirt, then buy it. If you don't, then do not buy it.


See? That was easier than crying.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## lord-loligator

like any other fan i'm really excited about meshuggah's new album but i have some questions if anyone is able to answer. 

1.) when exactly is the release date for the album other than the september october area? and
2.) are they going to be touring in america?

if anyone can answer one or both of these i will greatly appreciate it


----------



## vampiregenocide

They haven't announced info for either yet, though they're aiming for a release at the end of this year it could end up being early next year.


----------



## B36arin

I talked to the band 5-6 weeks ago, and back then they said that they didn't know when they were going to release the album. They were hoping for the end of 2011, but I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't released before 2012...

I'm pretty sure they're going to tour the US when the album is released


----------



## Ralyks

Know who they should tour with? Lamb of God, Gojira, and Periphery.

And I hope somewhere, Misha is reading this.


----------



## Totem_37

Ralyks said:


> Know who they should tour with? Lamb of God, Gojira, and Periphery.
> 
> And I hope somewhere, Misha is reading this.



I couldn't deal with seeing all those bands play at the same show because the sets would be so short. Meshuggah needs to headline! They did last time I saw them anyways and it was badass.


----------



## Ralyks

Totem_37 said:


> I couldn't deal with seeing all those bands play at the same show because the sets would be so short. Meshuggah needs to headline! They did last time I saw them anyways and it was badass.



I take it you never saw the "Heavy Beyond All Reason Tour" flier


----------



## JosephAOI

Ralyks said:


> I take it you never saw the "Heavy Beyond All Reason Tour" flier


Again, I use my 'Damn it, Misha' face- 

Uses-
When Misha/Periphery plans an awesome fake tour
When Misha gets ANOTHER GODDAMN FUCKING GORGEOUS GUITAR
When Misha jokes about knowing Claudio Sanchez and I thought he was telling the truth
When Misha can play a super hard riff at 200 BPM and I can't at 150.
WHEN MISHA/PERIPHERY PLANS A FUCKING AWESOME FAKE TOUR!!!!!!!


----------



## Djent

Dear Guitar Hero: Fredrik Thordendal of Meshuggah | Guitar World

Basically, fans submitted questions to ask him. Here's a little summary:


Meshuggah is pushing forward on their new album. Every day, they record a new demo, and all work together to make it sound better.
He's got this new, wicked-ass tube amp from DAR Amplification. 100W Class A, tubes from a MiG-25, and "the ultimate metal tone"
He's cool with djent, and being the primary influence for djent.
All of Meshuggah's riffs are in 4/4, they just group the notes in weird ways.
He's been playing with his Axe-FX to get a good tone. As far as amp settings: "a lot of drive and bass, a little mid, and some treble and presence"
He gave up on the "MIDI breath controller" (heard on Future Breed Machine) a long time ago, and you can't buy it.
About the whole Special Defects project: it's been plaguing his mind, but he's put it off to work on the Meshuggah album.
He's a fan of ultimate fighting. Favorite fight: Velasquez vs. Lesnar, at UFC 121.
Top 3 things to listen to: Wayne Krantz, 100th Window by Massive Attack, and Cult of Luna.
He has no formal music training. His solos are based on feel, completely defying music theory. Most of his solos are improv; he throws in some planned scales once in a while, but it's whatever comes into his head.


----------



## caskettheclown

the whole 4/4 thing will probably make a lot of people go


WTF REALLY OMG


----------



## ChrisRushing

caskettheclown said:


> the whole 4/4 thing will probably make a lot of people go
> 
> 
> WTF REALLY OMG




Why? He counts four against almost every section on his China or hats.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

caskettheclown said:


> the whole 4/4 thing will probably make a lot of people go
> 
> 
> WTF REALLY OMG



Having heard this quoted so many times, I doubt it's really news to anyone more than recently familiar with Meshuggah.


----------



## fps

When you say "whatever comes into his head" i think it's mainly patterns and therefore "whatever comes from the fretboard", although some of his solos on Nothing sounded pretty worked out and awesome.


----------



## Forresterc

fps said:


> When you say "whatever comes into his head" i think it's mainly patterns and therefore "whatever comes from the fretboard", although some of his solos on Nothing sounded pretty worked out and awesome.



This could start an argument about improvisation. Good improv solo aren't just licks and patterns on the fretboard.


----------



## DLG

he said in the interview that he has to map out some stuff in order to get the right scales down for the right keys, he just never sits down and writes a full solo to play it that way on the album. it's usually mapped out and then improvised over that. 

either way, not much us meshuggah die hards didn't already know in this interview, but I am so psyched for this new album it's not even funny.


----------



## Ralyks

I feel like some stuff prior to Nothing wasn't in 4/4?


----------



## Roon4me

definitely true. the masters of time and rhythm only in one signature? not likely. ie album None. or I. but for the most part common time, absolutely. I think most everybody, and especially sevenstring.org, knows that by now. YES! COME ON NEW MESHUGGAH!


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Every single Guitar Pro tab for every Meshuggah song that has been tabbed out (that I've seen) is in 4/4, so yeah, it's 4/4 with weird groupings.


----------



## matt397

I read that interview a few weeks ago an the whole time I was reading it I was waiting for the interviewer to ask something new for a change. Aside from album progress, in which he basically said it's progressing lol, it's all old news. Were they not talking about that amp with DAR Amplification like 3 or 4 years ago ? Either way, I'm super stoked about the new Shuggah album and the next defects album.


----------



## Genome

fps said:


> When you say "whatever comes into his head" i think it's mainly patterns and therefore "whatever comes from the fretboard"



No, he thinks the notes and they ring out.

Have you ever seen them live? He turns on his amp, and just stands still in front of the audience. However, to acheive this feat, he does have to concentrate pretty hard and it can look quite funny.

I believe this is a shot of him in action:


----------



## adrock

so stoked he mentioned cult of luna. they don't get NEAR the credit they deserve...


----------



## MF_Kitten

The 4/4 thing really makes so much sense, because that's the context of it no matter what. I do that too, and i have no idea which meters i am in. I just know the beat i am relating to, and if i relate to any other number it's how many cycles i go through before it resets.

I fucking love these guys!


----------



## Demiurge

Re: the 4/4 stuff. Sure, he's Fredrik Thordendal: he doesn't need to be pedantic and make up shit in weird meters to do what he needs to do and make interesting music.


----------



## Caparison092

That was my question about his 33 controller, I wish it was still for sale!


----------



## shredguitar7

best Meshuggah riff ever is "Sum".... just sayin...


----------



## caskettheclown

ChrisRushing said:


> Why? He counts four against almost every section on his China or hats.





Esp Griffyn said:


> Having heard this quoted so many times, I doubt it's really news to anyone more than recently familiar with Meshuggah.




Well i'm not really too familiar with the band so my apologies for having a dumb moment


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Every time I've seen Meshuggah he used the breath controller, so define "a long time ago"...

Edit: read the article and he said a couple of years ago, which was when I last saw Meshuggah.

Stoked for the new album!


----------



## Maggai

Really interested in that new amp of his. It's gotta be pretty damn nice if he'll ditch the axefx for it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

ArkaneDemon said:


> Every single Guitar Pro tab for every Meshuggah song that has been tabbed out (that I've seen) is in 4/4, so yeah, it's 4/4 with weird groupings.



Lol, I've seen SO bad guitar pro tabbings so I wouldn't keep that as a proof.

E: And some of the dudes arguing whether all of them are in 4/4, Fredrik himself said "just about all of them are 4/4.". So they all aren't 100% sure in 4/4.


----------



## TheDjentlman

Try telling someone on YouTube that all their riffs are in 4/4.


----------



## TimothyLeary

i was expecting he would name holdsworth in the last question about the soloing work. 

it's kinda cool to know that he is a father and he's practicing drums. 

about the 4/4, I see this way for example:

1 *2* 3 4 | 1 2 *3* 4 | 1 2 3 *4* | 1 2 3 4 | *1* ...

You may count the riff looping in 5 beats, but it resolves on the 1 of the 4/4 meter. It just doesn't start on the 1 of the first bar.

And instead of using just sixteenth notes, imagine for example quintuplets and their subdivisions:




As you can see it can sound a little "odd" but it's 4/4 anyway.

theres a big chance that i'm wrong, but it's just the way I try to figure out what they say with "almost all songs are in 4/4"

sorry for the spam


----------



## Xiphos68

"Actually, we rarely play riffs in odd meters. I understand why people hear odd meters in our songs, because we group our notes in different ways. But just about all of them are 4/4." 

- Fredrik Thordendal


----------



## sol niger 333

More metallers should listen to Massive Attack. Thats how groundbreaking artists like Tool and Meshuggah stay unique. Varied music tastes. Drawing inspiration from a varied pool of musical experience usually results in a hybrid of original proportions


----------



## MatthewK

sol niger 333 said:


> More metallers should listen to Massive Attack. Thats how groundbreaking artists like Tool and Meshuggah stay unique. Varied music tastes. Drawing inspiration from a varied pool of musical experience usually results in a hybrid of original proportions



I like Massive Attack.


----------



## Naren

I see it as heavy syncopation. The drums are usually in 4/4 and the guitars/bass are heavily syncopated on top of that, thus hitting the beats in very odd locations. A typical polyrhythm would be something more like 3/4 over 4/4 or 5/4 over 3/4 or whatever. Meshuggah often does something like 4/4 drums with a very odd guitar riff over that. Usually in patterns like: 5/8, 7/8, 5/8, 2/4, 7/8, 5/8, 9/8, 5/8 (for example) and then it eventually resolves either by the guitar riff adding something to fill in the missing parts (for example, the riff ends 15/16 before the drums do, so they add a new 15/16 riff so that it works out to 4/4) or by the drums adding in something (which would make that part not 4/4 which is why it's usually the guitar changing the riff to fit the drums).

So, while it is all in 4/4 with heavy syncopation, the guitar riffs _on their own_ are not in 4/4. Trying to understand the patterns in 4/4 just would not be efficient at all when you have a riff that repeats in odd patterns.


----------



## Hypothermia

adrock said:


> so stoked he mentioned cult of luna. they don't get NEAR the credit they deserve...


same here.

seems like alot of bigger bands/musicians tend to like them alot.

Björn Strid (Soilwork) commented on my CoL shirt when i was at a Soilwork show some time ago.


----------



## floyo123

Guess the 4/4 thing is really shocking xD

Nice interview, that´s what music is about, feeling even if it sounds like the most complicated stuff you´ve ever heard... Meshuggah <3


----------



## Ben.Last

I started a thread about this before noticing this one. So, in case that one just gets closed instead of merged, I'll restate what I said in there.

One thing I find extremely interesting, that hasn't been brought up in this thread, is his reply when he's asked about his eq settings.

"As far as EQ, it&#8217;s impossible to say what I do, because it&#8217;s different on every amp. But in general, I use a lot of drive and bass, a little mid, and some treble and presence."

Despite not being very specific, that kind of runs counter to the assumptions everyone's been under about "how duz I get da djentz?"


----------



## Sikthness

^Speaking of which, I hear there are supposed to be soime exciting muscial surprises on the new album. I've also heard from someone who claims to be in the know that Meshuggah will be doing the one thing that no one expects them to do as far as guitar set up - Almost the entire new album will be recorded in drop D. Not an octave below D on an 8 string, but regular 6 string drop D. Apparently this new amp has achieved such a 'metal' tone, that he claims only tuning to drop D is necessary to be insanely heavy, as well as the fact that 8 strings are not 'in' anymore, since everyone who owns a youtube can be seen playin one. So don't be surprised if Mesh are rockin' that drop D on the new disc. Also, a strong possibility of some well known guest spots. Guitar only though, but some SS favorites are the strongest possibilities, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Naren

^I seriously doubt that. They have never used a drop tuning on any of their albums. If they did decide to return to six-strings, it would probably be half step down (EbAbDbGbBbEb). It'd be ironic if he said "Only tuning to drop D is necessary to be insanely heavy" because that would essentially be saying "The only thing we need to do to be insanely heavy is tune up our top five strings a half step and tune the sixth string down another half step cuz drop tunings are heavier than what we normally use." 

Plus, that "8 strings are not in anymore because everyone on YouTube is playing one" comment sounds like pure nonsense.

In fact, your entire post is way out there.


----------



## thedarkoceans

heeeeey guys.here's a cool interview of Fredrik Thornendal from Meshuggah (interviewed by guitar world's readers) ha talks about djent,axefx and his latest killer gear.he talks about MIDI and Sol Niger Within too .check out! link here -----> Interview: Meshuggah Guitarist Fredrik Thordendal Answers Reader Questions | Guitar World


----------



## Djent

Already posted. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...lot-questions-about-meshuggah-djent-more.html


----------



## thedarkoceans

onetimeoneplace said:


> Already posted.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...lot-questions-about-meshuggah-djent-more.html




doh! sorry.so that's a repost.


----------



## Cookiedude777




----------



## Stealth7

Dogs are so awesome!


----------



## DLG

genuine lol right here


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Reminds me of


----------



## Espaul

^

that reminds me of this:


----------



## Gothberg

yet another one! great band aswell


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

fucking win
i cant wait to have kids


----------



## Cookiedude777

Haha awesome/cute videos up there


----------



## Doug N

So, Meshuggah will release a CD in 2012 and then what? A tour of 2,000-3,000 seat venues or a tour as an opener for a major band? I'm hoping for smaller venues with a full set. Thoughts?


----------



## idunno

WELL after they release it, the sheer awesomeness of it will destroy the world and probably the universe sooooo who cares about the tour? 12/12/2012!!!!


----------



## -42-

Beggars =/= Choosers

Is there a megathread we can merge this with?


----------



## Doug N

-42- said:


> Beggars =/= Choosers


Don't follow you.


----------



## Doug N

-42- said:


> Beggars =/= Choosers
> 
> Is there a megathread we can merge this with?



I didn't see a megathread either, so no.


----------



## -42-

Doug N said:


> Don't follow you.



I was just referring to the likelihood of Meshuggah playing small venues.


----------



## Doug N

-42- said:


> I was just referring to the likelihood of Meshuggah playing small venues.



How big do you think the houses will be? 6,000 to 8,000? I don't know how big of a crowd they will pull as the headliner.


----------



## Floppystrings

They seem pretty damn popular.

I am thinking more like House of Blues size shows, with some other big names.

I haven't seen a video of them playing a small venue, ever. I would rather see them at a venue with a million dollar sound system honestly, with subs the size of cars.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

lol meshuggah at a small venue maybe when necrophagist releases another album.
I honestly cannot wait for another meshuggah album.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Can Meshuggah not pull a crowd for a headline tour in the US? They can do it in Europe easily.


----------



## Blasphemer

New Meshuggah - Meh.

New Special Defects -


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Everytime Meshuggah has come through here it's been at either:

a) Times I can't go because I'm sick, loaded up with school, etc..
b) 19+ venue


----------



## Doug N

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> lol meshuggah at a small venue maybe when necrophagist releases another album.



As an opener it doesn't matter what size venue, but I'm curious as to what they can pull as a headliner. No way they do sports venues like 15 to 20K, right? So they'll be 6 to 8K?


----------



## cronux

well... the new meshuggah WILL cover new ground (at least every album has so far) and i really think the album will be killer... can't wait to hear it!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Doug N said:


> As an opener it doesn't matter what size venue, but I'm curious as to what they can pull as a headliner. No way they do sports venues like 15 to 20K, right? So they'll be 6 to 8K?



well if they are in the right place they could pull 8k easily


----------



## DLG

Doug N said:


> As an opener it doesn't matter what size venue, but I'm curious as to what they can pull as a headliner. No way they do sports venues like 15 to 20K, right? So they'll be 6 to 8K?



the only time they played arenas was when they opened for Tool on the Lateralus tour. I almost fell of the balcony headbanging but a majority of the venue didn't really care


----------



## Ralyks

Heavy Beyond All Reason tour, please?

We all know it needs to happen.


----------



## vampiregenocide

As long as they come to the UK I don't care. I just need to see them. I need more Meshuggah in my life.


----------



## Mwoit

vampiregenocide said:


> As long as they come to the UK I don't care. I just need to see them. I need more Meshuggah in my life.



I've only seen them once in Glasgow and that was touring obZen. Fucking amazing, but it was a short set (an hour?) and there was no encore. 

I NEED MY MESHUGGAH FIX.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

They deff. CANT pull 20K in the US unless they land Ozzfest or some super tour.

I don't see 6k and 8k being pulled either.

I honestly imagine maybe close to 1k people at a show.


----------



## velvetkevorkian

Mwoit said:


> I've only seen them once in Glasgow and that was touring obZen. Fucking amazing, but it was a short set (an hour?) and there was no encore.
> 
> I NEED MY MESHUGGAH FIX.





Mindcrime1204 said:


> They deff. CANT pull 20K in the US unless they land Ozzfest or some super tour.
> 
> I don't see 6k and 8k being pulled either.
> 
> I honestly imagine maybe close to 1k people at a show.


I was also at the Glasgow show. Awesome indeed, but that's a ~1000 person venue. I very much doubt they would be able to pull significantly more as a headliner, and no way 6-8k!


----------



## fps

For all the profile Meshuggah have in an extreme metal sense, they're not at all known in general. 1k venues sound about right I guess, don't know what the US is like for them.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Just read an interview in U.K mag terrorizer, the album is due out in march


----------



## Ckackley

Yeah, 1,000 person pull and that probably only in major metro areas. They're popular in our small extended scale, extreme metal world but as a whole ? Most people have never heard of 'em.. I know guys that listen to metal all the time that haven't even heard of them or make the comment- "A little too weird for me".. They're probably much bigger everywhere other than the US I'd imagine.


----------



## RedXIII

I saw meshuggah in 2005 in the Chicago burbs during the catch 33 tour and I doubt there were even 1000 people there. They might be able to pull in a bigger crowd now that djents all the rage with the kids, but I doubt it. I REALLY hope they do another headlining tour!


----------



## DLG

1,000 people for playing that kind of cerebral hard-to-get-into music is pretty fucking awesome. Can't really ask for more.


----------



## codync

Can't wait for this. Holy shit. Hopefully they at least come close enough for me to see them. I could see driving to DC for them, easily.


----------



## craigny

Didn't see one posted here, if i'm wrong I apologize, but lets use this to post all things Meshuggah...Im a little late to the game but I love these guys, they opened up a whole new perspective for me....post away for the most BROOTAL band ever!


----------



## DLG

just gonna leave this here


----------



## vampiregenocide

My fave Shuggah song.


----------



## DLG




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

MY favorite.
I love jamming to this song on drums


----------



## BucketheadRules

Dat fucking intro... seriously, if djent can be defined, that is what it is.


----------



## signalgrey

i see no one is posting Bleed or Combustion hahahhaha. they ARE fantastic songs but... welll...you know.


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## craigny

Bleed...the best fucking song.


----------



## Customisbetter

New Millennium Cyanide Christ. 

/Thread


----------



## Goatchrist

Megamush!


One of my favorite albums out there!


----------



## Goro923

Metallica's little-known natural follow-up to AJFA:



They obviously misspelled the band name on the cover for some reason. Huh.


----------



## Krullnar




----------



## Augury

Goro923 said:


> Metallica's little-known natural follow-up to AJFA:
> 
> 
> 
> They obviously misspelled the band name on the cover for some reason. Huh.



where


----------



## Konfyouzd

Corridor of Chameleons mo'fuckas!


----------



## SenorDingDong

This is the only Meshuggah song that I don't get bored of.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Suggestion... Create a "Rep All" button so I can rep everyone in here for having excellent taste in music.


----------



## GATA4

"Nothing" was the first album I bought by Meshuggah...I think it was probably around 2007 that I got it. I was looking for something completely different...something to just blow my mind and I picked it up. Needless to say, I was convinced from that day forward that Thomas Haake is an octopus .

Meshuggah 4ev.


----------



## Richie666

Jstring said:


> This is the only Meshuggah song that I don't get bored of.



Strange. This is one the only Meshuggah songs I get bored of 

I'm dying to hear their new album, whenever it will come out.


----------



## Bigfan

That is all.


----------



## gunch

While modern 'Shugg is awesome and everything, nothing beats NONE ep and DEI


----------



## ScottyB724

Bought DEI and Chaosphere a couple years ago on a whim, then progressed through the rest of their catalogue. It's weird, I used to only like like 2 or 3 songs off Nothing, I actually kind of wrote that album off for a while and stopped listening to it, but now I love everything off that album. obZen and Catch 33 are masterpieces. 

New album due out in March, minds will be destroyed.


----------



## guitareben




----------



## vampiregenocide

I much prefer the 'recent' groovy Meshuggah instead of the sorta post-thrash style they had earlier on. Don't get me wrong, I love some of the early stuff but the last few albums are my faves. Wasn't mad on Chaosphere though.


----------



## lemeker

This thread is so full of win.......its unreal. 

I can't wait to hear the new record.......Destroy Erase Improve is where its at for sure. I mean just listen to Future Breed Machine.........man I could go on forever........I don't think they've topped that yet (I know I'm )......and that's not saying the other stuff isn't killer.......


----------



## DMONSTER




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

DEI is may favorite by far.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

y'all wimps, time for CHURGZ


----------



## Alcojuana

awesome band. Soul burn is such an insane song!!!!! @2:45 the beginning of the solo sounds like a cat or something haha. seriously awesome solo though!!!


----------



## craigny

Nice!! keep it coming! MORE MEGAMUSH!!!!


----------



## Djent

You may argue me, but:
1. I like the original version of Nothing over the remaster. There's just something about the guitar sound...
2. Catch 33 can only be listened to all at once.

In conclusion: I like juice. Finish your juice. Filtered vitamin substance.


----------



## leandroab

Mo'Shuggah pleas...


----------



## Sikthness

I must be in the minority that thinks Chaosphere was Meshuggah at their very best. I love all Meshuggah to death, but Chaosphere just has that intensity and chaotic feel that I can't get enough of. The Mouth Licking What You've Bled get me everytime. Esp just after the minute mark.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

miss the old meshuggah


----------



## ittoa666

Why not?


----------



## MetalMike04

1st. i absolutly love the fusion/ spacy guitar solos such as all of



and the solo at 1:53 



THEN! theres the trippy music video for Shed!


and i know its not really Meshuggah but its Fredrik Thortendal! soooo give this a listen to if you havent: 
Missing Time


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I'm just gonna leave this here for you all....


----------



## right_to_rage

SOUUUUL BURRRRRN!!!! A new album must be creeping around the corner right about now


----------



## MetalBuddah

Pure groove  God I love Meshuggah


----------



## Skyblue

Took me a while to get into them, but once I did I got hooked. the insane grooves, the heavy-as-fuck sound... First album I got was Nothing, and then later on ObZen. Can't wait to hear the new album! 

Also, saw them live a few months ago, it was brutal 
During Bleed the drum mics broke down out of sheer awesomeness, but they where soon fixed so no harm done.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Sooooo........yeah.


----------



## GhostsofAcid




----------



## harkonnen8

I love this version of Nebulous. Face melting awesomness...


----------



## DLG

^ seriously one of the best live videos ever


----------



## harkonnen8

Bleed slower and more heavier


----------



## DLG

that still frame is freaking me the fuck out


----------



## NaYoN

To me it feels like old Meshuggah is the only way to go. They used to be super raw and aggressive, whereas their last 2-3 albums feel like they're trying really hard to follow their own legacy and 'be unique' whereas the older albums felt more genuine to me. That's just me though.


----------



## Philligan

This video is what originally made me want to see them so bad... the beginning sounds so heavy.


----------



## Blood Ghost

harkonnen8 said:


> Bleed slower and more heavier




Hey, it's at a speed humans can play!


----------



## groovemasta

My favorite


----------



## theleem

I totally love all Meshuggah, but this is one of their most badass early tunes, in my humble opinion...


----------



## JP Universe

Best drummer in metal... this vid is AWESOME!


----------



## tr0n

UK Tour?! I am hap.

Meshuggah announce UK tour


----------



## Iamasingularity

Best movie ever. 
Press the CC button for the subtitles.


----------



## Mwoit

tr0n said:


> UK Tour?! I am hap.
> 
> Meshuggah announce UK tour



Yes.


----------



## GATA4

Djent said:


> You may argue me, but:
> 1. I like the original version of Nothing over the remaster. There's just something about the guitar sound...
> 2. Catch 33 can only be listened to all at once.
> 
> In conclusion: I like juice. Finish your juice. Filtered vitamin substance.



So he really does say "I like juice"

I always thought he did!


----------



## Iamasingularity

GATA4 said:


> So he really does say "I like juice"
> 
> I always thought he did!



Wasn`t it "I like jews" ?


----------



## Riggy

tr0n said:


> UK Tour?! I am hap.
> 
> Meshuggah announce UK tour


AAL are apparently supporting too. /Splooge.

I AM EXCITE!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

does anyone have a high res version of this picture for a wallpaper?
http://www.coverdude.com/covers/meshuggah-alive-2010-cd3-cover-53385.jpg

searched everywhere but cant find one!


----------



## Winspear

^ AAL confirmed!


----------



## DLG

right_to_rage said:


> A new album must be creeping around the corner right about now


----------



## ScottyB724

Someone out there is making full and official transcriptions of Meshuggah's entire catalogue! 

So I was arguing with my buddy online about who's had a greater influence on modern metal, he said SiKth, I of course said Meshuggah. I was searching the net for some sources, and I came across this interview here: Meshuggah, Metal & More: An interview with Bang on a Can's Derek Johnson / In Depth // Drowned In Sound

Check out this snippet:


> JS: How/when did you first meet the band? Did you cold call them?
> 
> DJ: Shortly after my doctoral composition recital I took a break and made a complete transcription of their monumental album catch 33. I sent a draft of my manuscript to my dear friend and fellow composer Guilherme Carvalho in Paris to take to a concert they were playing, and encouraged him to pass it along with a letter explaining both my enthusiasm for their music, and my hope to eventually publish a series of transcription books. When they came to the states in support of that album, I went to the show and introduced myself and was happy to discover they were very excited and supportive about the idea.
> 
> JS: What projects are you currently working on with them/ their music?
> 
> DJ: I am very slowly, amongst activity as a composer, electric guitarist and university professor, working on transcriptions of their complete discography. The eventual outcome will be a full score and a set of parts for each album that projects the compositions with complete accuracy. The notation will give a view to the practicing musician, composer and theorist of how the music functions in larger units of symmetrical 4/4 time, while also giving relevant and practical information of how the asymmetrical patterns are organized. In addition to this, each edition will include photos and commentary by the band on the creation of the album. Its a pretty massive undertaking, but, its well underway, its been years in the making, and when it is finally ready, it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## x360rampagex

Just got my ticket to see them...AAL and Meshuggah, this night is going to be epic!


----------



## tr0n

ScottyB724 said:


> Someone out there is making full and official transcriptions of Meshuggah's entire catalogue!
> 
> So I was arguing with my buddy online about who's had a greater influence on modern metal, he said SiKth, I of course said Meshuggah. I was searching the net for some sources, and I came across this interview here: Meshuggah, Metal & More: An interview with Bang on a Can's Derek Johnson / In Depth // Drowned In Sound
> 
> Check out this snippet:



That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iamasingularity

I have a request. Does anyone have a copy of the Meshuggah Thesis Paper by Espen T. Hangard? I read it a long time ago, and would love to read it again, except that I can`t find the copy I saved on my pc. I revisited the old forums with the links, but they`re all dead/expired/broken. Anyone who has a copy or can point towards a link will be much appreciated.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

tr0n said:


> UK Tour?! I am hap.
> 
> Meshuggah announce UK tour



holy shit, seeing them at the 02 in Bristol would be SICK, the club isn't even that big!

- and bristol is also a rather nice city


----------



## willow

^ bristol is lovely.

got my ticket to London. Counting down the days from now...


----------



## kung_fu

ittoa666 said:


> Why not?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Got my ticket to London with a few friends  So stoked. Been waiting ages to see them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

LamaSabachthani said:


> holy shit, seeing them at the 02 in Bristol would be SICK, the club isn't even that big!
> 
> - and bristol is also a rather nice city



I'll be there! Did you used to live here? I fucking love it...


----------



## Adari

vampiregenocide said:


> Got my ticket to London with a few friends  So stoked. Been waiting ages to see them.



I'll be there too.


----------



## tr0n

Adari said:


> I'll be there too.


And me. Hell yes.


----------



## grievous_coil

announced for Australian tour in 2012!!

will be the third time for me, cant wait.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

harkonnen8 said:


> Bleed slower and more heavier




I have finally found a use for a nine string guitar.

Also, one of their most brutal (non fan-edited) songs out there: Aztec Two-Step


----------



## Iamasingularity

Ahh the 20% slower kinda puts me off, the vocals and the riff`s pitch has changed and it sounds kinda me. Because the tempo of the original song`s overall tempo was slow, it sounds better when you speed it up like this:


The slowest speed of Bleed I could listen is the 10% one:


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'll be there! Did you used to live here? I fucking love it...



nah, I was a gimpy student down in Exeter, but went up to Bristol every now and then with friends to see bands playing there (as you folks seem to get quite a few good names rolling through!)


----------



## MetalBuddah

tr0n said:


> UK Tour?! I am hap.
> 
> Meshuggah announce UK tour



Come to USA


----------



## Danxile

The 8 string remaster of chaosphere? I heard they were supposed to release it soon after Nothing's remaster. Anybody hear of this?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I doubt it, Chaosphere was all in Bb standard, whereas Nothing was going to be in F on 8 strings anyway but the Nevborns they had kept coming out of tune so they just used down tuned Ibanez 7s. When they got their LACS RG8s they loved them so much they decided to rerecord the album with them. It wouldn't make sense to rerecord Chaosphere with 8 strings, though I would like to see it redone with 7s as I'm not a fan of the production on that album.


----------



## goherpsNderp

vampiregenocide said:


> I doubt it, Chaosphere was all in Bb standard, whereas Nothing was going to be in F on 8 strings anyway but the Nevborns they had kept coming out of tune so they just used down tuned Ibanez 7s. *When they got their LACS RG8s they loved them so much they decided to rerecord the album with them.* It wouldn't make sense to rerecord Chaosphere with 8 strings, though I would like to see it redone with 7s as I'm not a fan of the production on that album.



that and they supposedly were rushed through the whole process of making the album so they could hop on the ozzfest wagon in time. im glad they said they won't rush any more albums. not that i have anything against the original Nothing...


----------



## Iamasingularity

I bet this album is gonna kick ASS.


----------



## New Age Moron

Iamasingularity said:


> I have a request. Does anyone have a copy of the Meshuggah Thesis Paper by Espen T. Hangard? I read it a long time ago, and would love to read it again, except that I can`t find the copy I saved on my pc. I revisited the old forums with the links, but they`re all dead/expired/broken. Anyone who has a copy or can point towards a link will be much appreciated.



Re-casting Metal: Rhythm and Meter in the Music of Meshuggah


----------



## Iamasingularity

New Age Moron said:


> Re-casting Metal: Rhythm and Meter in the Music of Meshuggah



Thank you soooo much! +1 Stay sick


----------



## DLG




----------



## BlindingLight7

^^^ is that them As metallion?


----------



## vampiregenocide

They were a good looking bunch of lads.


----------



## astm

DLG said:


> pic


can't recognize them, but is the blond guy Fredrik and the guy form the far right Jens?


----------



## DLG

left to right it's haake, kidman, hagstrom, thordendal


----------



## Iamasingularity

astm said:


> can't recognize them, but is the blond guy Fredrik and the guy form the far right Jens?



LOL! How can you not recognize them! Man, the`ve come a long way from their EP.


----------



## pineappleman

Am I the only one finding it strange that this thread has only just been created?


----------



## andycandy

glassmoon0fo said:


> Sooooo........yeah.



Whoaah, don't eat brains?


----------



## groovemasta

not _really_ meshuggah but I thought it would contribute to this thread nicely


----------



## astm

DLG said:


> left to right it's haake, kidman, hagstrom, thordendal



wow! guess you're right! wasn't sure, so I wanted to ask 

Thanks buddy!


----------



## craigny

pineappleman said:


> Am I the only one finding it strange that this thread has only just been created?



Lol...that's what I said when I started it..couldn't believe it...well seems like the boys are getting the respect they deserve now...I'm gad my creation is growing lol!!!!!


----------



## Iamasingularity

Damn, WTF is with 7string.org? I was thinking the same! All bands that list their influence as Meshuggah on this site, have longer threads! Also guys, Sol Niger Within/Special Defects 2 is in the works, checkout his channel on youtube for vids:


----------



## Mwoit

Da fuck, Mattias just shaved everything.

EDIT: Nevermind, I thought it was Freak Kitchen man. *derp*


----------



## Ageispolis

I tried tuning my 7 to Drop F today for some low-end meshuggah madness.

flopflopflopflopflop....

Favourite song is New Millenium Cyanide Christ. Favourite album as a whole is either Nothing or Chaosphere. Definitely one of my top ten bands.


----------



## jsl2h90

yeah seriously why the hell has this just been opened 


goherpsNderp said:


> that and they supposedly were rushed through the whole process of making the album so they could hop on the ozzfest wagon in time. im glad they said they won't rush any more albums. not that i have anything against the original Nothing...


I actually prefer the original Nothing. Maybe I should try the remaster again. 



DLG said:


>


Fredrik looks like he's 14 and a half tops lol 


Any chance we're going to be getting a new album in 2012?


----------



## vampiregenocide

They said around March time next year the new album will be released. Considering they have a UK tour taking place not long after it would make sense to release the album just before and promote it on tour.


----------



## DLG

fredrik has some pretty ace sweatpants but they're not fuckin with suffocation still


----------



## craigny

100th post in this thread just above!!! Now the boys are getting some respect!!


----------



## Sikthness

craigny said:


> 100th post in this thread just above!!! Now the boys are getting some respect!!


 

Meshuggah wasnt gettin respect around here before? They are revered, and above reproach on this forum. 99% of the members would willingly fellate Thordendal for the change his demon seed would increase their djenting abilities.


----------



## Durero

DLG said:


>



That looks like Contradictions Colapse era Meshuggah when they were a 4-piece before Hagstrom joined.

I think it's (left to right) Haake, Kidman, original bassist Peter Nordin, Thorendal.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Durero said:


> That looks like Contradictions Colapse era Meshuggah when they were a 4-piece before Hagstrom joined.
> 
> I think it's (left to right) Haake, Kidman, original bassist Peter Nordin, Thorendal.



Nah thats totally Tomas, Jens, Marten, and Fredrik (left to right)!! They look like they're 15 years old and I fucking love it!!!!!! Long live the Gods of Groove!!!!


----------



## Durero

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> Nah thats totally Tomas, Jens, Marten, and Fredrik (left to right)!! They look like they're 15 years old and I fucking love it!!!!!! Long live the Gods of Groove!!!!



No it's Peter Nordin who played on Contradictions Collapse. That's the picture on the back of the original release CD.
Hagstrom didn't join until Destroy Erase Improve.
Meshuggah pictures


(also listed on this page - scroll down to see)
Film- & Musikbloggen! -


Edit: Peter Nordin acknowledges that photo himself in his thread on the Meshuggah forum The Peter Nordin Thread! - Page 4 - Official Meshuggah Forum

And he has an interesting comment on Fredrick Thorendal:


Peter Nordin in 2002 said:


> Yepp, 11 years ago... If you look very carefully you can perhaps see that Fredrik's left hand looks a bit big in his pocket. That's because he had that terrible accident (cutting off his left "middlefinger" at work) a short, short time before the photo was shot. Right then he didn't know how much this would affect his guitarplaying.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Well I stand corrected! He really looks a lot like Marten


----------



## Iamasingularity

The whole new album process is soo secretive! It like it gonna be like your first joint, you won`t know it till it hits you.


----------



## Variant




----------



## eventhetrees

Variant said:


>



OH SHIT!!!

Marked all my calendars haha, STOKED!!!!!!!


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Wicked release poster!


----------



## Eptaceros

YES, a day after my birthday!


----------



## Iamasingularity

Deleted. I posted the poster, when its been already posted :/


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Discuss!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

It will be good.


----------



## Iamasingularity

*


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/179973-meshuggah-megamushthread.html
*​


----------



## Variant

Already posted on MESHUGGAH Megamushthread!!... No one beats Ryborg at Meshuggah news.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

oh my bad!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Durero said:


> No it's Peter Nordin who played on Contradictions Collapse. That's the picture on the back of the original release CD.
> Hagstrom didn't join until Destroy Erase Improve.
> Meshuggah pictures
> 
> 
> (also listed on this page - scroll down to see)
> Film- & Musikbloggen! -
> 
> 
> Edit: Peter Nordin acknowledges that photo himself in his thread on the Meshuggah forum The Peter Nordin Thread! - Page 4 - Official Meshuggah Forum
> 
> And he has an interesting comment on Fredrick Thorendal:



Thordendal has a fake finger like Iommi?


----------



## Durero

No it was reattached.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## DLG




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Very stoked! Snakes suggest a return to Catch 33's stylings perhaps?

I have very excite.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Scar Symmetry said:


> Very stoked! Snakes suggest a return to Catch 33's stylings perhaps?
> 
> I have very excite.



The background of that poster looks like the Cynic album covers.


----------



## kowoolo

whatever it will be like, it will be fucking great. i want it nao


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Very stoked! Snakes suggest a return to Catch 33's stylings perhaps?
> 
> I have very excite.



This crossed my mind! Perhaps a sequel of sorts?


----------



## DLG

The statement from the band said:

"After a long time of deep soul searching and intense wrecking of the psyches, the new album is finally done. Soon you will meet this colossus that will pulverize your being. Welcome to the other side on March 27."


----------



## Miijk




----------



## New Age Moron

Some info:

http://www.iachelini.de/m0shuggahrr/1.PNG
http://www.iachelini.de/m0shuggahrr/2.PNG
http://www.iachelini.de/m0shuggahrr/3.PNG
http://www.iachelini.de/m0shuggahrr/4.PNG


----------



## BlindingLight7

7's and 6's? D:

In seriousness some of their riffs would be way killer on a 7 or 6.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm getting so stoked for this, seems like they've really experimented with this one.


----------



## JamesM

Couldn't be more excited for this.


----------



## Somnium

Well hello album of the year 2012.


----------



## ScottyB724

oh my fuck YES


----------



## Decipher

FUCK yes.


----------



## Double A

This sums up what just happened to me when I saw this on Facebook.


----------



## willow

Soo stoked for this. Was kind of hoping they would release it after the Europe tour though. I haven't seen them live before and I can imagine their set will be largely taken up by tracks off the new record, leaving out many classics off previous ones...


----------



## Richie666

I am so god damn excited. This will be monumental.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

Okay so I'm staying home from school today to finish a project (ironic isn't it?) and I can't go play football with my bandmates, so I decided to just kick it at home with a headache and NOT do any work. I was on facebook when I see a status update from Meshuggah: NEW ALBUM RELEASES MARCH 27









OH MY GOD YES!!!!!


----------



## kevdes93

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MikeH

We have a Meshuggah megathread.


----------



## MikeH

Double...


----------



## Randy

Because every subject has been discussed on this forum infinitely, and the viewership/pace has picked up so much, you get TONS of overlapping subjects if you don't have a set place for them to go. 

With regard to the "checking the megathread" thing, if it's a big announcement, somebody can PM a mod and have the title changed to reflect the latest news. That's a pretty common thing around here.

Now that we have that out of the way, can the attitude or your stay here will be a brief one.

Mike, you know better than to armchair mod. PM or report.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

DLG said:


> The statement from the band said:
> 
> "After a long time of deep soul searching and intense wrecking of the psyches, the new album is finally done. Soon you will meet this colossus that will pulverize your being. Welcome to the other side on March 27."



See that's what they said, but what they really meant is:

"After a long time of being psychonauts and doing way too many shrooms, the new album is finally done. Soon you will meet this colossus that will pulverize your being. Welcome to the other side on March 27."

Supposedly they go nuts with their psychedelics from what I've been told so I lol'd when I read that statement


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## goherpsNderp

had to go re-watch their video talking about the new album. im psyched again, but i hope when they say they aren't going to worry too much about everything being super tight that it doesn't end up too loose and sloppy. the tightness and timings are one of my favorite aspects of their sound.

it's going to be a LONG wait till march.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i like the part where i only hit reply once, and then i got up to go do something. then when i came back, it double posted.


----------



## Lukifer

Hell to the yeah!!! I heard it on Sirius Liquid Metal today and let out a loud, SWEET!!! Inside my car.


----------



## Blasphemer

Something some of you may get a chuckle out of.

I'm sure most of you have played Zelda: A link to the Past. Well, apparently Meshuggah wrote some of the soundtrack to the game

LTTP Bleed by Dinitrios on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I found this one day at random just looping the chicken noise. There you go.


----------



## Blasphemer

Somehow, doublepost...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

> I found this one day at random just looping the chicken noise. There you go.



And why would you want to loop the chicken noise from ALTTP?


----------



## Blasphemer

Kurkkuviipale said:


> And why would you want to loop the chicken noise from ALTTP?



Some days, I have a lot of time on my hands...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow, WTF, that is too cool


----------



## sessionswan

goherpsNderp said:


> had to go re-watch their video talking about the new album. im psyched again, but i hope when they say they aren't going to worry too much about everything being super tight that it doesn't end up too loose and sloppy. the tightness and timings are one of my favorite aspects of their sound.
> 
> it's going to be a LONG wait till march.



I don't think anyone would ever need to worry about Meshuggah being sloppy.


----------



## Iamasingularity

So with the new album, this has come. I was waiting for this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gah-ibanez-8-string-signature-model-woot.html


----------



## Lukifer

Iamasingularity said:


> So with the new album, this has come. I was waiting for this:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gah-ibanez-8-string-signature-model-woot.html



That is fuckin tits!!


----------



## Goro923

I just stumbled upon this...



...from about 0:27 to 0:30, the dude in the yellow shirt. Could it be Him? Or are Swedes just very similar-looking?


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

I just realized I got banned cause the mod thought I told him I wouldn't quit being disrespectful and jokin around, but I said no in the context that "I had been defeated, my thread was moved (Hence "you have found my one true weakness")"


----------



## Iamasingularity

Goro923 said:


> I just stumbled upon this...
> 
> 
> ...from about 0:27 to 0:30, the dude in the yellow shirt. Could it be Him? Or are Swedes just very similar-looking?



Nahh dude, looks kinda like him, but you think he would be in the crowd?
Backstage maybe, not him though.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Wolf ov Fire said:


> I just realized I got banned cause the mod thought I told him I wouldn't quit being disrespectful and jokin around, but I said no in the context that "I had been defeated, my thread was moved (Hence "you have found my one true weakness")"


 
thats why you'd best put  after everything sarcastic, or else it dont translate. this r the interwebs bro haha. but dont worry bout it, folks slip up and get the hammer all the time and still go on to be great members here (hell, i posted a vid of a chimp mouth-banging a frog that I thought was funny and got banned once )


----------



## philkilla

I'm in afghan and getting this album is going to take some time...damn damn damn damn damn damn dammit


----------



## Scattered Messiah

The year is beginning with some good news 
best to spend all my money before the end of march, cause I'm sure as hell that this album will have to do something with the apocalypse!


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

glassmoon0fo said:


> thats why you'd best put  after everything sarcastic, or else it dont translate. this r the interwebs bro haha. but dont worry bout it, folks slip up and get the hammer all the time and still go on to be great members here (hell, i posted a vid of a chimp mouth-banging a frog that I thought was funny and got banned once )



Ya I know its cool I guess, im just stoked for Meshuggah and Gojira and Tool this year


----------



## Blasphemer

I just found this in the stacks at the radio station I work at. It gave me and my cohosts a giggle


----------



## Iamasingularity

Blasphemer said:


> I just found this in the stacks at the radio station I work at. It gave me and my cohosts a giggle



Why the giggles?
Man, Mnemic used to be sick too, now they have like no original members :/


----------



## Espaul

Iamasingularity said:


> Why the giggles?
> Man, Mnemic used to be sick too, now they have like no original members :/



They only have one original member left?! I wish I could've seen them when Bøgballe was their vocalist! Opeth and they are the ones that turned on to aggressive metal.


Sorry for out of context. I always check this thread for any news on Meshuggah when the thread pops up on the top. Now I am the one disappointing everyone with a bump and still no news


----------



## Blasphemer

I thought it was funny because we actually found a Meshuggah music video on VHS. It was just super random.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Blasphemer said:


> I thought it was funny because we actually found a Meshuggah music video on VHS. It was just super random.



Ahh so it was a VHS of videos. Sorry, I thought it was just the music.
That is super cool.


----------



## Lukifer

VHS?? What is that?? Haha some ancient recording method?? 

Brings me back to the day when VH1 played Rock Show late at night. Me and my buddy would record the videos on VHS and watch them every day. I heard slayer for the first time doing that!!


----------



## New Age Moron

Title seems to be 'Koloss'

MESHUGGAH | Koloss + ZAUBERWÜRFEL - Nuclear Blast


----------



## tr0n

New Age Moron said:


> Title seems to be 'Koloss'
> 
> MESHUGGAH | Koloss + ZAUBERWÜRFEL - Nuclear Blast



DVD eh?


----------



## Sikthness

New Age Moron said:


> Title seems to be 'Koloss'
> 
> MESHUGGAH | Koloss + ZAUBERWÜRFEL - Nuclear Blast


 

Colossus?


----------



## Espaul

Google Translate

Check it!


----------



## Sikthness

Espaul said:


> Google Translate
> 
> Check it!


 
Damn this cd is going to be immense I can feel it in my bones. So many great releases this year, esp the next month or two. I just cant wait. Hopefully they release a song soon.


----------



## fps

Hope this one is more experimental than Obzen, and they get as much Hagstrom riffage in as possible, which was fun (Electric Red and This Spiteful Snake remain amazing, as does one of the later ones, perhaps Dancers?) but a bit formulaic. Last one I really loved was I. 

Apparently Hagstrom has like an album of what he describes as *stoner Meshuggah* ready to go. God I want to hear it.


----------



## tr0n

fps said:


> Apparently Hagstrom has like an album of what he describes as *stoner Meshuggah* ready to go. God I want to hear it.



I think he said it's more of a straight forward stoner rock album, but he finished that years ago and has no real intention of releasing it.

What everyone actually wants is a new Special Defects album!


----------



## vampiregenocide

tr0n said:


> I think he said it's more of a straight forward stoner rock album, but he finished that years ago and has no real intention of releasing it.
> 
> What everyone actually wants is a new Special Defects album!



I dunno, I did read in an interview relatively recently he was thinking about putting a band together and taking it live at least.

Special Defects II is a couple of years away apparently. :/


----------



## Iamasingularity

vampiregenocide said:


> Special Defects II is a couple of years away apparently. :/



Asian boy is sad. 

&#12288; &#12288;


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vampiregenocide said:


> I dunno, I did read in an interview relatively recently he was thinking about putting a band together and taking it live at least.
> 
> Special Defects II is a couple of years away apparently. :/



NOOOOOOOOOO 

Special Defects is just...so out there and awesome, I thought the new one was coming out this year...


----------



## DLG

he's taking his time with it, obviously meshuggah is a much bigger priority.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stealthdjentstic said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Special Defects is just...so out there and awesome, I thought the new one was coming out this year...



That's what I thought, but he's still writing it and it's a way off being finished. I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.


----------



## Iamasingularity

vampiregenocide said:


> That's what I thought, but he's still writing it and it's a way off being finished. I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.



I realized that Sol Niger Within/Fredrik Thordendal`s Special Defects has some recognition on this thread and deserves its one of its own. So I made one:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...drik-thordendal-s-special-defects-thread.html


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; MESHUGGAH Announce New Album Title


Info on the new album and the title!!


----------



## Underworld




----------



## vampiregenocide

New album officially announced as being called 'Koloss'.

&#8220;As always, we try to take our music in a slightly different direction with each album and with KOLOSS we feel that we really nailed what we were going for. Organic brutality, viscera and groove all crammed into a 54-minute metalicious treat, best avoided by the faint of heart!!&#8221; - Tomas Haake.


----------



## Miijk

Oh man this is awesome, THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Ben.Last

I don't think viscera is the word they were actually looking for there.


----------



## Miijk

Lern2swim said:


> I don't think viscera is the word they were actually looking for there.



Well I guess we'll find out in march, who knows what will be inside that cd-cover?


----------



## DLG

viscera is just a fancy way of saying "guts," nothing wrong with that statement


----------



## TimothyLeary

pre-ordered. It was expensive as fuck! meshuggah I'm counting on you once again to fill my music needs for the rest of the year!


----------



## decypher

Anyone seen a pic of the Rubik's Cube? (if it is one....?!


----------



## Ninjahat

I look forward to this!


----------



## Goatfork

Pumped.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Oh fuck yes.


----------



## DLG

this seems to be the track list. 

01. I Am Colossus
02. The Demon&#8217;s Name Is Surveillance
03. Do Not Look Down
04. Behind The Sun
05. The Hurt That Finds You First
06. Marrow
07. Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion
08. Swarm
09. Demiurge
10. The Last Vigil


----------



## DLG

DP


----------



## Richie666

http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/meshuggah-reveal-new-album-cover-and-tracklisting/

Yes!


----------



## goherpsNderp

DLG said:


> this seems to be the track list.
> 
> 01. I Am Colossus
> 02. The Demons Name Is Surveillance
> 03. Do Not Look Down
> 04. Behind The Sun
> 05. The Hurt That Finds You First
> 06. Marrow
> 07. Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion
> 08. Swarm
> 09. Demiurge
> 10. The Last Vigil



Wow that's some interesting naming compared to their usual style. Wonder if Thomas is still writing the lyrics?


----------



## DLG

posting the cover inside the thread for good measure.


----------



## Asrial

Why does that album cover give me associations with Devins "Deconstruction"?
And damn, I'm considering a pre-order too now.


----------



## guitareben

Absolutely cannot wait


----------



## anomynous

Dear Nuclear Blast,


US pre-orders please.


----------



## New Age Moron

Do Not Look Down is an awesome title for a Meshuggah song, I predict it will crush. The entire album will crush, obviously. Insane cover, I love it.


----------



## Winspear

Brilliant titles. Seems like this is indeed going to be very different.


----------



## Sikthness

New song within a week.


----------



## DLG

Sikthness said:


> New song within a week.



seriously?


----------



## Sikthness

DLG said:


> seriously?


 
Well I read it somewhere, can't remember where. So not 100% , hopefully I didn't get everyones hopes up for nothing. I will try to find the link n post it here.

Ok for anyone wondering, I had read a post somewhere that said "new song in a week , according to Lambgoat". I went there n checked it out, and it said although unconfirmed, they expect to hear new music within a week or so. So take that how you may. Didn't mean to give the impression I had some special inside knowledge of a new Mesh song. Id never play around with something that serious.


----------



## nojyeloot

Sikthness said:


> New song within a week.



Pls cite source...


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Two words suffice to summarize the most important thing I did today:

Preordered Meshuggah


----------



## leonardo7

There is a private listening party this weekend at NAMM. My friend is attending, he received an invite email from Fredrik! I will be sure and ask him how it sounded.


----------



## vampiregenocide

leonardo7 said:


> There is a private listening party this weekend at NAMM. My friend is attending, he received an invite email from Fredrik! I will be sure and ask him how it sounded.



Pretty fucking jealous.


----------



## leandroab

leonardo7 said:


> There is a private listening party this weekend at NAMM. My friend is attending, he received an invite email from Fredrik! I will be sure and ask him how it sounded.



Extremely jealous, indeed...


----------



## DLG

seriously, fuck your friend dude


----------



## CrownofWorms

Sikthness said:


> New song within a week.



I wish you said that a week ago


----------



## Ricky Roro

Probably not much new, but they put a note up on facebook.
MESHUGGAH: KOLOSS - ALBUM ART & TRACK LISTING REVEALED | Facebook







Mind-blowing artwork.


----------



## cfrank

^Remind me to be sober when i listen to this album. I got a feeling i won't be needing anything to get one hell of a trip.


----------



## Miijk

Well don't rely on me to remind you though! I'll probably be busy trippin as well!


----------



## Soulwomb

Man when I look at the art work I don't even know what to expect from it. I'm hoping its like a mix of the experimental crazy sides of I and Catch 33 with the aggression of Chaosphere.


----------



## Dooky

I feel the need to comment that I am very much looking forward to this album. Hoping it will be album of the year for me... which I'm pretty sure it will be, afterall, it's Meshuggah!!!


----------



## ScottyB724

If they follow their previous trend, I very much look forward to the music video that will use the theme of the artwork like with obZen and the video for bleed, that shit was awesome.


----------



## leonardo7

Ricky Roro said:


> Probably not much new, but they put a note up on facebook.
> MESHUGGAH: KOLOSS - ALBUM ART & TRACK LISTING REVEALED | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind-blowing artwork.



That is some of the most mind blowing Psychedelic artwork I have ever seen from a band. Incredible!


----------



## vampiregenocide

That artwork scares me. It's creepy.


----------



## Alberto7

That artwork seems very Alex Grey-ish to me. As if he had done it with Meshuggah's style in mind, instead of Tool's. Or kind of like an Alex Grey meets H.R. Giger type of thing. It's one of the most awesome album artworks I've ever seen.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Listening to Obzen now... fuck I'm excited.


----------



## sol niger 333

Anyone looked at this with 3d glasses?


----------



## drmosh

sol niger 333 said:


> Anyone looked at this with 3d glasses?



why?


----------



## benjaminbuisine

album pre-ordered here


----------



## DLG

drmosh said:


> why?



because the album cover is in 3D.


----------



## leandroab

sol niger 333 said:


> Anyone looked at this with 3d glasses?



What kind of 3D glasses? It's all in shades of brown. Maybe if it is in 3D for real, they would provide glasses with the album.


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> because the album cover is in 3D.



Are you sure about that?
It's not red-green 3d and I don't think polarising or shutter based glasses will work single frame images 

I may be entirely wrong though and then you can all call me a cunt.


----------



## DLG

drmosh said:


> Are you sure about that?
> It's not red-green 3d and I don't think polarising or shutter based glasses will work single frame images
> 
> I may be entirely wrong though and then you can all call me a cunt.



nah, I'm talking out of my ass too


----------



## Espaul

I believe the cd will be in 3d 

.....

Anyways. Someone said a new song within a week? Is it true


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

sol niger 333 said:


> Anyone looked at this with 3d glasses?



Man this cover is not really 3d, it just looks like it's 3d.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Soulwomb said:


> Man when I look at the art work I don't even know what to expect from it. I'm hoping its like a mix of the experimental crazy sides of I and Catch 33 with the aggression of Chaosphere.



that would be perfect, for me at least.

i also compared the album length against obzen and it's a few minutes longer. hopefully none of it is silence for secret track or anything.


----------



## Variant

I just want to know when Korg will be coming out with the *Koloss Pad*... I'm so buying one!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Definitely didn't look for 3D glasses in my flat earlier on.


----------



## vampiregenocide

On the Facebook page it definitely said it's in 3D, but I'm guessing that's not the 3D version whereas the physical copy will be.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Reminds me of Scale the Summits color choices for their one album.


----------



## Sikthness

Its probably just in 3d like the re release of Nothing, where it was the blue hologram thing. Or I could be completely wrong. Also, I feel like if they dont release a song within a week or so, I will be crucified. But


----------



## Sikthness

Its probably just in 3d like the re release of Nothing, where it was the blue hologram thing. Or I could be completely wrong. Also, I feel like if they dont release a song within a week or so, I will be crucified. But if they are
already doing a listening party, I suppose its possible.


----------



## loktide

maybe it's a stereogramme

you know, like in the 90's


----------



## Eptaceros

I love those! What is that supposed to be though? A train or something?


----------



## guitareben

The cover looks ever so slightly Catch 33, snakes etc, and the colours...

If it is another masterpiece like Catch 33... Oh my...


----------



## TimothyLeary

that's some fine artwork right there! and a good desktop image too!


----------



## Dave_Magos

guitareben said:


> If it is another masterpiece like Catch 33... Oh my...



Another masterpiece is assured


----------



## Iamasingularity

After reading the posts, I opened my Nothing reissue and took a look at the 3-D artwork thing, damn the face is trippy as hell. It even turns its face towards me whatever angle I look at it from! Fuck! I wish they had made a huge poster-sized version of it. That would be sick.


----------



## themike

Did anyone go to the "secret" listening party last night in LA for the new CD?


----------



## Into Obsidian

loktide said:


> maybe it's a stereogramme
> 
> you know, like in the 90's




Cant fucking see anything! Im terrible at stereogrammes


----------



## anomynous

Y U NO US pre-order?


I want the vinyl


----------



## Iamasingularity

No US pre-orders yet???
I live in Japan, I preordered the limited version yesterday.


----------



## ittoa666

Into Obsidian said:


> Cant fucking see anything! Im terrible at stereogrammes



And I can instantly see them because I have voluntary diplopia (I can unfocus my eyes at will). It's a train.


----------



## tr0n

ittoa666 said:


> And I can instantly see them because I have voluntary diplopia (I can unfocus my eyes at will). It's a train.


I can do that too but it took me a while to focus (or un-focus) correctly. I didn't know it was called diplopia though. *goes to Wikipedia*


----------



## sahaal

Into Obsidian said:


> Cant fucking see anything! Im terrible at stereogrammes



oh cool a sailboat


----------



## Double A

ittoa666 said:


> And I can instantly see them because I have voluntary diplopia (I can unfocus my eyes at will). It's a train.


No kidding, I could not ever see these until you said this. Guess I have the same thing.

Now I want to go and look at tons of these. Haha.


----------



## anomynous

sahaal said:


> oh cool a sailboat


It's a scooner


----------



## brick

vampiregenocide said:


> On the Facebook page it definitely said it's in 3D, but I'm guessing that's not the 3D version whereas the physical copy will be.



I'm pretty sure it means that the artist created it in a 3d based program, as opposed to a 2d based program like photoshop or something. The actual image is 2d.


----------



## Floppystrings

I wanna see a 3D Meshuggah bluray.

Watching an entire crowd headbang at the wrong time because they didn't memorize the polyrhythms would be kewl.


----------



## Eptaceros

ittoa666 said:


> And I can instantly see them because I have voluntary diplopia (I can unfocus my eyes at will). It's a train.



Hey, I have that too! I found that I can even see clearly through all my friend's glasses, unless they have EXTREMELY thick lenses (in that instance, you just cross your eyes and you can see in crystal clear double vision). It's all just a matter of unfocusing your eyes to a specific degree. You should try it, it's fun.


----------



## simonXsludge

Pre-ordered the vinyl. Hooray!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Shipping - 25 euros?
Really?


----------



## DLG

you're underestimating the delicate nature of a rubik's cube


----------



## BlindingLight7

So uh....There was an "official" preview of a track up on youtube but it got taken down


----------



## DLG

don't tell me these things, now I'm going to waste my entire saturday in front of the computer waiting for it


----------



## jats

DLG said:


> don't tell me these things, now I'm going to waste my entire saturday in front of the computer waiting for it



Doing this?


----------



## vampiregenocide

brick said:


> I'm pretty sure it means that the artist created it in a 3d based program, as opposed to a 2d based program like photoshop or something. The actual image is 2d.



I dunno man, seems pointless to mention it if that were the case. I still think the physical copy might be 3D.


----------



## Sikthness

^yea thatd be like if a movie were advertised as 3d because it was filmed with a special 3d camera, but the movie is only available in 2d.


----------



## Cabinet

Oh man
So I had the album Destroy Erase Improve on my computer but I never really gave these guys much of a listen. It wasn't till an hour ago that my library hit the song Transfixion and I was just blown away by how fucking groovy this is. Like I don't care for the guitar tones that much, but everything is just so fun to listen to.
I dunno how I missed these guys  I'm waiting for all my friends to give me endless shit for this


----------



## DLG

Cabinet said:


> Oh man
> Like I don't care for the guitar tones that much.


----------



## Cabinet

DLG said:


>


----------



## DLG

I was waiting for the "deal with it" glasses and they never came down


----------



## Double A

I am not sure how one misses Destroy Erase Improve which may be the best known Meshuggah album. After I, still my favorite Meshuggah.


----------



## Blasphemer

DLG said:


>





Cabinet said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cabinet said:


> Like I don't care for the guitar tones that much


----------



## Cabinet

I love this place so much.
It's just not what I look for in guitar tones. Not to say it's bad, it's just a tone for a style of music I don't play.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nah I get ya, I prefer their tone and style on everything later. Other than Chaosphere. Not mad on that album.


----------



## Cabinet

So what other albums should I check out then?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cabinet said:


> So what other albums should I check out then?



Nothing, ObZen and Catch 33 are my faves, the three albums that represent best where Meshuggah are now. Nothing is more straight-up grooves, Catch 33 is one continuous track sorta so it's best listened to in one go, ObZen is probably their most accessible album. A lot more individual, digestible songs on there. Bit more riffy than other releases but still plenty of awesome groove.


----------



## Cabinet

Sweet, thanks brostadamus.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cabinet said:


> Sweet, thanks brostadamus.



Anytime.


----------



## groovemasta

So Pumped 

Just a few days after my birthday too!

also apparently 'koloss' means ass in greek haha, not hating just an observation I know its supposed to mean colossus.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Cabinet said:


> So what other albums should I check out then?


----------



## DLG

don't think he'll like the tone on that either, though

Obzen's your best bet


----------



## JamesM

I just want a new Meshuggah song.


----------



## Kapee

DLG said:


>





Cabinet said:


>





Blasphemer said:


>


----------



## Cyntex

I was about to pre-order, when i went to checkout and login or register an account only to find out I already had an account but with my old email adress... so now I can't preorder until they fix my account  FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Eptaceros

Is there still no US preorder option? No way is Nuclear Blast going to rob me with that 25 euro shipping fee.


----------



## cfrank

No samples from the new album though


----------



## DLG

gene hoglan @ 1:52


----------



## Alberto7

6:30 - Meshuggah DEFINITELY are the fuckin' lechuga in my salad  I laughed so hard at that 

It was only a few months ago that I started really getting into Meshuggah. I had always liked them, but never really got into them (yeah I know, I was living in a fucking cave, apparently). I'm so excited for this album!

Also, I think a lot of people start getting into Meshuggah after the first time they listen to it in their car. That's exactly when I started getting into them . I love playing them while driving.


----------



## oompa

The Faceless, Spawn of Possession and Meshuggah all releasing albums within roughly 2 months from now. 

Man, spring time is good time!


----------



## vampiregenocide

NUCLEAR BLAST STREAMING ROOM

There's a live chat happening now.


----------



## crg123

lol anyone catch the sign off? 

Tomas "Sorry guys we can't do this all day, Sweds need drugs and food"
Jens "And we need to Poo poo!" 

wtf? haha. Such a random way to end a live chat haha


----------



## Alberto7

vampiregenocide said:


> NUCLEAR BLAST STREAMING ROOM
> 
> There's a live chat happening now.



I gave up halfway through it. It was lagging SOOO much, it was unwatchable ...


----------



## anomynous

oompa said:


> The Faceless, Spawn of Possession and Meshuggah all releasing albums within roughly 2 months from now.
> 
> Man, spring time is good time!



The Faceless?



I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## MF_Kitten

EAT AND POOPOO AT THE SAME TIME!

can't wait to hear clips of this album!


----------



## Sepultorture

anomynous said:


> The Faceless?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it



more likely to be seen than a Necrophagist album


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

entire chats on youtube for anyone who wants to watch it


----------



## Alberto7

^ Just saw the band post it on FB. Thanks!


----------



## mithologian

MESHUGGAH TO TOUR U.S. WITH DECAPITATED AND BARONESS? | MetalSucks


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah, they said it on the livestream posted above . Funny interview as well haha


----------



## DavidLopezJr

mithologian said:


> MESHUGGAH TO TOUR U.S. WITH DECAPITATED AND BARONESS? | MetalSucks


I ran around my dorm room since I was hoping that Decapitated would tour with Meshuggah after I saw them last year. Never thought it would happen.


----------



## anomynous

DLG said:


> I was waiting for the "deal with it" glasses and they never came down


----------



## simonXsludge

Gregoriev Suckalotsky.


----------



## -42-

mithologian said:


> MESHUGGAH TO TOUR U.S. WITH DECAPITATED AND BARONESS? | MetalSucks



Easily one of the best lineups I have ever seen for a tour ever. Period.


----------



## DLG

holy shit, so jealous if that tour happens


----------



## Iamasingularity

Some of the questions on the live chat


----------



## Riffer

mithologian said:


> MESHUGGAH TO TOUR U.S. WITH DECAPITATED AND BARONESS? | MetalSucks


WWHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First Opeth and Mastodon then Behemoth and Watain, and now Meshuggah, Decaptitated and Baroness!!!!!!!!!!! This year is going to be awesome for metal concerts.


----------



## travis bickle

mithologian said:


> MESHUGGAH TO TOUR U.S. WITH DECAPITATED AND BARONESS? | MetalSucks



fuck.


----------



## Ben.Last

Iamasingularity said:


> Some of the _*ANSWERS*_ on the live chat



Fixed


----------



## vampiregenocide

Meshuggah are one of those bands that really need to be interviewed by a really good interviewer. They can be very quiet and reserved guys (though even then, still funny) but I've seen them come out a bit more and be more chatty with good interviewers. Maybe it's just a Swedish thing.


----------



## flyboy463

Been a good day dgents. I had a visa gift card I hadn't used yet and just pre-ordered Koloss from Amazon for $16, picked up the Alive DVD+CD for $15, and bought Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects for $15.

Also just learned all of the rhythm to Bleed, very tiring song because of the triple picking.


----------



## leonardo7




----------



## Coryd

Not sure if it has been posted already

Wall Photos | Facebook

VSTs for all guitars and basses!???????????


----------



## Meshugger

I am not that familiar with studio recording, so is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Coryd

Meshugger said:


> I am not that familiar with studio recording, so is that a good thing or a bad thing?



Not sure. I have Cubase 6, but i would think using my Axe Fx would get better tones than VST Rack in Cubase. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Coryd said:


> Not sure. I have Cubase 6, but i would think using my Axe Fx would get better tones than VST Rack in Cubase.



Thats fucking insane! Jesus we`ll know how crushing the album is when its out.... I guess I should just sell all my gear and get the new Cubase


----------



## DLG

that's cubase trying to sell their stuff. it doesn't say 'RECORDED ALL THE GUITARS AND BASSES FOR THE ALBUM USING VST RACK AND NOTHING ELSE' it just says that they used it

remember Fredrik said earlier that he was going to use his DAR amp as well

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MESHUGGAH's FREDRIK THORDENDAL Talks Next Album


----------



## Iamasingularity

Still it should be intresting to see how they used Cubase for this album.
That pic is fucking BOSS!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I expect it was used for scratch tracks beacuse steinberg can then say it was used on the album as long as their paying fredrik a healthy sum


----------



## goherpsNderp

i've been eager to hear the DAR in a 'real' studio album, and the cherry on top is that it's going to be coming from my favorite band evar. >: )

RANDOM QUESTION: does meshuggah never do preorder bonuses like shirts or posters or anything? not to sound like a choosy-beggar, but i want to hold off on preordering until i know there won't be any extras. i've always either bought their albums in-store on day 1 or went through amazon mp3.


----------



## leonardo7

Did any of you guys see the Listening party video I posted on the previous page? Is that a clip off the new album at the end or not?


----------



## Amerikhastan

I believe that song clip is from Dancers to a Discordant System.


----------



## Somnium

Yeah it's Dancers to a Discordant System.


----------



## leonardo7

OK cool, thanks guys. I was gonna say if thats from the new album then they really nailed the exact same tone as their previous album 

Good to know you guys know your shit. Its always the last couple of songs on albums that I sometimes tend to not recognize as well. 

I cannot wait for clips to come in. My friends who were at that listening party told me the new album is fuckin insane!


----------



## Ben.Last

Coryd said:


> Not sure. I have Cubase 6, but i would think using my Axe Fx would get better tones than VST Rack in Cubase. Just my opinion though.



I'd disagree. I'd be willing to wager that they could record the whole thing with VSTs and end up with sound quality as good as or better than were they to use their Axe FXs. Go watch Ola's videos on Youtube to see how pretty much anything can be made to sound exactly the same through production.


----------



## cyril v

IAMLORDVADER said:


> I expect it was used for scratch tracks beacuse steinberg can then say it was used on the album as long as their paying fredrik a healthy sum



Thats what I was thinking... if they were recording demo's of songs every single day that they are in the studio, I'd say rendering the track with vst amp sims is way easier and less time consuming than reamping through an amp or axefx for demoing purposes.

I'm sure if fractal would go ahead and release the Axe FX vst, they likely would've used that instead.


----------



## Duke318

Lern2swim said:


> Go watch Ola's videos on Youtube to see how pretty much anything can be made to sound exactly the same through production.



I don't understand why people keep repeating this all over the forums. His videos sound similar because it's HIM playing in every clip, and he dials the amp in to the sound that HE hears in his head, regardless of amp. Furthermore, once you add drums, bass, and vocals, high-gain amplifiers are simply not going to sound that different when recorded with the same guitar, same bass guitar and tone, player, microphone, cabinet, and conditions. He's even shown what he does (which is what 90% of producers do), which is usually just a high and low pass filter (cutting out excess low-end and high-end from guitars). He doesn't magically Re-EQ everything.

The same thing applies to Meshuggah. Regardless of what they use, it's still going to sound like them.


----------



## Ben.Last

Duke318 said:


> I don't understand why people keep repeating this all over the forums. His videos sound similar because it's HIM playing in every clip, and he dials the amp in to the sound that HE hears in his head, regardless of amp. Furthermore, once you add drums, bass, and vocals, high-gain amplifiers are simply not going to sound that different when recorded with the same guitar, same bass guitar and tone, player, microphone, cabinet, and conditions. He's even shown what he does (which is what 90% of producers do), which is usually just a high and low pass filter (cutting out excess low-end and high-end from guitars). He doesn't magically Re-EQ everything.
> 
> The same thing applies to Meshuggah. Regardless of what they use, it's still going to sound like them.



Okay... so.... you're agreeing with me. Cool.

I didn't say it was a bad thing. I was literally telling him to go watch the videos to see why it's entirely possible that they're recording with VSTs.


----------



## Prydogga

Duke318 said:


> I don't understand why people keep repeating this all over the forums. His videos sound similar because it's HIM playing in every clip, and he dials the amp in to the sound that HE hears in his head, regardless of amp. Furthermore, once you add drums, bass, and vocals, high-gain amplifiers are simply not going to sound that different when recorded with the same guitar, same bass guitar and tone, player, microphone, cabinet, and conditions. He's even shown what he does (which is what 90% of producers do), which is usually just a high and low pass filter (cutting out excess low-end and high-end from guitars). He doesn't magically Re-EQ everything.
> 
> The same thing applies to Meshuggah. Regardless of what they use, it's still going to sound like them.



This! 

Also, I wonder, seeing as quite a few have been to listening parties and heard, if the new album brings anything 'new' to the table. If it's got new elements that no previous Meshuggah album has. I want to know if this is going to be a new step for progressive djent/whatever.


----------



## cfrank

goherpsNderp said:


> i've been eager to hear the DAR in a 'real' studio album, and the cherry on top is that it's going to be coming from my favorite band evar. >: )









Whoa, mind = blown.


----------



## Iamasingularity

cfrank said:


> Whoa, mind = blown.



Goes out in the middle of the night to buy Cubase 6 and the rack.


----------



## travis bickle

my mind is blown as well. fuck. cubase will sell in droves now. haha.


----------



## drmosh

Damn, I blew off the amp rack and only ever tried it once


----------



## simonXsludge

Prydogga said:


> I want to know if this is going to be a new step for progressive djent/whatever.


No offense, but Meshuggah don't have to set new standards for "Djent". They are the unrivaled standard for what this genre is trying to be anyways.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

> cfrank


 was just about to post that, it was me asking him


----------



## Krucifixtion

I can believe they used this VST Amp rack for all guitars and bass considering they have used Pod's and Line6 for all their newer albums, but who knows what IR's they used. Probably the same ones that DAR is trying to put into their gear. In my mind it all comes down to really good IR's and plugins when going DI.


----------



## Ben.Last

Krucifixtion said:


> I can believe they used this VST Amp rack for all guitars and bass considering they have used Pod's and Line6 for all their newer albums, but who knows what IR's they used. Probably the same ones that DAR is trying to put into their gear. In my mind it all comes down to really good IR's and plugins when going DI.



Or just really good EQing, since that's all IRs do when you get right down to it. There's nothing that applying an IR can do that can't be done with intelligently done EQing.


----------



## leandroab

I don't care if they're using rhinoceros' buttholes as amps. If it sounds like catch 33 and obzen or better, I'm happy!


----------



## goherpsNderp

well at least we know that he 'intends' on using the DAR with the new special defects album. that could change though. oh well...


----------



## guitareben

leandroab said:


> I don't care if they're using rhinoceros' buttholes as amps. If it sounds like catch 33 and obzen or better, I'm happy!



Or Nothing (re-release)!


----------



## Monk

Apr. 29 - House of Blues - Houston, TX
Apr. 30 - House of Blues - Dallas, TX
May 01 - Emos - Austin, TX
May 03 - Marquee Theatre - Tempe, AZ
May 04 - House of Blues - Anaheim, CA
May 05 - House of Blues - Hollywood, CA
May 06 - The Fillmore - San Francisco, CA
May 08 - Commodore Ballroom - Vancouver, B.C., Canada
May 09 - Showbox Sodo - Seattle, WA
May 11 - Odgen Theatre - Denver, CO
May 13 - First Avenue - Minneapolis, MN
May 15 - House of Blues - Chicago, IL
May 16 - St. Andrews Hall - Detroit, MI
May 17 - Sound Academy - Toronto, ON, Canada
May 18 - Theatre of the Living Arts - Philadelphia, PA
May 19 - Palladium - Worcester, MA
May 20 - Olympia de Montreal - Montreal, QC, Canada
May 22 - The Fillmore - Silver Springs, MD
May 23 - Terminal 5  New York, NY

Looks like I'm going to Tempe in May.


----------



## geofreesun

https://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/m...ce-2012-north-american-tour/10150536898944302
sorry if it's repost
no need to say more. 
may 19, worcester, I will be there


----------



## The Uncreator

No Florida, once again I miss Meshuggah


----------



## geofreesun

may 19, palladium!!!holy, fuck, yes


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

AARRHG

Their philly date is at the smallest shittiest venue in philly. I cant stand the TLA.

I'll wait till next tour. Maybe they'll book a real venue like The Troc or Electric Factory.


----------



## geofreesun

o man I totally feel u lol
troc is pretty awesome, grab some chinese food before/after the show, can't beat that, so metal!!!



leftyguitarjoe said:


> AARRHG
> 
> Their philly date is at the smallest shittiest venue in philly. I cant stand the TLA.
> 
> I'll wait till next tour. Maybe they'll book a real venue like The Troc or Electric Factory.


----------



## Holy Katana

As usual, they're skipping Nashville.


----------



## DLG

so jelly. best tour package ever maybe


----------



## Sicarius

I'll be down for an SSO meet up at HoB in Houston.

I love that venue.


----------



## Richie666

I've been waiting for this moment for what seems like eons. YES! I'll be at the Worcester date for sure.


----------



## Rick

Austin fucking Texas.


----------



## Sepultorture

So fucking at that Toronto show \m/


----------



## spawnofthesith

Buying tickets the day they go on sale. Can't wait till May 11th. I fucking love all three of those bands. I wonder if the other bands on the bill are a hint to the "completely different sound" that is rumored to be on the next Baroness album...


----------



## ivancic1al

Can't fucking wait, Sound Academy in Toronto!
That's a killer bill, all three bands are excellent, and all very different as well which is interesting. Should be a killer show!

EDIT: Forgive my stupidity, but did it say when the tickets go on sale?


----------



## travis bickle

Gettin my tickets the day they go on sale as well. Really happy to see decapitated since i missed them their last tour. Cannot wait to hear the masters unleash the focken fury!!!!!!!


----------



## GSingleton

nothing for me in Kentucky.....first periphery....now meshuggah


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

They always play a 19+ venue here and I'm not 19 till the 28th of may but they're here on the 8th.

Fml


----------



## asmegin_slayer

DALLAS!!! I'll be fucking there!!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

I got the best boner right now, May 5th (or 4th)


----------



## ivancic1al

At first I could only imagine seeing Meshuggah live in my DREAMS, but now it has finally become a REALITY...


----------



## ittoa666

Closest is the show in Maryland. Time to plan a trip.


----------



## Lagtastic

No shows in the SE portion of the US. I would love to catch the tour, but a 7.5 hour one way trip is a bit much. Oh well. 

Time to reroll west coast.


----------



## ScottyB724

Fuck yea Chicago May 15th! although I wish it was a repeat of the '08 tour when they played with Cynic and The Faceless, that was quite the fucking tour. I don't know who baroness is and I loathe Decapitated haha. /flameshield


----------



## Valennic

Maryland show I shall be THERE.


----------



## VILARIKA

Last date of the tour: I'm on dat shit.


----------



## Riffer

Going to the Philly date. It's a Friday too. Awesome, no need to take a vacation day the day after. Genos steaks after the show for sure as well. If anybody wants to do a SS.org meet up before the show or after I'm down.


----------



## jordanky

I'd like to hit this up. I'm sure that it's blasphemy here on SS.org that I'd be much more excited for Baroness though!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Philly! Hell yea!


----------



## skoatdestroy

i will see you fuckers in detroit


----------



## stevemcqueen

Wow. They are leaving California 4 days after I do... Then I go back to the South East. I am going to miss them play. Why? Oh God, why? What did I do to deserve this? I need help. No, seriously. I need help from someone. This is quite possibly the worst news I have heard in metal in years.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

May 20th. _*Yes*_.


----------



## Goatfork

SEATTLE. That's about as close as a show ever gets to me, so I MUST BE THERE.


----------



## MacTown09

yay Dallas in April!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

1/3 of the dates between two states?

nowhere close to go


----------



## goherpsNderp

Sicarius said:


> I'll be down for an SSO meet up at HoB in Houston.
> 
> I love that venue.



let me know in a PM or something. im down. think me and 3 others are getting balcony tickets. (he wanted to do a table but there's a minimum on drinks blah blah)


----------



## TomAwesome

Rick said:


> Austin fucking Texas.



Fuck yeah, son.


----------



## Danxile

Bringing a mouthguard.


----------



## Danxile

NYC!


----------



## Triple7

Looks like Terminal 5 it is. So stoked for this.


----------



## GSingleton

I have recently started listening to them due to bleed. I realy enjoy catch 33 and chaosphere but...then I really do not enjoy some of their other stuff. I am not sure why, also the tone on those albums is different but fantastic. I have preordered Koloss. Cannot wait.


----------



## lemeker

see ya in Chi town.....getting my tix this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Shannon

TheGhunther said:


> SEATTLE. That's about as close as a show ever gets to me, so I MUST BE THERE.



count me in at the seattle show!


----------



## damigu

PHILLY!!

i'm very likely going. anyone else from philly want to meet up beforehand?
i have no friends and don't want to go alone like a loser.


----------



## Mwoit

This may be a stupid question, but for any folk from the UK, have you pre ordered Koloss? If so, where from? The Nuclear Blast site is charging 10EUR for P&P, and I want the CD / DVD one.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Anyone going to opening night in Houston?


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Sicarius said:


> I'll be down for an SSO meet up at HoB in Houston.
> 
> I love that venue.



Yes... have found someone going in Houston!


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They always play a 19+ venue here and I'm not 19 till the 28th of may but they're here on the 8th.
> 
> Fml



You've made nearly 15,000 posts and you're not 19 yet?!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

LamaSabachthani said:


> You've made nearly 15,000 posts and you're not 19 yet?!



I joined when I was 14 or 13


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going to try to get out to the Denver show. I need to see Meshuggah live.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Here you guys go.  But I'll coming to the Philly show as well. Pumped!


Riffer said:


> Going to the Philly date. It's a Friday too. Awesome, no need to take a vacation day the day after. Genos steaks after the show for sure as well. If anybody wants to do a SS.org meet up before the show or after I'm down.





damigu said:


> PHILLY!!
> 
> i'm very likely going. anyone else from philly want to meet up beforehand?
> i have no friends and don't want to go alone like a loser.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Mwoit said:


> This may be a stupid question, but for any folk from the UK, have you pre ordered Koloss? If so, where from? The Nuclear Blast site is charging 10EUR for P&P, and I want the CD / DVD one.



You can order from Amazon
Koloss: Meshuggah: Amazon.co.uk: Music

Don't know about the DVD though


----------



## ridner

w/ Decapitated?!?! FUCK YES! 

5/13/12 First Avenue - Minneapolis, MN


----------



## Mwoit

Tarantino_Jr said:


> You can order from Amazon
> Koloss: Meshuggah: Amazon.co.uk: Music
> 
> Don't know about the DVD though



I'm not sure that includes the DVD copy, but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Just bought my tickets for Meshuggah, on this site. It was cheaper than livenation due to their $12 service fee 

http://tixx1.artistarena.com/meshuggah/


----------



## DLG

I want to hear a new song so bad


----------



## travis bickle

tickets acquired for nyc show. all is good in the world.


----------



## MYGFH

I just picked up tickets for Houston here:

M E S H U G G A H - T h e . O f f i c i a l . W e b s i t e


----------



## damigu

so how about it, mr. riffer and mr. davidlopezjr?
you guys down for a meetup for the show?


----------



## Eptaceros

DavidLopezJr said:


> Just bought my tickets for Meshuggah, on this site. It was cheaper than livenation due to their $12 service fee
> 
> http://tixx1.artistarena.com/meshuggah/



wow, thank you! instantly bought it as soon as I read through this.


----------



## Doug N

Ordered pre-sale tickets for The Fillmore in San Francisco, should be incredible, allows for early entry in the venue.


----------



## Riffer

damigu said:


> so how about it, mr. riffer and mr. davidlopezjr?
> you guys down for a meetup for the show?


I work during the day and will probably get up there a little before doors open but I'm down for meeting up somewhere during the show or after. Also I can't seem to get tickets from that fan site even after I entered my info. I'll just wait until 12:00 for Live Nation to make them available.


----------



## Monk

Just ordered Enhanced package for AZ show.


----------



## damigu

Riffer said:


> I work during the day and will probably get up there a little before doors open but I'm down for meeting up somewhere during the show or after. Also I can't seem to get tickets from that fan site even after I entered my info. I'll just wait until 12:00 for Live Nation to make them available.



sounds cool. i'd definitely be up for that. as the date gets closer, we should come up with something more definite, obviously.


----------



## Riffer

damigu said:


> sounds cool. i'd definitely be up for that. as the date gets closer, we should come up with something more definite, obviously.


 Yeah for sure. We'll just PM each other. I'm going to the Opeth Mastodon show as well so maybe we can meet there since that show is a month before the Shuggah show.


----------



## nojyeloot

Just bought a ticket to see them at H.O.B. Dallas, TX.


----------



## damigu

Riffer said:


> Yeah for sure. We'll just PM each other. I'm going to the Opeth Mastodon show as well so maybe we can meet there since that show is a month before the Shuggah show.



i'm very likely going to that show, too, so that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## BrainArt

Any Colorado members, or members who are going to be here at that time, want to meet up at the Denver show? I'd be down, especially since I hate going to shows by myself.


----------



## kevdes93

palladium anyone?


----------



## jr1092

Got my tickets to the Philadelphia show. Who's all going?


----------



## damigu

jr1092 said:


> Got my tickets to the Philadelphia show. Who's all going?



i is.
riffer and i might be getting together before/after the show. you want in, too?


----------



## vampiregenocide

They're filming a music video this month, hopefully we see it or hear something soon.


----------



## Iamasingularity

vampiregenocide said:


> They're filming a music video this month, hopefully we see it or hear something soon.



I can`t wait till it rips the flesh off my skull.
I wonder if its gonna be a budget video or a project like bleed.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Has this interview not been posted yet?

An Interview With Meshuggah's Tomas Haake Part One


----------



## codync

spawnofthesith said:


> Has this interview not been posted yet?
> 
> An Interview With Meshuggah's Tomas Haake Part One



There's also a second part floating around on the same site. I'm very interested in hearing this album, especially after the mention of funk and them somehow grooving harder than they ever have. I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## DLG

couldn't believe that an interview would make me more stoked than I already am, but it did.


----------



## JP Universe

Sweet, I love Meshuggahs quicker songs!!! With 2 songs on Koloss being quicker and an album with a more thrashier feel and groove I know i'm gonna love it!


----------



## jr1092

damigu said:


> i is.
> riffer and i might be getting together before/after the show. you want in, too?



Sure is let me know.


----------



## metal_sam14

i-am-a-leak

Could be a new meshuggah song apparently! just listening now and it sure sounds like it


----------



## bigswifty

i-am-a-leak

Listen to it now.


----------



## Pooluke41

If that is a Meshuggah track, I am dissapointed....

Not that it's bad or anything, but it's a bit lack luster for Meshuggah, IMO of course.


----------



## eventhetrees

^ WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST THAT

IT's a new Meshuggah song!

http://got-djent.com/article/meshuggah-new-track-intentionally-leaked


----------



## canuck brian

I really couldn't get into that at all. It just sounds like more of their droning tracks... 

I hope they have something with a faster pace like Combustion or Bleed.


----------



## guy in latvia

its the new leak

the ophidian whispered those who seek shall be rewarded.... a sonic declaration of spIte And resentMent
its resonAnce grinding to dust our souls
the twine of revenge tightLy strung
its subharmonics thE undoing of All
and for those who asK for my name? / dotcom


its very different/unexpected. very proggy and different, i hella dig 


meshuggahs response to all the copycats, still leading the genre as pioneers and progressing


----------



## ibanezlover

Will be picking this up for sure! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## eventhetrees

guy in latvia said:


> its the new leak
> 
> the ophidian whispered those who seek shall be rewarded.... a sonic declaration of spIte And resentMent
> its resonAnce grinding to dust our souls
> the twine of revenge tightLy strung
> its subharmonics thE undoing of All
> and for those who asK for my name? / dotcom
> 
> 
> its very different/unexpected. very proggy and different, i hella dig
> 
> 
> meshuggahs response to all the copycats, still leading the genre as pioneers and progressing



I like how all the capitals spell IAMALEAK


----------



## Goro923

Holy crap it's real! Thanks!!


----------



## guy in latvia

^thats how the leak was found


----------



## ridner

I like it


----------



## Ben.Last

I really like it (not something I can often say about Meshuggah's stuff, despite appreciating what they do). This FINALLY sounds like they're getting a hang of doing the off kilter timing stuff (despite most of their stuff being 4/4) and still have it sound like a functional song. Previously, I've just gotten tired of their stuff by the end of a single song. Assuming the entire album doesn't sound mushed together, I like where this is going.


----------



## eventhetrees

Megamushthread!


----------



## DLG

this riff grooves in a very mysterious way. I like it

btw don't worry, they said they have at least two fast thrashy ones recorded with sixes


----------



## eventhetrees

True say.... 

Second listen, I dig this track a lot. That constant rumbling purr just sounds sooo good. Definitely one of their more drone tracks but awesome none the less.


----------



## Alberto7

guy in latvia said:


> its the new leak
> 
> the ophidian whispered those who seek shall be rewarded.... a sonic declaration of spIte And resentMent
> its resonAnce grinding to dust our souls
> the twine of revenge tightLy strung
> its subharmonics thE undoing of All
> and for those who asK for my name? / dotcom
> 
> 
> its very different/unexpected. very proggy and different, i hella dig
> 
> 
> meshuggahs response to all the copycats, still leading the genre as pioneers and progressing



Wait... I am confused. Where did you get that text? Who posted it? I like how it was hidden in it and all, but I'm very curious as to who wrote that.

EDIT: Love the new track, too. It's teh secks, and drony-ness of it makes me all


----------



## guitareben

Oh yes. OH YES. 

Really awesome and all 

Edit: Listening more... its amazing. It is amazing  So glad to have some more meshuggah  (and damn, some of those riffs near the end groove!!) 

Groove. Lurv it


----------



## Kirk

I'm going to go ahead and be "That guy" here. This track is in no way anything special at all. Hell, for nearly 4 minutes of the track we have to endure the same average "chug chug" riff, that gets old after about 30 seconds. Obviously this is only my opinion, and people will disagree with me, but personally, I don't think this track even comes close to competing with what other national and local bands alike are putting out these days.


----------



## tr0n

I like it. I don't think it's necessary to post the strongest track as a teaser, so I'm still hopeful the album is going to deliver.


----------



## TomAwesome

I'm not impressed. I like Meshuggah, but this is all pick attack and DJUNNNNDJUNNNN.


----------



## JamesM

Fucking slays!


----------



## DLG

Kirk said:


> I'm going to go ahead and be "That guy" here. This track is in no way anything special at all. Hell, for nearly 4 minutes of the track we have to endure the same average "chug chug" riff, that gets old after about 30 seconds. Obviously this is only my opinion, and people will disagree with me, but personally, I don't think this track even comes close to competing with what other national and local bands alike are putting out these days.



lol try following the accents and see what an average chugger this one is.


----------



## iamdunker

I dig it. I am not the hugest fan of the snare sound tho.


----------



## isispelican

at first i thought this was really weird, but cant stop listening now. The groove is HUGE!


----------



## guy in latvia

Alberto7 said:


> Wait... I am confused. Where did you get that text? Who posted it? I like how it was hidden in it and all, but I'm very curious as to who wrote that.



it had been randomly appearing all over the net, bodybuilding forums, etc, its probably a viral marketing stunt by the management


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Great, found the next song for teh mighty broom.


----------



## Alberto7

guy in latvia said:


> it had been randomly appearing all over the net, bodybuilding forums, etc, its probably a viral marketing stunt by the management



I was suspecting that. If that's the case, that's one hell of a stunt. Fucking love it. I like the song more and more every time I listen to it!


----------



## JamesM

I'm so happy.


----------



## guy in latvia

meshuggah's new album = internet / 0

the world is going to end soon, and this is the soundtrack to it!


----------



## DLG

there is no way to groove harder than this right here. 

but then you try to follow the accenting and your brain hurts, but in a good way


----------



## MetalBuddah

Sounds pretty awesome, a little bit lackluster for Meshuggah, but I dig it. I am sure that the new album will be amazing...people wouldn't be raving about it so much if they didn't think it was awesome.


----------



## mountainjam

Honestly I found the song to be completely boring and monotonous, but still liked it for some reason. Makes no sense really


----------



## guy in latvia

i just realised, the cryptic message, the song itself, the album title Koloss, the cover art, everything points towards it. we got it wrong, Meshuggah is what the Mayans were talking about...


----------



## Ben.Last

mountainjam said:


> Honestly I found the song to be completely boring and monotonous, but still liked it for some reason. Makes no sense really



That's how I usually feel about their stuff, I just think they seem to be doing it better than in the past here.


----------



## trianglebutt

I actually really like the chugged riff, it really grooves. I'm not too fond of the leads though... they seem pretty uninspired. That being said, I dig the way it's arranged. I don't like the lead sections, but when the heavy riff comes back in after the first bass/lead section it sounds massive.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Jesus. Looks like they dropped the 9 strings on this one.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Well... Some nice groove this is indeed.
But somehow this did not yet ignite the spark for the "HOLYF**KWTHTHISISAWESOME" mode I had hoped for.
Maybe with time - or maybe some other song, as this seems pretty legit


----------



## DLG

that's that bergstrand snare I love


----------



## Iamasingularity

This is really a different guitar sound. Well at least this track. I liked it but I hope the whole album won`t be just dhun dhun dhun. I swear Meshuggah`s albums keep going into a slower tempo with additional strings. My first thought was "Jesus, Here comes the new wave of 9 strings" lol.


----------



## ScottyB724

I was slightly disappointed but for me not every mesh song I hear I am instantly in love with. It took me a while to digest a lot of Nothing, but I grew to love the fuck out of that album. I am sure this song has it's fitting place within the whole scheme of the album and this does not make me any less stoked for Koloss. Now to go listen to this song on repeat till march..


----------



## DLG

in the interview he said there are two songs that are 6 string thrashy burners complete with shreddy solos

don't worry


----------



## RobZero

i dig it, but it's nothing new


----------



## lemeker

I kinda like it actually, its oddly catchy.


----------



## Goatchrist

Awesome!  Getting excited more and more!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Pretty cool, I'm hoping for some for some uber fast war/bleed style tracks too!


----------



## Icecold

DLG said:


> in the interview he said there are two songs that are 6 string thrashy burners complete with shreddy solos
> 
> don't worry



Wait... you mean they are going to implement a chord progression into a song?


----------



## Alpenglow

Love it. It's Meshuggah.


----------



## simonXsludge

Not impressed. The pace of the song is kind of tiring and it's very repetitive. One riff even sounded almost exactly like a riff on obZen. I'm sure the album has more to offer than this, I'm still excited.


----------



## Necris

This is one of those tracks that the fanboys will love and fawn over yet won't do anything to change (or for that matter better) the opinions of those people like me who don't see what the attraction to Meshuggah is in the first place.


----------



## linqua

TomAwesome said:


> I'm not impressed. I like Meshuggah, but this is all pick attack and DJUNNNNDJUNNNN.



wat.


----------



## DLG

probably not


----------



## Michael T

Hmmmmm, well....

**keeps mouth shut**


----------



## Shannon

It has that Catch 33 quality to it. By that, I mean it has a slower, repetitive, trance like style to it. Like always, I'll make a judgement when I buy the entire album, but so far, it's pretty good for what it is.


----------



## exxecutor

So what do you guys think about the cubase-guitars? It somehow feels more artificial/djenty, I thought I was listening to Masstaden the first time I heard it...


----------



## Espaul

What are you guys talking about?! This is a new sound, and a creative twist on the good'ol safe meshuggah riffing. So far this is exactly what I wanted!  Bit more melody and more riff. Yes, I think this contains more riffing than their latest stuff


----------



## Soulwomb

Love that new track reminds me of a mix of the nasty grooves of Nothing but with the evil atmosphere of Catch 33. Now I don't expect all the other songs to sound like this but I love when Meshuggah makes something evil.


----------



## Sikthness

mountainjam said:


> Honestly I found the song to be completely boring and monotonous, but still liked it for some reason. Makes no sense really


 

Couldnt have said it better myself. I listened once, thought to myself "meh, its alright". Then closed the link page. That was 14 min ago, and I find myself strangely compelled to go back and listen again. Although I was remembering back when Bleed was released prior to Obzen, and thinking how awesome that song was. I was so excited I could probably have impaled a pickup truck with my erection. I did not have that same reaction to this.


----------



## themike

exxecutor said:


> So what do you guys think about the cubase-guitars? It somehow feels more artificial/djenty, I thought I was listening to Masstaden the first time I heard it...




What does it say about his DAR signature that he chose to use Cubase/VSTs for his tone? hahahha

Song is OK - but like any other song of theirs it requires at least 15 listens by me to truly appreciate it and take it all on.


----------



## liamh

I think its awesome.


----------



## DLG

th3m1ke said:


> What does it say about his DAR signature that he chose to use Cubase/VSTs for his tone? hahahha



they were running late as usual and just decided to record everything on the computer because it's the fastest option. 

regardless of how it was recorded. Bergstrand's mixing style is all over these guitars and drums. way fatter sounding than the last couple of albums imo.


----------



## DMONSTER

Absolutely amazing


----------



## Demiurge

Probably needs a few good listens, though I kind of like the trancey-ness of it already. I also like how it's a very clean mix and not dripping with buckets of gloss that many of their followers depend on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

DLG said:


> they were running late as usual and just decided to record everything on the computer because it's the fastest option.
> 
> regardless of how it was recorded. Bergstrand's mixing style is all over these guitars and drums. way fatter sounding than the last couple of albums imo.



Wait, so they used VST's for the tone or programmed the guitars all together?


----------



## Fiction

I like it. Im a fan f the more repetitive trance like djent. This pulls it off nice IMO.


----------



## DLG

used VSTs. they had all these plans to use amps and practice all of the songs as a band before recording, but none of that panned out because they were always out playing shows while the projected release date kept nearing.

So they just hunkered down and recorded it all direct like the last couple of albums because it's way faster and easier for them, except the used the cube vsts instead of axefx or pods this time.


----------



## Lukifer

I agree its different. But evolve or die I guess. Still undeniably recognizable as Meshuggah to me and still like it alot. I am right there with everyone saying it takes time to really dig it and digest it all and this is pretty accessible to me. Slower, groovier, head bangier!! I think I will like it!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I knew this was coming so I asked for a application today. I shall buy this


----------



## Fiction

Is there an interview that states that? I don't doubt it, just would like to read it.

Last I heard regarding the Cubase vst thing was everyone decided the Cubase vsts were only for fleshing out the songs.


----------



## RGA8




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ah ok, I don't really like the mix either way at the moment but I doubt it's the final mix?

Obzen was perfect for what they do IMO!


----------



## Double A

I approve of this Meshuggah message.


----------



## DLG

Fiction said:


> Is there an interview that states that? I don't doubt it, just would like to read it.
> 
> Last I heard regarding the Cubase vst thing was everyone decided the Cubase vsts were only for fleshing out the songs.



the interview with haake in the main meshuggah thread


----------



## Double A

The thing about this song is that it is heavy as fuck.


----------



## BlindingLight7

The new song is why SS.org was down for almost an entire day. 

It was so heavy just uploading it broke the forum.


----------



## Rational Gaze

It always angers me when these guys get lumped into the "djent" nonsense. This has groove, vibe, attitude. It's also actually produced well. Fuck I love that slow chugg riff. So much fucking attitude. The atmospheric tones are really great too.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Mods please move this thread to the Meshuggah Megamush Thread. I`m having a feeling this thread will get longer, and hard to channel into both at the same time.

Thank you.


----------



## DLG

a quote from one of my friends on facebook, which pretty much says it all

"These dudes somehow infuse every riff with such punishing weight and vicious purpose. That groove sits in a pocket as deep as a Martian canyon."


----------



## dNate

I like that the new song grooves slowly. It flows perfectly in my opinion and the little nuances in Jens' vocal patterns gives it a subtle touch of heaviness. First listen, I was wasn't too too blown away but as I listen to it more, I'm liking it more and more!


----------



## dNate

...Although, I cant help but be a hard-on, and notice that there are parallels to Vildhjarta's style and vibe, but obviously, Meshuggah has seniority. Just an observation.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Shannon said:


> It has that Catch 33 quality to it. By that, I mean it has a slower, repetitive, trance like style to it. Like always, I'll make a judgement when I buy the entire album, but so far, it's pretty good for what it is.


This is how I feel about it, being a fan of songs such as Shed, Spasm, This spiteful snake, etc. I find this song very enjoyable. 

But I also highly anticipate the "thrash" songs, as well as the 8 string masterpieces.


----------



## MartinMTL

I was actually blown away by this song. I am so excited for the new album. The guitar fill at around 2:49 is just amazing. 

On a side note can anyone explain to me why their tickets are so damn expensive? $77 for me! I would expect that these bands would be no more than $40. I mean Opeth is around $40 less than the Meshuggah show I wan to go to.


----------



## November5th

Why the word ¨djent¨ comes up when people talk about Meshuggah, I don´t know.But what I do know is ,this is Meshuggah! It´s their sound and they do it better than anyone else.Whether they play a fast song or something slow,it´s that relentless ,hypnotic, punishing groove that has become so influential in today´s metal.


----------



## MartinMTL

I just posted in the other "meshuggah" thread, but I'll repeat myself. I found this to be an amazing song. To me if feels like the classic Meshuggah with a huge sound and a perfect groove. Like previously mentioned the repetitiveness actually adds to it.


----------



## the fuhrer

Necris said:


> This is one of those tracks that the fanboys will love and fawn over yet won't do anything to change (or for that matter better) the opinions of those people like me who don't see what the attraction to Meshuggah is in the first place.



Quite the opposite here. I don't really care much for Meshuggah. They have a few tracks I like but overall they kind of bore me. I really like this song however and I think it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Double A

dNate said:


> ...Although, I cant help but be a hard-on, and notice that there are parallels to Vildhjarta's style and vibe...


I think you have it backward.


----------



## MartinMTL

I was gonna say... Meshuggah have been around quite a bit longer than Vildhjarta.


----------



## JamesM

Double A said:


> I think you have it backward.


----------



## trianglebutt

The more I listen to this, the more I'm focusing on Jens's vocals. They're mixed perfectly, and sound just brutal.


----------



## flyboy463

Dig the repetitive crushing riffs, the slow solos that just "complete" the trance, even if they are pretty bland. Usually Meshuggah songs take me 5 listens to appreciate, but I liked this one off the bat. Glad I preordered the album already.


----------



## Iamasingularity

exxecutor said:


> It somehow feels more artificial/djenty, I thought I was listening to *Masstaden* the first time I heard it...



What??? Man I`m totally lost.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Shannon said:


> It has that Catch 33 quality to it. By that, I mean it has a slower, repetitive, trance like style to it. Like always, I'll make a judgement when I buy the entire album, but so far, it's pretty good for what it is.



yeah, this does strongly remind me of catch 33. I really like it.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

I shat myself when everything came in at first. The king of grooves are back and if you think this song is "boring" then i feel sorry for you. There are few bands that can repeat the same riff over and over again but some how still make it effective, mainly Meshuggah and Deftones in my opinion. They may repeat the same riff over and over but it's just so captivating it makes you bob your head and you don't even notice how many times it's been repeated hahaha. This song is so heavy and groovy, and the atmospheric section in the middle just got me even more stoked. So excited for this CD!!


----------



## Rational Gaze

This is NOT djent. It shouldn't be compared to djent. Djent wishes it sounded like this. End of story.


----------



## JohnnyD19

From a production stand point it's really good. I think the song is arranged very well, but I sat and listened to it for close to an hour, and I couldn't get into it. Hopefully the rest of the record will be as good as it's expected to be.


----------



## Prov1dence

WOW, this is awesome. Say what you want about the simplicity/repetitiveness of that riff, it is DEVASTATING.


----------



## codync

Lern2swim said:


> That's how I usually feel about their stuff, I just think they seem to be doing it better than in the past here.



I don't mean to be a dick, but that just further shows that you don't really get Meshuggah. Fans of the band know the "they're boring and repetitive" reaction to their music just means that you haven't listened to them enough to realize what they're doing. They really aren't that repetitive, save for certain songs where it's done for effect. This doesn't sound like "typical" Meshuggah, which is why you're into it.


----------



## codync

the fuhrer said:


> Quite the opposite here. I don't really care much for Meshuggah. They have a few tracks I like but overall they kind of bore me. I really like this song however and I think it is a step in the right direction.



Agreed. I LOVE Meshuggah, but the different vibe of this track isn't sitting well with a lot of the fanboys I've seen, whereas the people who are normally bored by their music are into it.



shitsøn;2861885One riff even sounded almost exactly like a riff on obZen.[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah, I heard this as well. Tomas mentioned in a recent interview that there's a song on the album that was leftover from ObZen, and I'm thinking this is it.


----------



## lobee

ahumbleguitarist said:


> The more I listen to this, the more I'm focusing on Jens's vocals. They're mixed perfectly, and sound just brutal.



I agree with your first sentence, unfortunately I don't think this is his best performance, at all. Compared to his usual projected vocals, here it sounds like they're stuck in his throat. Maybe it'll grow on me...I hope.


----------



## IronGoliath

I absolutely adore the track. The vocals were a little weak at first for me - but after listening to it maybe 14 times now it's actually pretty perfectly sitting with me whilst the tom grooves kick me in the tummy. Me like.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

people are dumb


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

no seriously i kept getting a "server having problems handling request" error. so here's what i was trying to post in existing posts about the track...


I'm a bit disappointed in not just this section but in Meshuggah fans worldwide. Between the comments on facebook and "djent" forums the globe over I have yet to read a realistic review of the track.

I've grown up with this band. I remember being 14 getting a hardon playing along on my bass with "Closed Eye Visuals" on an Ozzfest sample cd before they released Nothing. And have sense cherished every release even (I). Casual listeners/fans of meshuggah need to remember they share a likelihood to Tool and even Opeth in the sense that they use a long forgotten art of "sonic imagery." unlike most of these modern bands (who i'm trying not to vomit as some people are saying meshuggah sound LIKE them ?????) who are yes, technically proficient but provide little more than "hey mommy, look what i can do!" riffing.

With that said. I don't care too much for the new release. Why? because it's a story taken out of context. It's said to be track 7 of the new album. When you pick up a novel, do you start at chapter 7? It was a planned leak, as in NOT a radio release, as in NOT to be placed under the same scrutiny as Bleed or any other meshuggah track said to be a "single".

I'd be willing to bet 50 dollars that this track is the equivalent of "The Paradoxcal Spiral" on Catch33.

So in conclusion. I'm sure there are true audiophiles and meshuggah scholars (or nuthuggers whichever term you prefer) that have realized what i've pointed out. If you want to pull any sort of REAL analysis of the track. Analyze what they've been saying in tons of interviews. How they're trying to get away from sounding so mechanical with their precision and letting a more natural tone come out of the tracks. With THOSE comments in mind i felt like i was listening to the meshuggah equivalent of a local basement band having a slow paced jam session. and if that same sort vibe is present throughout the rest of the album you all really will be in for something groundbreaking

*mod edit: get your thoughts together, then post.... or edit your existing post*


----------



## Handbanana

id hit it


----------



## sahaal

Awesome song, now the real question, which the hell song is this? I'm thinking I Am Colossus, seems right


----------



## sammyg35x

here it is on youtube if that's easier to share with your friends


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

codync said:


> I don't mean to be a dick, but that just further shows that you don't really get Meshuggah. Fans of the band know the "they're boring and repetitive" reaction to their music just means that you haven't listened to them enough to realize what they're doing. They really aren't that repetitive, save for certain songs where it's done for effect. This doesn't sound like "typical" Meshuggah, which is why you're into it.



this


----------



## Ben.Last

codync said:


> I don't mean to be a dick, but that just further shows that you don't really get Meshuggah. Fans of the band know the "they're boring and repetitive" reaction to their music just means that you haven't listened to them enough to realize what they're doing. They really aren't that repetitive, save for certain songs where it's done for effect. This doesn't sound like "typical" Meshuggah, which is why you're into it.



Know how to spot the biggest dick in the room? He's the guy saying "I don't mean to be a dick, but..." You realize you're pulling the classic "Emporer's New Clothes" bullshit, right? "It's soooo genius that you just don't get it." Look back to the post I was agreeing with. He said he enjoyed it, in spite of the repetitive (they are repetitive, if you can't hear that, you're delusional. It's complex repetition, but it's repetition nonetheless. And it's aurally noticeable) nature. That's what I was agreeing with. I understand what they do. I hear the different rhythms over the 4/4 beat. I understand how difficult what they do is to pull off. That doesn't mean that I have such an unrealistic view of what they do that I walk around with their collective cock down my throat. Sometimes, with full contemplation of what it is that they're doing, I feel that their song writing suffers in order to serve their attempts. This song sounds like they've finally moved past that a bit. It's that simple. Do you GET that?


----------



## Murdstone

Dare I ask what tuning this is in? Those bass notes sound loowwww.


----------



## gunch

These sort of songs should just be appreciated for what they are: relentless, crushing, plodding behemoths. Reminds me of Closed Eye Visuals.


----------



## Rational Gaze

I can't even possibly imagine what this sounds like in context of the full record.


----------



## Tang

exxecutor said:


> So what do you guys think about the cubase-guitars? It somehow feels more artificial/djenty, I thought I was listening to Masstaden the first time I heard it...



Not only the tone, but the first riff reminded me so much of Vildjharta. The way they riff over the melodic intro.


----------



## jsl2h90

I loved it. On first impression I want to bash on that lead cause it was pretty boring but I'm sure this track will be much better in context. If Meshuggah leaked a song that sounded like "Mind's Mirrors" people would be pissed off but as a part of Catch 33 it works. Just my opinion here but if I was going to release a new album and I was confident of the material/not losing the fanbase I'd totally leak the weakest song. Not saying that's what they did here but I guarantee there's going to be way better songs than this.

That mix is fucking HEAVY! The snare needs a bit more pop I think but I can't complain.


----------



## codync

Lern2swim said:


> Know how to spot the biggest dick in the room? He's the guy saying "I don't mean to be a dick, but..." You realize you're pulling the classic "Emporer's New Clothes" bullshit, right? "It's soooo genius that you just don't get it." Look back to the post I was agreeing with. He said he enjoyed it, in spite of the repetitive (they are repetitive, if you can't hear that, you're delusional. It's complex repetition, but it's repetition nonetheless. And it's aurally noticeable) nature. That's what I was agreeing with. I understand what they do. I hear the different rhythms over the 4/4 beat. I understand how difficult what they do is to pull off. That doesn't mean that I have such an unrealistic view of what they do that I walk around with their collective cock down my throat. Sometimes, with full contemplation of what it is that they're doing, I feel that their song writing suffers in order to serve their attempts. This song sounds like they've finally moved past that a bit. It's that simple. Do you GET that?


Haha, chill out man. I wasn't implying that you're less of a person for not being that into Meshuggah. I'm not talking about all their magical polyrhythms and rhythmic endurance or any godlike idea of them. I'm just saying that I think this song sounds different than most Meshuggah, and that's why you like it.


----------



## Ben.Last

codync said:


> Haha, chill out man. I wasn't implying that you're less of a person for not being that into Meshuggah. I'm not talking about all their magical polyrhythms and rhythmic endurance or any godlike idea of them. I'm just saying that I think this song sounds different than most Meshuggah, and that's why you like it.



Yeah, and you did it in, quite possibly, the most insulting and inaccurate way possible. Trust me, I'm "chill," I'm not angry or anything, that doesn't prevent me from pointing out that your post was douchetastic. 

But, enough of that tangent. I'm going to let these guys get back to their discussion.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

It's okay, but I mean it's nothing super special or new. Just kind of another 'chuggy chug chug' song that really doesn't go anywhere or do anything.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Kirk said:


> I'm going to go ahead and be "That guy" here. This track is in no way anything special at all. Hell, for nearly 4 minutes of the track we have to endure the same average "chug chug" riff, that gets old after about 30 seconds. Obviously this is only my opinion, and people will disagree with me, but personally, I don't think this track even comes close to competing with what other national and local bands alike are putting out these days.



Any other band records THIS exact song: Drawn out lame chugging with no real song writing prowess

Meshuggah records it: LEGENDARY GROOVE METAL REVOLUTION


----------



## Cynic

exxecutor said:


> I thought I was listening to Masstaden the first time I heard it...



^


----------



## Ben.Last

Rational Gaze said:


> This is NOT djent. It shouldn't be compared to djent. Djent wishes it sounded like this. End of story.



Get over it.


----------



## mortbopet

Epic groove but im not too fond of the kick drum sound... 
still - amasing how they can twist and turn the same riff for 4 minutes!


----------



## Asrial

This is fucking genious.

IMO, proper heaviness can't be acquired without sacrificing some speed, so yeah, I'm glad this isn't a fast track. I got goosebumps when I pressed that "play" button.


----------



## bigswifty

TomAwesome said:


> I'm not impressed. I like Meshuggah, but this is all pick attack and DJUNNNNDJUNNNN.





Kirk said:


> I'm going to go ahead and be "That guy" here. This track is in no way anything special at all. Hell, for nearly 4 minutes of the track we have to endure the same average "chug chug" riff, that gets old after about 30 seconds. Obviously this is only my opinion, and people will disagree with me, but personally, I don't think this track even comes close to competing with what other national and local bands alike are putting out these days.





PyramidSmasher said:


> Any other band records THIS exact song: Drawn out lame chugging with no real song writing prowess
> 
> Meshuggah records it: LEGENDARY GROOVE METAL REVOLUTION





Slunk Dragon said:


> It's okay, but I mean it's nothing super special or new. Just kind of another 'chuggy chug chug' song that really doesn't go anywhere or do anything.



Well what did you expect?


----------



## Xarn

Not the kind of track people expected as a first leak I guess, track sounds pretty filler to me. Obviously, it's going to work better in the context of the album.


----------



## guy in latvia

I can't believe what I'm hearing...same riff, lame chugging, repetitive... Are we even listening to the same song? 

The riff itself is varied like crazy, there's nearly no repetition in the entire song. I hear distinct oriental music influences, the scales they use are mind boggling, the drumming is reminiscent of tribal music. And most of all the production is like the biggest landmark achieved, its a gamechanger for Meshuggah! Do you even notice how warm and non sterile it sounds, in comparison with the older stuff. As opposed to most of Meshuggah's previous work, this has a very loose and non-machine like perfection in terms of feel. This is groundbreaking stuff!

The ones critiquing the song are completely and utterly unable to concentrate and even pay attention to the song, because they're used to in your face chug chug or djun djun they are not ever aware of whats actually happening in the background.


----------



## DLG

sahaal said:


> Awesome song, now the real question, which the hell song is this? I'm thinking I Am Colossus, seems right



everyone is saying it's Break These Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion


----------



## groovemasta

Is it just me or does Jens voice sound different ?


----------



## guitareben

Bah, you guys. 

It's awesome  (And slightly catch 33, in it's dronyness  And catch 33 is sick)

(I also, upon thurther listens, love how the main riff slowly evolves throughout the song  )


----------



## Rational Gaze

guy in latvia said:


> The ones critiquing the song are completely and utterly unable to concentrate and even pay attention to the song, because they're used to in your face chug chug or djun djun they are not ever aware of whats actually happening in the background.



This. I think people have become so pre-occupied with the incessant need for overtly redundant randomness, that when it becomes focused on this level, it ends up being "repetitive". The song seethes and pulsates, and it sustains a mood. I imagine a terminator slowly wading its way out of rubble with a busted leg, trudging through concrete and rebar, moving shit out of the way very deliberately, to get to its goal. There is an ominous presence to everything. I don't know. But I guess I'm biased. I think Meshuggah have always done this the best. Ever since Nothing, I've preferred their slower, more vibe driven stuff. But to say that this is the same thing being played over and over is a tad misdirected. Also, does anyone pay attention to Jen's rhythmic vocal work? It sounds unbelievably difficult in places. 

Again, reserve proper judgment in context. I think people may be genuinely surprised. I wonder if "Shed" would get the same reception if it was posted as an individual track.....


----------



## guy in latvia

groovemasta said:


> Is it just me or does Jens voice sound different ?



the whole production sounds warmer, usually his voice was tweak to sound quite cold. plus hes lower in the mix, compared to previous albums.


----------



## The Beard

GODDAMN 

This would sound HUGE live


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Maybe you found it boring, but you still listened to the whole song, am I right?
If it IS boring, why did you do it?


----------



## Asrial

Okay, this is FAR from traditional chug.
The chugs are a mixture of heavy palm-mute and released mutes as far as I can tell.
The heaviest palm-mute you can do, then loosen, strike the strings and then completely release.
That combined with the 'shuggah composition... Organic doomsday clockwork pretty much fits what this song stands for.


----------



## guy in latvia

Rational Gaze said:


> This. I think people have become so pre-occupied with the incessant need for overtly redundant randomness, that when it becomes focused on this level, it ends up being "repetitive". The song seethes and pulsates, and it sustains a mood. I imagine a terminator slowly wading its way out of rubble with a busted leg, trudging through concrete and rebar, moving shit out of the way very deliberately, to get to its goal. There is an ominous presence to everything. I don't know. But I guess I'm biased. I think Meshuggah have always done this the best. Ever since Nothing, I've preferred their slower, more vibe driven stuff. But to say that this is the same thing being played over and over is a tad misdirected. Also, does anyone pay attention to Jen's rhythmic vocal work? It sounds unbelievably difficult in places.
> 
> Again, reserve proper judgment in context. I think people may be genuinely surprised. I wonder if "Shed" would get the same reception if it was posted as an individual track.....




I love how you mentioned the song pulsates, thats the best description, I just couldnt find the right word! It breaths, its alive, its organic, the production is warm, one of the really big differences to Meshuggah's previous work!

Also, of course Shed would get an awesome reception, its a masterpiece! But I will say that this song has an even bigger impact, because of how the production and change in their sound affects the music as a whole.

Also, the Terminator analogy suits the song incredibly well, also note the song title "Break These Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion."


----------



## drmosh

I like it, the snare sound is perfectly fitting and the rest is just quintessential meshuggah.
Some of the comments in this thread are absolute retardation


----------



## BrainArt

groovemasta said:


> Is it just me or does Jens voice sound different ?



It's not just you, it does sound different.


Also, I'm liking the new track. Stoked for Koloss.


----------



## groovemasta

I see haha, I personally prefer the colder sterile mix but I'm pretty pumped for this album nonetheless!!
The drumming is awesome.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Mechuggah


----------



## linchpin

groovemasta said:


> Is it just me or does Jens voice sound different ?



Yes, He sounds... a lot clearer i think.


I'm pretty impressed by this and it also shows the age of people showing off their technicalities and guitar wankery is coming to an end, i was seriously expecting a solo but fortunately they chose to go with their eerie motif leads.
I can see why this is called Koloss too... sounds bloody huuuge!


----------



## damigu

i like it. it drives forward very hard and unstoppably--like a particularly heavy freight train.


----------



## MF_Kitten

ah, yesssss!

fucking awesome!

What i love here is that it's got that "Meshuggah with a mean streak" attitude in the guitars. It's got a demonic swagger to it!

And the song does indeed pulsate and breathe. I am imagining the earth pulsating and breathing, it's surface scorched and dead, the skies blood red and dark, while lava sprays out of each crack in the ground...

Also, i love the drums, they sound like real drums this time! i am assuming they are too. The snare sounds like a real snare and everything!

Guitars sound like they are pushing air this time, and the bass is actually doing a couple of things of it's own, like when the rhythm guitars go away and the lead line is hanging in the air. The guitars kinda have that Chaosphere resonant sound to them, but with the clarity and presence of their more resent stuff. Chaosphere tone + ObZen tone = this tone, i guess.

It sounds more like people creating sounds together now. The real drums and mic'd cabs really changes things! 

The vocals sound much clearer and better produced this time around, too. You really hear the inside of Jens's throat, it seems. His voice really gets out there now, and i guess you can say it gets the recognition it deserves.

Everything is roomy and realistic, and i fucking love it.


----------



## Ben.Last

MF_Kitten said:


> It sounds more like people creating sounds together now. The real drums and mic'd cabs really changes things!



That's pretty funny, considering they did all the guitars and bass through cubase.


----------



## guy in latvia

im not sure the drums are real either, I'm still inclined to say it sounds like S.D.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*waits for everyone to start using cubase amp sims


----------



## DLG

Stealthdjentstic said:


> *waits for everyone to start using cubase amp sims



waits for people to then read an interview with bergstrand saying he reamped with a mesa and then jump off a bridge.


----------



## guy in latvia

^link or lies


----------



## sol niger 333

groovemasta said:


> Is it just me or does Jens voice sound different ?




You are hearing the difference between a single track vocal, done by the sounds of it in one pass most of the time with breaths and imperfections left in, and quadtracked vocals treated with distortion and generous eq reverb compression etc. His voice is also more ragged these days and less smoothly distorted and he is sitting on top of the mix as opposed to in it. Change is good, even if it's sometimes for the worst ( I think that makes sense ). 

Anyway I LOVE the tribal feel to the groove and the natural dynamic pulse of non replaced drums. Makes me want to dance around a campfire like a snake. The feel in that main groove is fantastic. To all of you who don't hear the subtleties, don't complain, just accept that you miss out on things sometimes.


----------



## guy in latvia

come to think of it, this song kind of reminds me of Aztec two-step


----------



## BadBovineNickel

Kirk said:


> ...personally, I don't think this track even comes close to competing with what other national and local bands alike are putting out these days.



Um...when did making art become about "competing?"


----------



## Ralyks

Anyone else waiting for the "I am a leak" memes?
Interesting track upon first listen. New album should be dope.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I quite like this new track. I agree with all the people saying it has a massive groove, I can't help but head-bang along a bit. And it definitely sounds much warmer, less sterile than some of their other stuff. That's the one complaint I've really ever had about any of their music, and this track definitely is far warmer than their older stuff. And I quite like Jens' vocals here, it sounds much more natural than some of the stuff. It reminds me of the original release of Nothing. I can't wait until this album drops.


----------



## leandroab

From Facebook:

I'm all about this. The slow tempo. The droning of the ever repeating chugga riff, with the very important mind-boggling accents, the eerie leads in the background... But still it wasn't the "HOLYFUCKINGSHITBBQWTFSEXCUMFUCKASSMOtHErFUCKER" that some of obzen track. I won't judge shit until I listen to the whole album repeatedly.

This is going to be sick!


----------



## DLG

Ralyks said:


> Anyone else waiting for the "I am a leak" memes?
> Interesting track upon first listen. New album should be dope.



I AM A LEEK


----------



## JamesM

You people make me laugh. You're all debating over nothing. 

I didn't like it.
Yes you did.
No I DIDN'T.
But you really did though. 
Nope. 
Uh huh.
No way.
YES!


----------



## Prov1dence

Man, this thread is a perfect example of why I can only take so much ss.org anymore (edit: I've used this site a lot more than this account's join date/post count indicates).... I get that it's a message board for all kinds of opinions, but I'll never understand where all this entitlement comes from. It's as though some of you actually feel that Meshuggah should have tailored every aspect of their new album to _your personal preferences_  

_They're_ Meshuggah. You are not. They'll keep doing what they do best, regardless of you. If you don't like Meshuggah, cool, then no one expects you to like this, and your opinion is pretty irrelevant to this discussion. If you DO like them, but think "this is just what they always do" then where's the issue? Meshuggah doesn't set out to make their riffs sound technical like the shredder pissing contests of these 'djent' bands. They actually try to develop their songs and take them in weird directions, instead of just some riff change with a fill every few bars. So dig it or don't, but please don't act like Meshuggah should have made a song that _you_ liked more.


----------



## kerska

You know...at first listen I wasn't that impressed and wanted to believe the song was a fake or them releasing something to fuck with people and cause more hype and commotion.

I'm pretty confident the album as a whole will be good, and this song will have it's perfect little spot on there. I'll be honest and say I was expecting a bit more, but I can't form an opinion on anything until I'm actually holding the full album in my hand and can listen to it from start to finish. For me it really does come down to hearing it as a whole and taking it all in as one.


----------



## guitareben

Prov1dence said:


> Man, this thread is a perfect example of why I can only take so much ss.org anymore.... I get that it's a message board for all kinds of opinions, but I'll never understand where all this entitlement comes from. It's as though some of you actually feel that Meshuggah should have tailored every aspect of their new album to _your personal preferences_
> 
> _They're_ Meshuggah. You are not. They'll keep doing what they do best, regardless of you. If you don't like Meshuggah, cool, then no one expects you to like this, and your opinion is pretty irrelevant to this discussion. If you DO like them, but think "this is just what they always do" then where's the issue? Meshuggah doesn't set out to make their riffs sound technical like the shredder pissing contests of these 'djent' bands. They actually try to develop their songs and take them in weird directions, instead of just some riff change with a fill every few bars. So dig it or don't, but please don't act like Meshuggah should have made a song that _you_ liked more.



I don't really understand where you're coming from. People were just voicing their opinions on the new song  I think I missed the bit where people demanded certain music from meshuggah. You just sound like you are, for some reason, getting annoyed by the fact that some people don't like something that you do.

Relax  . Other peoples opinions on Meshuggah don't affect you! 

Though your point is a good point, just i don't think it is relevant here.

Peace


----------



## DLG

after releasing Bleed as the first single last time everyone's going to be expecting another musical triathlon every time a new meshuggah album is ready to come out.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Lern2swim said:


> That's pretty funny, considering they did all the guitars and bass through cubase.



they always did, hahah!

what i mean, is that it sounds real, and it sounds like it's in a space. it's less mechanical sounding, and less digital.

It sounds performed, not programmed. And it sounds like it's in a real room.


----------



## JouniK86

Let me start this post off by saying that Nothing was initially greatly disappointing after two albums that were built on more accessible 90s mall metal attitude-wise. After Chaosphere, they turned their backs on the thrash/hardcore approach and tried something different. 

I think I misunderstood Nothing because of the fact that it added a new, slightly ungrounded element to their sound. The element being this ominous, haunting atmosphere constructed by the use of more or less static lead guitar work that discards all the conventionalities plaguing the modernized metal music. Retrospectively speaking, the precursors for this addition ARE audible on Chaosphere, but slowing down the song tempos allowed the atmosphere to take more focus in the overall effect of the band's sound. As someone here already said, sometimes achieving a certain type of heaviness must be done by slowing down the speed. 

Since Nothing, Meshuggah have done this progressively and increasingly on (almost) each recording they've made ever since. And they are only getting better at it release after release. Ever since fully coming to understand the concept launched on Nothing (this happened after the release of I), I have been placing a lot of focus on the development in their songwriting skills. 

What Meshuggah has always excelled in is maintaining it's own unique sound (even amid all this djent-boom no other band comes even close), on which they persistently strive to build their evolving methods. While this new track doesn't initially appear to bring anything new to the table, a lot of Meshuggah's evolution lies in the subliminal messages their music emits. Someone here already said that they found this new track to be completely monotonous and even boring, but he still found themselves listening to it. And someone other shared this experience. Isn't that how the subliminal messaging works in the first place? To grab you by the balls/guts and leaving you puzzled with the thought of "how did they do this in the first place"? I'm referring to the effect explained by Brad Pitt's character on the movie theater scene in "Fight Club", you know.

Anyway, a more or less redundant subjective example of this: the natural-sounding production (I'm completely disregarding the recording methods since tech talk isn't really the point) wasn't really the first thing I thought when the whole band opened up to the first riff. Albeit it really reminded me of Vildhjarta prior to Masstaden, I instantly recognized it as Meshuggah: The relentless but hypnotic groove, rhythm guitar phrasing and Haake's use of accents is a very recognizable combination. These are, of course, elements that we as frequent Meshuggah-listeners already know of and have grown accustomed with. Somehow the natural, warm and (dare I say) livelier sound makes the Meshuggah's concept a lot more destructive and face-melting than ever before. It is something I really didn't expect from this band. I don't know yet how this production will work on the faster and thrashier tracks people talk about, but I consider this track one of the best examples of Meshuggah's capabilities in terms of creating a totally unique feeling in a listener.

On a related note, the repetition on this teaser track is more of the stripped-down type with a lot less challenging rhythmic structure than what Meshuggah usually does. After being young, chaotic and tonally unruly to the greatest extent, Meshuggah have grown up as songwriters and are constantly relying more on the atmosphere and less on the aggression. You can still hear the devastating brutality, but they simply do it differently. Of course they still perform these speedy attacks occasionally, but they're done a lot more consistently and in a more controlled and structured manner. I guess what I was trying to say is that Meshuggah have experimented, experienced and eventually nailed evolution with a fucking capital E. "Koloss" is going to redefine the meaning of epic.


----------



## damigu

The Armada said:


> You people make me laugh. You're all debating over nothing.
> 
> I didn't like it.
> Yes you did.
> No I DIDN'T.
> But you really did though.
> Nope.
> Uh huh.
> No way.
> YES!



no, that's *NOT* what we're debating over!

oh, wait. it is. 

but i liked the track.


----------



## MF_Kitten

kerska said:


> You know...at first listen I wasn't that impressed and wanted to believe the song was a fake or them releasing something to fuck with people and cause more hype and commotion.
> 
> I'm pretty confident the album as a whole will be good, and this song will have it's perfect little spot on there. I'll be honest and say I was expecting a bit more, but I can't form an opinion on anything until I'm actually holding the full album in my hand and can listen to it from start to finish. For me it really does come down to hearing it as a whole and taking it all in as one.



relax. you're suffering from First Listen Syndrome. With new Meshuggah songs, it's always important to give it a few listens to declimatize from the usual ADHD-inspired overstimulation we are used to. Meshuggah's music needs to develop itself to be enjoyed. You can't always just put it on and dig it on the first listen.

So give it a chance to prove itself to your biased brain. I did, and i fucking love this song.


----------



## BlindingLight7

*I was really disappointed that their wasn't any Ambient Dubstep Djentcore Breakdowns in it.*


----------



## travis bickle

to be honest, i think this song proves that they've progressed beyond this whole djent movement, and are open to expand upon their style, which they've done with every subsequent release. a few people i know that don't like meshuggah really dug the spacey vibe on the leaked track. i think the song rules, and the guitar sound is fucken IMMENSE and organic sounding at the same time. really dig the scratchy guitar part in the intro. 

i love a lot of what these "djent" bands are doing, but meshuggah is just on a whole other level of brutality and complexity that none of these bands are able to duplicate.


----------



## goherpsNderp

YES @ everything *JouniK86* said.

i think it's also important to keep in mind that Bleed was allowed to be aired on the radio at first, which was recorded and then leaked. it was what they wanted to get out to the public first, and it kind of became the "hit" of the album. this new song could be a random track from the album and not what the band thinks best represents the overall feel of the album itself.

there might be a different track that they intended on floating out to us first but may not now because of this leak.


----------



## Rational Gaze

Maybe people will come around to this more organic sound so much, that everyone will stop squashing the living shit out of their drums, and actually allow them to breathe. Love that snare. I think the drum sound is what's driving this song. It just sounds fat; living.


----------



## Blasphemer

Soooo, in terms of 8-bit metal, this one is the best. Ever.



They made it sound better than regular old GSXXC converters, and the album art is more than just picture > photoshop > pixelate filter.


----------



## TimothyLeary

For me the intro its just mind blowing. I freaking love it. Then are some parts that remind obzen and other parts sound like they are exploring new areas. I think its a good song and im excited to hear the rest of the album.

Now... i need to listen that intro again.


----------



## Randy

Vildhjarta's riffs are faster and their mix is louder!

RIP Meshuggah


----------



## MF_Kitten

I love how patient Meshuggah's music is. It takes a loooong time to "get there", allowing for a real buildup to happen, and you get a much better feel for the idea before it develops itself.

Anyone else know what i mean?


----------



## damigu

BlindingLight7 said:


> *I was really disappointed that their wasn't any Ambient Dubstep Djentcore Breakdowns in it.*



djubstep?


----------



## guitarneeraj

To be honest, when I heard the intro chik-chik-chik-chik riff, I was expecting to be rickrolled at some point... Then the main riff comes in and it's like friggin Mjölnir came down on my face. 
Then I see people, even some musicians I respect, slamming the track and brushing it off. I completely agree that it's not complex at all, but complexity has in a way become the bane of metal these days.. These so-called "djentlemen" want 100 fucking polyrhythms in each bar of the song.. What about GROOVE? 
This is like meshuggah saying "Ohai, we're Meshuggah and we can make a song sound heavy as fvck with just 3 simple riffs... ohya and we also composed Bleed." 
With Meshuggah, this one song can in no way be a representative of the entire album, all their albums are so diverse in terms of stylistic variations. Although, the production will be the same I assume, and I quite like it. It's very organic, doesn't sound like these so-called "djent" producers with that goddamn overcompressed snare popping out in your face. These guys have their shit together, and you should respect the fact that musicians do what they do because they want to do it and not because they're looking for your approval.


----------



## Randy

^
Something entertaining about reading "Rational Gaze likes this post"


----------



## Espaul

Randy said:


> Vildhjarta's riffs are faster and their mix is louder!
> 
> RIP Meshuggah



What does this mean?


----------



## Randy

Satire.

The people who listened to this expecting "Woo, let's see how Meshuggah one ups the current djent-dujour" being disappointed.

This sounds like it could've come off any disc Meshuggah's done post-DEI. Is this song _Rational Gaze_? No. Is this song _Organic Shadows_? In a lot of ways, yeah. 

If somebody just doesn't like this song, fine. But the attitude like they've "lost it" or like the bands that cropped up after them have somehow "surpassed" or rendered them void is nonsense. Different bands, different sounds. The only reason this is getting so much attention is because 'djent' is where the mainstream metal trendsters have migrated to, there's a lot of talk about where thing originated and then this and "no space lyrics, two hand tapping and the riff repeats more than once" and everyone's dick goes limp.

This guy said it:



codync said:


> I don't mean to be a dick, but that just further shows that you don't really get Meshuggah. Fans of the band know the "they're boring and repetitive" reaction to their music just means that you haven't listened to them enough to realize what they're doing.


----------



## Espaul

I agree with you, Randy!


----------



## goherpsNderp

MF_Kitten said:


> I love how patient Meshuggah's music is. It takes a loooong time to "get there", allowing for a real buildup to happen, and you get a much better feel for the idea before it develops itself.
> 
> Anyone else know what i mean?



indeed. it's the exact opposite of soilwork's approach, who seem to want to hurry and do riff-chorus-riff-chorus-singything-solo-chorus-end as quickly as they can. the same formula for almost the entirety of their albums. you could say there's a repeating method to meshuggah's madness but as others have pointed out they seem to try to convey something to the listener and place a particular mood or attitude into our heads along the way. not to mention groove as hard as fuck and do it very neatly and in as minimalistic manner as possible.

that's why i love meshuggah. because they don't throw on all these bells and whistles and sparkley dazzlers and swinging guitars around and shit that most other bands do for the sake of doing it. i love how they don't try to put on a show for us when they play live, they just go up there and play their shit and get into it as naturally as they feel while playing it. and i the crowd feels like they're apart of that regardless. their way of doing things is just too cool.


----------



## DLG

randy pretty much nailed it.


----------



## damigu

Randy said:


> If somebody just doesn't like this song, fine. But the attitude like they've "lost it" or like the bands that cropped up after them have somehow "surpassed" or rendered them void is nonsense.



nah, they didn't lose it--they just sold out.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I know this sounds funny, but I like the "new" sound they have here, it sounds less "processed" and less "run through" like how Obzen and Nothing sounded IMO, the cleans are also less sterile which makes me smile, overall, I am actually excited to hear what more they have done for us to feast our ears on.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Just passing here to say that I really enjoy to watch peoples reaction as a complete outsider. I'm really neutral on this band, or should I say that they have aspects that I hate and aspects that I like, somewhat equally on both sides. They're interesting rhythmically, and compositionally, but as a fan of clean vocals and melodies, I really can't find myself listening to an album through.

Also, I think you people should cut the "you haven't listened to it enough" off already. People either like it or then they don't. They also might like it on the first listen, or on 20th. I don't care, the argument "you haven't listened to it enough" is completely invalid anyway, since you can't know how many times the other dude actually has listened to it.

That being said, I listened to the song once and surprise, surprise liked it on the same aspects as I've liked Meshuggah before. And disliked as well. Got bored at some spots, yea, but really enjoyed a lot of parts. One thing that really caught my attention was the fact that they really did get a lot out of those few riffs. Simplicity is beautiful.

Anyway, I hope you get something out of this since I really didn't write anything. Just some random thoughts. Oh yeah, and I really wait to hear will the rest of the album sound like this, since if it does (and yea, even if it doesn't) it will be revolutionary to the recording studio subforum. Millions and millions of threads of, not djent, but bwouw.


----------



## damigu

quite frankly, i'm not exactly sure what the complainers are complaining about.

it still sounds just like meshuggah to me.
this track has a little of the drony ambiance found on some of "catch33", the medium tempo found on much of "nothing", their trademark interesting use of scales (that seems to get more interesting with each album), et cetera, et cetera, et cetera.
but the production value is better than ever.

so i'm confused as to why fans of meshuggah's prior releases wouldn't like it or are suddenly scared that the whole album might suck.


EDIT: if you don't like it, that's fine, it's a personal taste thing. but it is still just straight up meshuggah.


----------



## Alberto7

God, I've liked so many posts in this thread. Makes me feel good about being part of this community.

As DLG said before me, Randy nailed it. Again.


----------



## canuck brian

guy in latvia said:


> The ones critiquing the song are completely and utterly unable to concentrate and even pay attention to the song, because they're used to in your face chug chug or djun djun they are not ever aware of whats actually happening in the background.



This sounds exactly like what hipsters say when people don't "get" their music. 

I've been a fan of this band since DEI came out. I don't need to sit down and analyze the track and listen to the tiny intricacies that I "may" not be hearing - the song sounds really really boring to me. Just because it's complicated doesn't mean that it's good.

The other notion that the song is being heard out of context doesn't wash. If the song can't stand on it's own, what's the point? Listening to a song so you can listen to the following one doesn't really make a lot of sense.


----------



## ScottyB724

canuck brian said:


> The other notion that the song is being heard out of context doesn't wash. If the song can't stand on it's own, what's the point? Listening to a song so you can listen to the following one doesn't really make a lot of sense.



I completely disagree. There are some songs that are just made that much better by the track before. I never listen to White Walls without hearing Viridian first. And for a more relevant example, Minds Mirrors leading into In Death - Is Life is fucking awesome as well.


----------



## DLG

I agree that if you don't like meshuggah's style you're not going to like it after a million listens, but there is something to be said about music this cerebral and spinning it a lot of times. 

Of course, your tastes have to be predisposed to it, but bands like meshuggah really demand a lot of listens in order for it to click.

That's why I like it. There's no bells and whistles, but the rewards are great if you are into this type of music and invest the time. 

Just like I prefer listening to Ulcerate compared to Necrophagist or Faceless type bands. The latter will always be more popular because they impress the listeners who like complex playing on first listen, but Ulcerate and bands like Deathspell Omega require an effort and a good amount of time spent with the albums to make sense of them, which is much more rewarding for me in the end. 

But as I said, if you're not into that type of music, putting it on repeat all day probably won't change that. 

that's why I never connected with the djent scene. because to me it sounds like bands who like meshuggah but completely miss the point of meshuggah, whether that's unintentionally or intentionally. They know how to make a Meshuggah-sounding riff, but their end goal compositionally has nothing to do with what meshuggah have always been about. Impressive on first glance, but not as fulfilling in the end. 

Not to slag any of these bands off, as they are all exceptional musicians and do what they do well, but that's my answer when people are baffled when they learn that Meshuggah has been my favorite band since high school yet I don't like djent.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Kurkkuviipale: the "haven't listened to it enough" talk wasn't aimed at people for not liking it, but rather those that talk about meshuggah's music in a manner that indicates they don't really have a grip on what it's about or the technicalities. and also in hopes that if they listen a little more they'll discover what it is about they don't like or that they might perhaps be able to appreciate the things they didn't notice, thus possibly give the full album a chance when it drops. nothing wrong with that.

to me all rap sounds the same, but to a rap enthusiast they are far more likely to understand the differences between one group to the next, as well as identify styles etc. the same applies to opeth fans who i regularly hear debating which albums were better and why. (often involving who produced the albums etc.) those that listen to meshuggah A LOT are more likely to be able to break down why they like something or why they don't or what's new or what's the same as their usual ways of doing things.

if someone told me they didn't like this song that's fine, but saying "i don't like it because they use too many power chords" would probably cause a blood vessel in my eye to hemorrhage.


----------



## Riffer

I like it.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

I don't understand what's the fuss about...
This song is not supposed to be one of the best on the album, just another song. I don't think that anyone here thinks that Pineal Gland Optics is a masterpiece... Just another song, right?


----------



## Sepultorture

not certain how i feel about this track yet, i'm on the fence, this is either gunna be a track i will have to listen to a few times to get into, or i might not really like it that much, dunno yet

reserving my full thoughts on the new album till i actual;ly hear it


----------



## kerska

ScottyB724 said:


> There are some songs that are just made that much better by the track before. I never listen to White Walls without hearing Viridian first. And for a more relevant example, Minds Mirrors leading into In Death - Is Life is fucking awesome as well.


 
Yeah I agree with this. Like in my previous post I think that the song has it's place somewhere in context with the rest of the album.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Dwellingers

Diggin the hell out of it! Really stoked for the release.


----------



## simulclass83

Tarantino_Jr said:


> I don't understand what's the fuss about...
> This song is not supposed to be one of the best on the album, just another song. I don't think that anyone here think that Pineal Gland Optics is a masterpiece... Just another song, right?


Honestly obZen is one of the albums I can say I LOVE every song on. Every song is a masterpiece to me (Including PGO).


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> ^
> Something entertaining about reading "Rational Gaze likes this post"



And why did I read "National Glazed Donuts"?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just copying and pasting what I wrote about this on my blog:

I was expecting something a little more different this time around. I had a feeling Meshuggah would do something kinda unusual for them, but this is a pretty typical Meshuggah track. Now I dont mean that in a bad way, it may not be one of their strongest songs but its a good track in my opinion. 

As Haake stated it would be, this track is pretty slow and somewhat sludgy. It feels like it could be right at home on Catch 33. Nothing was a very repetitive album groove wise; very droney, and this track kinda goes along with that in a way. While I do love Nothing, a lot of the songs arent as memorable, whereas ObZen had a lot more versatility to it. There were fast parts, groovy parts etc. This track could imply an album like Nothing that is quite subdued overall, or maybe it is just one of the slower tracks on the album. I believe Haake said The Beasts Name Is Surveillance is a bit faster and more technical, so that might be interesting to hear.

Overall, I love it, but I dont want an album full of tracks like this. I want to see the versatile Meshuggah we saw on ObZen. I want memorable moments, not an album full of droning grooves. Dont get me wrong, thats great and all but if I wanted that I could listen to Nothing or I. 

I am excited for the new album regardless and dont think Ill be disappointed. 


Adding to this, I feel there has been some pressure on Meshuggah as the djent scene has really blown up since ObZen and they have to retake the throne as it were. People were expecting a real curve ball and instead they got a pretty typical Meshuggah song. It's what they do best and they shouldn't change. That said I think it will make more sense in the context of an album.



groovemasta said:


> Is it just me or does Jens voice sound different ?



Yeah I noticed that. Sounds more raspy but in a more controlled manner.


----------



## Rational Gaze

leandroab said:


> And why did I read "National Glazed Donuts"?



I might have to change my name to this.


----------



## guitarneeraj

If you listen to it carefully (on good speakers/monitors), it sounds as if they're almost playing it live, except they're not. The mix is very close to the sound on Alive. How every song SHOULD sound like, atleast IMO. Maybe that's why some people think Jens sounds different.


----------



## Alberto7

I don't know. Maybe it's because I only really got into Meshuggah recently (few months ago), and so I haven't been listening to their past albums for years, don't have a matured and aged opinion on them yet, and I'm probably biased by the excitement, but I must've listened to this new track like 10 times already. I just like it THAT much, and it grooves so awesomely. The mood and the vibe it gives me literally send chills down my spine. The more I listen to it, the more I like it.


----------



## guitareben

guitarneeraj said:


> I completely agree that it's not complex at all



Thing is, (I think) it actually is  The riff kinda evolves throughout the song 

The riff around 3:20... complex no?  

But alas, as you also said, it matters not


----------



## damigu

^^ it's true. the riff seems very simple until you actually try to count the beats along with it. then you're all of a sudden confused as to why it sounds simple when in reality it keeps changing.
typical meshuggah!


----------



## leandroab

Rational Gaze said:


> I might have to change my name to this.


----------



## travis bickle

Randy said:


> Vildhjarta's riffs are faster and their mix is louder!
> 
> RIP Meshuggah



haha.


----------



## Somnium

I don't see how anyone who's been a fan of their previous 3 albums could not like this song. I'll admit at first I thought it was lacking, but after a few more listens this is still the same old Meshuggah. Sure it's not some "2:13 of Dehumanization" rape-your-face gr0o0o0ve fest but this song is absolutely crushing. Also, if you think the intro sounds like Vildhjarta, you need lay off the crack. Seriously.


----------



## Necris

Tarantino_Jr said:


> Maybe you found it boring, but you still listened to the whole song, am I right?
> If it IS boring, why did you do it?



That is an absolutely pathetic argument in support of the song. Not listening to the entire song before forming an opinion on it is as good as forming an opinion on it without having listened to it at all. Would you even consider reading a review of an entire album/book/movie based only on it's first half?


----------



## RGA8

Forgive me if this has been stated previously in the thread but I think I figured out why the new Meshuggah track kills with so much killing. They tuned the bass guitar down an octave and he's not playing the same note as the guitar, he's down in murder town. 

Look at them... they are such a factory, you must hate them.


----------



## pattonfreak1

As a Meshuggah fanboi who has liked them since I heard the first churn of the pneumatic pump on Destroy Erase Improve I say this:




We all are sooooo fucked.



After getting familiar with them you can kinda anticipate how a new song by them will play out. Like you know where the beat is gonna sit in the song. 
With this? I was totally lost on the first measure.


Epic groove is epic.


----------



## BadBovineNickel

I'd love to see any band try to copy this...you'd see an epic fail.

Seriously, here's the thing: Meshuggah is UNIQUE because they're, well...Meshuggah! They have this unique sound (that many have copied) but it's instantly recognizable. They mess with the time and get their records to sound heavy as fuck - from vocals to guitars, and whether it's a blast groove or a droned out long complex grove. It's a VERY unique sound that is instantly identifiable as Meshuggah - the grandfather of SO many others. Whether you care for it or not, you must bow to their established place of greatness.

Also, as a band with an established sound and reputation, is it something they need to copy over and over again until we tire of it, or do we embrace the new stuff as something that will stretch our ears as they try to reinvent but keep true to themselves? They deserve our patience as they try some new things...but not all will be successful. The more they produce, the more we will have our individual favorites that we wish they'd just make more of. But this is part of the process.

Take Mozart for example - some of his stuff is unbelievable, some is just ho-hum. Do his "so-so" works make him any less genius? 

But you don't HAVE to like it. That's perfectly acceptable and within your right. Perhaps it simply doesn't speak to you. Fine. But they're not getting worse, or worse than other bands now, or selling out, or producing weak stuff, or whatever. Those arguments are all missing the point. 

Off soapbox now...back to listening...


----------



## philkilla

If you don't like, than go write something you think is better and post it online so thousands of internet haters can rip it to shreds.

Shut the fuck up already, it's meshuggah...they do what they want. If you don't like it, no one cares.


I think it's sick.


----------



## Dan

kinda what i expected to be honest. There's nothing 'special' in the song, but for a genre that has essentially become saturated after around 3 years i'd imagine they would find it difficult to write something totally unique. It's ok don't get me wrong. But it didn't make me stand up and go 'holy shit that was awesome'.

I honestly think this album could be a one play back on the shelf job


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Necris said:


> That is an absolutely pathetic argument in support of the song. Not listening to the entire song before forming an opinion on it is as good as forming an opinion on it without having listened to it at all. Would you even consider reading a review of an entire album/book/movie based only on it's first half?



No, but if I don't like a song, I don't listen to it. There is no reason to listen to a long song if you don't like it.
I do not try to support the song. Honestly, I don't care about someone's opinion... This is just a song that didn't find his way to Obzen, I'm sure that when everybody hears "The Demon's Name Is Surveillance" you will forget about this song.


----------



## leandroab

Did you guys notice some glemm influences during the intro riff? So glemmy.


----------



## LetsMosey

I love the new song, but (as others have stated) I really wish they would actually get a producer to really help bring out a more dynamic mix. When you see them live, you can immediately notice a stark difference between the flat lifeless production vs. the dynamics in a live performance; anyone who has seen them live knows what I'm talking about. Wish they'd go back to the production times of Destroy Erase Improve and Contradictions Collapse and actually use real amps that capture the bone crushing guitar tone they once had; instead of the lifeless digital amps/vsts. No, I'm not bashing digital vsts or anything like that, I guess it's just kinda strange they put all this effort into promoting their collaborations with DAR amps, yet they aren't anywhere to be found on the new album. Oh well, i'm still looking forward to the album. From a songwriting perspective, this sounds like probably the best thing since Chaosphere to me.


----------



## TheBloodstained

the leaked track sounded so awesome to me upon first listen that I immediately put down a preorder!

when I listen to it now it's even better! 

I'm a true sucker for this kind of down-tempo hard-hitting face-melting in-your-face stuff!
Really excited to hear the rest of the album! ^_^


----------



## Somnium

ITT: People expecting Meshuggah not to sound like Meshuggah.


----------



## RGA8

Here's the here; 

The people that dig this are Meshuggah fans. The people that don't like this are one of two things, non-Meshuggah fans or kinda Meshuggah fans. Non fans and kinda fans enjoy finding the threads where they can do what they do best. which is; 

Pull down their pants, lower their ass, and take a dump all over our fun. 

(the process of thread dumping works in many different situations)


----------



## Eptaceros

First listen through, I didn't feel anything but felt oddly compelled to come back to it a half hour later. I've listened to it maybe 10 times now and holy fuckin' tomato! I literally get euphoria-chills during this song...

This production completely destroys anything I've ever heard, too. I don't know if you guys noticed but this is one of those songs that sounds even more alive and colossal when you turn up the volume. 

Somebody in this thread described the palm mute sound as a purr. Great way to put it. That purr mixed with the chik-chik of that HUGE pick attack = brain melt. I can't even wrap my mind around how amazingly exaggerated every guitar "sound" is (while maintaining perfect clarity nonetheless!). I really hope the rest of the album has the purr and chiks, the faster songs will be a mindfuck.


----------



## MF_Kitten

a great example of how Meshuggah's music is "patient", and takes it's sweet time: the intro line in this new track is twice as long as what most bands would have done.


----------



## Cnev

Great song I think,but maybe a bit too drawn out. I'm sure my mind will change about that the more I listen to it. I have always loved the subtlety with which they integrate their technicality. It is what drew me to them in the first place. Superficially they can sound pretty monotonous, but digging a little deeper yields some amazingly well-written and brilliantly conceived rhythmic frameworks. The one thing Meshuggah does, that no other band who has followed in their footsteps has, is uniquely give every single element of their music purpose. It blows me away how they evolve riffs throughout the entirety of a song. Really looking forward to this album!


----------



## sahaal

Honestly I think this song is great. I don't have an essay to write on it but it's slow, heavier than a really heavy thing, and Meshuggah. What else does a guy need


----------



## Genome

Periphery rip off. Go and find some originality.


----------



## RGA8




----------



## Somnium

genome said:


> Periphery rip off. Go and find some originality.



I hope you're kidding for both our sakes, because I really don't wanna get banned haha.


----------



## Murdstone

Upon successive listens, I have concluded that this song is massive.


----------



## fps

Looking forward to this, although they've lost me since Nothing (the original, the remastered version was dull). I is also awesome, after that the last album seemed a bit more predictable but had some massive highlights like Electric Red. Really didn't enjoy Catch 33 at all.


----------



## Iamasingularity

fps said:


> Really didn't enjoy Catch 33 at all.



How can you not like Catch 33??? The 4/4 on that is so devastating and leaves such a heavy impression. Man I`ve mashed so many potatoes to that album, you don`t even wanna know.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Somnium said:


> I hope you're kidding for both our sakes, because I really don't wanna get banned haha.



Obvious troll is obvious. He was joking.


----------



## Genome

I am _always_ serious.


----------



## oompa

Iamasingularity said:


> How can you not like Catch 33??? The 4/4 on that is so devastating and leaves such a heavy impression. Man I`ve mashed so many potatoes to that album, you don`t even wanna know.



I loved the band for 15 years now and I also, personally, consider Catch 33 to be their weakest effort. It has a good theme and consistency, but it's quite monotone even to be them, the mix is rather poor by their standards, it lacks 'smashers' and the programmed drums are a tad sterile.

But it's still better than 99.99% of all albums ever made and I give it a spin now and then  I just rank.. well all their other albums higher!

Brb, shat and peed my pants when I remembered Koloss is due soon


----------



## Into Obsidian

Meshuddah known better.

lolz.


----------



## ByDesign

Don't understand how people (who are meshuggah fans) are whinging about the monotony of this track... have you guys ever listened to a Meshuggah album!? Every album is full of really drawn out - even simplistic - riffs... All part of the beauty of Meshuggah, the simplicity within their technicality.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Disclaimer:
okay... I'm extremely drunk atm, which means that the following will either be stupid or funny (depending on who reads it)!
Also, since I'm danish, it'll probably have some kind of danish sarcasm vibe to it!

anyway,
I've been partying all night (partying hard), and right now I'm complete drunk, and overly happy! Seriously, I have a major grin on my face as I'm writing this!) xD
xD
xD
xD
....... xD
anyway, what I wanted to say was.... eeeeeehhhh..... oh yeah! I remember!
While waking home from the clubs (keep in memory... heavy drinking!) I listened to the leaked Meshuggah track on my iPhone, AND while doing so I actually felt HAPPIER than I've ever felt for some reason! It was just... beautiful! I swear... I could have cried! The EPICness, you know? 
Anyway... I was complete overwhelmed by the massiveness of the track, and when I remembered that I already preordered the album I became even more ecstatic! 
I'm NOT lying to you, fellow SS.org readers, when I say I litteraly danced my way home from the clubs to this track while feeling that I've reached nirvana! 
I'm even listening to the track as I write this! Fuck my neighbors! That shit needs to be heard! 

anyway, I bought some pastry at a baker on the way home! I need to sleep so I can wake up and eat some sweet pastry! 

Sleep tight fellow SS.org'ers! I need to sleep this one out! xD

Disclaimer:
I was really, really, really, really, really drunk when I wrote this, so please don't be mad at me! xD
I heart Meshuggah! ^_^

Sincerely,
a very drunk TheBloodstained


----------



## Iamasingularity

Meshuggah...

Keeping drunks happy since 1987.


----------



## TheBloodstained

OMG.... my damn head! >.<

...doesn't keep me from listening to Meshuggah though! ^_^


----------



## Asrial

^Øl og 'Shuggah er en dødelig cocktail. Just sayin'.

But after massive playthroughs, I placed a preorder on the album.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Asrial said:


> But after massive playthroughs, I placed a preorder on the album.


----------



## samu

Tried avoiding the song for a few days but temptation got the best of me. I love it, it's the same hypnotic rhythms and creepy atmosphere that I'd hoped for. Can't wait to get the album in the mail!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think this song was originally going to be on ObZen, so it will be interesting to see how the more recent songs differ.


----------



## groovemasta

Iamasingularity said:


> How can you not like Catch 33??? The 4/4 on that is so devastating and leaves such a heavy impression.



This, I'm pretty sure catch 33 changed my life in someway, even if I'm not fully aware of the change


----------



## leandroab

TheBloodstained said:


>



HELL YEAH!


----------



## EdgeC

I'm one of those casual Meshuggah fans that chucks on a CD every now and again when i'm after something different. 

But I did feel compelled to listen to it again and again. There is something about this track that I can't put my finger on. And that's a good thing.



TheBloodstained said:


> Disclaimer:
> okay... I'm extremely drunk atm,


 
Man, we must have different interpretations of extremely drunk. When i'm extremely drunk I can't turn the computer on let a lone type anything. In fact I would have trouble even finding my computer....and it's a desktop!


----------



## Krucifixtion

I appreciate Catch 33 a lot more now than when it first came out. I think that after hearing "I" my mind was so blown that Catch 33 just seemed a lot harder to get into, but the middle through the end of Catch 33 is totally awesome. I agree it's not their best in terms of production, but it's indeed sick. Obzen was the kind of record people were more expecting and open to in terms of song writing.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I love Catch 33. The riff at about 2:20 in "In Death-Is Death" is one of the riffs that made me want to switch from playing drums to guitar. Just something about the evilness of the whole thing.


----------



## Iamasingularity

You know what struck me in catch 33? This:



Shit. Those two minuites are the essence of Life and Death. Its so fucking horrifying and beautiful at the same time. I bet this is what death feels like.


----------



## 7Mic7

Iamasingularity said:


> You know what struck me in catch 33? This:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. Those two minuites are the essence of Life and Death. Its so fucking horrifying and beautiful at the same time. I bet this is what death feels like.


agreed!

And In death is death is probably the most mind bugging for me!


----------



## The Beard

Iamasingularity said:


> Meshuggah...
> 
> Keeping drunks happy since 1987.









(You have no idea how badly I wish that video was real)


----------



## Iamasingularity

Meanwhile back in India.........


----------



## sol niger 333

MF_Kitten said:


> a great example of how Meshuggah's music is "patient", and takes it's sweet time: the intro line in this new track is twice as long as what most bands would have done.



Dude. I thought the EXACT same thing. It's all about presenting things in a certain fashion and building mood. Bands like Meshuggah and Tool have the experience and just flat out coolness to know how to do this. Djent is kinda lacking in this department because it's kids vs adults. Masters vs students. It commands your attention and repeated listens return wonders. Also, if you play it very loud the dynamics are more evident and it really will slam you through a wall. Hi end car stereos FTW


----------



## philkilla

The riff at 2:20 is just so mind bogglingly heavy...


----------



## leandroab

Iamasingularity said:


> You know what struck me in catch 33? This:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. Those two minuites are the essence of Life and Death. Its so fucking horrifying and beautiful at the same time. I bet this is what death feels like.




The first 16 seconds of this song are so amazing it makes me wanna groove in space.


----------



## Into Obsidian

OFFICIAL Lyrics video from _Nuclear Blast_


----------



## Asrial

^Not cool, was about to post it. 
But I'd wonder if this is a response to the leak or if it was intentional/coincidental that this would be one of their leading tracks.


----------



## Eptaceros

coded messages?
aligned releases from the label?


Definitely intentional.


----------



## DLG

it got pushed back a month or am I crazy?


----------



## Iamasingularity

DLG said:


> it got pushed back a month or am I crazy?



Dunno, but Tomas Haake really is something. Writing most of the lyrics this dude must have something going on in his head. I wonder if he would consider writing or something (books/novels) in the future.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Iamasingularity said:


> Dunno, but Tomas Haake really is something. Writing most of the lyrics this dude must have something going on in his head. I wonder if he would consider writing or something (books/novels) in the future.



I know there was talk of them collaborating on a short film or something. A book would be a bit too much for my brain to handle.


----------



## Shannon

It's interesting to watch all the reactions to the new song. 

Wanna know the mark of a great band? 
It's diehard fans of very unpopular, unorthodox music who are _geniunely affected_, good or bad, by everything Meshuggah puts out. 
You may not like everything, but you can't stop talking about it. 
Either way, the leak did exactly what it was suppose to do....generate a buzz & excitement among the fans.


----------



## MartinMTL

This is an interesting read, especially the comments. I for one do think that meshuggah is still very relevant.


http://www.metalsucks.net/2012/02/13/pondering-the-relevance-of-meshuggah-in-2012/


----------



## Iamasingularity

MartinMTL said:


> This is an interesting read, especially the comments. I for one do think that meshuggah is still very relevant.
> 
> 
> PONDERING THE RELEVANCE OF MESHUGGAH IN 2012 | MetalSucks



Haha. We got Paul and Misha already on the article and even "Fred Durst".
Saw some nice feedback, but the usual shite "anti-djent" guys were on it too. Like WTF can`t we just talk about our expectations of the new album? not argue about how djent is a genre and shit. Man some people just dissapoint me


----------



## GSingleton

Preordered the deluxe dvd/cd, shirt, and autographed picture. First Cd i have actually bought of theirs. Others I got from a friend, but I am excited to see where this album goes.


----------



## Riffer

GSingleton said:


> Preordered the deluxe dvd/cd, shirt, and autographed picture. First Cd i have actually bought of theirs. Others I got from a friend, but I am excited to see where this album goes.


 Where did you order it from? The Meshuggah website?


----------



## travis bickle

preordered the deluxe cd/dvd + tshirt as well. from the nuclear blast website:

Search for "meshuggah koloss"


----------



## MartinMTL

Iamasingularity said:


> Haha. We got Paul and Misha already on the article and even "Fred Durst".
> Saw some nice feedback, but the usual shite "anti-djent" guys were on it too. Like WTF can`t we just talk about our expectations of the new album? not argue about how djent is a genre and shit. Man some people just dissapoint me



I just find it funny that there are people who actually say stuff like "This isn't new - Vildhjarta already have done this". 

Though Meshuggah sound nothing like vildhjarta IMO.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I don't understand how some people are already shitting on this if they haven't heard the whole CD? what the fuck are they expecting?

So far from this track they put up, the production is awesome, song writing is fucking great and the delivery is typical Meshuggah, not in a bad way, but more of the usual "rape your ears through the ear hole in your mind"


----------



## Asrial

travis bickle said:


> preordered the deluxe cd/dvd + tshirt as well. from the nuclear blast website:
> 
> Search for "meshuggah koloss"


^Okay. Wat.
The deluxe cd/dvd, which was the one i ordered, costs 13$. In europe, it costs 19&#8364;. And yes, it's from nuclear blast, US and EU.
I'm sorry, did I just pay double?


----------



## Riffer

travis bickle said:


> preordered the deluxe cd/dvd + tshirt as well. from the nuclear blast website:
> 
> Search for "meshuggah koloss"


 Same here. Comes with a autographed photo too? Pretty cool


----------



## Genome

vampiregenocide said:


> I know there was talk of them collaborating on a short film or something. A book would be a bit too much for my brain to handle.



I would so buy a book if it djented when you flicked the page, and thalled when you flicked all the pages at once.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Just ordered myself the ALBUM/DVD deluxe edition, I would've got the one with the shirt but they don't offer one in my size :x


----------



## Iamasingularity

genome said:


> I would so buy a book if it djented when you flicked the page, and thalled when you flicked all the pages at once.



: \


----------



## Double A

Second album I have ever pre-ordered. The first was Weightless. T-shirts ahoy.


----------



## Genome

Iamasingularity said:


> : \



[/not entirely serious]


----------



## TimothyLeary

I ordered one with the magic cube, but i didnt know there was a version with t.shirt. :/ 

Its us only?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

A little bit of clarification on the new song - that "Pick attack" in the intro is the first note being tapped an octave higher with the side of the pick, not them simply picking that note a certain way.


----------



## LetsMosey

stc423 said:


> (You have no idea how badly I wish that video was real)




They must be jazz musicians... they know how to dance with the beat.  jk... but no, srsly... I've seen lots of kids at Meshuggah shows not know how to headbang or groove to the music because they don't really get the "time signature", even though we all know it's 4/4 if you just follow the ride.


----------



## gunch

I need like the rundown on vintage Meshuggah (NONE ep), what did they use exactly? They were still rocking Mesas, Universes and blazes right?

Edit: _Were_, I didn't mean to imply that they were still using unis and stuff, I'm well aware what they use nowadays.


----------



## Somnium

silverabyss said:


> I need like the rundown on vintage Meshuggah (NONE ep), what did they use exactly? They are still rocking Mesas, Universes and blazes right?



Don't know too much of what they used back then, but I'm pretty sure they've always used Line 6 amps. The Universe would be correct, and probably the blaze pups too. Now they use custom Ibanez with Lundgren pickups. Prior to ObZen, I think they used Line 6 Vetta II heads for everything and for ObZen they used an Axe FX. Now they're using some Cubase thing that I have yet to look into.


----------



## travis bickle

silverabyss said:


> I need like the rundown on vintage Meshuggah (NONE ep), what did they use exactly? They are still rocking Mesas, Universes and blazes right?



none ep was a mesa boogie 50 caliber + i believe. dei, and chaosphere was a mesa boogie dual rectifier. they didn't start recording with line 6 units until the nothing release. also, word on the street is that koloss was done with an axe-fx ultra.


----------



## BlindingLight7

travis bickle said:


> none ep was a mesa boogie 50 caliber + i believe. dei, and chaosphere was a mesa boogie dual rectifier. they didn't start recording with line 6 units until the nothing release. also, word on the street is that koloss was done with an axe-fx ultra.


cubase amp rack.


----------



## NaYoN

travis bickle said:


> none ep was a mesa boogie 50 caliber + i believe. dei, and chaosphere was a mesa boogie dual rectifier. they didn't start recording with line 6 units until the nothing release. also, word on the street is that koloss was done with an axe-fx ultra.



It has been stated over and over that they used Cubase VSTs. Please do not spread misinformation. What word on the street?

"The band've been working on their seventh studio album which'll hit the stores in March. They used the VST Amp Rack on all guitars and basses. " 
Fredrik Thordendal | Facebook



MartinMTL said:


> I just find it funny that there are people who actually say stuff like "This isn't new - Vildhjarta already have done this".
> 
> Though Meshuggah sound nothing like vildhjarta IMO.



That was actually me who said that and my quote got taken out of context. 

I was talking about how many bands have improved upon/added to Meshuggah's sound, and now Meshuggah sounds bare in comparison to them.


----------



## NaYoN

double postt


----------



## mac1176

thanks for the post man! Great vid


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'm just gonna leave this here as a brief distraction from all the new album talk...


----------



## DLG

another new song

MESHUGGAH - Do Not Look Down by NuclearBlastRecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## GSingleton

DLG said:


> another new song
> 
> MESHUGGAH - Do Not Look Down by NuclearBlastRecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Once again, for me it was too repetitive. I actually zoned out and fell asleep a little after the first minute. I just want to wait to hear anymore. 

i am sure once I get the full album, in perspective, I'll be like this haha


----------



## DLG

sounds like a bonus track from Nothing to me. Not too stoked on it initially.


----------



## Asrial

Okay, so far, this song is quite a miss. The solo is nice enough, but it doesn't have anything that stands out in it. Sinews had their epic clockwork-riff, this just feels like filler.


----------



## DLG

pretty much. great solo though, I agree. definitely has filler written all over it.


----------



## guy in latvia

im not sold on this one, sinews was much more to my liking.


----------



## JamesM

I'm loving this track.


----------



## Genome

I enjoyed it a lot more than the other one.


----------



## MFB

I'm really enjoying "Do Not Look Down" more than the other track they "leaked." It's kind of repetitive but where the riffs are close but not exactly the same (verse vs. intro I mean) it's not that sleep-inducing, and the solo isn't just a bunch of random three note tapping stuff (I wasn't into Meshuggah for a while so if that changed prior to this, then oops)


----------



## Into Obsidian

DLG said:


> pretty much. great solo though, I agree. definitely has filler written all over it.


Admit it, Not only are *you *Guthrie Goven but also a secret member of Meshuggah.


----------



## goherpsNderp

the solo feels way out of place for it being meshuggah, but otherwise it's a pretty groovy song and i have no huge problems with it. going to give it a few listens to let it sink in, but so far so good. just trying to come to peace with the solo... (not that it's bad, just not really meshuggah style IMO)

keep in mind i have been listening to the new chimp and vildhjarta non stop the last few days so my brain is a little scrambled.


----------



## MartinMTL

I really like the repetition for some reason.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Absolutely amped for the new album! (As are all you guys I'm sure!)


----------



## linchpin

There is nothing wrong with repetition as long as its good... THAT was great!

I just pressed replay... repeating the repetition.


----------



## Winspear

MartinMTL said:


> I really like the repetition for some reason.



 My favourite Meshuggah songs have always been the slow repetetive ones.
I seem to enjoy music like this in the same way as trance music etc, just getting lost in a repetetive sound.


----------



## DLG

goherpsNderp said:


> the solo feels way out of place for it being meshuggah, but otherwise it's a pretty groovy song and i have no huge problems with it. going to give it a few listens to let it sink in, but so far so good. just trying to come to peace with the solo... (not that it's bad, just not really meshuggah style IMO)
> 
> keep in mind i have been listening to the new chimp and vildhjarta non stop the last few days so my brain is a little scrambled.



fredrik solo's in the more "understandable" style every now and then, just not much recently. This solo sounds like it came off Contradictions Collapse, which is awesome.


----------



## xxCAGExx

if these songs came out with no band name attached and nobody had any idea who they were by...people wouldn't be that turned on..but since its meshuggah everyone's forcing themselves to like it


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Funny story somewhat unrelated to what's going on here:

I was inspired after reading through a lot of this thread to put on some Meshuggah. Now, I have never honestly been that into them, though I still enjoy and appreciate their music. The only album I really know is Obzen (fucking love that record) so I decided to try one that I didn't know as well - Catch 33. After about 15 minutes I was like "well fuck, I am so bummed I never got into this before. It does seem to be fairly repetitive though...." But as I take a look at my iTunes I think to myself "huh, I could have sworn that was the name of the first song...." Turns out I had my settings on "repeat selected song" and as such had been (ever so contently) grooving along to the first song probably a dozen or so times.  I would certainly use this as an argument as to how hypnotizing and captivating the signature Meshuggah sound is.

Needless to say, I have turned off that silly mode and am _thoroughly_ enjoying the rest of the album.


----------



## travis bickle

xxCAGExx said:


> if these songs came out with no band name attached and nobody had any idea who they were by...people wouldn't be that turned on..but since its meshuggah everyone's forcing themselves to like it


 
haha. i was floored the instant i hear this track. you can convince yourself otherwise though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lol at people calling Meshuggah repetitive...have you not heard them before?  That's what they do!


But yeah, I like this new track a lot. Really groovy, and the solo is sick. Bit different for Fredrik. Got a more traditional rock vibe to it.


----------



## damigu

i like it.

therefore all of you must like it, too. and if you claim you don't, it's simply because you don't realize yet that you like it.
(sorry, couldn't resist making another jab at all of the "debating" that went on with the first song!)


----------



## leandroab

Niiiice...


----------



## DLG

xxCAGExx said:


> if these songs came out with no band name attached and nobody had any idea who they were by...people wouldn't be that turned on..but since its meshuggah everyone's forcing themselves to like it



totally, I've been doing this since 1998. it really is a vicious cycle.


----------



## vampiregenocide

xxCAGExx said:


> if these songs came out with no band name attached and nobody had any idea who they were by...people wouldn't be that turned on..but since its meshuggah everyone's forcing themselves to like it



I don't know about that. I think you do have to detach yourself from a lot of the music that has been released since ObZen though in order to appreciate it fully. When I first heard Meshuggah it was like a breath of fresh air because they were so unique. But since they've been around a lot of bands have tried to steal their thunder so you kinda have to view new material from a fresh perspective. I treat the new songs as if I'd never heard any of the 'djent' bands that Meshuggah have influenced.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Everybody is bitching and moaning about this so much like it's a trend.

It's trendy to not like meshuggah, its so 2008. Even though everyone worshipped them only a few months ago, you all make me sick. Follow the herd


----------



## Pooluke41

I fucking love this new song,


----------



## leandroab

Pooluke41 said:


> I love fucking this new song,


----------



## JouniK86

A bit different track from Meshuggah, defo has not a filler vibe to it. And the solo is just fucking insane. I'm really stoked about this album, both of the tracks have completely butchered everything released within a year or two.

It's just fucking awesome to see how badly all bands of this djent-movement get beaten by the kings showing who own the throne.


----------



## DLG




----------



## NaYoN

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Needless to say, I have turned off that silly mode and am _thoroughly_ enjoying the rest of the album.



> Needless to say, I have turned off single song repeat and it made no difference

FTFY


----------



## TimothyLeary

people are killing music(not jut meshuggah's) with this discussions. It's all about taste. If you like it, fine, if you don't, that's fine too!

I like it!


----------



## DLG

I was disappointed because I was just expecting something as intense as the first song. In no way is this a bad song, it just sounds too much like it's off Nothing. Didn't blow me away like the first song. But I still expect the album to be stellar, Meshuggah is on the ever-dwindling list of bands who have yet to let me down.


----------



## Demiurge

New one is pretty badass. The groove is almost cruel, and it was nice to hear a solo thrown-in.

There has been kind of an imaginary storyline of, "well, after all these djent bands have come into prominence, let's see what the band that has influenced them has to say..." bandied-about, and it's obviously being blown out of the water with what has been heard so far. Meshuggah doesn't have to compete with anyone- they don't have to top others or top themselves, and it's becoming clearer. 

If anything, it's like that story that SRV would tell about trading licks with BB King: SRV played a crazy run, tearing shit up and BB responded with one well-timed, well-chosen note. Vaughn said that BB "won" with that response, but maybe it's just that BB didn't need to try to win.


----------



## Eptaceros

the riff arrangement is perfect! and that groove at 3:00...classic Meshuggah with a new touch, I don't understand how Meshuggah fans can't not feel this. To each their own, I guess. These two tracks are going to be going nonstop for me!


----------



## Riffer

It's all about the groove with these guys and I love it. A solid groove owns everything. I am loving the 2 advanced tracks so far.


----------



## sol niger 333

I love how Fred finishes the solo. Then the riff after it... I actually laughed out loud at how heavy it was. The swing on Tomas' groove is just so TASTY


----------



## xxCAGExx

JouniK86 said:


> A bit different track from Meshuggah, defo has not a filler vibe to it. And the solo is just fucking insane. I'm really stoked about this album, both of the tracks have completely butchered everything released within a year or two.
> 
> It's just fucking awesome to see how badly all bands of this djent-movement get beaten by the kings showing who own the throne.



"both tracks have completely butchered everything released within a year or two."?


----------



## sol niger 333

Here are the differences between this new Meshuggah and djent. 1. No whiny pre-pubescent vocal wankery 2. Conviction 3. Maturity 4. Originality 5. Atmosphere 6. A real drummer 7. Cool lyrics 8. Flow 9. Your mum


----------



## InCasinoOut

Stoned. On my 5th repeat of the new song since I first heard it as soon as i got home.

Doin' a headbang.

edit: you know, this song is almost funky. the groove is so laid-back, in the pocket. this is gonna be an awesome album to drive fast to, really loud of course.


----------



## RGA8

sol niger 333: 

I like point number 1


----------



## sol niger 333

InCasinoOut said:


> Stoned. On my 5th repeat of the new song since I first heard it as soon as i got home.
> 
> Doin' a headbang.
> 
> edit: you know, this song is almost funky. the groove is so laid-back, in the pocket. this is gonna be an awesome album to drive fast to, really loud of course.



I read in an interview Tomas saying there was a song with funk feel to it and it was quite hard to get it to groove properly. Could be dont look down


----------



## DLG

ok after a couple hours I'm sold on this song too. SIGN ME UP


----------



## Sikthness

oh boy. Not liking this song. I know I know it sounds like Meshuggah bla bla and I love Mesh so I should love this but I don't. I hope there are some much, much better songs on the album. I know there will be, but I am becoming mentally prepared for an unsatisfying Meshuggah album.


----------



## Vletrmx

I somehow get the feeling that the people saying these songs are repetitive and boring are the same people who thought the first few songs from Catch 33 was the same riff played over and over again.


----------



## guitareben

Woah! Loving the new song  And that isn't because it is meshuggah, it's because I genuinly do like it


----------



## Eptaceros

sol niger 333 said:


> I read in an interview Tomas saying there was a song with funk feel to it and it was quite hard to get it to groove properly. Could be dont look down



Yep, this is that song. Just re-read that interview today, the interviewer singles this song out.



> Do Not Look Down is an interesting track, it almost feels like the band is incorporating a little funk.
> 
> Haake: [laughs] How about that? Yeah, it was one of those songs that we were really happy that it ended up on the album. We did spend a lot of time to get that groove to pop out and really be in there, so you automatically want to dance when you hear it. Like you said, its almost like Meshuggah goes rock n roll or funky there. Still from the sound context it still feels like Meshuggah, but its definitely one of the songs that to ourselves does stand out on the album



An Interview With Meshuggah's Tomas Haake Part Two


----------



## TimothyLeary

I'm totally addicted to the last track. And when I thought they couldn't get any more groovier, they come up with this... it's just the perfect match between relaxed, funky grooves, with power and heaviness. 

I love these guys.

edit. and haake is right, i want to dance!


----------



## damigu

xxCAGExx said:


> if these songs came out with no band name attached and nobody had any idea who they were by...people wouldn't be that turned on..but since its meshuggah everyone's forcing themselves to like it



i can't speak for anyone else, but that is certainly not true in my case.

i am perfectly willing and capable of admitting when an artist/band i like has put out something i don't like. i'm not one of those "i gotta have everything they release!" people.

nobody is perfect, and nobody perfectly aligns to someone else's taste. so even my favorite bands/artists have put out stinky material.

i'm not 100% enamored with all meshuggah. but these two new songs, i really like--it comes across to my ears as more mature, more deeply thought out, and better composed than anything else they've written prior.


----------



## isispelican

g r o o v e


----------



## Lirtle

Yeah the solo on this new track is fucking sick.


----------



## prh

if you can't enjoy one meshuggah riff looped for 3 hours straight then you're doing it wrong imo


----------



## TheBloodstained

...I'm already looking forward to being ridiculously drunk to the new track! xD
or something?! xD

Anyway, that solo in the new track is damn tasty! Really enjoyable stuff! 
Makes me über excited about the forthcoming album!


----------



## Double A

sol niger 333 said:


> Here are the differences between this new Meshuggah and djent. 1. No whiny pre-pubescent vocal wankery 2. Conviction 3. Maturity 4. Originality 5. Atmosphere 6. A real drummer 7. Cool lyrics 8. Flow



1000 times this. The reason that Meshuggah are the best at what they do is because you can tell they aren't trying too hard. They aren't pressing. They are just making fucking music, making art. Which is the point, after all.


----------



## drmosh

Double A said:


> 1000 times this. The reason that Meshuggah are the best at what they do is because you can tell they aren't trying too hard. They aren't pressing. They are just making fucking music, making art. Which is the point, after all.



I always like to this it's because they've grown up. Not that someone who "hasn't" is any less worth


----------



## gunch

Hrrrng what are you guys talking about this new song RIIIPS


----------



## Rational Gaze

The main riff just fucking GROOVES. The bounce within it makes me sway my head like I'm listening to fucking funk or something. That analogy in the Haake interview was spot on. Gorgeous solo. Everything just sounds right. I cannot WAIT to hear this record first to last. I'm just beyond excited.


----------



## 3074326

You guys know in Pulp Fiction when Travolta's character is skeptical of the $5 milkshake? Think of me as Travolta and that milkshake as the second new Meshuggah song. 

God damn, that's a pretty fuckin' good milkshake.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

The begining reminds me of Stengah, then the solo reminds me of NMCC (or maybe of Rational Gaze?) and the part after the solo reminds me of Bleed.

MIND=BLOWN


----------



## samdaman87

I listened to the new leaked out track and I can safely say that it fucking track hits low like a mother !#$%er! I really can't wait to see them play live in Seattle, WA. Anyone going to see them live?


----------



## philkilla

fuck..


----------



## Holle

I'm totally digging both new songs, they're pretty much on constant rotation over here!


----------



## kung_fu

Some nice variety on this one from the sound of things. I'm loving how up-beat this track is sounding. Instead of Jen's Gumby/frankenstein frown, i'm half expecting to see him sporting something between 







and this man's iconic smile



Can't wait for this to drop


----------



## sahaal

well I liked the song


----------



## EndOfWill

I'm really enjoying this track 
but I have to say I like "Break Those Bones(...)" more.
At any rate, super pumped for the album!
Preordered mine earlier this week


----------



## goherpsNderp

have to disagree on these songs sounding better composed and thought out.

they sound like they are the result of jamming around together- not being thought out or composed at all. tweaked and fleshed out after the fact? sure. that's not to say they aren't good or aren't quality or anything like that, or that jamming around is a inadequate way to make music, just that it's the way i hear these tracks.

i think it's refreshing to hear them put together stuff like this, but i need to hear the full album to see what kind of balance they keep things at. it would be nice to here some more of their cold, sinister, dark kind of stuff too IN ADDITION to what we've heard so far.


----------



## DMONSTER

New song reinforces my satisfaction with my preorder  cannot wait for the rest of the album


----------



## TheBloodstained

I did it again.... only with the new track! It was even better! ^_^

I'm drunk! Whatever! xD

hehhehehhehehehhhhehehehehhhehhehhehehhehheeeeeehehehehehehehhehheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheeeeeeehehheheheeeeheheheheheheeeeeeehehehehhe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Asrial

Bro I already warned ya. 
Drunken meshuggah-listening is a really bad idea. Last time, I ended up headbanging and singing along to Attack Attack! (It was stick stickly)
You don't want to go there, will ya?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Don't know if this has been posted already, but it's fucking golden.


----------



## Zulphur

Album leaked btw


----------



## EndOfWill

Zulphur said:


> Album leaked btw


Oof.... 
listen now or wait...
listen now or wait...
listen now or wait...
listen now or wait...
listen now or wait...
listen now or wait...
listen now or wait...
listen now or wait...


----------



## Asrial

^I'd say listen to 1 more song now, save the rest for 3 days before release.


----------



## Sikthness

Asrial said:


> ^I'd say listen to 1 more song now, save the rest for 3 days before release.


 

this would be so impossible.


----------



## EndOfWill

Anybody know where you can find the leak? I have not found it.


----------



## Zulphur

Somebody in the mesh forum said it leaked. All i can find by now is fake torrents and stuff.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Asrial

Openly discussing torrents like that is not good. Just sayin'. And well, I'd personally save my ears for HD action on my speaker system.


----------



## Zulphur

Absolutely


----------



## Deadnightshade

Here are my two cents in regards to the two released tracks:

PROS:Flawless execution of a continuous groove that flows.Meshuggah are not as melodic as your average djent band,so in order to maintain that flow it does require mastery.

CONS:As mentioned in previous pages,it lacks the WOW factor,at least in my ears.It's not illogical though,since the people that got influenced had time to explore their style and release equally impressive stuff on their own,meeting the artistic level of their mentors ,sometimes on the more melodic side,sometimes as heavy as meshuggah.

Sadly I have to agree that any other djent band releasing the same songs wouldn't have the same impact.It's the way it goes with big bands,and typically it's the critical album (and maybe the next one) where the pioneering band has to prove that the WOW factor they got known for isn't saturated.



My prediction is that the album is going to kick ass,as a perfectly executed seminar of groove.The flow of those two songs makes me believe it's gonna be the most easy-listening meshuggah album to date.It being easy-listening without losing character is the essence of their level of musicianship.

In my book,ANY band has to be under serious continuous judgment and meshuggah is no exception.On the long-term ,I await the album after that,since they've reached a critical number of albums,fans,and influenced able people that have started building reputation on their own.


----------



## Ben.Last

Asrial said:


> Openly discussing torrents like that is not good. Just sayin'. And well, I'd personally save my ears for HD action on my speaker system.



HD?  Can we stop applying that term to things that it doesn't actually mean?


----------



## RGA8

Question at 36:42

Q: "Jens, How do I grawl like you?" 

A: "I don't know if I can give out any advice since I don't really know what the fuck Im doing myself."



Sweeds need drugs and food and poo poo!


----------



## damigu

Lern2swim said:


> HD?  Can we stop applying that term to things that it doesn't actually mean?



it wasn't an incorrect usage of the term. in fact, he used the term for what it *REALLY* means, not what we've been led to believe it means.

the problem is that the movie/TV/DVD industry has effectively co-opted "high definition" to refer to video only. but the the phrase itself refers to anything of higher resolution (which is a word that also applies to audio [the bit depth]) and greater clarity.
that said, it's also true that referring to audio as "HD" is an awkward usage of the phrase.

on another technical note, the leaked tracks and whatever album leak may exist are probably at full quality. they're digital copies from a digital master, so it's not like you're listening to a 10th generation audio tape leak (or pirate copy) as was the case in the old days.


----------



## Asrial

^(Relatively) lossless format then?
HD -> High definition -> Indicative of the audio and/or visual image being of a higher quality than what's normal OR an artificially raised quality on a product previously released.

And I believe that CDs are far superior to the sub-320 MP3 files, heck, I can still hear a leap in quality when comparing a 320 with a CD played through the same set of speakers.


----------



## damigu

^^ your claim seems highly questionable to me, since most experts and the few studies done on it have found that the audible difference between 256kbps MP3 and CD is indistinguishable to almost everyone. the actual cutoff seems to be around 210-215kbps for most people, according to the testing i've read.

either you're imagining the difference (because you know when you're listening to CD vs. MP3, especially if you're describing 320kpbs vs. CD as a "leap" in quality), or else you have the most accurate audio system and ears in the world. of course, you might also be listening to poorly encoded tracks--in which case it wouldn't help that they were at a higher bit rate.


----------



## EndOfWill

I would probably only listen to 1 or 2 more songs, get a better grasp of what is to come, and then wait to listen to the vinyl


----------



## Asrial

damigu said:


> ...of course, you might also be listening to poorly encoded tracks--in which case it wouldn't help that they were at a higher bit rate.



This could be possible.


----------



## Ben.Last

damigu said:


> it wasn't an incorrect usage of the term. in fact, he used the term for what it *REALLY* means, not what we've been led to believe it means.
> 
> the problem is that the movie/TV/DVD industry has effectively co-opted "high definition" to refer to video only. but the the phrase itself refers to anything of higher resolution (which is a word that also applies to audio [the bit depth]) and greater clarity.
> that said, it's also true that referring to audio as "HD" is an awkward usage of the phrase.



Eh, the reason it's kind of a pet peeve for me is that it's a term like "gourmet;" it has no actual "meaning," which is why you see places with shitty food still using the term "gourmet." It's not that I don't think it can apply to audio, it can; it's just that there's no specific cutoff, for video or audio, that makes either actually HD. Here's how Webster's defines high-definition, for example, "being or relating to an often digital television system that has twice as many scan lines per frame as a conventional system, a proportionally sharper image, and a wide-screen format."

I don't think that CDs can be considered HD, hence my pointing it out, in this instance.

End tangent


----------



## Genome

Deadnightshade said:


> seminar of groove.



Haha! My new side project is now called Groove Seminar from thus forward.


----------



## Rational Gaze

It's settled, Meshuggah will here forthwith be listed underneath the genre "Cyborg Funk".


----------



## JamesM

Yeah, nah...

As a huge funk fan, and a complete Meshuggah fanboy, I disagree with that categorization.


----------



## Rational Gaze

You had to poop on it didn't you? You just had to poop on it.


----------



## Ben.Last

Hey guys... 

What do you call a group of homosexuals devoted to science and reason?

Rational gays


----------



## metal_sam14

Lern2swim said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> What do you call a group of homosexuals devoted to science and reason?
> 
> Rational gays



 I laughed way harder than I care to admit...


----------



## cronux

both tracks are good... it will be a good album

the only thing that i can't wrap my head around is fred's solo on the second leaked track. it still makes me cringe a bit because... it sounds something like kirk hammet off key 

but hey, that's meshuggah -> pushing it where it needs to be


----------



## Deadnightshade

cronux said:


> it sounds something like kirk hammet off key



Was that you that wrote that comment on soundcloud?


----------



## cronux

Deadnightshade said:


> Was that you that wrote that comment on soundcloud?





no, but once i've seen it it just kinda stuck in my head


----------



## theleem

gotta say i'm really digging "break these bones..." the most. like you guys are saying, not sure how i feel about that solo, can't really get my mind around that yet. been listening to them pretty much nonstop, gotta get my preorder going!


----------



## samdaman87

Is it true that all the guys in Meshuggah hate djent bands that are coming out as of right now? I heard somewhere out there that they hate the label and that they despise bands like Periphery, Born of Osiris, Volumes, etc.


----------



## Floppystrings

dent dent































dent dent dent









weeeeeeooowwwwwww











dent dent


----------



## EdgeC

Pumped for this weekend. Seeing Meshuggah in Sydney on Sunday. Hopefully they play some of the new tunes.


----------



## damigu

samdaman87 said:


> Is it true that all the guys in Meshuggah hate djent bands that are coming out as of right now? I heard somewhere out there that they hate the label and that they despise bands like Periphery, Born of Osiris, Volumes, etc.



they're supposedly the guys who coined the term "djent" (and misha and this forum popularized it) so i doubt that they hate it.

as to what music they do and don't like, i'm not privy to such information.


----------



## The Beard

samdaman87 said:


> Is it true that all the guys in Meshuggah hate djent bands that are coming out as of right now? I heard somewhere out there that they hate the label and that they despise bands like Periphery, Born of Osiris, Volumes, etc.



Does this look like he hates it?


----------



## samdaman87

stc423 said:


> Does this look like he hates it?


----------



## Floppystrings

hahahaha


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I remember in an interview they claimed they didnt know what djent sounded like and jens wore that shirt because everyone was saying to him tha meshuggah invented it


----------



## Espaul

IAMLORDVADER said:


> I remember in an interview they claimed they didnt know what djent sounded like and jens wore that shirt because everyone was saying to him tha meshuggah invented it



Again...


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

samdaman87 said:


> Is it true that all the guys in Meshuggah hate djent bands that are coming out as of right now? I heard somewhere out there that they hate the label and that they despise bands like Periphery, Born of Osiris, Volumes, etc.




Someone asked him here what does he think about the bands that are influenced from Meshuggah, and he said that he doesn't really care.


----------



## Floppystrings

Tomas Haake's English sounds like an American.


----------



## Double A

is the old Thall.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Floppystrings said:


> Tomas Haake's English sounds like an American.



Jens, Marten and Tomas do sound very American to me when they speak English, but as soon as they start talking Swedish that completely disappears.


----------



## damigu

vampiregenocide said:


> Jens, Marten and Tomas do sound very American to me when they speak English, but as soon as they start talking Swedish that completely disappears.



it's true. their swedish sounds NOTHING like american english.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I think that's due to english being a pretty common secondary language there, I may be wrong on that, but it seems like everybody that I know/heard from there have perfect english.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Last year there was a foreign exchange student from Denmark and he spoke better English then most of the people at my school. He said he had English classes since second grade; I know Meshuggah isn't Dutch though but it is still northern Europe.


----------



## Sepultorture

BlindingLight7 said:


> I think that's due to english being a pretty common secondary language there, I may be wrong on that, but it seems like everybody that I know/heard from there have perfect english.



It's true for quite a bit of europe, especailly the larger cities and towns, there's def plenty of english going on, but don't think that everyone there speaks it, it's kinda like quebec, montreal there's tonnes of english speaking folk, some almost completely southern ontarian like, but others with light french accents, get out into the north or the boons and good luck finding english, even though quebec is a province of a majority english speaking nation


----------



## Sepultorture

Dan_Vacant said:


> Last year there was a foreign exchange student from Denmark and he spoke better English then most of the people at my school. He said he had English classes since second grade; I know Meshuggah isn't Dutch though but it is still northern Europe.



people from Denmark are Danish and people from Holland are Dutch brother, just sayin


----------



## DLG

their english sounds american because the way letters are pronounced in swedish have more in common with american english than the way german or italian letters and words are pronounced. that's what makes them be able to mimic the sound better. 

dutch people too. Daniel, the singer from Textures, sounds like he grew up on the east coast of the US almost, but I assumed that he practiced a lot as a singer, more than most people do.


----------



## JaeSwift

DLG said:


> their english sounds american because the way letters are pronounced in swedish have more in common with american english than the way german or italian letters and words are pronounced. that's what makes them be able to mimic the sound better.
> 
> dutch people too. Daniel, the singer from Textures, sounds like he grew up on the east coast of the US almost, but I assumed that he practiced a lot as a singer, more than most people do.



It's mainly because the average Dutch person doesn't know how to pronounce an English word without sounding retarded. Then they turn on the telly and see just about every American sitcom/T.V show available and their English improves, bar the fact of course that they get the bastardized accent


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Sepultorture said:


> people from Denmark are Danish and people from Holland are Dutch brother, just sayin


I figured I had it mixed up thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Espaul

The reason why many people from Scandinavian countries has a good English pronunciation is because we don't dub the English spoken programs and movies like most European countries does. Swedish does not sound like American English.

Meshuggah have also spent a lot of time touring in the US, so lot of time getting to practice speaking the language. 

And obviously this varies from person to person.


----------



## vampiregenocide

damigu said:


> it's true. their swedish sounds NOTHING like american english.



Haha you know what I mean.  I was watching the backstage/tour video from the 90s around DEI, and there were sections where the band spoke Swedish and the accent just sounded so thick and heavy compared to their English. It barely cuts through when they speak English, despite it being very heavy when they don't.


----------



## Monk

Free download of Break Those Bones...available here:

GRATISDOWNLOAD


----------



## DLG

Espaul said:


> The reason why many people from Scandinavian countries has a good English pronunciation is because we don't dub the English spoken programs and movies like most European countries does. Swedish does not sound like American English.



It is more similar phonetically, that's what I'm saying. This makes Swedes better predisposed to sounding more like an american if they want to and practice it. 

In Serbia there is no overdubbing of movies either and everyone knows english and speaks it fairly well, but it's much harder for Serbs to get rid of their russian mobster accents than it is for scandinavians to shed theirs


----------



## Espaul

DLG said:


> In Serbia there is no overdubbing of movies either and everyone knows english and speaks it fairly well, but it's much harder for Serbs to get rid of their russian mobster accents than it is for scandinavians to shed theirs



I didn't know that. But I'm from Norway and Swedish is like a dialect of Norwegian or vice versa because the languages are so similar. The flow of the languages are not similar to English at all. And I have to say that the Russian mobster accents are both awesome and easily understandable


----------



## DMONSTER

So anyone else notice that the release date for the US seems to be the 26th now? 

Meshuggah - "Koloss" Deluxe CD/DVD + Shirt (PRE-ORDER)(CD + T-Shirt) - $25.00

and here it also says it 



whats up with that? I dont know what to believe hahaha


----------



## Eptaceros

It better have changed, cause now it's on my birthday!


----------



## damigu

preorder done!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

JaeSwift said:


> It's mainly average Dutch know how to pronounce word retarded. Then turn on the telly and see just every American sitcom/T.V show English, bar the of course that they get the bastardized



?

I can tell!
















Jokes


----------



## vampiregenocide

Koloss: Meshuggah: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads

Short previews of every track now up on Amazon. Holy shit this albums sounds insane.


----------



## ScottyB724

hoooooly shit @ those samples.

behind the sun is my favorite from the samples.

the last vigil reminds me of tesseract, a good thing of course.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I did get a bit of a Tesseract vibe from that I must admit.


----------



## DLG

ScottyB724 said:


> the last vigil reminds me of tesseract, a good thing of course.





reminds me more of meshuggah



I hate these samples, it's like not even getting half a handjob. Like a girl just spitting on your dick and then leaving


----------



## tr0n

They're up on iTunes UK too, and they're longer and of much better quality (giggidy).

I think we can safely say those concerns some people had after the leaked track are irrelevant. This album is going to let everyone know who's boss.


----------



## ScottyB724

DLG said:


> reminds me more of meshuggah
> 
> 
> 
> I hate these samples, it's like not even getting half a handjob. Like a girl just spitting on your dick and then leaving




Oh I know, I love that track too haha. It's just the vibe I got from it, jus' sayin.


----------



## leandroab

the last vigil made me cry


----------



## tr0n

vampiregenocide said:


> I did get a bit of a Tesseract vibe from that I must admit.


+1, it must be quite flattering to hear that you've influenced those who've influenced you.


----------



## Randy

*The Demon's Name Is Surveillance*


----------



## Pooluke41

Behind the sun..

Meshuggasm.


----------



## Greatoliver

Fuuuuuu.

This sounds quite a bit different.








I cannot wait.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm excited now

Really excited.


----------



## Somnium

Behind the Sun and The Last Vigil sound str8 cray cray.


----------



## Scattered Messiah




----------



## Sikthness

Definately a bit more excited. Although i must say it sounds like Mr. Kidman ate like a whole tub of peanut butter before recording vocals.


----------



## metal_sam14

interesting interview here: Meshuggah &#8211; The 8 string magician (An interview with Mårten Hagström) | Metal Obsession

particularly this gem:


> MO: So for this album, talking both in the studio and on the live stage, are you going Axe-Fx, Line 6&#8230;or are using any real amps?
> 
> MH: It was all Axe-Fx, definitely


----------



## tr0n




----------



## BlindingLight7




----------



## JosephAOI

The Hurt That Finds You First and Swarm sound sick!


----------



## Genome

BlindingLight7 said:


>



Through an electro acoustic.


----------



## The Beard

GAH.
SWARM.

Maple syrup came out of my ass.
In a good way.


----------



## Rational Gaze

Swarm and Behind the Sun had me attempting to suck my own penis. Also, the groove in Demiurge left a brown skid mark all over my chair.


----------



## matt397

Anybody try using paypal on the nuclearblast records website to preorder ? Can't seem to find the option but the site says they accept it 

I am sad panda

By the sounds of the previews, this album is going to destroy my face.


----------



## TheBloodstained

the Alive dvd just arrived with the mail! I'm going to entertain myself with that until Koloss arrives! ^_^


----------



## AVH

<sigh...> 
Look carefully...it was done on this.


----------



## isispelican

check out those Jens moves!


----------



## AborteD

No bass player ?

edit : whoops, there he is.


----------



## RGA8

They are such a factory... we must hate them. 

This album is going to hurt our lives! I CAN't wait!

This will be THE best Meshuggah album ever!


----------



## tr0n

Dendroaspis said:


> <sigh...>
> Look carefully...it was done on this.


The off-axis mic position gives more tone.


----------



## New Age Moron

This sounds absolutely insane, I can't wait


----------



## BlindingLight7

isispelican said:


> check out those Jens moves!


1:28 through 1:40 = best jens dance ever.


----------



## The Beard

Dendroaspis said:


> <sigh...>
> Look carefully...it was done on this.



QUICK. Tell everyone in the recording section!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

BlindingLight7 said:


> 1:28 through 1:40 = best jens dance ever.



Didn't notice that before, brilliant.


----------



## Genome

stc423 said:


> Maple syrup came out of my ass.
> In a good way.



...was noone else utterly bemused by this post?


----------



## Monopascal

stc423 said:


> GAH.
> SWARM.
> Maple syrup came out of my ass.
> In a good way.





genome said:


> ...was noone else utterly bemused by this post?



Indeed...


----------



## JamesM

I will say though... the audio quality of those previews is deplorable and almost un-listenable.


----------



## The Beard

genome said:


> ...was noone else utterly bemused by this post?




Someone wrote that on a post on facebook Emmure made about their new teaser and it kinda stuck with me


----------



## Triple7

Dendroaspis said:


> <sigh...>
> Look carefully...it was done on this.




Great, now I gotta sell my AxeFx and buy this instead?


----------



## wankerness

The Armada said:


> I will say though... the audio quality of those previews is deplorable and almost un-listenable.



If you go on the UK Itunes store you can get 1:30 samples of all the songs in much better quality. It's a huge pain to make a UK account from the US and requires downloading Itunes, but it was worth it to a fanboy like me. I've been listening to that 15 minutes over and over today.

According to that Haake interview, two of the songs were written for and played on six strings - would that be The Demon's Name is Surveillance and Swarm? They sound like nothing goes below Eb in either, but who knows if the whole song stays in that register, and also the bass is so loud that it's hard to be sure that it's only the bass that's droning on that low F in Swarm. I'm starting to doubt anything I read in the interviews after the blatantly contradictory info about guitar equipment, I think they're trolling us.

Can't wait for this album! My Meshuggah fanboyism sorta lapsed after Catch 33, but I finally started listening to Obzen and got the Alive DVD last year and now they're back to being one of my favorites. Based on these samples they don't seem like they're going to let me down the way Opeth, Pain of Salvation, etc have over the last several years X_X


----------



## Rational Gaze

wankerness said:


> Based on these samples they don't seem like they're going to let me down the way Opeth, Pain of Salvation, etc have over the last several years X_X



Oh come on man, Heritage was a fantastic piece of work. Watershed sucked, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Tesseract influencing Meshuggah?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Swarm sounds amazing.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Saw them today at Soundwave festival. First time seeing them live.

What, in the actual, fuck?

It's like a huge, monolithic beast rolls over you and pummels the shit out of you 30 times a second. Never have I heard a band with such presence to their sound.
Best thing ever.

They also played "Break those Bones..." for the second time. Trust me when I say that is going to become a firm favourite in their setlists for a while to come 

Defo keen to see them Tuesday with Devvy


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

BlindingLight7 said:


> 1:28 through 1:40 = best jens dance ever.



That, my friends, is the Aztec Two Step


----------



## gunch

Can someone knock me out of a month, please?

Wantwantwant


----------



## BlindingLight7

Zeno said:


> That, my friends, is the Aztec Two Step



Listen...











































UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPP


----------



## Fiction

These guys were awesome live, I was so happy to see they pulled a massive crowd, and it was solid so unfortunately I couldn't get to the pit, I was about 10m back, and got started on twice just trying to get there, some guys need to chill out.. after their set I heard a few people just being like "wow" Including an array of chicks, and for I saw a few meshuggah shirts being worn purchased after the set


----------



## vampiregenocide

I reckon the new album is gonna sell really well. Think how many fans they've made since ObZen and how much they've been hyped up. I reckon this is gonna outsell their other albums by a good amount.  They deserve it.


----------



## Genome

vampiregenocide said:


> I reckon the new album is gonna seed really well.



Fixed.


----------



## BlindingLight7

genome said:


> Fixed.


QFT and sad reality


----------



## Stealth7

Saw them yesterday for the second time and it was bloody intense  I'm surprised I didn't soil myself when they played Break Those Bones as those low notes are fucking filthy!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

The Hurt That Finds You First... fuck it is just too good.

And also The Last Vigil sounds great, and with Tomas doing the vocals (?) on this song it will be great


----------



## brick

iTunes preorder is up. $8.99


----------



## TheBloodstained

OMFG!!!! 

That just made the wait even harder! Sounds like they've taken a little more melodic route this time?
I really do think, after hearing this, that Meshuggah, the grandfather of all that is djent, is going to show all other djenty bands how shit is done! 

SO... DAMN... PSYCHED!!!!


----------



## Augury

brick said:


> iTunes preorder is up. $8.99


now who the fuck preorders digital music?

//preordered a hard copy of koloss today


----------



## Somnium

lol as if Meshuggah have to reinstate their dominance. Also, any relation between Meshuggah and djent is retarded. The only thing 99% of djent bands take from Meshuggah is their use of 7/8 string guitars. Most bands can't come close to the atmosphere or "feel" of Meshuggah, instead choosing to rip off bands like Periphery or TesseracT who sound totally different. It sucks that most of Meshuggah's new fans are just people who jizz over Periphery because they "outheavied" slipknot and korn.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Somnium said:


> ...Also, any relation between Meshuggah and djent is retarded.


I agree, but that's how it is out there... I haven't seen a djent band which haven't been compared to Meshuggah. I had a longer debate with a user, who claimed that he heard clear Meshuggah influences in Vildhjarta's debut album. I disagreed, thinking you can't compare the 2... that was just one example!
I've seen many a djent band compared to Meshuggah and vice-versa, thus the reason why I chose the words I did for my previous post


----------



## brick

Augury said:


> now who the fuck preorders digital music?
> 
> //preordered a hard copy of koloss today



For some of us that is not an option.


----------



## damigu

Augury said:


> now who the fuck preorders digital music?



anyone who doesn't want them to run out of stock. duh!


----------



## brick

damigu said:


> anyone who doesn't want them to run out of stock. duh!



Lol yeah, exactly! See?


----------



## spawnofthesith

TheBloodstained said:


> I agree, but that's how it is out there... I haven't seen a djent band which haven't been compared to Meshuggah. I had a longer debate with a user, who claimed that he heard clear Meshuggah influences in Vildhjarta's debut album. I disagreed, thinking you can't compare the 2... that was just one example!
> I've seen many a djent band compared to Meshuggah and vice-versa, thus the reason why I chose the words I did for my previous post



I wouldn't call the two bands comparable exactly, but I think its fairly obvious that there is a Meshuggah _influence_ in Vildhjarta's music. JMO though.


----------



## EndOfWill

TheBloodstained said:


> I agree, but that's how it is out there... I haven't seen a djent band which haven't been compared to Meshuggah. I had a longer debate with a user, who claimed that he heard clear Meshuggah influences in Vildhjarta's debut album. I disagreed, thinking you can't compare the 2... that was just one example!
> I've seen many a djent band compared to Meshuggah and vice-versa, thus the reason why I chose the words I did for my previous post



The bands sounds aren't all that similar, but i feel Vildhjarta (along with many other so-called "djent" bands) use many Meshuggah influenced riffs in their music. I personally see clear Meshuggah influence in most if not all djent music, and can understand someone possibly comparing a djent band to Meshuggah.

However, I disagree with anybody that would compare the Shugg's style to that of a djent band. Blasphemy.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Fiction

That riff is awesome, I will get that album, just for that riff, it is worth all of my money, just take it.

TAKE IT NAOOWWWW


----------



## TheBloodstained

But can we agree that Meshuggah was the foundation for what has become known as djent? That Meshuggah inspired/influenced a lot of new bands?

I'm not saying that Meshuggah is djent, but that they've helped the "genre" along.

But despite all this I still stand by the post which spawned this discussion, where I basicly said that Koloss will kick every djent bands butt (and i thoroughly love djent)!

Right?


----------



## DLG

TheBloodstained said:


> But can we agree that Meshuggah was the foundation for what has become known as djent? That Meshuggah inspired/influenced a lot of new bands?



I don't think there is anyone who can argue against this fact.


----------



## Asrial

DLG said:


> I don't think there is anyone who can argue against this fact.



I'm still waiting for the first guy posting djent and mentioning Metallica instead of Meshuggah as main influence.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Asrial said:


> I'm still waiting for the first guy posting djent and mentioning Metallica instead of Meshuggah as main influence.




OH WOW!!! Just listen to this djenty track! OMG amazing band! Man, I bet their main influence is Metallica! Sounds so much like 'Tallica, yeah! 

/bad humor, I will go away now...


----------



## EndOfWill

TheBloodstained said:


> But can we agree that Meshuggah was the foundation for what has become known as djent? That Meshuggah inspired/influenced a lot of new bands?
> 
> I'm not saying that Meshuggah is djent, but that they've helped the "genre" along.
> 
> But despite all this I still stand by the post which spawned this discussion, where I basicly said that Koloss will kick every djent bands butt (and i thoroughly love djent)!
> 
> Right?



Exactly.

And Koloss cannot come soon enough...


----------



## Rational Gaze

Man I really wish their plumbing wasn't so good.


----------



## Triple7

DLG said:


>





Man, that riff is dank. I wonder what song it's from?


----------



## vampiregenocide

According to an interview, the music video they're doing is for 'Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion'.


----------



## brick

Triple7 said:


> Man, that riff is dank. I wonder what song it's from?



I heard it was from Behind The Sun.


----------



## MF_Kitten

haha, ya gotta admit it, Mårten and Fredrik sometimes have the whole gear arguments coming 

although, they are never IN the arguments, anyway.

Fredrik saying they used the Cubase plugin, and then Mårten saying they used the Axe-FX is a hilarious contradiction. watch the elitists dance!


----------



## Eptaceros

I'm pretty sure the Axe-FX statement from Marten was regarding their touring setup.


----------



## Ben.Last

I said it on another board in relation to the newest Periphery single, but I'll make it a blanket statement:

Most current "djent"(*shudders*) bands owe a shit ton to Sikth, much more so than Meshuggah.


----------



## Prydogga

I disagree. I see so many djent bands who haven't listened to/listed SikTh as an influence. And SikTh aren't djent anyway. They never use the chord, and they only do very minimal low string riffage.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Lern2swim said:


> I said it on another board in relation to the newest Periphery single, but I'll make it a blanket statement:
> 
> Most current "djent"(*shudders*) bands owe a shit ton to Sikth, much more so than Meshuggah.



Well, all the djent band that use 8 string guitars own everything to Meshuggah that's for sure.


----------



## Ben.Last

Prydogga said:


> I disagree. I see so many djent bands who haven't listened to/listed SikTh as an influence. And SikTh aren't djent anyway. They never use the chord, and they only do very minimal low string riffage.



What do you think happens when bands get influenced by bands who were influenced by other bands? Note that I said that I feel they owe more to Sikth, not that they were directly influenced. When I listen to a band like Periphery, I hear a combination of Meshuggah and Sikth. I just feel that more of the current crop are leaning more in the Sikth direction (regardless of how well they pull it off. Sikth were/are amazing; I can't really say that about much of the current djent stuff). Sure, they're taking a lot of the low string/chugga chugga groove from Meshuggah, but every time I hear them break out of that into the meedly meedly flurries, I hear Sikth. 

I hope that all makes sense. I'm typing on my phone, which makes gathering my thoughts more difficult.


----------



## cronux

dunno... listened to a lot of djent bands and there's a big bunch to listen to...but to put it in context, at least for me, it's really simple


Meshuggah > any djent band


maby they've influenced djent in a lot of different ways but for me they still have the upper hand over djent bands. don't get me wrong, there are a lot of good bands but as i see it 90% of today's djent is done at home with programming. also... i think it's a passing thing like rap metal, metalcore etc.

but that's just me 

looking forward to hear the new Meshuggah!


----------



## damigu

Lern2swim said:


> I said it on another board in relation to the newest Periphery single, but I'll make it a blanket statement:
> 
> Most current "djent"(*shudders*) bands owe a shit ton to Sikth, much more so than Meshuggah.



i would have to agree with you on this. i hear more sikth-ish stuff than meshuggah in most djent bands.

for some reason, most djent bands sound similar in style to each other but none of them sounds like meshuggah even though meshuggah engendered the genre.
aside from the odd timings and long phrases, they really don't have much musical commonality with meshuggah in terms of the actual phrases themselves.


----------



## Rational Gaze

cronux said:


> dunno... listened to a lot of djent bands and there's a big bunch to listen to...but to put it in context, at least for me, it's really simple
> 
> 
> Meshuggah > any djent band
> 
> 
> maby they've influenced djent in a lot of different ways but for me they still have the upper hand over djent bands. don't get me wrong, there are a lot of good bands but as i see it 90% of today's djent is done at home with programming. also... i think it's a passing thing like rap metal, metalcore etc.
> 
> but that's just me
> 
> looking forward to hear the new Meshuggah!



This. I can really appreciate a lot of the chops some of these guys have, but few really seem to aim to push the envelope past what Periphery and Tesseract are doing. Other than that, you'll get your requisite high pitched, emotive sounding vocalist who can belt out a few screams here and there, and that's it. I'm really waiting for a game changer. Vildhjarta are kind of doing their own thing, but ever since they went for their current singer scheme, it's a bit hard to take seriously.


----------



## drmosh

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, ya gotta admit it, Mårten and Fredrik sometimes have the whole gear arguments coming
> 
> although, they are never IN the arguments, anyway.
> 
> Fredrik saying they used the Cubase plugin, and then Mårten saying they used the Axe-FX is a hilarious contradiction. watch the elitists dance!



that was regarding the touring setup


----------



## Somnium

damigu said:


> i would have to agree with you on this. i hear more sikth-ish stuff than meshuggah in most djent bands.
> 
> for some reason, most djent bands sound similar in style to each other but none of them sounds like meshuggah even though meshuggah engendered the genre.
> aside from the odd timings and long phrases, they really don't have much musical commonality with meshuggah in terms of the actual phrases themselves.



Yes, thank you. I'm just saying that most djent bands take more influence from Periphery, TesseracT, Sikth, etc. than from Meshuggah. Vildhjarta is one of the few bands that you can actually hear a solid Meshuggah influence. I think there's one part in Traces that sounds A LOT like Meshuggah, but I haven't listened to Masstaden in a while so I could be wrong.


----------



## guitareben

Oh dear ... WHO mentioned djent again?


----------



## TheBloodstained

why has it become so forbidden to mention djent?
I seriously don't understand it! :S
Is it the new Mac OSX VS Windows thing or what?

GROW UP DAMMIT!

There's nothing wrong with djent... a lot of good music have come from it, so leave it there...

/rant


----------



## Ben.Last

TheBloodstained said:


> why has it become so forbidden to mention djent?
> I seriously don't understand it! :S
> Is it the new Mac OSX VS Windows thing or what?
> 
> GROW UP DAMMIT!
> 
> There's nothing wrong with djent... a lot of good music have come from it, so leave it there...
> 
> /rant



It's not forbidden, it's just that 9 times out of 10, when the word is brought up, it leads to some kind of stupidity or another.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I invented djent


----------



## 7Mic7

I am Djent.


----------



## Espaul




----------



## Sikthness

TheBloodstained said:


> why has it become so forbidden to mention djent?
> I seriously don't understand it! :S
> Is it the new Mac OSX VS Windows thing or what?
> 
> GROW UP DAMMIT!
> 
> There's nothing wrong with djent... a lot of good music have come from it, so leave it there...
> 
> /rant


 

Its forbidden cuz if you mention it, the thread will instantly be transformed into a massive discussion about it. Whether its a genre, what it is, how awesome/lame it is, bla bla bla.


----------



## prh

7Mic7 said:


> I am Djent.



how does it feel to be abused by teenage males in their bedrooms?

and to keep this thread on topic i saw meshuggah 2 nights ago, hands down best live sound and performance ive ever seen, at least by a metal band. absolutely flawless


----------



## Rational Gaze

prh said:


> how does it feel to be abused by teenage males in their bedrooms?
> 
> and to keep this thread on topic i saw meshuggah 2 nights ago, hands down best live sound and performance ive ever seen, at least by a metal band. absolutely flawless



Excellent. When they were touring for Obzen, I saw them at Recher Theater in Towson, MD, which is a fucking hole. They're playing at the brand spanking new and shiny Filmore in Silver Spring here, so I'll finally get a proper way to experience these dudes.


----------



## cronux

Rational Gaze said:


> This. I can really appreciate a lot of the chops some of these guys have, but few really seem to aim to push the envelope past what Periphery and Tesseract are doing. Other than that, you'll get your requisite high pitched, emotive sounding vocalist who can belt out a few screams here and there, and that's it. I'm really waiting for a game changer. Vildhjarta are kind of doing their own thing, but ever since they went for their current singer scheme, it's a bit hard to take seriously.



nicely said 

for me it's simple -> i take a look at:



and for me, that's that. some djent dudes have amazing chops and some really, REALLY make me wanna quit guitar but i find that what they have in "tech work" they lack in stage presence - if they ever see the stage since mostly everything is done at home and presented to you like "a real touring band"

to me that's what i really don't like about djent (and it even doesn't concern music lol)... really high strapped guitars and standing in place the entire gig. for me, that's a real no no... but not all djent bands are like that 

so then and again i really like to remind myself how meshuggah does it


----------



## DLG

that video never gets old


----------



## Mazzy

I haven't heard any djent bands that remind me of Meshuggah in regards to the music. The genre definitely adopted (and expanded) on the signature guitar tone, but most of those bands sound more influenced by metalcore than Meshuggah, or prog-metal for that matter, although the djent-heads seem to want to blend into that label. I can hear more Meshuggah in bands like Hacride and Mnemic than I can in Vildhjarta, and those former groups do it in a package that interests me more than hearing yet another metalcore band. Still, there's nothing like Meshuggah. I checked them out after reading a Guitar World advertisement for the original release of Nothing, and have been whacky about them since then.

I'm on the Nuclear Blast preorder for the new album on record and CD/DVD, with the shirt. I'm also on preorder for two of DAR's "FBM" line of products. I've got tickets to see them twice during the US tour, one of those in VIP seats. I'm incredibly excited about all things Meshuggah happening this year!


----------



## Rational Gaze

^
Nicely said. I remember accidentally running across Nothing in 2004. I was still kind of growing out of my nu-metal period back then, and I was a gigantic Korn fan before that. I remember hearing Rational Gaze for the first time, and getting my ass kicked by the groove. It reminded me of a heavy ass Korn riff (laugh, go ahead, it's appropriate) at the time, but I couldn't stomach the vocals. Took about a month of straight listening and I was hooked. Now everytime these guys, Porcpupine Tree, or Opeth come out with a record, it's like a fucking holiday to me. Got my listening ritual planned out and everything. Man I'm excited.


----------



## oompa

Koloss track list:

1. I Am Colossus
2. The Demon's Name Is Surveillance
3. Do Not Look Down
4. Behind the Sun
5. The Hurt That Finds You First
6. Marrow
7. Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion
8. Swarm
9. Demiurge
10. The Last Vigil

And coincidentally, those are the names of the next 10 djent bands that will release their first album 2-3 years from now, how weird is that?


----------



## DLG

actually these will be the band names

1. I Am Colossuses
2. The Demon's Name Is Surveillances
3. Do Not Look Downs
4. Behind the Suns
5. The Hurt That Finds You Firsts
6. Marrows
7. Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motions
8. Swarms
9. Demiurges
10. The Last Vigils


----------



## spawnofthesith

DLG said:


> actually these will be the band names
> 
> 1. I Am Colossuses
> 2. The Demon's Name Is Surveillances
> 3. Do Not Look Downs
> 4. Behind the Suns
> 5. The Hurt That Finds You Firsts
> 6. Marrows
> 7. Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motions
> 8. Swarms
> 9. Demiurges
> 10. The Last Vigils



 

Took me a second


----------



## gunch

DLG said:


> actually these will be the band names
> 
> 1. I Am Colossuses
> 2. The Demon's Name Is Surveillances
> 3. Do Not Look Downs
> 4. Behind the Suns
> 5. The Hurt That Finds You Firsts
> 6. Marrows
> 7. Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motions
> 8. Swarms
> 9. Demiurges
> 10. The Last Vigils



Dibs on Do Not Look Downs


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Genome

Kolosss


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

7Mic7 said:


> I am Djent.



I am the table.


----------



## Sepultorture

heard the album on all track previews on amazon and i'm not worried one bit, the whole thing is gunna be good


----------



## leandroab

Tarantino_Jr said:


> I am the table.



I Am The Structuresss


----------



## TheBloodstained

The weekend has landed! 

...or atleast that's the case here in Denmark! Now I'm dancing around to this



So damn EPIC! 
The entire Alive dvd is EPIC! ^_^


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Tomorrow, I'm taking the "Saturday" portion of Cadaverous Mastication and looping it for about 10 minutes straight, and putting it on youtube, then putting it here.


----------



## Rational Gaze

Zeno said:


> Tomorrow, I'm taking the "Saturday" portion of Cadaverous Mastication and looping it for about 10 minutes straight, and putting it on youtube, then putting it here.



If you don't do this, I'm going to leave little bits of ham pinned to any and all curtains/upholstery in your home. So....get to it.


----------



## mellis

Tarantino_Jr said:


> I am the table.



I love lamp?


----------



## Rob_Ec

Pretty much!


spawnofthesith said:


> Tesseract influencing Meshuggah?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Rational Gaze said:


> If you don't do this, I'm going to leave little bits of ham pinned to any and all curtains/upholstery in your home. So....get to it.



Then I had better get on it! My dog would love you for all the ham, though.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Slowly getting there... Don't you worry Rational Gaze, it shall be done.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

BOOM. DONE. THERE IT IS.


----------



## BlindingLight7

SA

TUR

DAY


----------



## sol niger 333

DESIRE DAY


----------



## sol niger 333

Samples of all the songs here Koloss: Meshuggah: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads Swarm sounds killer


----------



## Tarantino_Jr




----------



## leandroab

Tarantino_Jr said:


>






FFFFFFFFFUCK!


----------



## Cabinet

Marrow and Behind the Sun are my favorites so far.
So fucking gnarly.


----------



## Danxile

Meshuggah does it again. Unbelievable.


----------



## goherpsNderp

behind the sun and the last 2 tracks are my faves so far. i love the energy of this album. it's not quite so dark and doomy but it's still brutal and doesn't get all happy go lucky on me. know what im saying? i sure as fuck don't!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

goherpsNderp said:


> behind the sun and the last 2 tracks are my faves so far. i love the energy of this album. it's not quite so dark and doomy but it's still brutal and doesn't get all happy go lucky on me. know what im saying? i sure as fuck don't!



Especially the song The Hurt That Finds You First. The most brutal song ever.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Aaaaaaaand, the video's gone. Dammit.


----------



## hypotc

Damn, I wanna seeeeeheareeeee it too.


----------



## guitareben

Actually cannot wait for album.


----------



## Rob_Ec

Tarantino_Jr said:


>



DAMNITT WHERE DID IT GO SOMEONE LINK ME TO IT!! REUP IT OR SOMETHING HAHA


----------



## BlindingLight7

Meshuggah - Koloss (song samples) - movies, music, Smartphones


I'm not sure if this is "leaked" or an accidental early release of the extended previews or what, If its breaking rule please remove it



"The Demon's Name Is Surveillance" sounds sick.


----------



## ByDesign

Just read an interview with Marten by metalobsession

*MO: So for this album, talking both in the studio and on the live stage, are you going Axe-Fx, Line 6or are using any real amps?*
*MH:* It was all Axe-Fx, definitely.

Just incase there was still any doubt, sorry if this is a repost


----------



## leandroab

ByDesign said:


> Just read an interview with Marten by metalobsession
> 
> *MO: So for this album, talking both in the studio and on the live stage, are you going Axe-Fx, Line 6or are using any real amps?*
> *MH:* It was all Axe-Fx, definitely.
> 
> Just incase there was still any doubt, sorry if this is a repost



I suspect they're trolling hard...


----------



## metal_sam14

ByDesign said:


> Just read an interview with Marten by metalobsession
> 
> *MO: So for this album, talking both in the studio and on the live stage, are you going Axe-Fx, Line 6or are using any real amps?*
> *MH:* It was all Axe-Fx, definitely.
> 
> Just incase there was still any doubt, sorry if this is a repost



I posted it a few pages back 

But I really don't care what they used, even if someone had every identical piece of gear right down to the ibanez custom 8, unless they have Thordendal's right hand, you aren't going to get close


----------



## ridner

new songs are sounding kickass from the clips.


----------



## MF_Kitten

the Axe-FX was referring to live, apparently.


----------



## goherpsNderp

MF_Kitten said:


> the Axe-FX was referring to live, apparently.



source?


----------



## isispelican




----------



## DLG

it's weird watching Fredrick play guitar like a normal metal person


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## MF_Kitten

goherpsNderp said:


> source?



since all sources say they used Amp Rack on the album, and the question was regarding studio and live, with live being the last one out, it's just the likeliest option.


----------



## MF_Kitten

DLG said:


> it's weird watching Fredrick play guitar like a normal metal person



i know, right?!

it's like i wouldn't expect him to be able to follow along with it, since he is from another world!


----------



## Randy

isispelican said:


>




Braingasm


----------



## drmosh

Randy said:


> Braingasm



So strange seeing Dev singing without guitar, he's a bit lost 

so jealous!


----------



## tr0n

BlindingLight7 said:


> Meshuggah - Koloss (song samples) - movies, music, Smartphones
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is "leaked" or an accidental early release of the extended previews or what, If its breaking rule please remove it
> 
> 
> 
> "The Demon's Name Is Surveillance" sounds sick.


Those samples are recorded from the 1:30 previews in iTunes. You can tell they've been re-encoded because the quality is poor. /nerd


----------



## Randy

drmosh said:


> So strange seeing Dev singing without guitar, he's a bit lost !



Yeah, it kinda reminded me of those videos of Metallica performing live after James got burned up and was walking around with a cast.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Randy said:


> Yeah, it kinda reminded me of those videos of Metallica performing live after James got burned up and was walking around with a cast.



And this


----------



## Guitarjon

just recorded this with Cubase 6.5 that came with the meshuggah presets.
I picked one of the four, did some very minor tweaking to make it fit my guitar, no eq, no processing.
This sounds pretty darn close to me:
http://soundcloud.com/guitarjon/shuggah2
I used my agile intrepid btw.


----------



## JamesM

Massively impressed.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Tarantino_Jr




----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Guitarjon said:


> just recorded this with Cubase 6.5 that came with the meshuggah presets.
> I picked one of the four, did some very minor tweaking to make it fit my guitar, no eq, no processing.
> This sounds pretty darn close to me:
> Shuggah2 by Guitarjon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> I used my agile intrepid btw.



 wow, really close to thier sound,the presents come stock with cubase 6.5?


----------



## ridner

ordered my CD/DVD


----------



## Coryd

Guitarjon said:


> just recorded this with Cubase 6.5 that came with the meshuggah presets.
> I picked one of the four, did some very minor tweaking to make it fit my guitar, no eq, no processing.
> This sounds pretty darn close to me:
> Shuggah2 by Guitarjon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> I used my agile intrepid btw.



Wow that sounds really close to their tone!


----------



## Rational Gaze

Guitarjon said:


> just recorded this with Cubase 6.5 that came with the meshuggah presets.
> I picked one of the four, did some very minor tweaking to make it fit my guitar, no eq, no processing.
> This sounds pretty darn close to me:
> Shuggah2 by Guitarjon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> I used my agile intrepid btw.



I'm kind of astounded. Can you remind me what you're using? I'm extremely unfamiliar with Cubase. Is this a VST or some kind of Impulse?


----------



## cronux

Randy said:


> Braingasm



now i love gojira and devin... but seeing fred on stage... i jizzed a bit 

and HOW THE F*** can he play with his guitar so low?


----------



## drmosh

Rational Gaze said:


> I'm kind of astounded. Can you remind me what you're using? I'm extremely unfamiliar with Cubase. Is this a VST or some kind of Impulse?



It's the new amp sim VST that came with cubase 6, it was updated with new presets for the 6.5 release


----------



## Mazzy

I'm super impressed with that clip... that's really stock VSTs? I might have to grab a copy of Cubase to fool around with. I already have Pro Tools 10 and Logic Pro 9 though!


----------



## Guitarjon

Yep I made these sounds with Cubase 6.5
I only used my guitar and Cubase 6.5's amp rack for this sound.
The presets were actually made by meshuggah.
I was pretty confident that they would sound good because they know how to make good guitar tones in my opinion.
Anyway, This leads me to believe Fredrik isn't telling lies like some people are claiming on the internet.
Why would he lie? It sounds awesome even if they didn't use it on the album


----------



## Mazzy

Cool, thanks for the info! How did you get ahold of the presets? Are they stock in Cubase, or did you find them elsewhere?


----------



## Guitarjon

Mazzy said:


> Cool, thanks for the info! How did you get ahold of the presets? Are they stock in Cubase, or did you find them elsewhere?



Stock in cubase, but only in 6.5 though


----------



## anomynous

My preorder shipped already.



Awwww yeah.


----------



## goherpsNderp

if the new meshuggah doesn't have anything to do with Fred's DAR amp, and considering where he filmed him trying the amp out, i'd say it's likely to be on the Special Defects followup.

i personally don't have any interest in hearing how other bands use DAR's. 

EDIT: i'm also interested in working with cubase now, not only because of the meshuggah presets but because looking over the website and features list it looks a lot easier to wrap my head around than other apps i've tried before. i'm EXTREMELY dense when it comes to audio production, despite being tech savvy.


----------



## Mazzy

anomynous said:


> My preorder shipped already.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww yeah.


Where did you preorder from? I have Nuclear Blast and Amazon preorders, but haven't heard anything.


----------



## anomynous

CM Distro...which is Nuclear Blast


----------



## damigu

mine didn't ship yet, but they did send me an email that my card has been charged and that it will ship soon.


----------



## Goatchrist

Saw them yesterday.. Rational Gaze is such a killer opening track!!!
Amazing show, they blew my mind!


----------



## vampiregenocide

goherpsNderp said:


> if the new meshuggah doesn't have anything to do with Fred's DAR amp, and considering where he filmed him trying the amp out, i'd say it's likely to be on the Special Defects followup.
> 
> i personally don't have any interest in hearing how other bands use DAR's.
> 
> EDIT: i'm also interested in working with cubase now, not only because of the meshuggah presets but because looking over the website and features list it looks a lot easier to wrap my head around than other apps i've tried before. i'm EXTREMELY dense when it comes to audio production, despite being tech savvy.



Maybe he just hasn't spent enough time with it in a recording/live setting yet to feel comfortable enough fully swapping to it.


----------



## anomynous

damigu said:


> mine didn't ship yet, but they did send me an email that my card has been charged and that it will ship soon.


That is the shipping email


----------



## Zulphur

Read this review 
Meshuggah &#8211; Koloss « The NewReview


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Zulphur said:


> Read this review
> Meshuggah  Koloss « The NewReview



"Put simply, there are much better progressive metal offerings out there. Animals as Leaders, Periphery, Textures, and (dare I say it) Vildhjarta all have better releases available right now. Even Veil of Mayas new album seems slightly more interesting than what Meshuggah, the pioneers of this genre, have offered us here."

I really hope he's kidding.


----------



## Sikthness

Tarantino_Jr said:


> "Put simply, there are much better progressive metal offerings out there. Animals as Leaders, Periphery, Textures, and (dare I say it) Vildhjarta all have better releases available right now. Even Veil of Mayas new album seems slightly more interesting than what Meshuggah, the pioneers of this genre, have offered us here."
> 
> I really hope he's kidding.


 

I dunno why he would be kidding? Just because it has Meshuggah on the cd case doesn't mean every fan has to love it. Id actually be extremely surprised if the new cd is better than the new Vildhjarta, and I've been a huge Meshuggah fan for many years. Meshuggah are legends, but that doesn't mean they are above reproach. Sometimes bands release weak cds, it happens. I hope that isnt the case and that reviewer is partially deaf or something, but its definately possible.


----------



## oompa

How are meshuggah progressive? They were -inventive- 20 years ago, but just because they're a bit more complicated than vanilla metal doesn't mean they're progressive. Progressive bands try to push things forward, these guys try hard to stay the same lol

Progressive, hell they're the most monotone band I listen to, if anything they're out to sound repetitive.

The only other band I can think of that have released that many albums with 90% of the songs in 4/4 time signature, is AC/DC


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Sikthness said:


> I dunno why he would be kidding? Just because it has Meshuggah on the cd case doesn't mean every fan has to love it. Id actually be extremely surprised if the new cd is better than the new Vildhjarta, and I've been a huge Meshuggah fan for many years. Meshuggah are legends, but that doesn't mean they are above reproach. Sometimes bands release weak cds, it happens. I hope that isnt the case and that reviewer is partially deaf or something, but its definately possible.



Yeah I know, I''m just disappointed. I don't like the new Vildhjarta or Periphery... I guess it's a matter of taste.


----------



## drmosh

Tarantino_Jr said:


> Yeah I know, I''m just disappointed. I don't like the new Vildhjarta or Periphery... I guess it's a matter of taste.



which new Periphery?


----------



## anomynous

Eclipse more interesting than Koloss? lol



The only thing interesting on Eclipse is the periphery trolling in Punisher


----------



## vampiregenocide

If there's anything listening to progressive metal has taught me, it's that other people's opinions are meaningless. I mean, that's the case with all music but I don't think I know of any genre where people get so riled up about their opinions. Metal just seems to be full of those types. This isn't aimed at anyone here, but the discussion seemed relevant.


----------



## Sikthness

Tarantino_Jr said:


> Yeah I know, I''m just disappointed. I don't like the new Vildhjarta or Periphery... I guess it's a matter of taste.


 
Definately just a matter of taste, as are all things music. I visit The New Review all the time, but their reviews are hit or miss for me. Sometimes I read shit so stupid on their I laugh out loud, other times they are spot on w/ how I end up feelin about an album. Just cuz one guy doesn't dig it doesn't mean its bad. I know its Meshuggah, and what everyone wants is every review to read like its their best work yet, but I don't see that happening


----------



## GSingleton

got my email saying my order will ship soon...


----------



## Rational Gaze

To be fair, that reviewer seems fairly biased on what he likes, which is fine. He somehow finds the need to compare the music to the current crop of Meshuggah/Sikth influenced bands, which I don't really find a comparison that ultimately makes musical sense. There is a logical progression to their sound, whether he likes to admit it or not, and some will find that it works, and some will not. To each their own.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

This guy is a legend


----------



## GSingleton

That is the guy that did the whole album cover.

ah...found it
http://youtu.be/3ASr3wy1fCE


----------



## Double A

Rational Gaze said:


> To be fair, that reviewer seems fairly biased on what he likes, which is fine. He somehow finds the need to compare the music to the current crop of Meshuggah/Sikth influenced bands, which I don't really find a comparison that ultimately makes musical sense. There is a logical progression to their sound, whether he likes to admit it or not, and some will find that it works, and some will not. To each their own.


Agreed. Comparing Meshuggah to Periphery and Vildhjarta totally misses the point.


----------



## DLG

Double A said:


> Agreed. Comparing Meshuggah to Periphery and Vildhjarta totally misses the point.



yep, this reviewer assumes that since all of these bands are influenced by Meshuggah, it is now Meshuggah's duty to out djent them all, which Meshuggah really couldn't care less about


----------



## Ben.Last

Or, it could just simply be what he says, it could just simply be that he thinks that those bands, who are placed in the same "genre" as Meshuggah, are putting out better music than Meshuggah is at this point. 

Seriously, when you start making excuses for why other peoples' opinions aren't valid, simply because they don't like the same things you do, you've got issues.


----------



## Rational Gaze

^
No. No one is making excuses. It doesn't make musical sense.


----------



## bulb

Having heard the album, ill say this much. Meshuggah are doing exactly what they want to do, and nothing else. They aren't trying to impress anyone, they aren't trying to outdo anyone, it just sounds like they wrote an album that was what THEY wanted to write, devoid of catering to people's expectations.

With that said, just like with EVERY Meshuggah release ever, they will probably not please a lot of their fans with this, but more will likely come to them in the grand scheme because the album is crushing. It definitely has a vibe of it's own and sticks to it and it is on the slow and drony side of things at times, almost like a Gojira album.
I'd say because of that, its more of a grower than a shower, but there is nothing wrong with that, and im excited to see them play some of these songs live because they will absolutely destroy.


----------



## Ben.Last

Rational Gaze said:


> ^
> No. No one is making excuses. It doesn't make musical sense.



Yes, it does. As much sense as comparing 2 or more bands that are in the same genre ever makes sense.

Even if you're referring to the fact that he places it in the light of "progressive music," it makes sense. The representation of them as a progressive band is one that is fairly widely accepted outside of the very small niche of metal fans who even realize that "djent" is getting used as a genre. Did you watch the Metal Evolution series, by chance? Meshuggah was placed under the heading of progressive metal as one of the foremost modern examples.


----------



## Rational Gaze

I guess that's fair. I just feel that he's looking at the band in the same light as the others, which personally doesn't really work in context since the bands are so very different.


----------



## guitareben

bulb said:


> ...it is on the slow and drony side of things at times...
> ...its more of a grower than a shower...



Awesome  And glad that they are writing the music for themselves. The best results are always achieved that way


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Lern2swim said:


> Yes, it does. As much sense as comparing 2 or more bands that are in the same genre ever makes sense.
> 
> Even if you're referring to the fact that he places it in the light of "progressive music," it makes sense. The representation of them as a progressive band is one that is fairly widely accepted outside of the very small niche of metal fans who even realize that "djent" is getting used as a genre. Did you watch the Metal Evolution series, by chance? Meshuggah was placed under the heading of progressive metal as one of the foremost modern examples.



Just saying, for me Meshuggah are not in the same genre with Periphey, Tesseract, etc.


----------



## Ben.Last

Tarantino_Jr said:


> Just saying, for me Meshuggah are not in the same genre with Periphey, Tesseract, etc.



Which is why the concept of sub-genres is ridiculous to me.


----------



## damigu

anomynous said:


> That is the shipping email



are you sure?
when i put in my preorder, it said that the card would be charged about a week prior to expected shipping.


----------



## JamesM

I'm amazed, and impressed, that this hasn't leaked yet.


----------



## Fiction

Stop fighting SSO Family! Just bathe in the essence of metal!


----------



## Eptaceros

Anybody here purchase the original presale tickets for the upcoming North America tour? Have you received it in the mail yet?


----------



## damigu

i ordered my ticket a few days after they went on sale and received it about 2.5-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Ben.Last

Fiction said:


> Stop fighting SSO Family! Just bathe in the essence of metal!



Who's fighting?


----------



## Eptaceros

damigu said:


> i ordered my ticket a few days after they went on sale and received it about 2.5-3 weeks ago.



Are you talking about the general admission tickets or the presale tickets that Meshuggah allowed by "logging in" and subscribing?


----------



## samdaman87

I pre-ordered my ticket and they gave me an email that says this

*You should receive your tickets one week prior to the event. If you have not received your tickets, please contact blah blah blah.*


----------



## anomynous

damigu said:


> are you sure?
> when i put in my preorder, it said that the card would be charged about a week prior to expected shipping.


It has been every time I've ordered from CM before


----------



## bulb

The Armada said:


> I'm amazed, and impressed, that this hasn't leaked yet.



considering the last one leaked about 3 months before it was out (one of the earliest leaks i have ever seen personally), i feel like they have taken all measures to run as tight a ship as possible this time around.


----------



## Asrial

Devins "Deconstruction" was also a fairly early leak. Sumeria was the first leak, and it was leaked even farther away from release than Sinews was to Koloss.

I can't imagine how they've managed to keep the leaks, but I'm confident that there will be a leak one week prior to release for download.

EDIT: Oh. Thought you referred to Sinews and Koloss, not their last effort ObZen. My bad.


----------



## Fiction

Lern2swim said:


> Who's fighting?



I knew someone would mention something along those lines


----------



## Eptaceros

samdaman87 said:


> I pre-ordered my ticket and they gave me an email that says this
> 
> *You should receive your tickets one week prior to the event. If you have not received your tickets, please contact blah blah blah.*



Hmm, this sounds vaguely familiar. Now that I'm not dazed by the initial news of the Meshuggah tour, that message is wack. The presale tickets went out months before the show would happen, and they are only shipping out the tickets two weeks before the show? Sounds risky.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i agree with bulb's assessment, and i'd also like to add that the "bad review" a lot of people are talking about is quite revealing in the tastes of the writer, and it's quite obvious that he's discounting meshuggah moving forward with this new album because they don't happen to be moving in the direction that he would prefer. if gojira's next album was full of blistering fast solos, that would still be moving forward FOR GOJIRA, but not necessarily the direction i assumed they would go, or where i would prefer they go. that doesn't mean they aren't moving forward though.

"djent" (god i fucking hate it) isn't the only direction progressive metal can go toward. i think he does the term progressive a great disservice by not only defining it, but then also failing to properly use it in his damnation of the album. but i digress; meshuggah albums are always harshly criticized at first, and then eventually become more widely accepted as everyone finally wraps their heads around it all fully.

i'm still processing the awesomeness that is Catch 33, so as misha said- their albums are growers, not showers.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

^
This. Hell, I remember hearing Meshuggah (more specifically, I saw the music video for Bleed) for the first time when I was 14, and hating it. Two years later, I stumbled across the music video for New Millennium Cyanide Christ, and loving the music! And I know I've had to adjust to every single song of theirs, to fully appreciate it. Meshuggah's music is not the kind of music where you can listen just once and get it. It takes a few repeat listening sessions. Plain and simple.


----------



## revclay

bulb said:


> its more of a grower than a shower



Well, no one should expect a Meshuggah album to be like a shower. Unless you're talking about a shower equipped with the Commando 450 like Kramer's in Seinfeld.


----------



## MacTown09

cronux said:


>




I love this video. When Fredrick starts walking in a circle with his head back at 2:04 I just crack up every time cuz it's exactly what my head does when this part comes!


----------



## Slaytanic

Does anyone have a decent pod x3 preset for the solo in Future Breed Machine? the Holdsworth-y type tone?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Just go onto the line 6 user tone site and look for a holdsworth present, that will get you pretty close


----------



## spawnofthesith

goherpsNderp said:


> "djent" (god i fucking hate it) isn't the only direction progressive metal can go toward. i think he does the term progressive a great disservice by not only defining it, but then also failing to properly use it in his damnation of the album. but i digress; meshuggah albums are always harshly criticized at first, and then eventually become more widely accepted as everyone finally wraps their heads around it all fully.



Yeah I thought it was kinda ironic that he started off with the whole "fuck djent, no such thing its prog" thing, and then was upset that the new album didn't sound like that one small niche of progressive metal


----------



## Tang

Has anyone else ever heard a riff that just makes you laugh out loud. The riff that starts when the drums come makes me giggle like a school-girl. The way it turns around when you least expect it. Damn.

it's at :27 or so.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

SLUG Magazine | National Music Reviews | Page 8
Meshuggah
Koloss
Nuclear Blast
Street: 03.27
Meshuggah = Vildhjarta + Textures + what every so-called &#8220;djent&#8221; band wishes they were
To answer the loyal Meshuggahites, the big question is, is Koloss going to disappoint them? Not at all, not in the slightest. I&#8217;ve always admired the way these Swedes can manipulate generally the same tones and chords into multi-layered and dynamic albums. Layers upon layers is what you&#8217;re going to get with the new album. In terms of flat-out mechanized, cold, bristling discontent with that extra hint of rage, Koloss beats the band&#8217;s last album, Obzen, into oblivion. Formulas the band&#8217;s been working with since Nothing, which made every fan or newcomer of the band go crazy, are used here to their maximum potential. If the year goes on and people aren&#8217;t talking about this album, I&#8217;ll be at a loss. I always wondered if the guys in the band liked math in school. Koloss plays out like a physics lesson gone horribly wrong&#8212;the album creates equations on top of equations that equal the right answer, but somehow in the wrong way. Koloss brings the elements from the band&#8217;s past few albums into one beast that, guaranteed, every time you listen, you&#8217;re going to interpret differently or find something new. &#8211;Bryer Wharton


----------



## Somnium

The artwork in that video looks so damn craaaaazy!


----------



## canuck brian

Tarantino_Jr said:


> Formulas the band&#8217;s been working with since Nothing, which made every fan or newcomer of the band go crazy, are used here to their maximum potential.



I've preordered the album, but reading this one line is what makes wonder if i should have. I hated Nothing and Catch 33. I was really hoping after hearing Obzen, which sounded like they were moving in a direction I really liked with Combustion and Bleed, that they'd bring a little more of the same. Droning rhythm exercises just don't do it for me.

Someone called me an "old-school" Meshuggah fan a while ago because I loved None, DEI and Chaosphere more than anything they've done in a loooooong time. I was sad.


----------



## fps

canuck brian said:


> I've preordered the album, but reading this one line is what makes wonder if i should have. I hated Nothing and Catch 33. I was really hoping after hearing Obzen, which sounded like they were moving in a direction I really liked with Combustion and Bleed, that they'd bring a little more of the same. Droning rhythm exercises just don't do it for me.
> 
> Someone called me an "old-school" Meshuggah fan a while ago because I loved None, DEI and Chaosphere more than anything they've done in a loooooong time. I was sad.



They lost me after I. Catch 33 was boooooring, Obzen was fun but inessential, apart from Electric Red, This Spiteful Snake and one of the later ones which was just MONSTROOUS. Nothing is the last album that made me


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

canuck brian said:


> I've preordered the album, but reading this one line is what makes wonder if i should have. I hated Nothing and Catch 33. I was really hoping after hearing Obzen, which sounded like they were moving in a direction I really liked with Combustion and Bleed, that they'd bring a little more of the same. Droning rhythm exercises just don't do it for me.
> 
> Someone called me an "old-school" Meshuggah fan a while ago because I loved None, DEI and Chaosphere more than anything they've done in a loooooong time. I was sad.



Well you still have The Hurt That Finds You First. This song is going to be mind blowing.


----------



## Sikthness

fps said:


> They lost me after I. Catch 33 was boooooring, Obzen was fun but inessential, apart from Electric Red, This Spiteful Snake and one of the later ones which was just MONSTROOUS. Nothing is the last album that made me


 

"I" was far, far superior to Catch 33. It doesn't get anywhere near the love it deserves. The first like 70% of C33 is kinda boring, but I admit I love the end (Dehumanization, Shed). Obzen had some great tracks, specifically the awesome Bleed and Dancers.. Surprised to see so many people around here loving Electric Red, I think its one of the worst songs theyve ever done. This Spiteful Snake is great too. They really need to bring back the crazy dissonant solos from Chaosphere and Nothing. I love the solos in Glints Collide, Perpetual Black Second, and any from Chaosphere. Speaking of which, Chaosphere is easily my favorite Meshuggah cd. That shit is so brutal. I know they will never release a cd like that again, but god damn if I wouldn't pay good money for Chaosphere 2.0.


----------



## flavenstein

Sikthness said:


> Surprised to see so many people around here loving Electric Red, I think its one of the worst songs theyve ever done


<br><br>Why do you think this? (I'm just curious)


----------



## Rational Gaze

flavenstein said:


> <br><br>Why do you think this? (I'm just curious)



Same. That end groove makes me drop a third testicle every time.


----------



## Fiction

Rational Gaze said:


> Same. That end groove makes me drop a third testicle every time.



How many third testicles can one man have?


----------



## MFB

I dislike I and feel no strong way towards Catch 33, come at me bros 

Seriously though, I just kind of bores me. Meanwhile, "Gods of Rapture" came on Pandora today and it was an immediate "Oh fuck yeah" reaction. I dont think Ill ever become adjusted to the early vocal work since it reminds me of a faux-Hetfield sound over this totally fucking different music


----------



## Rational Gaze

Fiction said:


> How many third testicles can one man have?



Several sir, several.


----------



## DLG

electric red is def a highlight of Obzen


----------



## Mazzy

Pravus is my favorite track from Obzen. Meshuggah have never done anything less than spectacular, IMO. Each album ha sheen greater than the last, although my personal favorite will probably always be Nothing, since that's the album that turned me onto them and holds the most nostalgia. I might be a fanboy, but I would probably be thrilled with anything they release. The tracks heard from Koloss so far are great, and it does seem like a return to form pre-Obzen, but I've only heard the clips and tracks everyone else has, so that might be a premature prediction. Catch 33 was a terrific album but much like I, needs a different approach when listening to really appreciate it. It's a complete work, not an album to skip the "boring 70%" and get to the meaty tracks. It builds up through the repetition and droning, so sit back and veg out with your preferred intoxicant, and let it take you to another world.


----------



## sakeido

I really want to hear the full song of The Devils Name Is Surveillance or w/e its called


----------



## kevdes93

DEMIURGE WILL BE THE EQUIVALENT OF A TANK SELL HITTING AN ORPHANAGE


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

New album is gonna be sick!


----------



## DLG

REVIEW: MESHUGGAH&#8217;S KOLOSS IS A GIANT | MetalSucks


----------



## Mazzy

hope the 'accessible' comments aren't accurate. i want meshugga to get weirder and weirder. i want dancers about 11 times on an album. I'm sure ill still dig it though.


----------



## DLG

Mazzy said:


> hope the 'accessible' comments aren't accurate. i want meshugga to get weirder and weirder. i want dancers about 11 times on an album. I'm sure ill still dig it though.



I honestly hope that Meshuggah will leave metal soon and just explore some type of weird, king crimson-esque territories for the next couple decades, but I doubt that's going to happen, especially since they need to make money and Jens can't sing


----------



## BlindingLight7

DLG said:


> blahblahblahblah *Jens can't sing *


ahem



2:35


----------



## EndOfWill

He should've rephrased. Almost everyone can sing.
Jens can't sing _well._ 
But in all seriousness I have heard singing that is much worse.
A song with their newer sound would be cool with some cleans.


----------



## DLG

ideally, jen could just pick up a guitar again since it was the band's original second guitar


----------



## Sikthness

flavenstein said:


> <br><br>Why do you think this? (I'm just curious)


 

Its kinda boring. The end is awesome. i don't hate it, I just think its weak. The end is great but you gotta listen to the whole song to get that buildup. You can't just listen to the end. That's like skippin to your favorite part of an Isis song, its just not the same. Need that buildup. I just never really liked Electric Red that much. I should say I'm a much bigger fan of their faster songs (usually). I love me some Nebulous n whatnot, but generally I like the more intense ones. Different strokes i suppose


----------



## fps

BlindingLight7 said:


> ahem
> 
> 
> 
> 2:35




LOVE that song


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

DLG said:


> ideally, Jens could just pick up a guitar again since it was the band's original second guitar



This would be absolutely awesome. Even though it will probably never happen, I'd love to see this.


----------



## vampiregenocide

He does still play, as he has a UV7 (At least when he did his video fr Rational Gaze) and he recently got a BRJ. Hopefully he does something outside of Meshuggah at some point. Always nice to see a different side to musicians.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr




----------



## vampiregenocide

So the music video is going to be for 'I Am Colossus'?


----------



## leandroab

I see that cover art has some fractals... Cooooool!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Tarantino_Jr said:


>


They must be oldfags, Tri-forcing hella hard!

MESHUGGAH IS ILLUMINATI!!! OMFG EVIL 

hhehe


Anyway, I'm stoked for the video. I think that "I am colossus" Is one of the stronger tracks from what I've heard, I just hope it tops the bleed video.


----------



## DLG

I'm more excited about the documentary footage Scion is going to be filming of the Meshuggah/Decapitated/Baroness tour


----------



## Mwoit

^That tour sounds so good.


----------



## Mazzy

It baffles me that Baroness is after Decapitated on the bill.


----------



## Zulphur

Different previews
Koloss (2012) | Meshuggah | High quality MP3 downloads | 7digital Eire

Preety cool tunes .


----------



## wankerness

Zulphur said:


> Different previews
> Koloss (2012) | Meshuggah | High quality MP3 downloads | 7digital Eire
> 
> Preety cool tunes .



These samples are great, all of them are of way more interesting parts than the itunes samples, besides "Swarm." I'm way more excited about the other tracks now.


----------



## Genome

Zulphur said:


> Different previews
> Koloss (2012) | Meshuggah | High quality MP3 downloads | 7digital Eire
> 
> Preety cool tunes .



Fuck


----------



## TheBloodstained

Damn, it's getting harder to avoid listening to the samples when reading you peoples reactions to them! 

But I won't budge! I'll wait patiently 'till I have the physical CD in my hand, and then rock out like I've never rocked out before!


----------



## damigu

TheBloodstained said:


> Damn, it's getting harder to avoid listening to the samples when reading you peoples reactions to them!
> 
> But I won't budge! I'll wait patiently 'till I have the physical CD in my hand, and then rock out like I've never rocked out before!



me, too.

i refuse to listen to 10, 20, 30 second clips. i listened to the 2 full songs they leaked, but i can wait until i have the whole album in my hand to hear the rest in full. it'll be better that way because every last bit will be entirely new to my ears!


----------



## tr0n

I think Demiurge is gonna be my favourite track on this album. I've got the day off work on the release, so if my Nuclear Blast order doesn't arrive I shall have to resort to desperate measures...


----------



## fps

Haven't heard a single second, don't want to til I've got the album/


----------



## Tarantino_Jr




----------



## Mazzy

Meshuggah are going to be huge with this album. Bleed was a break for them, but this album looks like it's going to be full of bangers. I definitely see it being 'more accessible' like others said.


----------



## sh4z

Listening to Samples of Meshuggah's Koloss

Here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007D2RHJK/

Cant wait to buy this album!


----------



## JamesM

Nuclear Blast are incredible for keeping this under wraps.

Keep up the good work, guys. Maybe there is a little hope for the music industry.


----------



## JP Universe

This is going to be my favourite album of all time. There, I said it!!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

The Armada said:


> Nuclear Blast are incredible for keeping this under wraps.
> 
> Keep up the good work, guys. Maybe there is a little hope for the music industry.


It'll be any day now though, Cause I'm fairly sure that it'll start arriving at stores and such this week, and you know that it's not just going to sit in the backroom till the 23rd.

Before any of you flip your shit, I pre-ordered well in advance, and I think that the US release is bullshit.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

HD


----------



## kris_jammage

BlindingLight7 said:


> It'll be any day now though, Cause I'm fairly sure that it'll start arriving at stores and such this week, and you know that it's not just going to sit in the backroom till the 23rd.
> 
> Before any of you flip your shit, I pre-ordered well in advance, and I think that the US release is bullshit.


 
Ive pre-ordered from Nuclear Blast myself. My copy willl be coming from Germany and i just read the release dates are 23rd for Germany, the 26th for the rest of Europe and the 27th for US, which sucks for anyone not it Germany.

Hoping they send them out to be with us for the German release date. DYING for this album!


----------



## NovaReaper

album leaked, god damn this is massive.


----------



## Mazzy

Yep, downloading at the moment... can't wait. I'm usually don't download much music, but since I'e preordered multiple editions and formats of this album, I don't feel too guilty


----------



## philkilla

I am listening now...holy shit is all


I pre-ordered too...because Mesh are my gods lol



It's like all of their best albums had sex and Koloss popped out!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Oh did you know the album just leaked? I couldn't have guessed!


----------



## kevdes93

this album... nuoh my god...

glad i preordered it!


----------



## Tang

BlindingLight7 said:


> It'll be any day now though, Cause I'm fairly sure that it'll start arriving at stores and such this week, and you know that it's not just going to sit in the backroom till the 23rd.
> 
> Before any of you flip your shit, I pre-ordered well in advance, and I think that the US release is bullshit.





BlindingLight7 said:


> Oh did you know the album just leaked? I couldn't have guessed!





It's a conspiracy.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Conspire all you want, I have nothing to do with it. 


P.s. I'm having a hard time processing the guitar tone, It's heavy, but it feels like it's underwater or something.


The "Whale Solo" in I Am Colossus, omg


----------



## DLG

meshuggah >>>


----------



## BlindingLight7

meshuggah >>>


----------



## DLG

when the outro riff of Marrow started I almost punched my dog in the face


----------



## willow

Koloss is superior


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Password? WTF?


----------



## philkilla

Behind the Sun is just a monstrous song.


----------



## DLG

most obvious death metal influence they have ever shown on that one, imo. early favorite.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Am I the only one that can't find a normal download? Fuck


----------



## Tang

horray!


----------



## osmosis2259

It's also on Spotify too for anyone that doesn't want to download.


----------



## VILARIKA

I'm pretty sure a mod will come in here and shut all this leaking talk down...


----------



## Tang

osmosis2259 said:


> It's also on Spotify too for anyone that doesn't want to download.



Interesting. I wonder if they'll ask Spotify to take the album down until it's released?


----------



## osmosis2259

Tang said:


> Interesting. I wonder if they'll ask Spotify to take the album down until it's released?



This usually happens on Spotify and then it'll get taken down a couple days before the album is released. Then it will be back up after the album is released. 

I still ordered the album so I'll probably just listen to it 2-3 times then wait till the actual thing comes.


----------



## ZEBOV

Tarantino_Jr said:


>




I just listened to this, and immediately preordered.


----------



## Tang

It feels like they really brought out some variety on this release. Like philkilla said, it's an amalgamation of everything Meshuggah is good at.

It's more than just rhythm exercises.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i was just fucked by a giant wall of sound that the elders called "koloss" and loved every second of it


----------



## leandroab

This album is amazing. I need to buy it. I need to rub it against my crotch and call it Sally...



Uh scratch that last part...

I only listened to it once, but Behind the Sun is my current favorite tied with Demiurge. The Last Vigil also made me cry, I love this shit.


----------



## DLG

can't wait to get the cd and head over to my best friends hi fi audio setup


----------



## Sikthness

Ok. Listened. now I'll admit I was startin to get worried, since I just kinda liked Break Those Bones.. and didn't really like Do Not Look Down. But this is pretty awesome. The Demon's Name is Surveillance is awesome. Love the solo. This is super heavy. In a way its kinda what I expected, like someone above said its an amalgamation of their styles, but it doesn't really sound rehashed. This is good shit. I will now go punish myself for shamefully doubting one of my fav bands.


----------



## Bigsby

i NEED to hear this but i can't find it on spotify


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sikthness said:


> Ok. Listened. now I'll admit I was startin to get worried, since I just kinda liked Break Those Bones.. and didn't really like Do Not Look Down.



Funny, it seemed the other way around for a lot of people I saw. Many said Break Those Bones was too dull, but loved the groove in Do Not Look Down. I love em both and everything else I've heard so far. I had a listen to The Demon's Name Is Surveillance and thought that was epic.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Demiurge is my favorite so far. I'm going to listen through again and write a review for each song.


----------



## Tang

AntoneBigsby said:


> i NEED to hear this but i can't find it on spotify



try this.

#NowPlaying Meshuggah &#8211; Koloss on #Spotify
Koloss by Meshuggah on Spotify


----------



## Bigsby

i agree demiurge is my favorite so far the hurt that finds you first is a close second, also this album, Oh my God. this album, Oh my God. Oh my God, guys,this album


----------



## BlindingLight7

*


1. I Am Colossus:* 5/5

I feel like Jens recorded this is a big room, his vox seem to reverberate a ton. The Chugging bits are really nice but I think the tone could've used more mids on this track, other than that it's fucking massive. The "whale solo" is pretty great, and I have no clue why. But this song is just like that, primal and dark. 
*
2. The Demos Name Is Surveillance*: 5/5

THRASH, I can see this being a circle pit song, If they ever play it live that is. Jens is incredible on this track, the way he synchornizes with the riffs is immense. Kind of disappointing regular tappy solo by fredrik on this one, but It fits the chaotic atmosphere of the song.  

*3. Do Not Look Down*: 4/5

I actually learned quite a bit of this last night, the groove really punches through on this song. That's all I got really, this is a perfect example of what meshuggah is all about. 

*4. Behind the Sun*: 5/5

Kind of a slow beginning for this one, I LOVE the intro though.  The way it builds and transitions is huge and greatly executed...into what I can only call Meshuggah's version of Death Metal. The leads in this are pretty droney and add a good sense of darkness to the song. 

*5. The Hurt That Finds You First*: 5/5

My favorite song as of now, ugh........there isn't a single bad thing about this one, it's fucking perfect. So huge, fast, and brutal

*6. Marrow*: 5/5

Best twangy intro groove ever, this one makes you want to headbang, FINALLY a solo that is a bit old school thordendal, chaotic but sensible...fucking love the slamming riff right after it too. Then the NEXT solo...fuck yes...fucking my ears with delicious licks

The "breakdown" is pretty sick also.

*7. Break those bones whose sinews gave it aids:* 4/5

Really Slow, Really Low, Really Brutal, Really Dark. may not fit everyones tastes, but this song is by far the most brutal song they have ever wrote in my opinion. I really think that's what they went for on this song, and they succeeded. 

*8. Swarm*: 3/5 until halfway, then: 5/5

This song is the most boring one for me, I love the drumming on it though, but it really never goes anywhere for the longest time, then the groove REALLLLLY kicks in by about 2/3rds into it, and the solo sounds like a million cats dying in rapid sequestration. fuck. 
*
9. Demiurge: 5/5
*
This song makes you want to slam your face into concrete, it's so heavy.  The way this song just slams and grooves makes it my favorite on the record. The bridge in this song is just disgustingly raw and MESHUGGAH. these kind of songs are what made me fall in love with them, and it's still my favorite kind of grooves today. 

The middle eastern vibes within this song really sound great and kind of give you a theme of being in egypt or elsewhere. 
*
10. The Last Vagisil: 3/5

*This song is either influenced by tesseract greatly or tesseract stole everything from Meshuggah. I really don't know. Still a good ambient track...but I would've prefered a HEAVY song finish off suchan amazing CD, this doesn't really fit into the CD at all in my opinion*.



Overall:  1/2 

Fucking amazing album, they did not let me down. 

*


----------



## vampiregenocide

Isn't this album produced by one of the guitarists of Vildhjarta? Would explain the Tesseracty cleans at the end, as I've always felt both Vild and Tess have had had similar sounding cleans.


----------



## BlindingLight7

vampiregenocide said:


> Isn't this album produced by one of the guitarists of Vildhjarta? Would explain the Tesseracty cleans at the end, as I've always felt both Vild and Tess have had had similar sounding cleans.


They share a maiden name, *Bergstrand*. but thats it


----------



## samdaman87

The guy writing this review is kind of a jerk towards any other band that is trying to play this particular style of music. I like all sorts of music, but just read some of the things he says about these so called "Immitators" of Meshuggah with their "nice and trendy" clothes. I haven't heard the cd at all and I will be patient for the day it arrives at my house. Big up to all you guys who are waiting patiently to hear this masterpiece 

NO CLEAN SINGING » MESHUGGAH: &#8220;KOLOSS&#8221;


----------



## kevdes93

demiurge and the demons name are the sonic equivalent of an orphanage being hit with a tank shell.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Oooh, finally found the video of the guy who was filming during the Meshuggah set at the Sydney Soundwave a month ago.

MESHUGGAH- SYDNEY SOUNDWAVE 2012 (pitcam).wmv - YouTube

I'm the guy at 4:24 who goes headbanging past the camera during "Break those Bones...". I ended up headbanging to the middle of the circle pit (4:31) where a headbanging circle was formed! Was so intense!



BlindingLight7 said:


> *
> 
> 7. Break those bones whose sinews gave it aids: 4/5
> 
> 10. The Last Vagisil: 3/5
> 
> *



Very sneaky sir.


That being said, shotgun on writing a joke song about the last remaining Vagisil on the planet!


----------



## Rational Gaze

Can't wait to watch the DVD of this as well. Today is christmas for me


----------



## BlindingLight7

One more gripe, the hurt that finds you first, I know why they titled it that, theres this huge build up at the end of the song, and NOTHING happens


----------



## RGA8

wow! Meshuggah is so good! I can't wait to buy this!


----------



## osmosis2259

Tang said:


> try this.
> 
> #NowPlaying Meshuggah  Koloss on #Spotify
> Koloss by Meshuggah on Spotify



Yeah I only use spotify at work so who knows maybe it got taken down already. The quality and everything was great though. Can't wait till the CD/DVD edition arrrives!


----------



## cyril v

It's not available anymore on Spotify. Anyways, I'm still holding out for my cd, should be here soon I suppose.


----------



## sahaal

I know I'm a terrible person for not waiting but fuck me this album is amazing, fuckin colossal! Proud of you Meshuggah


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

No vocals by Tomas?


----------



## Rational Gaze

The crazy, insanely huge groove in the last 2/3rds of Demiurge made my skull crack on the outside, the fragments imploded into my brain, and I was left with giblets for a head. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## bulb

Holy Shit! 
Tell me that bonus track doesnt have the heaviest riff Meshuggah have ever written!?
I hope to god they play "Relive an Existence Devoured" live, but seeing as how it has Fred's "33" controller all over it and Tomas's vocals, they probably won't.
le sigh...


----------



## DLG

vampiregenocide said:


> Isn't this album produced by one of the guitarists of Vildhjarta? Would explain the Tesseracty cleans at the end, as I've always felt both Vild and Tess have had had similar sounding cleans.



not unless the guy from Vildhjarta produced Chaosphere and co-mixed SYL - City.


----------



## bulb

DLG said:


> not unless the guy from Vildhjarta produced Chaosphere and co-mixed SYL - City.



I thought it was Nicklas Backstrom who did this album? Insane that he is so good at hockey AND producing!


----------



## Rational Gaze

I think BOTH Nicklas Backstroms worked together on this one.


----------



## BlindingLight7

bulb said:


> Holy Shit!
> Tell me that bonus track doesnt have the heaviest riff Meshuggah have ever written!?
> I hope to god they play "Relive an Existence Devoured" live, but seeing as how it has Fred's "33" controller all over it and Tomas's vocals, they probably won't.
> le sigh...











Bonus Track you say?


----------



## bulb

BlindingLight7 said:


> Bonus Track you say?



Well, i mean i just assumed as much. It's not listed on the released tracklist, but it is unquestionably meshuggah and has the same mix as the rest of the album, not sure why they made it a bonus track, might be my favorite song on koloss!


----------



## guy in latvia

so yea, heard it a bunch of times so far. have to say it shocked me, definitely not what i expected. production is amazing, songs are ridiculous, the whole album is retarded. what really scares me is how "on beat" the songs sound, but when you try to count the rhythm along to the song its like math doesn't work anymore...

theyve really outdone themselves with this album, album of the year no doubt. makes me want to throw money at them! i hope i get to see them tour this year! must get some new 'shuggah merch...


----------



## guy in latvia

bulb said:


> I thought it was Nicklas Backstrom who did this album? Insane that he is so good at hockey AND producing!



Blackstrom is awesome, sadly Ovi is a total tool...


----------



## BlindingLight7

bulb said:


> Well, i mean i just assumed as much. It's not listed on the released tracklist, but it is unquestionably meshuggah and has the same mix as the rest of the album, not sure why they made it a bonus track, might be my favorite song on koloss!


I've seen no word of a bonus track at all...

I suppose I can hope that maybe us who pre-ordered got an extra treat...

Or you're just trolling


I REMEMBER WHEN YOU JOINED DISTURBED BULB, DO YOU?!


----------



## Mazzy

I've been listening to it nonstop... it's too early to say anything. Meshuggah albums always need time to sink in, and are more impressive on the hundredth listen than they were on the first.


----------



## Guitarjon

amazing album, but what do you guys think of the mix/master?
I mean the drums sound good and all, but the kick really pushes the guitars away especially in double bass parts.
This makes the guitars pretty inaudible at times.
I'm curious how other people hear this mix.


----------



## DLG

i think it's all great. they actually sound like real guitars this time around, more organic, and there is some separation between the guitars and bass. it's not just one big chunk of over-compression. 

the drums sound badass, a lot like their earlier material, bigger and more ballsy.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

This album has the best production/mixing/sound, hands down.
And they didn't use even once the Rational Gaze riff! Impossible


----------



## Guitarjon

Tarantino_Jr said:


> This album has the best production/mixing/sound, hands down.
> And they didn't use even once the Rational Gaze riff! Impossible



yeah i also like the guitar sound, when it's not drowned out by the kick drum.
I am a mixing engineer myself and it sounds like either the kick drum side-chain compresses the entire mix or the master is just kinda messep up.
It's not that big of a deal, but i like to be able to hear all the notes the guitars play...
It's also a matter of taste, still dig the album though so i'm not trying to complain.


----------



## Fiction

Maybe you managed to stumble across a bad rip?


----------



## Rock4ever

Man this is pissing me off. All the usual channels I get leaks from either dont have it or the download comes to a slow trickle some point midway.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Rock4ever said:


> Man this is pissing me off. All the usual channels I get leaks from either dont have it or the download comes to a slow trickle some point midway.


So BUY it


----------



## Guitarjon

Fiction said:


> Maybe you managed to stumble across a bad rip?



no it's not a bad rip that's for sure.
Anyway, most people probably won't even hear what i hear,
like i said i do mixes myself, so i probably listen to music with different ears.
The mix is nearly perfect for me, the vocals are brutal, the guitars and drums sound great.
The only thing they could have done a little bit better in my ears (for my taste) is the balance of the kick and guitars.
It's also a lot less noticeable in tracks where there is a lot of room between the kicks.
Just most of the double bass parts.
Anyway, all is good, just something i noticed.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

It is sooooooooo difficult to not listen to this. But I shall wait for the album to come out! I swear!


----------



## cronux

gotta say, it's more simplistic then ObZen but it has kinda more layering all around... it's awesome and i love it! 

i will buy the deluxe edition as soon as it hits the shops... 

made me think even more about getting a meshuggah tattoo


----------



## cronux

repost :/


----------



## RGA8

Guitarjon said:


> no it's not a bad rip that's for sure.
> Anyway, most people probably won't even hear what i hear,
> like i said i do mixes myself, so i probably listen to music with different ears.
> The mix is nearly perfect for me, the vocals are brutal, the guitars and drums sound great.
> The only thing they could have done a little bit better in my ears (for my taste) is the balance of the kick and guitars.
> It's also a lot less noticeable in tracks where there is a lot of room between the kicks.
> Just most of the double bass parts.
> Anyway, all is good, just something i noticed.


 
I'm hearing the same thing you are bro but only on certain speakers. Through my JBL studio monitors it's perfect. The mix also sounds very tight in my Shure ear buds but it's very "boomy" through my car stereo. So "boomy" I can't hear the guitars at moments just like you pointed out. Oh well, two out of three ain't bad!


----------



## osmosis2259

It's still on Spotify


----------



## Rock4ever

BlindingLight7 said:


> So BUY it



Oh that's right it's March 27th already. Don't know how that got by me.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Rock4ever said:


> Oh that's right it's March 27th already. Don't know how that got by me.


Search for "Meshuggah Koloss"

Patience.


----------



## The Beard

bulb said:


> Well, i mean i just assumed as much. It's not listed on the released tracklist, but it is unquestionably meshuggah and has the same mix as the rest of the album, not sure why they made it a bonus track, might be my favorite song on koloss!



Wait so is the bonus track fo realz?

You tell me do things, I done runnin', so idk 

If it is real, then I MUST HAVE IT


----------



## sol niger 333

BlindingLight7 said:


> ahem
> 
> 
> 
> 2:35




Man I love this song still. Vocal and riff drop at 5:20 is KILLER. "You're all I haaaaaaaave!!! Fredriks fruity/happy solo in the clean section is so cool too, and his solo from 3:30, he really used to construct his lead parts and the older arrangements gave license for that. I hope he has put some stuff together on Koloss. Do not look down solo was raaaad, especially the very end of it into that monsterous riff.


----------



## The Beard

DEMIURGE @ 2:26 =







HOLY SHIT


----------



## JamesM

^Agreed, that might be one of my favorite Shug riffs of all time.


----------



## leandroab

stc423 said:


> You tell me do things, I done runnin', so idk


----------



## matt397

bulb said:


> Holy Shit!
> Tell me that bonus track doesnt have the heaviest riff Meshuggah have ever written!?
> I hope to god they play "Relive an Existence Devoured" live, but seeing as how it has Fred's "33" controller all over it and Tomas's vocals, they probably won't.
> le sigh...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

made me


----------



## Wookieslayer

LOL ^


new Koloss Day!


----------



## DLG

nice divine intervention flag


----------



## Wookieslayer

Thanks dude. I also have a Demanufacture - Fear Factory one


----------



## coreysMonster

I listened to this album once and was all "meh".

Giving it a second spin now, and I'm going to go wash my mouth out with a metal sponge for spewing such heresy. I don't know why, but listening to a Meshuggah album a second time makes everything "click" a lot more, and this is FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## anomynous

Definitely happy I ordered the LP + shirt. That shirt looks killer.


----------



## DLG

yep, best looking merch they've had in a while. will cop when I see them this summer


----------



## ScottyB724

That makes me jealous that I waited too long to pre-order before they ran out of the autographed things, but I'm sure it will all wash away once I'm holding the Vinyl in my hands in a few days


----------



## Rational Gaze

I couldn't stand The Hurt That Finds You First initially. The thrash beat wore on me really fast as the first 2 minutes failed to really show dynamics. But a second time through, and with the gorgeous, breath like outro, the song just makes so much sense. Good shit all around. Demiurge still kills for me. Absolute classic.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

When Jens sings "into the nightmare" on Behind the Sun he really reminds me of another vocalist, but I can't figure out who is that vocalist...


----------



## BlindingLight7

ScottyB724 said:


> That makes me jealous that I waited too long to pre-order before they ran out of the autographed things, but I'm sure it will all wash away once I'm holding the Vinyl in my hands in a few days


Take it to a show and watch them sign it, I think that's more gratifying than paying a shit ton for a autographed one as a pre order bonus, but that's just me.


----------



## Wookieslayer

^ Good point!


----------



## cronux

well.. the shirt looks awesome... BUT

Meshuggah (Gateman) Zipped Hood. Buy Meshuggah (Gateman) Zipped Hood at the official Meshuggah online shop

I.WANT.


----------



## Wookieslayer

cronux said:


> well.. the shirt looks awesome... BUT
> 
> Meshuggah (Gateman) Zipped Hood. Buy Meshuggah (Gateman) Zipped Hood at the official Meshuggah online shop
> 
> I.WANT.



Dude the front is sick... but what is with designs these days putting logos and shit on the back on the ass? This new Meshuggah shirt (and my Rotting Christ shirt) is not a Juicy booty shorts advertisement lol. I don't need print or designs on my ass when I wear them LOL. I'm not a chick!

I mean it's kind of funny seeing that face on my butt but really? It's enough to keep me from buying that sweatshirt. :angry:

It would be better if it said something like, "Problem?" but I digress.


----------



## Mazzy

Where could I find that hoodie in North America?


----------



## cronux

Mazzy said:


> Where could I find that hoodie in North America?



only pikachu knows...

i've searched the web and this is the only Koloss hoodie i've found :/


----------



## ridner

I got the CD/DVD version. Will most likely pick up some more stuff when I see them next week! New album is badass!


----------



## kevdes93

upon further listens, ive decided that behind the sun is another fave :headbang:

my itunes play count is as follows

i am not colossus - 14

the demons name is poop - 27

do not look up - 5

behind the moon - 19

the hurt that finds you last - 9

mawwow - 11

break those bones who dont like meshuggah - 5

swarm of bees - 12

demiurge cant think of a clever/not funny title - 34 :headbang:

last vigil - 3 (i wish they put in a super heavy song to close but with an album this awesome im not gonna whine)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Hurt That Finds You First is fucking AMAZING. It's funny to think that they are an old band that have been around for longer than 95% of 'popular' bands today and yet this album absolutely smokes most modern bands in the aggression department. Fucking love this.


----------



## Sepultorture

Listened to the whole thing, didn't grab me like Obzen did right off the bat, i've loved Meshuggah since DEI, but that isn't a bad thing, def loving this album, grows and grows on me


----------



## travis bickle

i preordered the cd/dvd t-shirt bundle. can't wait to receive it!!!!!!!!!!!! im gonna hold out listening to the rest of the album until i get the official version.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Sepultorture said:


> Listened to the whole thing, didn't grab me like Obzen did right off the bat, i've loved Meshuggah since DEI, but that isn't a bad thing, def loving this album, grows and grows on me



Listen to it again. I understood how great this album is only after the second time


----------



## AborteD

Hate to say this for the very first time but...


----------



## ddtonfire

I've always pictured Meshuggah as being the music Klingons would make.


----------



## ExousRulez

DEI is my favorite album by far! Every album after that has really weird production and some songs are actually hard to hear what their actually playing but destroy sounds perfect! IS it because of the even lower tuned guitars?


----------



## damigu

just got mine, too!
(literally--the mail *JUST* delivered it, and i'm opening the package as we speak)


----------



## damigu

mind = blown.

i have been waiting about 10 years for meshuggah to release this album.

no words.


----------



## Winspear

What is this 'bonus track'?


----------



## goherpsNderp

never got my order shipped email. hope it's on the way.


----------



## Valennic

Got it today, been playing it since. I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove it.


----------



## Double A

Just got mine too. CD/DVD, T-shirt, signed pic.

I love this album. It took me a long time to get into Obzen and even though I love that album I usually get about half way through before switching it to something else. Koloss is varied enough where I love listening to it the whole way through. Great album and heavy as fuck.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Shitty Cellphone pix FTW

I am...speechless.

The difference in audio quality on the CD vs. MP3 version is night and day, If you want to fully enjoy the album YOU MUST BUY THE CD. IT IS SO MUCH BETTER.















Oh my fucking dog tits...Demiurge in a Fully Mastered, Uncompressed Mix...I'm dying of aids now, that's how brutal this CD is now, it gave me every terminal disease on earth.


----------



## drmosh

AborteD said:


> Hate to say this for the very first time but...



How many times have you listened? In peace and quiet? Give it some more time, jeez


----------



## jeckert7

So pumped about this album...they haven't let me down yet, so pretty sure this will be as nasty as all their previous work.


----------



## BlindingLight7

On the DVD, Fredrik talks about somebody that charged a dinner on his hotel room while in India... This was the first time I've ever heard him speak more than a few mumbled words, fantastic.


----------



## TheBloodstained

God dammit! >.<
Mine won't arrive until some time in april! I kinda regret ordering through a danish company at this point...


----------



## BlindingLight7

Well, looks like they recorded some stuff with Carvin's, I didn't need to know this, cause now I WILL BUY one.











*INFO ON HOW THEY RECORDED KOLOSS:

Occording to Fredrik on the DVD, they used the Axe FX as DI, going into Cubase, then all the VSTs and goodies. 

They say the Axe Fx Sound is better, but Cubase was a simpler route to take.
*


----------



## damigu

EtherealEntity said:


> What is this 'bonus track'?



no such thing.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Riffer

Just picked mine up at the post office. I can't wait to listen to it and watch the DVD. The shirt is awesome too!


----------



## Asrial

TheBloodstained said:


> God dammit! >.<
> Mine won't arrive until some time in april! I kinda regret ordering through a danish company at this point...



HA! Mine just shipped! 
If you feel a sudden urge to headbang when nothing is playing, this monday... It's probably me blasting this album on my speaker system, and you feeling the shockwaves.


----------



## Mazzy

BlindingLight7 said:


> I'll just leave this here...


whoa


----------



## AborteD

drmosh said:


> How many times have you listened? In peace and quiet? Give it some more time, jeez



Of course I will 

But hey, I'm also allowed not to dig it too...
I think my disappointment mainly comes from the fact that I expected it to be much more different than obZen. And it is, but not as different as I expected. 
When I read Tomas' words saying that the sound would be more dirty, I was expecting something dirtier. 
Each Meshuggah album is innovative in comparison to the previous one, and this one sounds a little bit too much like Obzen to me. Not in their sound (I love their new tone), but... musically speaking. 

Again, I may be wrong as fuck because I only listened to it like five times. 
The positive aspect is that, as many people here stated, it is varied. 
Don't worry, I hope my opinion will change, a Meshuggah album is like good wine.


----------



## Mazzy

it feels more like nothing than obzen to me

which was the album i discovered them on and love the most

\m/


----------



## simulclass83

Mazzy said:


> it feels more like nothing than obzen to me
> 
> which was the album i discovered them on and love the most
> 
> \m/



I get that vibe too. 
Anyway:
This album is killer. Although it doesn't top obZen, it tops Nothing for me, and that's saying something. My favorite track is either Demiurge or TDNIS.


----------



## ExousRulez

How do some of you already have the album? I thought it was suppose to come out in 2 days?


----------



## BlindingLight7

ExousRulez said:


> How do some of you already have the album? I thought it was suppose to come out in 2 days?


Shipped early for us I Suppose


----------



## Double A

ExousRulez said:


> How do some of you already have the album? I thought it was suppose to come out in 2 days?


Pre order.


----------



## ovation22

Got it. Watching the DVD. Wife hates me. Don't care.


----------



## cyb

I've had Demiurge on repeat for the last hour. Definitely my favorite song on the album.


----------



## matt397

This album is just crushing. It's so much more then what I expected. Can't wait till I get my hands on the documentary dvd.


----------



## Monk

So. Much. Win.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Monk said:


> "tshirt"
> 
> So. Much. Win.



Makes me wish I wasn't a 4xl , I have to order my shit from hot topic, and y=you guys may know, they are kinda scarce on having GOOD bands merch


----------



## cyb

BlindingLight7 said:


> Makes me wish I wasn't a 4xl , I have to order my shit from hot topic, and y=you guys may know, they are kinda scarce on having GOOD bands merch



I feel your pain brother


----------



## DMONSTER

Mine came today as well....amazing


----------



## damigu

BlindingLight7 said:


> I'll just leave this here...



swarm? marrow?
i guess i'll find out when i get a chance to actually watch the DVD.


----------



## BlindingLight7

damigu said:


> swarm? marrow?
> i guess i'll find out when i get a chance to actually watch the DVD.


I bet you're right about swarm, the solo is pretty fretless-eeee sounding.


Also, Fredrik(or Marten) Has an 8 with a Lo-Pro edge floating trem. And of course the tri-bucker kahler 8 made an appearance aswell.


----------



## damigu

i was actually thinking about the impossible sounding bend in "swarm" that repeats a few times--it is much better explained with a fretless than a bend.


----------



## cronux

BlindingLight7 said:


> I'll just leave this here...



oh i see you met my dad 

ALBUM IS AWESOME AS TITS!


----------



## BlindingLight7

turd sandwich - double


----------



## BlindingLight7

cronux said:


> oh i see you met my dad
> 
> ALBUM IS AWESOME AS TITS!


You wish 

Sifting through the booklet today I noticed that "Behind The Sun" Was almost entirely written and recorded by Jens. That's kind of neat.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This track has Hagstrom's name written all over it!


----------



## DLG

BlindingLight7 said:


> You wish
> 
> Sifting through the booklet today I noticed that "Behind The Sun" Was almost entirely written and recorded by Jens. That's kind of neat.


----------



## cronux

BlindingLight7 said:


> Sifting through the booklet today I noticed that "Behind The Sun" Was almost entirely written and recorded by Jens. That's kind of neat.



nice...


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Although I already "heard" the album once in my favourite bar a few days ago, I just got it this morning.
First listen: 
Second listen, this time every song twice, and a short pause thereafter 


This is surely not as technical as Bleed ect, however, the groove is compensating this. Still undoubtedly Meshuggah, with restructuring an idea by adding and subtracting to a theme, and I really dig the snare on this!
DVD is next


----------



## wankerness

Mazzy said:


> it feels more like nothing than obzen to me
> 
> which was the album i discovered them on and love the most
> 
> \m/



It doesn't feel like either to me, it has a much looser and thrashier feeling than those. The guitars sound a lot more "organic" and the drums are less mechanical. On the first three listens I'm liking it the most of any of their albums besides Chaosphere and maybe Catch 33, the songs are a lot more varied than usual and the guitar parts are more interesting. It seems to build on the ideas in Combustion and Pravus. The Hurt that Finds You First, Demiurge, Behind the Sun, and Swarm are my favorites so far. Usually it takes me a while to appreciate their albums, but this was love on first listen. That might mean I like it less as time goes on, but I'll hope not.


----------



## Double A

To me the album is like snippets of all of their previous albums. You got the early style thrash, the Nothing style ominous slow building, the Catch 33 style weirdness, and the Obzen bulldozing, but all in a newer way than before.

I really love this album. Don't Look Down is still among my favorites but The Demon's Name... is a very close second.


----------



## maximummetal288

Does anyone else think The Last Vigil sounds A LOT like the ambient/clean parts in April by Tesseract?

Maybe Meshuggah turned the tables and ripped off the bands that they influence


----------



## travis bickle

got my copy of the preorder bundle yesterday as well. no other band on the planet can touch these guys. and the dvd is just icing on the cake!!!!!!!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

maximummetal288 said:


> Does anyone else think The Last Vigil sounds A LOT like the ambient/clean parts in April by Tesseract?
> 
> Maybe Meshuggah turned the tables and ripped off the bands that they influence



I'm not even sure that Meshuggah know who are Tesseract.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Tarantino_Jr said:


> I'm not even sure that Meshuggah know who are Tesseract.



They do, Thordendal has been quoted as saying the Tesseract material is awesome since the days of it just being a bedroom project. However, the chances of Meshuggah ripping them off are less than slight.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Received my bundle yesterday as well. Didn't expect an autographed photo though. Very Nice. 'Behind The Sun', yeah...right on! The production is so clear on this release. Jens has definitely up'd his game. A truly awesome release!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Scar Symmetry said:


> They do, Thordendal has been quoted as saying the Tesseract material is awesome since the days of it just being a bedroom project. However, the chances of Meshuggah ripping them off are less than slight.



OK of you say so. 

lol I mean Fredrik is a genius when it comes to harmonies and stuff (his tapping solos are a great example) so whay are people surprised when they hear something like The Last Vigil?


Kinda off topic but that M8M there. yum


----------



## DLG

you guys have heard this song right?

It came out in 1995, on a Meshuggah album.


----------



## jon66

It is becoming almost unbearable... So far I haven't clicked ANYTHING as far as soundclips or videos... Still, I can't seem to stay away from this thread though and reading everyone's reactions to the new material!

Damn you Mar.27th.........

*shakes fist*


----------



## Double A

DLG said:


> you guys have heard this song right?
> 
> It came out in 1995, on a Meshuggah album.



No kidding. People do realize that Meshuggah have albums before Nothing, right?


----------



## travis bickle

DLG said:


> you guys have heard this song right?
> 
> It came out in 1995, on a Meshuggah album.




thank you. effin noobs. haha.


----------



## Mazzy

I haven't seen anybody say anything to suggest they aren't aware of the '90s albums, but Nothing was a major shift in Meshuggah's writing and direction, which every album since, including Koloss, has taken. People aren't "noobs" for talking about some albums and not others. Koloss is a modern Meshuggah album, and Nothing was the first album to demonstrate many shared characteristics, while the '90s albums had a totally different vibe and approach, therefore aren't as easily comparable, and haven't been mentioned recently since everybody is excited about the latest release.

You can keep your internet elitist comments to yourself in the future.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think it's more the tone than anything else on the new album that sounds Tesseract-ish. Not necessarily the actual music.


----------



## goherpsNderp

got mine yesterday! so.... no shipping email this time i guess? lol

anyway, liking it a lot so far, and i will go ahead and place myself in the "it needs to grow on me" group. not in a bad way, but generally because my expectations were a bit different based on the samples. there are some amazing riffs that either get very little time on the album or they use once and then switch to considerably less interesting riffs the rest of the track.

the mix and tone is wonderful. sounds great on my eee pc, through earbuds, and in my car. guitar tone is nice and thick and with just enough crunch. not nasally or sounding like they have pencil-thick strings. in fact, they sound like they're using thin strings that are somehow achieving those low tones. very cool, and how i prefer my 8 string music.

i will give it a few more listens before deciding a final rating, but for now it receives my approval. it's definitely a unique album though. i feel like this one isn't as "serious" of a release as their other albums, and feels like it's a "let's take a break and just jam out and have fun" kind of thing. nothing wrong with that, but as long as the brilliant, simple-yet-fascinatingly-complex riffage is there i am a happy camper. these guys never cease to amaze me, and i can't even begin to imagine where they'll go from here.


----------



## travis bickle

the noobs comment was directed towards the fellow that suggested that somehow meshuggah is biting tesseract. so relax.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Stop comparing Meshuggah to Tesseract


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's not exactly a secret that Tesseract borrows heavily from Meshuggah and not the other way round.


----------



## coreysMonster

Double A said:


> No kidding. People do realize that Meshuggah have albums before Nothing, right?



Not to mention Obsidian on Nothing



And the end of Catch 33

Meshuggah - Sum - YouTube

EDIT: my pre-order just got shipped today, wtf is up with a German label releasing CDs to countries outside of Germany first? >: ( 
Damn you guys.


----------



## cyril v

Just got my stuff in the mail a bit ago, flac'd it and cataloged and just now listening to it. 

@ Behind the Sun now, soooo damned good. 

btw, if anyone wants a 'Century Media Roadkillers Sampler 2012'- download code (came with this disc), hit me with a PM. I don't use iTunes and likely won't ever use it.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Tarantino_Jr said:


> I'm not even sure that Meshuggah know who are Tesseract.


Fredrik and Acle are pretty good friends IIRC

And as acrid placticity. The last vigil was written by Hagstrom


----------



## ByDesign

The Last Vigil reminds me of this.


----------



## -One-

This album has a lot of moments that really remind me of '90s Meshuggah, honestly. It seems like at a lot of places they dropped the polyrhythmic, polymetric stuff, and just jammed out, and were heavy. I like their super complex stuff like on ObZen and Catch Thirtythree, but holy shit the simplicity of the brutality on this album is amazing in a lot of places.


----------



## GSingleton

I like it but it does get repetitive....but hey...it's meshuggah! 

Also....DAT WALL ON THE DVD OF 8 STRINGS!!!! o_o


----------



## Yaris

I love the solo section on Do Not Look Down!


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

One more hour left until it drops, at least in the UK. Kinda ironic considering I don't live in the UK, but whatever, itunes will work at least.


----------



## Goatchrist

The Demon's Name Is Surveillance

What a killer track! Sooooooooo diggin it!


----------



## kris_jammage

My pre-order arrived this morning! Shame Im gonna get to listen to it or watch the DVD untill I finish work tonight!


----------



## Rook

BlindingLight7 said:


> Fredrik and Acle are pretty good friends IIRC
> 
> And as acrid placticity. The last vigil was written by Hagstrom


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't think Meshuggah are very aware of many 'djent' bands. I think they've only mentioned Tesseract, Periphery, Vildhjarta and I believe Fredrik is a fan of Chimp Spanner.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Pre-ordered from nuclear blast over 2 months ago, didn't get it on day of release, not going to get it till monday/tuesday. last time i deal directly with nuclear blast. I still haven't listed to any of the clips, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Sikthness

Goatchrist said:


> The Demon's Name Is Surveillance
> 
> What a killer track! Sooooooooo diggin it!


 

seriously, this is quite true. When I first heard that solo, I thought to myself, "oh my sweet sweet Chaosphere, thou hath returned to me".


----------



## NovaReaper

my favorite tracks are do not look down, swarm, and the last vigil. more djent bands need to take note of how to compose a song correctly before adding in flashy useless shit.


----------



## eguitaruk

Mine pre order came with the postman today only just got round to listening to it right now.


----------



## MFB

Just realized the album is still streaming online, listened to "I Am Koloss" and wasn't floored but HOLY FUCK - "The Demons Name is Surveillance" is awesome


----------



## Bigsby

i-am-a-leak


----------



## sol niger 333

The solo on Swarm is like chattering insane children with no eyes. Solo on I am Colossus is like that of a whaaaale in the ocean. I love how Fredrik is such a technical player but can invoke incredible mood and atmosphere so well too. Swarm is definitely my favourite so far, not sure if it was Fred, Tomas or Marten who wrote that one but I'd be interested to know. These guys never disappoint me. Shaping up to be my favourite since Chaosphere and that's a BIG call for me


----------



## sol niger 333

Oh...this interview is fucking awesome, answers lots of questions I wanted to know. Dave at new zealand rock is a great interviewer Meshuggah Interview » NZRock

Aaaaaand Hagstrom wrote Swarm... As well as the outtro to Straws Pulled at Random. Just when I think I have a favourite member in that band they confuse me again. Eg: Tomas wrote The Mouth Licking What You've Bled... on guitar


----------



## matt397

sol niger 333 said:


> Oh...this interview is fucking awesome, answers lots of questions I wanted to know. Dave at new zealand rock is a great interviewer Meshuggah Interview » NZRock
> 
> Aaaaaand Hagstrom wrote Swarm... As well as the outtro to Straws Pulled at Random. Just when I think I have a favourite member in that band they confuse me again. Eg: Tomas wrote The Mouth Licking What You've Bled... on guitar



Great interview, and like you said, great interviewer. Iam glad they brought up some of the synthy sounds. Though I was hoping to find out what effects exactly did they use, specifically for Demuirge. I've had to force myself to stop playing this album so much because I don't want to get sick of it. This has to be easily my favourite album to date.


----------



## ScottyB724

matt397 said:


> Great interview, and like you said, great interviewer. Iam glad they brought up some of the synthy sounds. Though I was hoping to find out what effects exactly did they use, specifically for Demuirge. I've had to force myself to stop playing this album so much because I don't want to get sick of it. This has to be easily my favourite album to date.


 It's in there:


> NZRock: What did you use to get that sound in Demiurge where within the melody its almost like a sample of someone talking, especially in the intro and outro?
> I know what youre referring to. Theres a guitar melody or whatever you want to call it that re-occurs on Demiurge and that is run through a lot of effects. Its actually Daniel Bergstrand who co-produced it with us. We wanted to find something that made it sound not like a guitar and the way it sounds now is some kind of a weird mix between a guitar, a voice and an organ. Its really cool, but its still guitar through an effect, its not a synthesizer or anything. It sounds really fucking weird and its kinda almost creepy. I think it works very well within the song but it almost sounds like it doesnt really fit in the song at the same time which makes it kind of create tension you know.


----------



## linqua

streaming now, its very different to my surprise, awesome. really liking this one


----------



## matt397

ScottyB724 said:


> It's in there:


I know they mentioned it, I want to know specifically how they created that sound, what effects, did they go through a bunch of filters, did they layer multiple tracks of guitars going through different effects.


----------



## ScottyB724

Ahh gotcha.


----------



## DLG

wrote a review

in before tl;dr




> Since the band&#8217;s inception, Meshuggah have had to face the problem, albeit a good one to have, of overcoming the almost impossibly high expectations and scrutiny of both their fans and critics alike. This has never been a more present imposition than it is today for the following reason.
> Even though the band is probably unaffected by what occurs around them in the metal world, it would be hard to write a review of &#8220;Koloss&#8221; in a relevant context without mentioning the so-called &#8220;djent&#8221; movement, made up of a slew of younger bands who are highly and overtly influenced by the Swedes&#8217; back catalogue. To not discuss it would be like ignoring the proverbial elephant in the room.
> Gaining steam during the period between Meshuggah&#8217;s last album &#8220;Obzen&#8221; and this new one, the popularity of djent perhaps puts Meshuggah in a position, especially in the minds of the young connoisseurs of this movement, in which people might be looking for Meshuggah to retaliate sonically and, in essence, out-djent the djenters.
> Thankfully Meshuggah couldn&#8217;t care less. Without belittling the worth of the movement - which does have its moments - other than the fact that these bands know how to make riffs that abide by a formula that Meshuggah pioneered in metal, there is little else that Meshuggah and most djent bands have in common.
> For one, though there are plenty of sonic similarities, the intent is very different. According to Meshuggah themselves, the band has always operated by focusing on creating expressive music first, with the technicality of it all resulting as a simple by-product of their personalities and the way in which they compose and hear the music in their heads. It seems that most djent operates in the exact opposite direction, putting most of the emphasis on complexity and making riffs that look good while being played on YouTube, leaving very little time spent on creating a distinctive and moving musical statement.
> This extreme influence on modern metal leaves Meshuggah in the predicament mentioned earlier &#8211; facing expectations that demand them to either alter history or be considered disappointments. And let&#8217;s not forget, there were plenty of bands swagger-jacking Meshuggah&#8217;s earlier sound much before their seminal &#8220;Nothing&#8221; album came out and laid the blueprint of 8-stringed groove mongering that the djent movement reveres. Asking the band to reinvent their wheel every decade might be a little much, even by Meshuggah&#8217;s standards.
> Herein lies the best thing about &#8220;Koloss,&#8221; which is the fact that it sounds like an album recorded by a band with absolutely nothing to prove. &#8220;Koloss&#8221; shows a Meshuggah that is looser than ever, extremely confident and immaculately comfortable in its own skin.
> Seemingly picking up right where &#8220;Obzen&#8221; left off, &#8220;Koloss&#8217;&#8221; opener &#8220;I am Colossus&#8221; features the same churning and purposeful precision and weight that has been their calling card for well over a decade, with vocalist Jen Kidman rabidly calling on the listener to bow down in submission. &#8220;I'm the imposing giant - infallible dictator. My rules apply to all. You'll heed me.&#8221; Lead guitarist Fredrik Thordendal is in rare form once again here, making his guitar speak languages that not many understand, solidifying his often mentioned status as the Allan Holdsworth of metal. Except while Holdsworth usually tries to make his guitar mimic the fluidity of Coltrane&#8217;s sax, Fredrik usually reaches for something far more obscure, making his guitar rumble through the riffs like the mating call of a lonely whale in this opening track.
> As the album rolls on, it seems as if the band has tempered the tracklist to sway back and forth between the expected and unexpected. Just as the opener sounds like an obvious beginning to a new Meshuggah album, the next track veers into a rather unexpected direction.
> &#8220;The Demon&#8217;s Name is Surveillance&#8221; might just be the simplest and most accessible track Meshuggah has ever recorded. It&#8217;s a pulsating waltz that while still complex, is not as mind-numbingly obtuse as is the norm for Meshuggah. Remove Kidman and insert Warrel Dane, and the track could almost sound like one of the heavier and more complex moments of Nevermore&#8217;s &#8220;Enemies of Reality&#8221; album &#8211; almost. You&#8217;ll be glad that no one other than Jen&#8217;s is providing vocals to this track though, because it might be one of his most intense performances ever - perfectly pitching his hellish screams to follow the melodic turns of the song and accenting the rhythmic aspects of every stabbing guitar riff with brutal precision.
> &#8220;Do Not Look Down&#8221; features Meshuggah&#8217;s lauded groove in rare form and while the riffs sound like they could be leftover material from the &#8220;Nothing&#8221; era, Thordendal surprises us yet again with a very uncharacteristic, pentatonic-heavy lead that sounds like he&#8217;s channeling the essence of Kirk Hammet&#8217;s mustache, but taking that rudimentary, blues-based heavy metal vibe into rarely explored psychedelic territories.
> &#8220;Behind the Sun&#8221; starts off with expectedly sludgy brutality but shifts halfway through the song into riffs that probably represent the most outwardly present death metal influence that Meshuggah have ever shown. Heavy on tremolo picking and &#8220;Where the Slime Live-esque&#8221; half-time pummeling, it might not come as a surprise that Kidman, who played guitar in some of the earliest incarnations of the band, wrote this song. The chugging outro riff sounds like hanging out with Gojira and Devin Townsend heavily on the festival circuit last year might have rubbed off a bit on Meshuggah as well.
> &#8220;The Hurt that Finds You First&#8221; shows Meshuggah retracing their thrash metal roots and upping the speed factor considerably to kick you out of the trance that the previous track might have left you in, only to end the song with a stifling palm-muted end riff that pulls you back into it.
> The album steamrolls ahead with &#8220;Marrow&#8221; which is the centerpiece of the album and probably the most &#8220;Chaosphere-like&#8221; track that they have done since that album&#8217;s 1998 release. The track features punishing riff after punishing riff and has not one, but two Thordendal solos that showcase his signature experimental lead guitar artistry, which sounds like the verbalized thought patterns of an alien species. The final riff of &#8220;Marrow&#8221; is a slashing reminder of why there is no other band that can make you want to punch someone in the face like Meshuggah can.
> &#8220;Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave it Motion&#8221; may just be the heaviest thing Meshuggah has ever done, featuring a deceivingly complex set of slow grooves and guitar accents that seem as if they aren&#8217;t able to decide whether they prefer landing on the up or down beat. &#8220;A sonic declaration of spite and resentment - its resonance grinding to dust our souls.&#8221;
> The main riff of &#8220;Swarm&#8221; sounds like a factory full of industrial strength meat grinders working in unison to hypnotize the listener before Thordendal strikes with another blotch of guitar hysterics, followed by a chromatically ascending climax of riffing that peaks abruptly before settling back into the hypnotizing dirge of the main riff.
> &#8220;Demiurge&#8221; begins with more uncharacteristically easy-to-follow riffing from Meshuggah and is a nice pounding pre-conclusion before the final delay-soaked ambience of &#8220;The Last Vigil&#8221; ends the album - which if someone tells you sounds like Tesseract, be sure to play &#8220;Acrid Placidity&#8221; off Meshuggah&#8217;s 1995 album &#8220;Destroy Erase Improve&#8221; for them before administering a swift kick to the gonads.
> &#8220;Koloss&#8221; is an album that not only shows Meshuggah as a band that is unwavering in its vision and musical purpose, but it also shows a newfound confidence and looseness that says, &#8220;Maybe we don&#8217;t have to sound like aliens all of the time. Maybe we can take a couple moments here and there to rock out like a regular Earth-born heavy metal band.&#8221;
> This newfound nonchalantness is what makes &#8220;Koloss&#8221; Meshuggah&#8217;s most approachable offering yet, while at the same time reaffirming what longtime fans of the band have known all along &#8211; that Meshuggah are still the professors and that all of their studious minions still have a lot to learn from them.


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> wrote a review
> 
> in before tl;dr



Oh god that's hard to read in that format 

But I do like your eloquence


----------



## MrYakob

I'm only about halfway through the album right now, but I really dig it. Its a lot different than what I was expecting but not in a bad way at all.


----------



## sakeido

been listening to the album for the last few days... sweet jesus! outstanding stuff


----------



## gunch

The Hurt That Finds You First = Song of the year


----------



## MF_Kitten

Hagström is definitely an amazing writer, and makes some of the most amazing ideas! the outtro to Straws Pulled At Random, which i have had the pleasure to perform live, with a full band, is just mazing. Especially when performing it live. The feeling on stage once everything goes floaty and pretty is just beyond everything!


----------



## DLG




----------



## TheBloodstained

YES!!!! F***ING YES!!!!
IT'S HERE!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

sol niger 333 said:


> Oh...this interview is fucking awesome, answers lots of questions I wanted to know. Dave at new zealand rock is a great interviewer Meshuggah Interview » NZRock
> 
> Aaaaaand Hagstrom wrote Swarm... As well as the outtro to Straws Pulled at Random. Just when I think I have a favourite member in that band they confuse me again. Eg: Tomas wrote The Mouth Licking What You've Bled... on guitar



Hagstrom has always been my favourite member of the band. He is a very clever guy and whenever I've listened to a Meshuggah song and gone "FUCK!" then found out who wrote it, it's always been Hagstrom. Not putting Thordendal down, he is a genius, but Hagstrom for me is the King of Riffs. From what I remember the majority of the writing has been Hagstrom since Catch 33, such a genius.



Marten Hagstrom said:


> I&#8217;ve never felt that I&#8217;ve reached the point that I could really express 100% what I would&#8217;ve liked. The result is always a little bit substandard to where you were aiming you know.


----------



## Asrial

TheBloodstained said:


> YES!!!! F***ING YES!!!!
> IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> [LORTEBILLEDE]



I got my copy yesterday.
It has been playing constantly since. Even when cooking.
METAL BROWNIES.


----------



## MF_Kitten

I am still just listening to their streaming songs, but MY GOD HOLY CUNTS, this is amazing!

seriously, i have no other way to describe what i am hearing, it's possibly the best stuff they have ever done! and yes, i know that's a polarizing statement, but my GOD! 

i fully understand the people that don't like it though, because it depends entirely on what part of their music you first fell in love with. If they stop doing that part of it, or that part changes, then you might not like it anymore. But for me, they have been doing what i like more and more, and this is just absolutely topping it off with an AMAZING album of just... PERFECTION.

And it sounds so FUCKING GOOD too!


----------



## Fiction

I've had some trouble getting into meshuggah, but this album is perfect. I'm really enjoying it.. Seeing them live probably helped piece the puzzle together that is meshuggah, I'll try pick up another album and just sit and listen properly. I just ordered a copy of the CD, as i've just been streaming, but man, this album is huge.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Asrial said:


> I got my copy yesterday.
> It has been playing constantly since. Even when cooking.
> METAL BROWNIES.


MMmmmm.... METAL BROWNIES!!! 

I've just about finished my second playing of the entire record! It just has so many of those "Oh my god.... YES!!" moments, you know! 
Must admit that I'm not too fund of the faster paced tracks, but that's only 2 of the tracks anyway. This albums slays and totally lives up to the hype! 

Easily one of the best records in their catalogue, imo 

EDIT:
also looking seriously forward to seeing the dvd!


----------



## Double A

MF_Kitten said:


> i fully understand the people that don't like it though, because it depends entirely on what part of their music you first fell in love with. If they stop doing that part of it, or that part changes, then you might not like it anymore.


I totally agree with this. I started listening and loving Meshuggah when they first put out Contradictions Collapse and then None. I mean, that was thrash and I love(d) thrash and Destroy Erase Improve was a totally fresh take on thrash metal that blew me away. Then they did Chaosphere and I loved that, but it was clearly a start in a new direction which I (the EP) sort of directly followed from and when Nothing came out I HATED IT. I liked catch 33 a lot more but that isn't an album that I can listen to a lot. 

Really, it took my musical tastes years to evolve into the point where I was looking for a band but couldn't put my finger on what I was missing until Obzen came out. All of a sudden Nothing clicked for me. So Koloss is blowing me away because it is like all of those records, you can hear a little bit of each record in this one. And since I like all of their records for different reasons this album is sort of melting mah brains.

[EDIT] I never realized I came out after Nothing until now but that is the order I heard them. I think I is much stronger but it certainly makes a lot of sense that they recorded Catch 33 after they did I now.


----------



## TimothyLeary

> the greatest fact about this album actually is that whereas to the ear it sounds like it&#8217;s a bit more straightforward than a normal MESHUGGAH album it&#8217;s by far the hardest to play. It&#8217;s got a lot of detail but it&#8217;s not that obvious to begin with and that&#8217;s something we like, the illusion of the music



I like that too!  

Can't wait to listen the album. already shipped! yay


----------



## MF_Kitten

Double A said:


> Really, it took my musical tastes years to evolve into the point where I was looking for a band but couldn't put my finger on what I was missing until Obzen came out. All of a sudden Nothing clicked for me.



this part doesn't surprise me, since ObZen was much more old-school in the way of thinking than Nothing or Catch 33. It ended up as your gateway drug, letting you have some of the sluggish groove with your preferred drug of choice, and that's what got you into it!


----------



## RGA8

The Demon's Name is Surveillance = 6 string guitars

Guys, Meshuggah has just kicked our asses with a 6 string. wow!


----------



## Asrial

After numerous playthroughs, I can conclude one of my favourite songs are "Behind the Sun".
It's not overly brutal and "Hey, look at us we can crush granite with our balls"-ish, but more tempered and mature in some way. It got some very moving ambience going on a great amount of time, and at times even reminds me of an opera tragedy!

It's subtle, but it's sickeningly good.


----------



## philkilla

I have to agree..such a heavy ass song. It's starts soft/heavy/softer/heavier/ultra-heavy..


----------



## Dunloper

I hate to be that guy but my favorite track is definitely The Last Vigil. I think it sums up the album perfectly.


----------



## MacTown09

RGA8 said:


> The Demon's Name is Surveillance = 6 string guitars
> 
> Guys, Meshuggah has just kicked our asses with a 6 string. wow!



Where did you hear this? That song is freakin awesome either way though!




Now that I have Koloss and love it...






WHERE IS SPECIAL DEFECTS II?!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

MacTown09 said:


> Where did you hear this? That song is freakin awesome either way though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have Koloss and love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS SPECIAL DEFECTS II?!



You can easily hear that the lowest note is Eb (the one on the 6th string).


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think I prefer this album to Catch 33... nope wait, I know I do! Their best album yet.


----------



## gunch

So do the tuning wizards have the goods yet?


----------



## RGA8

MacTown09 said:


> Where did you hear this? That song is freakin awesome either way though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have Koloss and love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS SPECIAL DEFECTS II?!




I read a Martin interview posted earlier on this thread and he said some songs are 8s, some are 7s and they even used a 6. So, I tuned my 8 down a half step and went hunting.


----------



## kevdes93

i love the whale-esque solo in i am colossus. gives an awesome end of the world feel to it!


----------



## matt397




----------



## MF_Kitten

I love the entire ending section of The Hurt that Finds You First so fucking much. my god. It's amazing. So simple, yet so incredibly moody and athmospheric!


----------



## MF_Kitten

RGA8 said:


> I read a Martin interview posted earlier on this thread and he said some songs are 8s, some are 7s and they even used a 6. So, I tuned my 8 down a half step and went hunting.



from some recent interviews, it seems they were written and recorded on their 8 strings though. So you could mostly play it on 6 and 7 strings respectively, with the exception for an occasional sound here and there. So there's a lot more variation in the ranges of the songs this time.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I have been out of the country and unable to give it a listen till just now. The Demon's Name is Surveillance just came on.... hoooooly shit....


----------



## Holle

MF_Kitten said:


> I love the entire ending section of The Hurt that Finds You First so fucking much. my god. It's amazing. So simple, yet so incredibly moody and athmospheric!



This. Exactly.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Finally pre-ordered it.  Not listening it to online is soooooooo difficult.  BUT I SHALL WAIT UNTIL IT GETS HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Finally listened to it with my roommate this morning while we cooked breakfast and baked peanut butter chocolate chip cookies.

Metal never tasted so good.


----------



## Subz

That feeling when you finish listening to Demiurge for the first time. Also The Demon's Name is Surveillance


----------



## Hellbound

This may sound weird but me and my ex girlfriend/fiancé (almost got married things just got out of control) used to have brutal sex while listening to their "Obzen" album for well over a year. Now after us breaking up 6 months later I cannot listen to a single Meshuggah song without feeling sad and horny. Damn her for ruining Meshuggah for me. 

Why couldn't she be like most other women and want to have sex to Phil Collins music or something? Damn talk about the best sex with Obzen blasting in the background. I may give her a call. I mean they finally have a new album what a better way to celebrate it! I just don't want to fall back in love again.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Zeno said:


> Finally pre-ordered it.  Not listening it to online is soooooooo difficult.  BUT I SHALL WAIT UNTIL IT GETS HERE!!!!!!!!!!


Could've had it a week ago bud! especially if your in IL!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Hellbound said:


> This may sound weird but me and my ex girlfriend/fiancé (almost got married things just got out of control) used to have brutal sex while listening to their "Obzen" album for well over a year. Now after us breaking up 6 months later I cannot listen to a single Meshuggah song without feeling sad and horny. Damn her for ruining Meshuggah for me.
> 
> Why couldn't she be like most other women and want to have sex to Phil Collins music or something? Damn talk about the best sex with Obzen blasting in the background. I may give her a call. I mean they finally have a new album what a better way to celebrate it! I just don't want to fall back in love again.


I can't see how people can fuck to any sort of music, especially metal! I'd lose focus and start headbanging while headbanging.


----------



## Hellbound

BlindingLight7 said:


> I can't see how people can fuck to any sort of music, especially metal! I'd lose focus and start headbanging while headbanging.



I admit it did take alot out of me I must have lost 40 pounds during that long year. I do feel much healthier now and am back up to weight but trust me with this chick...especially her being an intense coke head...oh man with me and her screaming to Meshuggah's so called breakdowns during climax holy Hell.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Hellbound said:


> I admit it did take alot out of me I must have lost 40 pounds during that long year. I do feel much healthier now and am back up to weight but trust me with this chick...especially her being an intense coke head...oh man with me and her screaming to Meshuggah's so called breakdowns during climax holy Hell.


----------



## MF_Kitten

The melodic part at the end of Behind the Sun is fucking amazing!


----------



## ExousRulez

Just going to leave this here so you can see the difference between them then and now.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

2:13


----------



## Asrial

ExousRulez said:


> Just going to leave this here so you can see the difference between them then and now.



And your point is...?
Bands evolves, musically as well as sonically. There's a huge difference between then and now, but again, it's not that different compared to other acts.


----------



## cronux

Hellbound said:


> I admit it did take alot out of me I must have lost 40 pounds during that long year. I do feel much healthier now and am back up to weight but trust me with this chick...especially her being an intense coke head...oh man with me and her screaming to Meshuggah's so called breakdowns during climax holy Hell.








but OT: marrow anyone?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MF_Kitten said:


> I love the entire ending section of The Hurt that Finds You First so fucking much. my god. It's amazing. So simple, yet so incredibly moody and athmospheric!



Yeah, that's when I stopped what I was doing and went "holy FUCK".


----------



## metal_sam14

I have 2 favorites:

Do not look down, purely because I have not banged my head and grooved that hard in forever.

Marrow, that fucking OUTRO!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah, that's when I stopped what I was doing and went "holy FUCK".


I still believe they should've took that outro riff and ended with a massive breakdown of sorts, not a pussy hardcore kind, but a kind you kill babies to.


----------



## I Voyager

Album is up on Spotify, but I'm waiting for my pre-order to arrive. So tempted to listen to it on my drive to school, but want to wait for the CD.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

BlindingLight7 said:


> I still believe they should've took that outro riff and ended with a massive breakdown of sorts, not a pussy hardcore kind, but a kind you kill babies to.



Like they did on Electric Red? I think the end to The Hurt That Finds You First is perfect


----------



## TheBloodstained

I'm completely in love with this album! Heard the entire album on repeat when working at school today. It's just perfect for me and my musical tastes! 
I think my favorite track is slowly becoming "Demiurge", but Swarm is a extremely close contender! 
I can't find any filler on this album. Every track offers their own kind of vibe to the overall picture, and they all shine like little diamonds through the very vast aural carnage!
I'm still completely overwhelmed by the production of this album! Maybe one of the best productions I've ever heard! :O

...also, I like that they put that little atmospheric piece at the end of the album! It's concludes the album, given you an opportunity to lean back and ponder over what the hell you just wen't through... a little like when the girl massages your balls after intercourse! Soothing, relaxing and mellowing! ^_^

If they'd finished with a massive breakdown/uptempo beast I'd might have punched someone in the face when the track was finished just to release some energy! 

But seriously... immense!


----------



## fps

Well then, my local HMV still hasn't received delivery of the album at nearly 3 in the afternoon, the local indie had sold out of it by 11am, and the other music store didn't know how to spell Meshuggah. I am albumless and ill, this sucks!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

My album should be dispatching today, hopefully arrives on wednesday. WANT IT NAO.


----------



## Ralyks

Think I found my first major album of the year contender. The Hurt That Finds You First... My god...


----------



## goherpsNderp

my final verdict: comparing it only to it's last predecessor, obzen wins out, but not by a whole lot. there are more memorable moments in obzen and less stuff i want to skip past, but that's because obzen keeps things moving around whereas this new album is more about repetition and the devil being in the details. obzen out-grooves and out-brutalizes Koloss, but they both aren't using the same... 'tactics'? this album does some cool stuff and shows a side of meshuggah that i think is fresh rather than a modernized take on their old OLD style. they jam around, try some new things, and do it the meshuggah way. a comment was made earlier in the thread that this could be an album by a different band, and that if it was we wouldn't like it that much. i disagree completely. if another band made this album instead of meshuggah i would be saying 'wow they totally draw heavily from meshuggah, and they even nailed their tone and angular riffing better than they themselves do!'. (seriously though, their best guitar tone yet. especially the 'chorus' on break those bones... GASMIC)

good album. not fantastic, and not my favorite, but it's got style, and it proves that meshuggah IS progressing, and they will never sit idle and let themselves become irrelevant. they are driving on all cylinders alone down their own path.

favorite tracks:
#6 - Marrow
#7 - Break Those Bones etc...
#9 - Demiurge
#10 - The Last Vigil

honorable mention:
#1 - the first opening meshuggah track since Chaosphere that i don't find myself skipping past: I Am Colossus
#3 - Do Not Look Down ....gotta say i listened to it way too much and i need to take a break, but it grooves!
#2 - if they can manage to play this live i will scream my voice box out for them!


----------



## Chi

Listened to the album about 3 times now, whew...Alright, it's a great piece of music they put together there, as always.

Of course, there's a few songs that really stick out most, as always. 

For one, of course, Demiurge. It's just one of these songs you don't get out of your head for a while, and you gotta' replay it over and over again to just believe how much it fucking rocks. I mean come on, I already came at the intro. The bridge just gave me multiple orgasms, since that's just too much groove for my penis to handle.

Marrow, which I personally love as well, is another one of these tracks. The slides man, the slides.

Swarm is exactly what it's called. A chaotic, but still absolutely awesome track which makes me go wild each time I hear it.

All in all, a great album they've thrown out at us...FUCKING REPLAYING DEMIURGE!


----------



## canuck brian

I've honestly been trying to get into this album but it's doing absolutely nothing for me. I feel like they went down the path that I hated of Catch 33 and a lot of Obzen. I've listened to the album about 5 times and I can honestly say that I'm just going to file this away and listen to their older stuff. They're coming to Toronto in a couple of months and I had originally planned to go, but after hearing this, I gotta say that I'm not going to bother. 

I just like the old stuff more. It sounded way more musical and less like rhythmic droning...


----------



## fps

goherpsNderp said:


> my final verdict:



the album's been out a day


----------



## 7Mic7

fps said:


> the album's been out a day



not on the interwebs bro.


----------



## goherpsNderp

fps said:


> the album's been out a day



my preorder arrived wednesday of last week........somehow. i didn't order a euro version or anything either. it was weird. i don't get it.

been listening to it daily since.


----------



## Zulphur

What would be the tunning for The demon`s name surveillance ?
Thanks


----------



## fps

goherpsNderp said:


> my preorder arrived wednesday of last week........somehow. i didn't order a euro version or anything either. it was weird. i don't get it.
> 
> been listening to it daily since.



nice. i know i won't have a strong opinion on it for a few months, I wish I had a pair of those headphones where you can listen to music underwater, and an mp3 player instead of my discman.... cos I think Meshuggah would be great underwater music. I will head back to my local store tomorrow and fingers crossed it will have arrived.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Mine came today with the magic cube! The cube image is a little dark, but it's nice anyway! Would prefer the t-shirt, though. 

The Dvd is also nice, but they seem a little tired and upset, or they just don't like to smile! 

I've only listened the album one time, but it surprised me right from the beginning. Different sound from their previous albums, but still so powerful and heavy. 

Awesome!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Zulphur said:


> What would be the tunning for The demon`s name surveillance ?
> Thanks



They use only 6 strings on this one, so Eb standart (Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb)


----------



## MFB

The intro to "The Hurt that Finds You First" was a little surprising, didn't sound like traditional Meshuggah at first


----------



## BTFStan

demiurge is reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly sick, sweet playthrough tarantino!


----------



## Rap Hat

I'm pretty happy with _Koloss_, it took a few listens though. I noticed street date being broken by a store near my work so I grabbed it early, didn't know there was a DVD version until last night so I ordered that too!

So far my favorite aspect of the album is the lyrics. Some great themes being explored, very dark stuff. Some may say the "oppressive and all-seeing government" idea is overdone, but _Koloss_ is a fresh take in my eyes in no small part thanks to Kidman's wild rhythms. Instantly evocative of a feedback loop of fear causing a massive destructive force to spring forth: 


Jens said:


> I'm the great Leviathan. I'm dominance and greed
> You imagined me, so I was conceived


----------



## ridner

the DVD sucks


----------



## Rap Hat

ridner said:


> the DVD sucks



GOD DAMMIT! I should've asked you guys first instead of buying another copy . Oh well, least I'm supporting Meshuggah more.


----------



## ridner

Rap Hat said:


> GOD DAMMIT! I should've asked you guys first instead of buying another copy . Oh well, least I'm supporting Meshuggah more.



the in the studio stuff isn't very long and the "live" portion is mostly just them tired on planes and buses. the actual live material is rather lacking.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

BlindingLight7 said:


> Could've had it a week ago bud! especially if your in IL!



I only just got some money. But, it should be here in a few days, so I can wait!


----------



## TheBloodstained

ridner said:


> the in the studio stuff isn't very long and the "live" portion is mostly just them tired on planes and buses. the actual live material is rather lacking.


Am I the only one who enjoyed the dvd?
I thought it was a nice little look into the writing process, and the video from their tour in India offered you another perspective on the band. I was pleasantly surprised with it.
I'll agree that some more live performance stuff would've been nice - let say like a 30min live koncert in addition to the 2 other videos - but to say that the dvd sucks is uncalled for in my book!


----------



## Mazzy

I thought the DVD was great. It's short, but it's a CD/DVD package, and I wasn't expecting it to be much more than it was. I would like more studio footage and in-depth information than live footage, personally. To me, Meshuggah's real magic happens in the studio, not on the stage.


----------



## ZEBOV

This video was a lot of fun to watch


----------



## JamesM

Brilliant.


----------



## Riffer

I think it would be great if they did what Lamb of God did a couple albums back and have all the tracks isolated and have that in the Deluxe package as well. I'd love to just hear the guitars individually and to jam along with Haake's drums. I'd probably get better as a guitar player if I could have those


----------



## GSingleton

That was awful. I would hate to have been gored by a bull.


----------



## kevdes93

ivory enemas. ivory enemas everywhere.


----------



## Double A

TheBloodstained said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyed the dvd?
> I thought it was a nice little look into the writing process, and the video from their tour in India offered you another perspective on the band. I was pleasantly surprised with it.
> I'll agree that some more live performance stuff would've been nice - let say like a 30min live koncert in addition to the 2 other videos - but to say that the dvd sucks is uncalled for in my book!


I thought the DVD was great and I have only watched the in studio stuff. It is really in depth on how the band works which, as I am in a band myself, is fascinating to me.


----------



## MFB

Only thing I'm not huge on is the last song which should've just been used as an outro to another song, or shortened and called an outro. It's a cool piece and all, but it's not really worth of being what, 4-and a half minutes or whatever it is? 

Aside from that, I'm a fan of the album


----------



## Hellbound

Okay just bought the album off of amazon. Have not been listening to Meshuggah for a good while now hopefully it is refreshing.
I may be the only one to say this...but I always hate the off beats Meshuggah is known for. Other bands such as Threat Signal do copy this somewhat but with Meshuggah it has always been unsettling for me to listen to...not everything from them but many songs were ruined (probably only for me) because of this. Listening to the samples on iTunes it sounds as if they may have gotten away from that just a tad? I know it is hard to go by a sample but still they are definately the pioneers of the off beat or I guess technically changing the tempo's over and over and over again.

I must admit so far the iTunes sample for "Do Not Look Down" sounds fantastically Brutal.


----------



## shaggydogJV

After a few listen throughs of the album, Swarm is probably my favorite song, with Demiurge containing my favorite riff.


----------



## travis bickle

the complexity of the rhythms are way more subtle this time around, and require quite a lot of listens before unlocking the beauty of koloss. 

i loved the dvd.


----------



## JP Universe

My copy was shipped today. Should have it either this afternoon or tomorrow 

Can't wait to pump some weights to it!


----------



## Rap Hat

Good to hear some of you liked the DVD, means my extra purchase may not go to waste.


----------



## Winspear

I loved the DVD  

Listened through twice now, this album is killer! Seeing them with AAL in under a month - terrified!


----------



## Rap Hat

EtherealEntity said:


> I loved the DVD
> 
> Listened through twice now, this album is killer! Seeing them with AAL in under a month - terrified!



That's a pretty cool combo right there! I'm seeing them in may with Baroness. Not the supporting band that I expected but Baroness is one of my favorites that I still haven't seen, so I get to knock two off my list in one show .


----------



## synrgy

My copy arrived today as expected.

Only listened once through, but so far my favorite track is definitely Do Not Look Down. I've always preferred their more 'groovy' stuff over their 'speedy' stuff.

I'm a little bummed about the artwork, which I understood (via marketing language) was going to be "3D". I was therefore expecting something like the packaging/artwork for Tool's 10,000 days, but was disappointed to get through the packaging only to find no cheap 3D glasses were included. Don't get me wrong -- awesome artwork -- but still, I wish marketers weren't so full of shit.


----------



## Mwoit

At the moment, I'm actually finding Breaking Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave Motion, but maybe a few more listens I'll find something else.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

My review can be found here: My Meshugguah &#8220;Koloss&#8221; Review! « ben eller guitars


----------



## DLG

ridner said:


> the "live" portion is mostly just them tired on planes and buses.



this is really funny to me for some reason


----------



## cronux

ridner said:


> the DVD sucks



really? haven't seen it yet but damn...

reminds me of how pumped I was when ALIVE came out only to be disappointed by how the live dvd part was "arranged" -> instead of a closeup of mr.Fred's soloing all I got was Jens looking like a zombie 

ALL THE GODDAMN TIME!  

oh well... meshuggah 4 life etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide

My copy of the album arrived today, here are my initial thoughts:

The album is really diverse compared to previous ones. While ObZen had a rang of different sorta stuff, and Nothing was pretty much just a droning groovefest (in a good way), Koloss is a miz of fast, slow, sludgy, melodic etc. There's a bit of everything, and at times you can hear little bits of their thrash roots coming through. There are a few tracks which are instant classics for me, such as 'Demiurge', 'Break Those Bones', 'Do Not Look Down' and 'The Demon's Name Is Surveillance'. I've had some of the riffs and vocal parts in my head since listening. 

The DVD is awesome, albeit short. I would have liked to have seen more of the gear in the studio, and some more actual recording takes rather than the inbetween bits. Was awesome though, nice to see where the magic happens. The India part I thought was particularly good though. It didn't focus on Meshuggah entirely, and actually showed some differences between India as a country and it's metal fanbase compared to the West. Seeing how much the fans had been waiting to see Mesh, seeing the stage held together by twigs and twine was pretty interesting as I imagine it was for the band. Only like a split second of Tesseract though, would've liked to have seen them included a bit more in an actual performance sense, not eating dinner. 

Overall, love the album, and I think it will only grow on me. Seems like their most imaginative and yet accessible release to date. The DVD was a very nice bonus, very well filmed and edited.


----------



## Miijk

Got my copy of it today too and it's just so amazing! Don't think I have to say much more tho, but I love it


----------



## Hellbound

I just realized this morning that on iTunes there is a free download for one of their tracks off their new album called "Break Those Bones..." can't remember the rest but it was free so I downloaded it.
Please tell me this is the worst song on their latest album because it is pretty horrible.
I ordered their new album and am looking forward to it. I am resisting ordering any songs from iTunes because I would like the whole album to be new and fresh when I receive this and jam to it in my car.  
After listening to the iTunes sample for "Never Look Down" yes this album sounds amazing with perfect studio quality. It also sounds like they have lightened up on the obnoxious time key changes like in all their previous albums...again that is the only thing I could never stand about them it just gets very unsettling for me.
I do have high hopes for this album and it will be nice to call myself a Meshuggah fan again.
So many bands jumped on the bandwagon trying to copy their style but only Meshuggah knows how to do this particular genre (a genre all to themselves) correctly.


----------



## spawnofthesith

This album definitely a bit more easy listening then some of their previous releases. Similar to Obzen in the regard, imo. But they executed it excellently. This could easily be album of the year. Track after track is just continuous awesomeness


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Hellbound said:


> I just realized this morning that on iTunes there is a free download for one of their tracks off their new album called "Break Those Bones..." can't remember the rest but it was free so I downloaded it.
> Please tell me this is the worst song on their latest album because it is pretty horrible.



It´s the only song from the album I heard and I´m not a meshuggah fan, but the track grew on me pretty radical.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Hellbound said:


> I just realized this morning that on iTunes there is a free download for one of their tracks off their new album called "Break Those Bones..." can't remember the rest but it was free so I downloaded it.
> Please tell me this is the worst song on their latest album because it is pretty horrible.
> I ordered their new album and am looking forward to it. I am resisting ordering any songs from iTunes because I would like the whole album to be new and fresh when I receive this and jam to it in my car.
> After listening to the iTunes sample for "Never Look Down" yes this album sounds amazing with perfect studio quality. It also sounds like they have lightened up on the obnoxious time key changes like in all their previous albums...again that is the only thing I could never stand about them it just gets very unsettling for me.
> I do have high hopes for this album and it will be nice to call myself a Meshuggah fan again.
> So many bands jumped on the bandwagon trying to copy their style but only Meshuggah knows how to do this particular genre (a genre all to themselves) correctly.



Don't worry, Break Those Bones is the weakest track on the album.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Hellbound said:


> After listening to the iTunes sample for *"Never Look Down"*


  lol


It is "Do not look down" 


hehehe


----------



## vampiregenocide

See when I first heard 'Break Those Bones', I wasn't sure how I felt about it. Initially it wasn't as different as I was expecting Meshuggah to sound this time around, but having listened to it in the context of the rest of the album, it makes more sense. It's definitely grown on me and I love that sludgy rhythm that sounds like a tyrannosaurus tap-dancing. Imo the weakest track on the album is 'I Am Colossus', and I still like that.


----------



## TheBloodstained

...I honestly don't know where you find these "weak tracks"! This album is solid all the way through!


----------



## spawnofthesith

TheBloodstained said:


> ...I honestly don't know where you find these "weak tracks"! This album is solid all the way through!





vampiregenocide said:


> See when I first heard 'Break Those Bones', I wasn't sure how I felt about it. Initially it wasn't as different as I was expecting Meshuggah to sound this time around, but having listened to it in the context of the rest of the album, it makes more sense. It's definitely grown on me and I love that sludgy rhythm that sounds like a tyrannosaurus tap-dancing. Imo the weakest track on the album is 'I Am Colossus', and I still like that.




These. I am Colossus is also my least favorite track, and it is indeed still awesome


----------



## Slaytanic

Cool album.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

wasitthat strikes again


----------



## vampiregenocide

Anyone else getting a real death metal vibe from 'The Hurt That Finds You First'?


----------



## GSingleton

Tarantino_Jr said:


> wasitthat strikes again




THAT DUDE KILLS THOSE SONGS!!! 

My fav is the cover of catch 33 in entireity. Does he actualy play for a band?


----------



## Soulwomb

Wish they would make a DVD like this again I still find this hilarious specially when Jens is recording his vocals.

But Behind the Sun and Hurt That Finds You First are my favorite.


----------



## TimothyLeary

vampiregenocide said:


> Anyone else getting a real death metal vibe from 'The Hurt That Finds You First'?



yap. that's the reason why I didn't like it the first time I heard it. That blast beat is not my cup of tea. But I like the way the song evolves. 

And it's the first time since I've been listening meshuggah that i'm gonna compare them to other band, but behind the sun as a little of gojira. I don't mind though. I love both bands, and I love that intro riff.


----------



## matt397

This album is destroying/owning my life right now, Ive tried to listen to other things an just haven't been able to pull my self away lol


----------



## spawnofthesith

matt397 said:


> This album is destroying/owning my life right now, Ive tried to listen to other things an just haven't been able to pull my self away lol



Dude it took me like 10 listen through's of The Demon's Name is Surveillance before I could even move on to the rest of the album


----------



## Hellbound

BlindingLight7 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> It is "Do not look down"
> 
> 
> hehehe



Oh excuse me Mr. Perfect...Do Not and Never what's the F'ing difference either way they both refer to not doing something!! 

Lol...yes I never really to this day cared to remember song names for some reason...


----------



## spawnofthesith

Fuuuu.... I can't wait to get my Aztec 2step on in May when they're here


----------



## BlindingLight7

Hellbound said:


> Oh excuse me Mr. Perfect...Do Not and Never what's the F'ing difference either way they both refer to not doing something!!
> 
> Lol...yes I never really to this day cared to remember song names for some reason...


Don't take it so personal duuuuude, twas just for jokes.


----------



## matt397

spawnofthesith said:


> Dude it took me like 10 listen through's of The Demon's Name is Surveillance before I could even move on to the rest of the album




I can't remember the last time something that was written on a guitar tuned to Eb ruled my face so hard


----------



## AVH

BlindingLight7 said:


> Well, looks like they recorded some stuff with Carvin's, I didn't need to know this, cause now I WILL BUY one.




Sorry guys, I just want to nip this in the bud right here - they are NOT using Carvin's. It's a custom guitar made for Mårten, which I just finished overhauling and re-tapering fret ends on. I'm currently at the studio setting up all the guitars and documenting almost all of them for an online archive, to appear soon.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I Am Colossus, Break Those Bones and Do Not Look Down are definitely the weakest tracks on the album, but I still like them.

For me the stand out 3 tracks are The Demon's Name, The Hurt That Finds and Demiurge.


----------



## Cabinet

The two that stand out for me the most are Behind the Sun and Marrow. Marrow is just so \m/


----------



## tr0n

Scar Symmetry said:


> I Am Colossus, Break Those Bones and Do Not Look Down are definitely the weakest tracks on the album, but I still like them.
> 
> For me the stand out 3 tracks are The Demon's Name, The Hurt That Finds and Demiurge.



+1


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dendroaspis said:


> Sorry guys, I just want to nip this in the bud right here - they are NOT using Carvin's. It's a custom guitar made for Mårten, which I just finished overhauling and re-tapering fret ends on. I'm currently at the studio setting up all the guitars and documenting almost all of them for an online archive, to appear soon.



You're a very sexy man.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Dendroaspis said:


> Sorry guys, I just want to nip this in the bud right here - they are NOT using Carvin's. It's a custom guitar made for Mårten, which I just finished overhauling and re-tapering fret ends on. I'm currently at the studio setting up all the guitars and documenting almost all of them for an online archive, to appear soon.


Well what is it then?


----------



## DLG

from what I understand from his post, it is a custom Carvin made for Marten, he just wants to say that meshuggah are not using Carvins as a band.


----------



## BlindingLight7

DLG said:


> from what I understand from his post, it is a custom Carvin made for Marten, he just wants to say that meshuggah are not using Carvins as a band.


My head is full of fuck at this hour, I never said they are using them(I think >.>), but it seems as if they used them in the studio, but maybe he was just noodling on it or something and it happened to be on the DVD.


----------



## DLG

BlindingLight7 said:


> My head is full of fuck at this hour, I never said they are using them(I think >.>), but it seems as if they used them in the studio, but maybe he was just noodling on it or something and it happened to be on the DVD.



maybe the dude who posted is with the band and is super sensitive about keeping it absolutely clear that they are ibanez endorsers all the way. 

that's what it sounded like to me.


----------



## BlindingLight7

DLG said:


> maybe the dude who posted is with the band and is super sensitive about keeping it absolutely clear that they are ibanez endorsers all the way.
> 
> that's what it sounded like to me.


He is their guitar tech


----------



## DLG

well there ya go


----------



## MF_Kitten

The guys in meshuggah have many non-ibanez guitars actually, like Hagström's Hagström guitar, which is hilarious. Hell, Jens has a BRJ with BKPs in it. 

But as a band, and on the records, they use Ibanez. so i see why Allen is stepping in to clarify that right away, because this is the kind of thing that starts rumors, and soon people will be talking about how they either aren't really using Ibanez when off the stage, or how they are Carvin endorsees now.

I do wonder about the specs of it though, since Carvin only goes up to 27" scale. If that is even a Carvin though, i haven't seen the DVD yet so i don't know if we get to see the headstock close enough to see a logo.


----------



## MF_Kitten

btw, i find it interesting that one of the best songs on the album (which is surprisingly hard to pick on this album!), Behind The Sun, was written by Jens. Does he have writing credit on older albums? i really wanna see him play guitar some time too, all we have now are old videos


----------



## Hellbound

BlindingLight7 said:


> Don't take it so personal duuuuude, twas just for jokes.



Mine was a joke too jackass. 
Anyway as far as people not understanding how Meshuggah can have a "weak" track I don't care what band one refers to having a weak track here and there will happen occasionally with any heavy band so just get over it.
I tend to notice that bands with such a huge following that have been around for a while will many times get exaggerated compliments. I hope this is not true for meshuggah's new album. Again just from hearing the short samples from iTunes 
I think I am going to enjoy this album much more so than "Obzen"...again for me the insane amount of key changes was too much for me to jam to. 
Off topic kinda but I decided to pop in "Sol Niger Within" this morning on my drive to get breakfast. My first time listening to Frederick's (forgot his name one of the guitarists from Meshuggah) and must say it did put a smile on my face...Meshuggah did take up about a full year of my life of listening to them when I first discovered them...I was able to put aside the key changes and still enjoy the living shit out of them. Can't wait to check out their latest.


----------



## FatherBeard

Any chance that someone could rip the dvd?


----------



## fps

First listen, I'm on to Marrow which is great, Hurt That Finds hit hard with its soft ending, I'm so glad the tapping solos are back, production isn't quite as raw and open as the first Nothing, but that's the record this one reminds me of so far most, that and some of the simpler punky energy of DEI, which is very, very good news,


----------



## Fiction

FatherBeard said:


> Any chance that someone could rip the dvd?



No father, piracy is a sin.


----------



## AVH

Sorry, I should have been a little more specific...it is not a Carvin. There are no Carvins here, this guitar is a one-off custom-made instrument that has been given to Mårten. 

And yes, I'm just playing defense here and heading off any potential rumor of them using Carvins - of course they have other instruments that they use at home or in the studio, but primarily they use, and are fully endorsed by Ibanez, who have been stellar at working with them to give them exactly what they want.


----------



## Danxile

How anybody could describe the grinding brutality that is break those bones whose sinews gave it motion as a WEAK song simply baffles me.


----------



## fps

MF_Kitten said:


> btw, i find it interesting that one of the best songs on the album (which is surprisingly hard to pick on this album!), Behind The Sun, was written by Jens. Does he have writing credit on older albums? i really wanna see him play guitar some time too, all we have now are old videos



He wrote Suffer In Truth, which is the last track on Destroy Erase Improve and is MASSIVE. Not sure about other albums, nothing else springs to mind as being just him.


----------



## Doug N

Danxile said:


> How anybody could describe the grinding brutality that is break those bones whose sinews gave it motion as a WEAK song simply baffles me.


 
I agree, none of these songs have disappointed me. If i was forced to rank the songs then obviously something has to come in last place, but I still wouldn't describe anything as disappointing. It's all relative though, any of these songs would probably be the best song on many band's albums.


----------



## DLG

Danxile said:


> How anybody could describe the grinding brutality that is break those bones whose sinews gave it motion as a WEAK song simply baffles me.




this might be the single heaviest song meshuggah has ever recorded

THE SINGLE HEAVIEST SONG _MESHUGGAH_ HAS EVER RECORDED


----------



## Slamp

Demiuuuuuurge 

That and Do not look down has gotten some serious playtime the last couple days.


----------



## guitareben

Fav track on the album is by far Demiurge!!! Such, SUCH a good track  

That riff :O

But all the album is amazing


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah, 'Demiurge' is probably the stand out track on this album for me. Has two of my favourite Meshuggah riffs yet. I'm really surprised they didn't make it their first single.


----------



## Duelbart

Holy shit cowfucker.


I was NOT expecting this from Meshuggah. I thought they wouldn't catch my interest with this album, I liked their previous work, but never loved it. But this album blew me the hell away. It has everything good about their band mixed with just the right proportions this time, I'd say.

It's amazing how such an classic band can create an album that surprises in a positive way so much, while not being stylistically very different from their previous ones.

Fuck, my post looks like some half-assed naive advertisment. But I can't help it.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Koloss is now in a three way tie for first place with Obzen and Nothing for my favorite Meshuggah albums


----------



## Rap Hat

I've always had a love-hate relationship with the actual tracks on each album (I love the band don't get me wrong), some are outstanding and others just don't jive. Even DEI had some mehh tracks for me. Koloss is surprising in the sense that I click with almost every track. Even the two I'm not 100% on (Swarm and Do Not Look Down) I still like.

That does mean there's no super-crazy "what the fuck!?!" tracks like Bleed when that was first released, but I'm cool with that.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Grabbed Koloss last night...listened to it a few times. Watched the DVD.

Chaosphere remains my favorite.


----------



## synrgy

Upon multiple listens, now, Demiurge might be my favorite, but Do Not Look Down is right up there, still.

Awesome album is awesome, whatever the case.

Watched the video today after work while I tidied my place up. I liked the studio bits. I found the live bits perhaps a bit depressing. It seemed like all they wanted to do was sleep, but their schedule was too intense to allow them to do so for any reasonable amount of time. Definitely a stark contrast to the typical tour video which makes everything look like a giant party broken up temporarily here and there by hysterical road trips.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Rap Hat said:


> I've always had a love-hate relationship with the actual tracks on each album (I love the band don't get me wrong), some are outstanding and others just don't jive. Even DEI had some mehh tracks for me. Koloss is surprising in the sense that I click with almost every track. Even the two I'm not 100% on (Swarm and Do Not Look Down) I still like.
> 
> That does mean there's no super-crazy "what the fuck!?!" tracks like Bleed when that was first released, but I'm cool with that.



Swarm is the track I've listened to by far the most on this album! At least 20 times in the past day. I apparently love Tomas Haake's toms lol

Also, were the guitars recorded with FBM's or were they all axe fx? Line 6? Sounds like they are using a TON more gain and compression. Kinda gives this scratchy, raw as hell sound.


----------



## Doug N

My favorite song so far is the tribute to Keith Marrow.

What?


----------



## 3074326

I've liked Meshuggah for a while, but never really considered them a favorite. This album might be my favorite metal album. I fucking love every second of it. 

At work we cranked it through an EV PA system we have set up. Holy mother of Christ.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> This video was a lot of fun to watch




I guess I should make myself clearer since I was neg repped for this.
The video is fun to watch simply because if the people getting gored and trampled and shit. I'm not into bullfighting either.


On another note, I'm digging the album!


----------



## The Beard

New video for Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Simple video for a simple song, but I love it.


----------



## Sepultorture

After giving the album a good long soak into my brain and ear drums over the pass while, even after a good toke session, and i'm finding more and more that, even though i do like this album, it's not really pulling me in. Heck there's time that i have this spinning in the car and i feel the need to swap it out and put the new CC album on instead.

i like the album, but i don't love it, i see this getting less time than Nothing, I, Destroy Erase Improve and Obzen even. i dunno if i need to listen to this a hell of alot more but i'm not REALLY digging this album like i thought i would.

other than that, no other complaints to be had, it's still a solid Meshuggah album


----------



## DLG

the video encapsulates everything meshuggah is about. 

no bells and whistles, just sophisticated, dark, crushing art.


----------



## DLG

vampiregenocide said:


> Simple video for a simple song, but I love it.



I'd say that there are at least 4-5 songs on this album that are simpler than this one.


----------



## vampiregenocide

DLG said:


> I'd say that there are at least 4-5 songs on this album that are simpler than this one.



And I'd agree with you, but that doesn't change the fact this is a pretty simple song.  Not saying that's a bad thing, I love it. Though I am surprised they didn't choose 'Demiurge' as the first single. It's a lot stronger track and more single material I think.


----------



## Seventary

Cool vid !!!


----------



## Mazzy

simple, heavy, repetitive = atmosphere


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I still prefer Catch 33


----------



## ROAR

ok


----------



## ZEBOV

Behind The Sun is my new favorite song!


----------



## cronux

love the video, simplicity at it's best -> just 5 guys playing in a dark room lol
love Koloss even more, it just hits me in the right way i guess 

but still, my favorite album from Meshuggah is by far DESTROY ERASE IMPROVE...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

0:05 and 0:18


----------



## Tang

I've read this whole thread from front to back on different occasions and I'm pretty sure I never saw this video.. it appears to have been filmed in 1998 before and during the Chaosphere recording. It's very.. interesting.


----------



## matt397

^.....Yeah....yeah I heard like they mushrooms, I mean really really like mushrooms....


----------



## BlindingLight7

Tang said:


> I've read this whole thread from front to back on different occasions and I'm pretty sure I never saw this video.. it appears to have been filmed in 1998 before and during the Chaosphere recording. It's very.. interesting.


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold still a great video


----------



## Tang

matt397 said:


> ^.....Yeah....yeah I heard like they mushrooms, I mean really really like mushrooms....



it had be a psychedelic of some-sort, definitely.


----------



## phillisbeuford

Just picked this up today.... Whole album grooves so much. Plus who can go wrong in Drop E???


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

My copy finally came in the mail today, rocking out to Marrow as I type this. This album is kick-ass. I knew not listening to the leaks and streaming stuff would pay off!

And while the Last Vigil may not be the album closer people were expecting or hoping for, I find it a great way to close the album. You get it all out with the majority of the album, and this track is the cool-down.


----------



## vampiregenocide

phillisbeuford said:


> Just picked this up today.... Whole album grooves so much. Plus who can go wrong in Drop E???



There's a song in drop E?


----------



## guitarneeraj

I have to say, my earlier posts in this thread stand justified! Loving the production!!! 

Next point of discussion : Name your 3 favorite songs off Koloss?? Mine are Marrow, The Demon's Name Is Surveillance, The Last Vigil.


----------



## morrowcosom

This CD has the most bass by far of any metal CD I own. I think it beats Dopethrone. I read somewhere that Meshuggah actually tuned the bass down an octave below the guitar for this CD. Listening to some songs on this CD (I am Colossus, for example), the whole interior of my car vibrates likes crazy even at low volume and I do not even have huge subwoofers. 

I will probably shit my self driving down the high way when they hit the brown note.


----------



## electricred

It doesn't sound an octave down at all. It still has the signature bass tone they've always had. There may be a couple parts or something, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> There's a song in drop E?



Not that I can hear. It's all the same tuning they normally use.


----------



## blisterguy

I'm not sure how people are hating on the DvD. Sure, I would have liked more footage of people recording their parts than there were, but it was still really cool.


----------



## DLG

morrowcosom said:


> This CD has the most bass by far of any metal CD I own. I think it beats Dopethrone.



I don't know if it beats dopethrone  but I love it. my favorite thing in the world is when a band is doing heavy palm muting and your speakers want to fall apart from it. 

like at 0:08 here


----------



## ZEBOV

My (poor) attempt at the Meshuggah face.


----------



## Ben.Last

vampiregenocide said:


> There's a song in drop E?



I said it before and people doubted me: people don't know the difference between drop tunings and tuning down.


----------



## BlindingLight7

morrowcosom said:


> This CD has the most bass by far of any metal CD I own. I think it beats Dopethrone. I read somewhere that Meshuggah actually tuned the bass down an octave below the guitar for this CD. Listening to some songs on this CD (I am Colossus, for example), the whole interior of my car vibrates likes crazy even at low volume and I do not even have huge subwoofers.
> 
> I will probably shit my self driving down the high way when they hit the brown note.


Tuning a bass that low would be practically inaudible, you'd just feels vibrations and background rumble at most.


----------



## ZEBOV

morrowcosom said:


> This CD has the most bass by far of any metal CD I own. I think it beats Dopethrone. I read somewhere that Meshuggah actually tuned the bass down an octave below the guitar for this CD. Listening to some songs on this CD (I am Colossus, for example), the whole interior of my car vibrates likes crazy even at low volume and I do not even have huge subwoofers.
> 
> I will probably shit my self driving down the high way when they hit the brown note.



Nope, they didn't tune the bass an octave down. However, there are some times when the bass plays an octave lower than the guitars, but that is when the key is in A# like some parts of "Behind The Sun".


----------



## drmosh

BlindingLight7 said:


> Tuning a bass that low would be practically inaudible, you'd just feels vibrations and background rumble at most.



Nah, F or F# an octave below an 8 string is perfectly audible on a good system.


----------



## DLG

BlindingLight7 said:


> Tuning a bass that low would be practically inaudible, you'd just feels vibrations and background rumble at most.



the suboctave freaks from the bass forum are going to rip you a new one for this


----------



## BlindingLight7

DLG said:


> the suboctave freaks from the bass forum are going to rip you a new one for this


Half of the time I post stuff like that I think "erm...maybe I shouldn't post this it will piss everyone off....... FUCK LOGIC"enter"


----------



## drmosh

BlindingLight7 said:


> Half of the time I post stuff like that I think "erm...maybe I shouldn't post this it will piss everyone off....... FUCK LOGIC"enter"



Besides that, it doesn't sound to me like there is a bass an octave below the guitar on the album at all.


----------



## BlindingLight7

drmosh said:


> Besides that, it doesn't sound to me like there is a bass an octave below the guitar on the album at all.


Well on the DVD it is pretty apparent that it's the same octave, but who knows, I see marten playing a Carvin that he apparently didn't use to record anything with...so...eh


----------



## Rap Hat

BlindingLight7 said:


> Well on the DVD it is pretty apparent that it's the same octave, but who knows, I see marten playing a Carvin that he apparently didn't use to record anything with...so...eh



It was mentioned earlier that that guitar is a custom (not Carvin). Don't think the brand was mentioned though.


----------



## electricred

BlindingLight7 said:


> Tuning a bass that low would be practically inaudible, you'd just feels vibrations and background rumble at most.


I _think_ Mnemic does it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mnemic, Fear Factory, After The Burial and Interlock all use sub-octave bass tunings. I think Meshuggah do on 'Break Those Bones' Sounds particularly bassy compared to the rest.


----------



## Pauly

Got it the other day. Meshuggah's grooviest album by far. Not exactly reinventing the wheel for them or going to inspire a legion of copycats in the same way their older stuff did, but it's... funky. I like it a lot. It flies by quite quickly as well.


----------



## Rap Hat

I got the DVD edition in the mail yesterday, I'm pretty happy with it. The making of Koloss was very interesting, especially seeing how the band has grown. Compared to that crazy vid posted last page they're very mellow/down, but I think that's a result of age and fully understanding the stresses of making an album.
Same with the "live" portion. Seriously amazing what it was like for them in India; they're exhausted, stressed, playing on a stage held together with twine, but they still put on a hell of a show. Then they go and pass out .

It's a great look into the realities of writing/touring. It's easy to get lost in the glamour of being in a band, and the fact that Meshuggah have kept together like this is a testament to their quality.


----------



## Djent

HITS Daily Double: Building Album Sales Chart

From the sales prediction for this week's Billboard 200 (U.S. albums) chart, Koloss sold almost 10,000 copies (9,686 to be exact) to debut at #40! Much better than when obZen debuted at #59.


----------



## getaway_fromme

vampiregenocide said:


> There's a song in drop E?





Guitarman700 said:


> Not that I can hear. It's all the same tuning they normally use.





Marrow


----------



## Guitarman700

getaway_fromme said:


> Marrow



Drop E makes NO sense, though. They tune a half step down, so that would necessitate tuning Up, then down. Besides, that does not sound like drop E.


----------



## Deathspell Omega

Rap Hat said:


> I got the DVD edition in the mail yesterday, I'm pretty happy with it. The making of Koloss was very interesting, especially seeing how the band has grown. Compared to that crazy vid posted last page they're very mellow/down, but I think that's a result of age and fully understanding the stresses of making an album.
> Same with the "live" portion. Seriously amazing what it was like for them in India; they're exhausted, stressed, playing on a stage held together with twine, but they still put on a hell of a show. Then they go and pass out .
> 
> It's a great look into the realities of writing/touring. It's easy to get lost in the glamour of being in a band, and the fact that Meshuggah have kept together like this is a testament to their quality.



 That`s exactly it. The reality of being in such a demanding band does not always look so glamourous. While Koloss may not be their greatest album Meshuggah have proven what consistency is all about. And who knows ? Maybe in a couple of years Koloss will be judged as a masterpiece anyway.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Guitarman700 said:


> Drop E makes NO sense, though. They tune a half step down, so that would necessitate tuning Up, then down. Besides, that does not sound like drop E.



They've done it before on Perpetual Black Second, and Nebulous is in super duper drop D. Also, a song or two on Obzen was drop Eb. It doesn't need to make sense, they're Meshuggah! They can have as many guitars as they want. And also, it takes about a full second or two to get that low string in its actual tuning. 

I'm sticking with my answer.


----------



## Rap Hat

getaway_fromme said:


> They've done it before on Perpetual Black Second, and Nebulous is in super duper drop D. Also, a song or two on Obzen was drop Eb. It doesn't need to make sense, they're Meshuggah! They can have as many guitars as they want l. And also, it takes about a full second or two to get that low string in its actual tuning.
> 
> I'm sticking with my answer.



I'm pretty sure this is correct. For a couple songs it's just the lowest string that's been changed, which is probably the case with Marrow (haven't actually tried to play along yet so no idea if it's got a low E).


----------



## blisterguy

getaway_fromme said:


> They've done it before on Perpetual Black Second, and Nebulous is in super duper drop D. Also, a song or two on Obzen was drop Eb. It doesn't need to make sense, they're Meshuggah! They can have as many guitars as they want. And also, it takes about a full second or two to get that low string in its actual tuning.
> 
> I'm sticking with my answer.


I'm not sure you're correct about Obzen. The Spiteful Snake ends on a lower-than-f note, but the rest of the album is in f.


----------



## Tang

I love that 4/5 of Meshuggah are in their early to mid 40's and still making the heaviest metal possible.


----------



## getaway_fromme

blisterguy said:


> I'm not sure you're correct about Obzen. The Spiteful Snake ends on a lower-than-f note, but the rest of the album is in f.



Ah, thank you for this. This Spiteful snake ends on a low D, not an Eb. Even better. And it's still lower than an F, so, like I said, it doesn't need to make sense lol.


----------



## DLG

Tang said:


> I love that 4/5 of Meshuggah are in their early to mid 40's and still making the heaviest metal possible.



Jens must be juicing or something. He's like 46 and looks younger than everyone else in the band.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

getaway_fromme said:


> Marrow



Marrow is F standart....


----------



## blisterguy

DLG said:


> Jens must be juicing or something. He's like 46 and looks younger than everyone else in the band.


Singing does wonders for how old you look, opera singers are a good example. Ozzy Osborne might be a reasonable counter example, but then "lol drugs" is probably an excellent rebuttal to that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Meshuggah have tuned to F standard, drop Eb and drop Bb. They have songs where they tune to drop Eb but don't necessarily use the Eb note I think.


----------



## drmosh

who gives a fuck what the tuning is? really!


----------



## Tang

drmosh said:


> who gives a fuck what the tuning is? really!



internet tuning wizards.


----------



## Maggai

I think it's sort of funny that Jens wrote the best song on the album.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i think the reason we want to know is so we can tune to whatever that is when trying to learn the songs. if they use drop Eb yet never use any notes lower than F, it might be because it's easier to finger the riffs in that tuning. if we're struggling learning a song it's helpful to know the exact tunings for playability.

and yeah, if they actually do hit notes down that low, then it's also good to know considering most of us aren't even registering that it's taking place at all.


----------



## Dudley

I'm enjoying Koloss quite a surprisingly large amount. Sort of lost interest in the band after I was released, Catch 33 and obZen didn't move me in the slightest, but this definitely seems like an improvement to me. Looking forward to catching them live in a few weeks time


----------



## fps

The DVD is really, really good, great to see them all working hard on the record, it's been worth their efforts!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

https://www.facebook.com/notes/mesh...but-in-nuclear-blast-usa-ba/10150671660219302


----------



## matt397

vampiregenocide said:


> https://www.facebook.com/notes/mesh...but-in-nuclear-blast-usa-ba/10150671660219302



Anyone else watch the dvd an catch that LACS with the triple bucker ? not sure I've ever seen a triple bucker before 
The DVD was awesome, sure it could of been longer, heck I could watch hours of in studio footage of those guys, but Im just grateful for the little I got to see. Also, it's hilarious to watch Tomas Haake go from talking in his native tongue of Swedish to talking very authentic American English.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah, Fredrik posted his triplebucker a while back,but didn't see a good picture of it in his guitar. I missed it in the DVD though.

And yeah it always surprises me how much their accents completely change between languages.


----------



## matt397

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, Fredrik posted his triplebucker a while back,but didn't see a good picture of it in his guitar. I missed it in the DVD though.
> 
> And yeah it always surprises me how much their accents completely change between languages.



Very interested in what that sounds like. Yeah it's 11:50 into the dvd. First time I've seen it. Also, Good lord that 8 string Iceman is sexy as hell.


----------



## GSingleton

on a side note....how about that album...i like it  
Oh you don't? suck it.


----------



## simonXsludge

I can't believe my luck:







Just received this, ordered regularly through their webstore.


----------



## Maggai

Wow that is really awesome!


----------



## I Voyager

vampiregenocide said:


> And yeah it always surprises me how much their accents completely change between languages.



Seriously. If you told me Tomas was born and raised in the US I would probably believe it.


----------



## guy in latvia




----------



## tr0n

I'd laugh if there was a 000/250.


----------



## MF_Kitten

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, Fredrik posted his triplebucker a while back,but didn't see a good picture of it in his guitar. I missed it in the DVD though.
> 
> And yeah it always surprises me how much their accents completely change between languages.



the thing about speaking english as a second language, is that you have no local accent. You always imitate something. When i speak english seriously, i speak with a very american accent. Although i need a while to get into it, or else my accent shines through a lot 

American accents are much closer to Norwegian/Swedish, so it feels more natural to use that when speaking english.


----------



## Monk

"Koloss", the new album from Swedish experimental extreme metallers MESHUGGAH, sold 18,000 copies in the United States in its first week of release to land at position No. 17 on The Billboard 200 chart. 

Released in March 2008, MESHUGGAH's previous CD, "obZen", opened with 11,400 units to debut at No. 59. This was substantially more than the 7,000 first-week total achieved by its predecessor, "Catch 33", which entered the chart at No. 170 back in June 2005.
.
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MESHUGGAH's 'Koloss' Cracks U.S. Top 20
.


----------



## Riffer

That's awesome that they landed in the top 20 on the charts. I almost feel proud of them somehow. I bought the Deluxe CD/DVD combo with the signed photo and shirt. Money very well spent if you ask me.


----------



## AVH

Hey guys, about the tunings - there's no 'drop' anything. All the guitars are tuned a half step down or a full step down, and would be normally expressed as low F Standard and low E Standard respectively. The 7's are always tuned half step down to Bb Standard. 

And always have been.


----------



## Eptaceros

Dendroaspis said:


> Hey guys, about the tunings - there's no 'drop' anything. All the guitars are tuned a half step down or a full step down, and would be normally expressed as low F Standard and low E Standard respectively. The 7's are always tuned half step down to Eb Standard.
> 
> *And always have been.*



Wrong. There have been select songs, such as Perpetual Black Second, that were tuned to Drop Eb.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Dendroaspis said:


> Hey guys, about the tunings - there's no 'drop' anything. All the guitars are tuned a half step down or a full step down, and would be normally expressed as low F Standard and low E Standard respectively. The 7's are always tuned half step down to Bb Standard.
> 
> And always have been.



My bad. I was using "drop" differently than people are thinking. I'm just trying to say that they are tuned lower than F. Listening more closely, the 8th string of both Marrow and The Hurt That Finds You First are both on an "E" string, or at least that's the lowest note they play in those songs.


----------



## AVH

Eptaceros said:


> Wrong. There have been select songs, such as Perpetual Black Second, that were tuned to Drop Eb.



Sorry, I must have missed something along the way.


----------



## MF_Kitten

the rammstein remix they did ends with a low D i think. It might be an Eb, but i have a feeling it was a D.


----------



## Sikthness

MF_Kitten said:


> the rammstein remix they did ends with a low D i think. It might be an Eb, but i have a feeling it was a D.



I do believe you are correct, sir. Also, for anyone who hasnt heard that Benzin remix, do yourself a favor n check that shit out.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Sikthness said:


> Also, for anyone who hasnt heard that Benzin remix, do yourself a favor n check that shit out.


----------



## Doug N

Dendroaspis said:


> Hey guys, about the tunings - there's no 'drop' anything. All the guitars are tuned a half step down or a full step down, and would be normally expressed as low F Standard and low E Standard respectively. The 7's are always tuned half step down to Bb Standard.
> 
> And always have been.



If anyone should know, I'm guessing it would be you.


----------



## morrowcosom

Spasm is tuned down to B an octave below, I believe. I remember reading about this in interviews, and it definitely sounds more massive than usual. 
Shed off of Catch-33 is tuned down more than usual as well. 
When I played Perpetual Black Second it was drop tuned.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

morrowcosom said:


> Spasm is tuned down to B an octave below, I believe. I remember reading about this in interviews, and it definitely sounds more massive than usual.
> Shed off of Catch-33 is tuned down more than usual as well.
> When I played Perpetual Black Second it was drop tuned.



PBS is tuned to standart. Meshuggah play live only songs that are tunet to standart.

Shed is tuned to drop Eb.


----------



## Addie5150

Is it just me or does the 2 nd half of Behind the sun have a SYL/ Devin Townsend feel to it.


----------



## AVH

I base what I say on the 2 tunings they use for the material that they actually play live, and when setting up the gits I (or by Kent/Micha live) have never been asked to tune their guitars to anything else - 'dropped' or otherwise, that I'm aware of. I should have been a little more specific, and that indeed there may be the odd one-off tunes/remix that have something a bit different - but are extremely unlikely to ever play live. 

For this tour, I've setup two guitars each in low F Standard (the majority of the set) and one each in low E (for two songs). Mårten will also bring one of the piezo RG8's along too (in F Std.) for one song, iirc. 

And live, they play PBS in F Standard.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Dendroaspis said:


> I base what I say on the 2 tunings they use for the material that they actually play live, and when setting up the gits I (or by Kent/Micha live) have never been asked to tune their guitars to anything else - 'dropped' or otherwise, that I'm aware of. I should have been a little more specific, and that indeed there may be the odd one-off tunes/remix that have something a bit different - but are extremely unlikely to ever play live.
> 
> For this tour, I've setup two guitars each in low F Standard (the majority of the set) and one each in low E (for two songs). Mårten will also bring one of the piezo RG8's along too (in F Std.) for one song, iirc.
> 
> And live, they play PBS in F Standard.


I hate that you have to correct everyone on pretty much every detail, and I was one of those had to be corrected. I'm sorry!


----------



## blisterguy

I like that he's correcting people, it's awesome to get information this close to a source!


----------



## Tang

morrowcosom said:


> Spasm is tuned down to B an octave below,



Spasm live would melt faces. Possibly also melt the P.A!


----------



## MF_Kitten

BlindingLight7 said:


> I hate that you have to correct everyone on pretty much every detail, and I was one of those had to be corrected. I'm sorry!



So you don't like getting accurate inside information from the man that has been setting up and measuring and playing these instruments, while hanging out with the band in question?


----------



## BlindingLight7

MF_Kitten said:


> So you don't like getting accurate inside information from the man that has been setting up and measuring and playing these instruments, while hanging out with the band in question?


I think you read my post totally backwards, cause I meant total opposite of that. pooppooppopopopoopoopopopop


----------



## MF_Kitten

BlindingLight7 said:


> I think you read my post totally backwards, cause I meant total opposite of that. pooppooppopopopoopoopopopop



so sorry, man! your post seemed to point towards the opposite of what you meant!

peepeepeepeepeepee


----------



## BlindingLight7

MF_Kitten said:


> so sorry, man! your post seemed to point towards the opposite of what you meant!
> 
> peepeepeepeepeepee







I pooped then peed and then kakaakaa



Anyway, I'm really interested to see this "ohm" 8 string....mmmmmm


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah, the Benzin remix hits low D, so fucking heavy when it does


----------



## Scar Symmetry

morrowcosom said:


> Spasm is tuned down to B an octave below, I believe. I remember reading about this in interviews, and it definitely sounds more massive than usual.
> Shed off of Catch-33 is tuned down more than usual as well.
> When I played Perpetual Black Second it was drop tuned.



Close, Bb. An octave lower than New Millenium Cyanide Christ


----------



## vampiregenocide

I had no idea they used E standard live. That's badass.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

So....now ive listened to it all the way through some more...still don't love it. It just doesn't grab me like DEI, Chaosphere, and Obzen did.


----------



## travis bickle

its ok, not everyone will feel the same about koloss. that said, after about 30 listens (maybe more), im seriously blown away by this release. every note is absolutely perfect. and honestly, jens has never sounded better. can't wait to see these cats tear it up in may.


----------



## electricred

For me, Jens' vocals are the only thing lacking on this album. The rhythms aren't catching me the way most other releases have, but then again, vocals are not usually what I'm focusing on in Meshuggah, so it's not a huge strike against the album as a whole.


----------



## ScottyB724

^ The Demon's Name would like to have a word with you..


----------



## damigu

ridner said:


> the DVD sucks



i pretty much agree.

i really did enjoy the "making of" segment, but it was kind of rushed--they could have made it about twice as long.

as for the "meshuggah in india" bit, it was a waste of time. half an hour of watching them yawn and repeating "we're tired." when they weren't yawning, the video was just showing standard live sound setup/problems and screaming fans that i've seen on a million other backstage DVD's. i was really just hoping for footage of their performances instead.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Dendroaspis has confirmed that the "Carvin" sighted on the DVD is not, in fact, a Carvin. So there we go!


----------



## Pauly

I don't feel like any one song really stands out in a head and shoulders way, but it's consistently good all the way through and while it's not exactly Meshuggah does Parliament Funkadelic (they'd look great in the spaceship outfits though), you get the feeling there's some interesting non-metal influences that went into this album. Koloss is a nice chapter in their body of work for me.


----------



## Jinogalpa

got mine today, limited 350x white vinyl, sound is colossal


----------



## philkilla

Anyone else notice the eight-string in the studio the the triple-coiled humbucker?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

philkilla said:


> Anyone else notice the eight-string in the studio the the triple-coiled humbucker?



That would be the Motherbucker. It has a Kahler trem, as well. As far as we know, it has yet to be used on anything. I would assume it hasn't, since Dendroaspis has discovered the fretwork to be pretty poor, for an LACS. He'd be the best one to ask, though, as to whether or not it's been used.


----------



## matt397

philkilla said:


> Anyone else notice the eight-string in the studio the the triple-coiled humbucker?






matt397 said:


> Anyone else watch the dvd an catch that LACS with the triple bucker ? not sure I've ever seen a triple bucker before
> The DVD was awesome, sure it could of been longer, heck I could watch hours of in studio footage of those guys, but Im just grateful for the little I got to see. Also, it's hilarious to watch Tomas Haake go from talking in his native tongue of Swedish to talking very authentic American English.





vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, Fredrik posted his triplebucker a while back,but didn't see a good picture of it in his guitar. I missed it in the DVD though.
> 
> And yeah it always surprises me how much their accents completely change between languages.






guy in latvia said:


>





BlindingLight7 said:


> I



It has been discussed, Didn't even know such a thing existed to be honest, until I saw the dvd of course.


----------



## BlindingLight7

matt397 said:


> It has been discussed, Didn't even know such a thing existed to be honest, until I saw the dvd of course.












Pulled from the SDXFX2 facebook.


----------



## matt397

BlindingLight7 said:


> Pulled from the SDXFX2 facebook.



Would love to take that out for a test drive....


----------



## Richie666

Holy shit. I just looked at their setlist from last night... absolutely phenomenal. Especially their encore song which happens to be one of my favorite songs ever. It will be a devastating ending to the show.

Don't want to spoil it for anyone so here's the link:
Meshuggah Concert Setlist at O2 Academy Bristol, Bristol on April 12, 2012 | setlist.fm

Did anyone go to this show?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Looks like they'll be playing all my favourite songs when I see them.


----------



## synrgy

Richie666 said:


> It will be a devastating ending to the show



The 2nd encore song is my favorite of their catalog.


----------



## Richie666

Yeah that's the one I was referring to. One of the greatest songs. Then there's that other tired song...


----------



## DLG

no chaosphere songs is some serious bullshit


----------



## BlindingLight7

That setlist made me destroy my pants, must buy tickets...fuck.


----------



## Maggai

Pretty cool set list.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Looks like a fucking awesome setlist! 

buuuut....




DLG said:


> no chaosphere songs is some serious bullshit



This.


----------



## tr0n

Omg they're playing songs from _that_ album! :O Gonna be awesome. Disappointed they're not playing a particular song off the new album though, kinda surprised at that.


----------



## Richie666

Yeah no Chaosphere kind of blows, especially the omission of NMCC. Also I really wish they would add Marrow. Definitely one of the best of Koloss. As long as they keep Dancers and the In Death duo in the setlist I'll be a happy man. 

Also Demiurge sounds like a FANTASTIC opener.


----------



## synrgy

Richie666 said:


> Also Demiurge sounds like a FANTASTIC opener.



IMHO, Demiurge and DTADS would each make excellent book-ends, regardless of which end.


----------



## Krullnar

Surprised by the wimpiness of the mix.

I Am Colossus isn't any good. Do Not Look Down has the groove I was looking for. The rest... Meshuggah needs to push things a bit further than this.


----------



## ScottyB724

holy shit that set list looks fucking immense. Although I was under the impression they had retired playing Future Breed Machine after the obZen tour? I was happy to get to see them play that song on that tour, but I'm not going to complain if they keep playing it !


----------



## matt397

Richie666 said:


> .
> 
> Also Demiurge sounds like a FANTASTIC opener.



Dude, can you imagine ? The place is goes pitch black an that eerie high pitched synthy type melody comes on an then that first riff comes in and the place just blows up...
I need me some 'Shuggah tickets....


----------



## damigu

BlindingLight7 said:


>



i'm not sure what the point of this would be.

a single coil exists because it was the first attempt at making a pickup.

double coil pickups exists because single coils have a hum issue inherent in their design, hence the name humbuckers.
obviously they also have certain sonic properties, but those are moot at high gain (case in point, some bands play metal with strats and teles and you can't really tell until it is pointed out).

i don't see how a triple coil would do anything except to reintroduce noise and create phase issues.


----------



## MFB

Anybody going to the show at the Fillmore out here in SF? I for one am stoked.


----------



## Santuzzo

I just got the new album in the mail this week, I think it's absolutely amazing!
And I especially love the production sound! Guitar tones are awesome and so are the drums!


----------



## sahaal

the solo on I Am Colossus reminds me more of the music from The Shining's intro than whales, which adds a whole other level of awesome/mildly terrifying to it IMO


----------



## ManBeast

+1 on the setlist, just bought my ticket for the 19th


----------



## Eptaceros

holy shit at that setlist. remove combustion, fill it with Spasm/Vanquished/Marrow--life would be complete.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Eptaceros said:


> holy shit at that setlist. remove combustion, fill it with Spasm/Vanquished/Marrow--life would be complete.



I'm not a Meshuggah fan, but so far of all the songs I've hears, Combustion has the most interesting main riff. Some would say it's my favourite of them...


----------



## fps

The production on the new one is so good, it sounds much more organic and alive than they have for a while. I think they are at their best sounding like a group of people unleashing near perfect technical hell, rather than computers. And that's the sound they've got on this record.


----------



## Sikthness

the more organic prod fits this album, but Meshuggah is one of the only bands I prefer to have a more mechanical, cold sound ala Chaosphere. Unfortunately I'm not seein this cd have much stayin power. There are some great songs though, but a few that are just filler.


----------



## C2Aye

I'll see you guys in a few hours and tell you how it was


----------



## Santuzzo

C2Aye said:


> I'll see you guys in a few hours and tell you how it was



Holy cow!!! Awesome! Enjoy


----------



## Mwoit

Maybe see you there haha.


----------



## ShiftKey

See you there , i didnt buy in advance so ill have to hope i can get a ticket at the door


----------



## Danxile

Am i Crazy or is the riff in Break Those Bones changing by a half step during some chugs? Ive seen covers of this where apparently people are barring the first fret making a diminished F chord. When i do this on my 8 it just doesnt seem correct and i dont think Meshuggah would really base an entire song around one note. The pitch in the background is changing with the pick attack anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Danxile said:


> Am i Crazy or is the riff in Break Those Bones changing by a half step during some chugs? Ive seen covers of this where apparently people are barring the first fret making a diminished F chord. When i do this on my 8 it just doesnt seem correct *and i dont think Meshuggah would really base an entire song around one note*. The pitch in the background is changing with the pick attack anyway. Thoughts?






I don't think that the song goes half a step up. Iwll listen to the song now and then I will tell you for sure

Now I undertand you, yes the chugging is based on three notes: F, B, C


----------



## Mwoit

That was an amazing gig, but man, Meshuggah are masters of making the crowd wait in ominous music / sounds.


----------



## ShiftKey

They sold out before i arrived, sucks to have missed it


----------



## CrownofWorms

Just bought Koloss, but I haven't listened to it yet(new CC is in the way)


----------



## MFB

Start it, NOW.


----------



## C2Aye

Gig was incredible! I kinda feel bad for the opening band, they seem sincere enough but their music doesn't fit with AAL and Meshuggah at all.

I was two rows from the front for AAL and it was so cool to have one of my biggest influences on guitar right there ripping away 

Meshuggah were incredible too and I was a row from the front for them! The beginning actually had me scared a little bit and once they got going, it was just brutal groovetastic awesome from start to finish.

First time seeing both bands, so I can tick them off my bucket list


----------



## Mwoit

C2Aye said:


> Gig was incredible! I kinda feel bad for the opening band, they seem sincere enough but their music doesn't fit with AAL and Meshuggah at all.
> 
> I was two rows from the front for AAL and it was so cool to have one of my biggest influences on guitar right there ripping away
> 
> Meshuggah were incredible too and I was a row from the front for them! The beginning actually had me scared a little bit and once they got going, it was just brutal groovetastic awesome from start to finish.
> 
> First time seeing both bands, so I can tick them off my bucket list



Yeah, the support band didn't fit whatsoever with AAL and Meshuggah, which was a shame since they were alright. Hardcore trio from Ireland is what I gathered from walking into their set mid way.

Everything sounded amazing, especially during 'Break Those Bones Whose Sinew Gave It Motion'; the palm chord riff sounded absolutely chunky and monster like.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Are they using DARs live?


----------



## Mwoit

spawnofthesith said:


> Are they using DARs live?



Couldn't really see, I was standing to the right middle / back. I did see 3 Axe FX's in a single rack unit though, perhaps that was AAL's.


----------



## CrownofWorms

MFB said:


> Start it, NOW.



I'm playing it now


----------



## JosephAOI

After about 20 listens, I have determined that I need another 30 or so listens to grasp it 

Right now though, I'm absolutely loving The Demon's Name Is Surveillance, The Hurt That Finds You First and Swarm. And The Last Vigil is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mwoit said:


> Couldn't really see, I was standing to the right middle / back. I did see 3 Axe FX's in a single rack unit though, perhaps that was AAL's.



Meshuggah use 3 Axe-Fxs I think, whereas I think Tosin only uses one. May be wrong.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

vampiregenocide said:


> Meshuggah use 3 Axe-Fxs I think, whereas I think Tosin only uses one. May be wrong.



I'm 99% sure thats correct. 1 for fredrik, 1 for marten and the third is for when fredrik solos marten uses the it to maintain the rhythm sound


----------



## spawnofthesith

JosephAOI said:


> After about 20 listens, I have determined that I need another 30 or so listens to grasp it


----------



## MF_Kitten

I find it kinda odd that they would have a whole extra Axe-FX just for a stereo rhythm patch. They could just have a different patch for that, easily. Just run both units in stereo constantly, and do the panning in the patch. All left and all right, or slightly to the left and slightly to the right. Then for the solo and stereo rhythm parts, the solo patch is panned to the middle with whatever stereo delays and stuff are on it, and the rhythm patch has that short stereo delay in it and is panned to the middle.

But that's just how i like to do things.

I was thinking it was probably a backup or for the bass myself.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

wish I could find the interview when they're talking about it


----------



## tr0n

Demiurge live (not my recording).



I can't get over Jens voice. Such power.


----------



## ChaNce

MF_Kitten said:


> I find it kinda odd that they would have a whole extra Axe-FX just for a stereo rhythm patch. They could just have a different patch for that, easily. Just run both units in stereo constantly, and do the panning in the patch. All left and all right, or slightly to the left and slightly to the right. Then for the solo and stereo rhythm parts, the solo patch is panned to the middle with whatever stereo delays and stuff are on it, and the rhythm patch has that short stereo delay in it and is panned to the middle.
> 
> But that's just how i like to do things.
> 
> I was thinking it was probably a backup or for the bass myself.



Backup for sure.


----------



## Greatoliver

Seeing them tomorrow! So stoked


----------



## Triple-J

Just saw them at Manchester academy 2 the sound was a little unclear in places and one of the guitars went a bit wonky during DEI but apart from that they were fantastic plus it was great to see them moving up and playing a larger venue than before.


----------



## ByDesign

tr0n said:


>




Fuck.


----------



## theo

I hope this isn't a repost. Look what I found though


----------



## BlindingLight7

theo said:


> I hope this isn't a repost. Look what I found though


very repost

but, she is really good and really cute, so it's ok.


----------



## MF_Kitten

ByDesign said:


> Fuck.



i was going to say just that!

FUCK!

Them starting it off with Obsidian was amazing! i have never heard that performed live before, that shit was awesome! Such a mood setter!


----------



## AVH

No more speculating gang, here's what they're using on this tour:
3 Ultras (1 for each), Line 6 wireless and Shure in-ear monitoring. Straight into FOH, done deal. They _hate_ lugging tons of gear, the simpler, the better, and cuts the expenses dramatically.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I had no idea they used Axe Fx for the bass too.


----------



## Mwoit

So, they don't do the 2 Axe FX fr rhythm and one for solos?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Mwoit said:


> So, they don't do the 2 Axe FX fr rhythm and one for solos?


Why on earth would anyone need 2 axe-fx's to A/B when you could simply switch patches with the pedalboard?


----------



## Mwoit

BlindingLight7 said:


> Why on earth would anyone need 2 axe-fx's to A/B when you could simply switch patches with the pedalboard?





IAMLORDVADER said:


> I'm 99% sure thats correct. 1 for fredrik, 1 for marten and the third is for when fredrik solos marten uses the it to maintain the rhythm sound



From this.

EDIT: Anyways, we've just been told from a reliable source so I guess I was wrong.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i KNEW they wouldn't do something as odd as a third axe-fx JUST for a different patch!


----------



## blisterguy

I always assumed it was one each when I saw them in Australia recently. It's such a better way to manage gear than lugging amps everywhere.


----------



## drmosh

MF_Kitten said:


> i KNEW they wouldn't do something as odd as a third axe-fx JUST for a different patch!



Because you misunderstood.
Previously when fredrik played a solo, marten's patch changed to imitate the doubling up of his guitar part during the solo. I am not entirely sure but it could have been that guitar signal also got patched through to a second POD unit.
So it was assumed that when fredrik played a solo, marten's guitar was also patched through fredrik's rhythm patch while he played using a solo patch on the 3rd axe-fx.
But apparently, that's not true.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm pretty sure fredrik had too much to drink at this gig 

or maybe he was like "Last song, fuck it."

Nice to see them using the Iceman's too.


----------



## elrrek

I bought "Koloss" yesterday and have been spinning it s few times all the way through and it is MUCH better than "Obzen" which I found lazy, boring and not particularly good. I don't know if this record is going to stay as interesting for me as "Nothing", "I" and "Catch 33" but it does seem to me that getting soemone outside the band to mix it has done the album a world of good.

The DVD was quite cool as well, I might even be tempted to pick-up "Alive" now but Meshuggah are still one of the most boring bands I have ever seen live (Vienna show during the Obzen tour, it was a total snooze fest).


----------



## Indigenous

It kind of sounded like he was trying to play with the riff and move it up a half step each time he repeated it and then got confused. That, or too drunk.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think he just wanted to remind everyone he's human.


----------



## MF_Kitten

drmosh said:


> Because you misunderstood.
> Previously when fredrik played a solo, marten's patch changed to imitate the doubling up of his guitar part during the solo. I am not entirely sure but it could have been that guitar signal also got patched through to a second POD unit.
> So it was assumed that when fredrik played a solo, marten's guitar was also patched through fredrik's rhythm patch while he played using a solo patch on the 3rd axe-fx.
> But apparently, that's not true.



yeah, they had a different thing going on with the vettas and stuff, i [email protected] remember quite how they did it then though. I don't think they just used different patches then though? bah, doesn't matter, hahah! 

i think it's cool that the DAR preamp boxes has that delay button to double the sound for when the other guitarist is soloing.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i don't get how he sounded drunk there? his solos are always improvised though, and generally sound weird, and that didn't really sound unusual for him. Sounds like what i'd expect, i guess


----------



## Sikthness

vampiregenocide said:


> I think he just wanted to fool everyone he's human.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Tang

MF_Kitten said:


> i don't get how he sounded drunk there? his solos are always improvised though, and generally sound weird, and that didn't really sound unusual for him. Sounds like what i'd expect, i guess



The actual solo was fine, and pretty damn good imo. I think everyone is talking about the strange chromatic thing he does in the intro. It sounded like he actually messed up, but whatever. It really doesn't take anything away from the song.


----------



## baO

Dendroaspis said:


> No more speculating gang, here's what they're using on this tour:
> 3 Ultras (1 for each), Line 6 wireless and Shure in-ear monitoring. Straight into FOH, done deal. They _hate_ lugging tons of gear, the simpler, the better, and cuts the expenses dramatically.



Well, yeah they still use axe-fx live. but i don't believe that they recorded the whole new album with it just like Fred says.


----------



## BlindingLight7

baO said:


> Well, yeah they still use axe-fx live. but i don't believe that they recorded the whole new album with it just like Fred says.


They used the S/PDIF signal from the Axe-FX and used Cubase Amp Rack to get the epic toanz, At Least that's what Fredrik claims on the DVD.


----------



## DLG

I bet that the epic toanz are more daniel bergstrand than what they recorded the guitars with.


----------



## Winspear

Saw Meshuggah tonight supported by AAL 

Absolutely mindblowing show. The setlist was unbelievable.

Opened with Demiurge. 
Played a whole bunch of new shit from Koloss and Obzen, and old songs including:
Cyanide Christ
Rational Gaze
a fucking unbelievable interlude - Minds Mirrors to some intense lighting, followed by life and death.

The encore was insane -
Future Breed featuring Fredriks breath controller, and Dancers to A Discordant System 

On the barrier infront of Jens for the entire show. My body hurts. My mind is blown.


----------



## Winspear

The stage was also incredible, no gear, just banners and lighting. The sound was the best I've heard.

A big part of me also wants to say they played Obsidian..I remember the clean part being on to some lighting and some heavy drones of some kind but large amounts of the gig are quite a blur, haha.


----------



## Mwoit

EtherealEntity said:


> The stage was also incredible, no gear, just banners and lighting. The sound was the best I've heard.
> 
> A big part of me also wants to say they played Obsidian..I remember the clean part being on to some lighting and some heavy drones of some kind but large amounts of the gig are quite a blur, haha.



At the Glasgow gig, they opened with Obsidian. The clean interlude played through the PA, and they came on and played the heavy part while everyone cheered. Then it lead onto Demiurge.


----------



## blisterguy

Tang said:


> The actual solo was fine, and pretty damn good imo. I think everyone is talking about the strange chromatic thing he does in the intro. It sounded like he actually messed up, but whatever. It really doesn't take anything away from the song.


Was it Fred playing that part, or Marten? It kinda looks like Fred is playing the lead part over the top.


----------



## Winspear

Mwoit said:


> At the Glasgow gig, they opened with Obsidian. The clean interlude played through the PA, and they came on and played the heavy part while everyone cheered. Then it lead onto Demiurge.



Yeah I think you're right


----------



## vampiregenocide

I saw them last night too. Incredible performance. I was right at the front near Fredrik.  He did mess up the intro to Dancers again aha, but not quite so badly. Maybe he just hadn't rehearsed it enough? Either way, the rest of the performance was absolutely perfect, sounded huge.


----------



## Fiction

Dear God, the lyrics are massive. I sat down and listened to the album through my good headphones and read the lyrics as it went and it's just insane, I reckon I got goosebumps about 7 times. Also, Massive random storm while the it was still sunny and hardly any clouds conjured out of nowhere during it, also we had a double rainbow.

Meshuggah


----------



## Greatoliver

Did you guys see them with AAL supporting? I actually thought AAL had a better live sound, I actually thought it was really good, while Meshuggah was just less clear.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm the opposite. Didn't think AAL sounded as tight as Mesh. Still sounded awesome though.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I couldn't make the journey to see them, so mad! I hope they come back to the UK relatively soon - fortunately AAL will be in Sheffield later this year \m/


----------



## MF_Kitten

Tang said:


> The actual solo was fine, and pretty damn good imo. I think everyone is talking about the strange chromatic thing he does in the intro. It sounded like he actually messed up, but whatever. It really doesn't take anything away from the song.



haha, holy shit yeah! i just fast forwarded to the middle parts to get to the solo, since that's where Fredrik is doing his thing 

I just listened to it now, and it seems to me like someone got out of it, and had a brainfart on stage. HATE when that happens to me, though luckily i haven't had to perform anything really technical or hard on stage like that yet, aside from two meshuggah songs


----------



## Scar Symmetry

He mucked up the intro to Dancers in Bristol as well, must be a band joke


----------



## tr0n

Scar Symmetry said:


> He mucked up the intro to Dancers in Bristol as well, must be a band joke


Yeah it must surely be. It's not _that_ hard to play and they did write the damn song.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Found this, thought people'd get a laugh out of it. Especially the band picture at the bottom.

http://chzmusic.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/music-fails-i-can-still-remember-my-first-shuggah1.png


----------



## jjfiegel

Um, if anyone goes to tonight's show, will you post the setlist? Gotta get super familiar with all the songs before I go.


----------



## MFB

Setlist has been posted a few pages back

Anyone catching their show in San Francisco on the 6th? I might go since it's right up the street from me, but not quite sure.


----------



## jjfiegel

Well, I was thinking it might be different, as this is the first night of the US leg. Some bands change setlists in different countries, even if it's the same tour.


----------



## MFB

That's right, that was a Euro list wasn't it? Forgot about that aspect, but I imagine it'll be the same or change one, maybe two, songs.


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah it was. I'm hoping "The Demon's Name is Surveillance" is added to the set.


----------



## Spaceboy

Why do you need to get super familiar with the songs before seeing them? Just go see the show. I have fingers crossed that they keep playing Dancers To A Discordant System on the US tour.


----------



## goherpsNderp

They destroyed last night. Loudest, heaviest, most amazing show I have ever seen. Even though all they really did was stand there, it was just such a ferocious show. Everything was tight, in tune, and you could actually hear the guitars and bass. Literally everything that I was worried about regarding the sound quality of the show was non existent. It was a HUGE step up from almost all the live footage I have seen of them, and definitely a better show than when I saw them with tool back in 2002 or whatever.

Another thing worth noting is that anyone that doesn't like the new album and doesn't want to have to hear the songs live- THEY SOUND BETTER LIVE. I repeat: the songs sound absolutely awesome live. It's almost like they were written to be played live and that the recordings couldn't really capture the essence of them. I wasn't under the influence at the show either, btw. The vibe was just perfect. The whole show was a blast, but unfortunately I had to leave before they finished, as I work today at 5:30am.

After I left they apparently played the DEI medley, rational gaze, a few other Nothing songs, and then Dancers to a Discordant System. I got to see them play In Death is Life/Death so I am happy. Posting videos on youtube later when I have time.

I can die happy.


----------



## jjfiegel

Spaceboy said:


> Why do you need to get super familiar with the songs before seeing them? Just go see the show. I have fingers crossed that they keep playing Dancers To A Discordant System on the US tour.




Because I enjoy the setlist better if I know the songs that are being played. I'd rather be familiar with the songs and have no surprises than be one hundred percent surprised but only recognizing a select few. I only just really got into Meshuggah, so outside of six or so songs, I'm not familiar with their material.


----------



## osmosis2259

Spaceboy said:


> Why do you need to get super familiar with the songs before seeing them? Just go see the show. I have fingers crossed that they keep playing Dancers To A Discordant System on the US tour.



I hope they keep playing that track too


----------



## ToupaTroopa

They were amazing last night Houston, TX! Drove over there and right back after the show. I'm def glad they weren't as loud as when I saw them with Ministry. My ears weren't bleeding!


----------



## goherpsNderp

ToupaTroopa said:


> They were amazing last night Houston, TX! Drove over there and right back after the show. I'm def glad they weren't as loud as when I saw them with Ministry. My ears weren't bleeding!



you mean they were LOUDER than last night? how is that possible??? 

my ears JUST NOW returned to normal functionality, and my girlfriend said hers are still ringing. lol

we were on balcony by the way...


----------



## Anton

This Remix is AMAZING.
Meshuggah - I Am Colossus | Scion Audio Visual


----------



## ROAR

well that was stupid as fuck....
Let me know when Michael Bay puts that in Transformers 5


----------



## MacTown09

Just got back from their Dallas show and Fredrick did not mess up Dancers to a Discordant System. It was an awesome show and the sound/vibe was just killer. Absolutely massive and WAYYY better than anything on their albums. Fredrick played his Iceman most of the time while Marten was on an RG the entire time. Dick Played his broadneck dolphin most of the time and it looks like Tomas has cut his set back to two toms.

PLEASE do not miss this show near you! I suggest showing up late cuz Baroness was not my cup of joe. For some reason they played after decapitated.


----------



## goherpsNderp

MacTown09 said:


> Just got back from their Dallas show and Fredrick did not mess up Dancers to a Discordant System. It was an awesome show and the sound/vibe was just killer. Absolutely massive and WAYYY better than anything on their albums. Fredrick played his Iceman most of the time while Marten was on an RG the entire time. Dick Played his broadneck dolphin most of the time and it looks like Tomas has cut his set back to two toms.
> 
> PLEASE do not miss this show near you! I suggest showing up late cuz Baroness was not my cup of joe. For some reason they played after decapitated.



yeah i thought it was weird decapitated went first, then again their "performance" was pretty basic. baroness had all the lights and dramatic stuff going on so maybe they figured it was best to gradually build up to the big meshuggah act?

also: i have videos of the houston show on youtube. is it appropriate to post them here or should i take it elsewhere? i don't know what the new rules are on when/where to put videos these days.


----------



## MacTown09

Dendroaspis said:


> No more speculating gang, here's what they're using on this tour:
> 3 Ultras (1 for each), Line 6 wireless and Shure in-ear monitoring. Straight into FOH, done deal. They _hate_ lugging tons of gear, the simpler, the better, and cuts the expenses dramatically.



I noticed Fred was using some expression pedal last night. Was that a volume pedal that he uses to replace a breathalyzer?


----------



## Eptaceros

goherpsNderp said:


> also: i have videos of the houston show on youtube. is it appropriate to post them here or should i take it elsewhere? i don't know what the new rules are on when/where to put videos these days.



right here!


----------



## blisterguy

This guy apparently does repair on Meshuggah's guitars, and posted a bunch of pics and details on their stuff under "Random Repair Notes". A great read!

THE MESHUGGAH GUITAR ARCHIVE | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## Valennic

Yeah, he's also an active member here


----------



## matt397

blisterguy said:


> This guy apparently does repair on Meshuggah's guitars, and posted a bunch of pics and details on their stuff under "Random Repair Notes". A great read!
> 
> THE MESHUGGAH GUITAR ARCHIVE | AVH Guitar Repair



Heres a link to the thread that he made.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/196332-meshuggah-guitarchive.html


----------



## goherpsNderp

k, let me see if i can embed these right. i know this forum has some funky way of doing it.

Houston show from this past Sunday night. The kick off with Obsidian and Demiurge:


Bleed (second half of show):


1. i was using a cell phone
2. i was jamming out
3. just be glad it's visible/audible at all


----------



## Metalrulz

oompa said:


> Btw they have some really weird humour.
> 
> I get a sense that Jens has like.. practised his IRL trolling for so long that he has reached such a high level of trolling that it is hard for normal people to even grasp



Tell me about it, i went and saw them 3 days ago and right before their set they looped Rod Stewart's Do you think im sexy for like 30 mins.
We were all pissed lol.


----------



## blisterguy

matt397 said:


> Heres a link to the thread that he made.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/196332-meshuggah-guitarchive.html


Hah! My bad.


----------



## Mehnike

Oh man thanks for the videos derps! So mucho excited for Anaheim show this Fri. Any ss'ers attending said show?


----------



## spawnofthesith

This poster is pretty badass


----------



## Monk

Just got back from seeing Meshuggah in Phoenix, AZ.

Setlist:

Obsidian (taped intro)
Demiurge
Pravus
Glints Collide
Combustion
Lethargica
Do Not Look Down
The Hurt That Finds You First
Mind's Mirrors (taped)
In Death - Is Life
In Death - Is Death
Bleed
New Millennium Cyanide Christ
I Am Colossus
Rational Gaze
Future Breed Machine
Dancers To A Discordant System
The Last Vigil (taped outro)

Awesome show was awesome. Pics to come.


----------



## Monk

Pics from the show:



























Fredrik used his LACS RG8 for most of the show; also used the Iceman for 2 songs. Marten appeared to be using the M8M for the whole show.


----------



## fps

To judge from the pics, they look pretty bored. But they have reached that level of enormity where it doesn't matter I guess. Maybe I'm just jealous I didn't make it to the local show due to lack of funds.


----------



## bigswifty

If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first DESTROY. ERASE. IMPROVE. the Universe.














EDIT: Seeing Meshuggah this Tuesday in Vancouver. Very stoked


----------



## jjfiegel

Are those shirts $25?


----------



## Monk

jjfiegel said:


> Are those shirts $25?



Yes.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Monk said:


> Just got back from seeing Meshuggah in Phoenix, AZ.
> 
> Setlist:
> 
> Obsidian (taped intro)
> Demiurge
> Pravus
> Glints Collide
> Combustion
> Lethargica
> Do Not Look Down
> The Hurt That Finds You First
> Mind's Mirrors (taped)
> In Death - Is Life
> In Death - Is Death
> Bleed
> New Millennium Cyanide Christ
> I Am Colossus
> Rational Gaze
> Future Breed Machine
> Dancers To A Discordant System
> The Last Vigil (taped outro)
> 
> Awesome show was awesome. Pics to come.



this was the set list for Houston, TX. remember it clearly now that i read this.


----------



## jjfiegel

Monk said:


> Yes.




Thanks.


----------



## Monk

Signed poster - $10
Signed drum sticks - $15
T-shirts - $25
Signed Koloss CD/DVD combo - $25
Hat - $25
Work shirt - $50
Hoodie - $50


----------



## Spaceboy

Meshuggah ball cap? Gotta say, I'm not normally a merch hound, but I want that.


----------



## morrowcosom

For me "Koloss" lacks staying power. First, I was like "cool, they have an organic, bass heavy production and are choosing to focus on simpler grooves, cool. I guess this is how they are evolving." 

But as a little time went by, the album got more and more boring. It just seems there is nothing in most of these songs that give them staying power. I got burnt out on the grooves pretty quickly, the song writing is not as creative as past efforts, and some songs are short and redundant instead of progressing. 

I have been a Meshuggah fan for 10 years, but "Koloss" has been a let down for me.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

I'm so pissed, I would be at the HoB concert in anaheim seeing then right now but I didn't have the cash handy. Someone who went has gotta tell me about it.

Btw how was Decapitated?


----------



## rogrotten

I just got back from the show at the HOB in Anaheim, it was amazing. ALL the bands where truly amazing. 
Decapitated played mostly new songs ( I don't have the set list) and they finished with Spheres of Madness. It's cool how every time I have seen them with this lineup they keep getting better, the first time I saw them you could tell that the new members were not 100% comfortable with the songs but tonight they really seemed like a "family" which made their stage presence 1000 times better. Vogg is using a 5150 lll and a Randall Warhead and I think he was using his RAN guitars ( not sure though). The bass player ( Konrad I think) was using a Musicman 5 string and 2 pedals that I couldn't see but he was running straight to FOH, no amps. Krimh was using a Drumcraft set, 2 bass drums(22x18), 1 rack tom (12x9), 1 floor tom (either 14 or 16, not sure) and an assortment of Meinl cymbals. 

I had never seen nor really payed closed attention to Baroness and I was blown away,their set was amazing. Although you could tell that most of the audience wasn't really into it. I'm not sure of what guitars they were using, they were using first act and gibson (I think). One of the Guitar players was using a Budda amps and the other one was using a bad cat head and a 6x12 emperor cab. the bass player was using, yamaha and first act basses and an Ampeg classic head with a 8 x10 cab. And they were all using a bunch of effects pedals. 

At last Meshuggah! This is the first time I see them live and I have been waiting to see them for more than 4 years. I was blown away by the sound quality, their sound was the most crushing sound I've ever heard from a live band. Everyone in the forum knows the equipment Fredrik, Marten and Dick are using on this tour so there's no need to go in dept. Thomas was using a Sonor Delite set, 2 bass drums ( 22x17.5), 1 rack tom (14x14)
2 floor toms ( 16x 16 and 18x 18) and i think the snare was a Sonor artist of wood of some kind ( could really see it very well). And same as always he was using an assortment of sabian cymbals.
The show was amazing and I'm ready to see them again tomorrow night! anyone going?


----------



## efx1138

The clips I've seen online sounds as awesome as they've always been and it's cool to hear live versions of the new stuff which I love. Does it seem like they are moving less onstage than they used to though? Not really complaining, just an observation.


----------



## -42-

I was at their show last night in Anaheim. Every single band tore it up. I remember the instruments and whatnot but what really impressed me was that all three bands had really solid stage presence. I've been a huge Baroness fan for a long time and they killed their set, even though Pete had some technical difficulties during Isak, plus the new bassist was good too and was more than happy to ham it up on stage. Meshuggah had easily the wildest crowd I've ever been stuck in, it was gnarly and their setlist was great. I picked up the white Meshuggah shirt with the glow-in-the-dark lettering, finally got a CD copy of the Red Album, and got one of these babies. Rafal signed the print with "Decapitated was here." It was a good night.


----------



## Hirschberger

Well, I can die happy now.


----------



## Floppystrings

What do those numbers mean?

Alien codes?

I am not surprised they have a cheat sheet live, haha. It proves they are almost human.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Monk said:


> Signed poster - $10
> Signed drum sticks - $15
> T-shirts - $25
> Signed Koloss CD/DVD combo - $25
> Hat - $25
> Work shirt - $50
> Hoodie - $50



When I saw them in Dallas, they were selling these.






Believe me when I say I bought that in about ten seconds after seeing it. I don't particularly like Affliction, but got damn that shirt rules.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Well, after 3 weeks of listening to it I think I can safely say that Koloss if probably my favorite full length of theirs since DEI.

Can't wait to see them on the 20th.


----------



## cronux

this is me (from Europe) after seeing all that tour merch:






I.WANT.IT.ALL.


----------



## Riffer

$50 for a hoddie? That's kind of expensive.


----------



## DLG

mattofvengeance said:


> When I saw them in Dallas, they were selling these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me when I say I bought that in about ten seconds after seeing it. I don't particularly like Affliction, but got damn that shirt rules.


----------



## Sepultorture

mattofvengeance said:


> When I saw them in Dallas, they were selling these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me when I say I bought that in about ten seconds after seeing it. I don't particularly like Affliction, but got damn that shirt rules.



I like some stuff from Affliction, but that shirt is mine if i see it at the Toronto show (if there are any left), hopefully it doesn't have Affliction prices (some Aff t's are over $100 a piece)


----------



## spawnofthesith

Got my ticket for Friday 


Any Denver SSO members wanna meet up at the show? Couldn't find anyone to go with but I sure as hell wasn't going to miss Meshuggah for that...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sepultorture said:


> I like some stuff from Affliction, but that shirt is mine if i see it at the Toronto show (if there are any left), hopefully it doesn't have Affliction prices (some Aff t's are over $100 a piece)



It was 50 bucks, which is more expensive than most shirts I buy, but Meshuggah is my second favorite band ever, and it was the first time I saw them live. Shit kinda snowballed haha. What I will say is if they do have them, buy a size up. They run a tad small.


----------



## GSingleton

I wish they would they come close to me. : /

1k post!


----------



## DLG

in early June I'm going to Sofia to see Slayer/Annihilator/Asphyx/Meshuggah. Not sure if I'll make it home alive.


----------



## Asrial

In mid-june I'm going to Copenhell to see KsE/Anthrax/Mastodon/Gojira/Slayer/Dying Fetus/Meshuggah/Korpiklaani/Immortal/Trivium/LoG/Soulfly, that order.
If you are unsure about your survival, I'm pretty much doomed by now.


----------



## spawnofthesith

At the show now... Decapitated threw down. Baroness is setting up now. Those badcats look shmexy


----------



## spawnofthesith

I don't know how they do it. Such an unbelievably tight band.


And I've never seen a light show as impressive as that at a metal concert lol


----------



## stevendeavor

Seeing Meshuggah on May 17th in Toronto. Very excited!


----------



## Blasphemer

I found this, and honestly like it WAY better than the original.


----------



## samdaman87

Just have to say that the Seattle show was bad ass 4 hour drive to Portland to Seattle was really worth it.


----------



## DLG

how is baroness doing with the crowd? I'd imagine not so well


----------



## crg123

So excited. I just got my tickets, seeing them this saturday in Worcester at the Palladium.


----------



## samdaman87

DLG said:


> how is baroness doing with the crowd? I'd imagine not so well


Lol I saw some immature kids complaining about the music but you know how Seattles rolls with the indie music so it was pretty good. Just your average 15year old "true" metal head complaining about baroness. I liked the band and I would give their record a spin


----------



## mattofvengeance

Blasphemer said:


> I found this, and honestly like it WAY better than the original.




Now I know what it would sound like if Vader covered Meshuggah


----------



## spawnofthesith

DLG said:


> how is baroness doing with the crowd? I'd imagine not so well



Honestly they seemed to be pretty well accepted in Denver. I definitely saw many people enjoying and rocking out to them just as much as myself.





samdaman87 said:


> Lol I saw some immature kids complaining about the music but you know how Seattles rolls with the indie music so it was pretty good. Just your average 15year old "true" metal head complaining about baroness. I liked the band and I would give their record a spin



Its hilarious to me that someone who considers themself a "true" metalhead would think like that. Its certainly a very different style of metal than meshuggah or decapitated, but they still have some pretty fucking solid metal cred


----------



## DLG

i posted the new Baroness track on facebook and someone commented "meshuggah made them look like limpwristed pussies last night"

way to compare apples and oranges bro.


----------



## spawnofthesith

What an idiot. Thats like saying "Suffocation is so heavy, makes Miles Davis sound like a fucking pussy!"


----------



## vampiregenocide

There seem to have been some odd support choices for Meshuggah. We Are Knuckle Dragger supported them in the UK, and they were good but not the sort of style I'd expect a band supporting Meshuggah to be.


----------



## DLG

I heard that Haake handpicked Baroness and Decapitated.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

These dudes need to come to Florida, damnit!!!

Anyways, here is a pretty cool history write up on the House of Blues Artist of the Month page: Meshuggah | Featured Artist at House of Blues | HouseOfBlues.com


----------



## vampiregenocide

DLG said:


> I heard that Haake handpicked Baroness and Decapitated.



Ah fair enough. I'm not surprised at Decapitated, but Baroness are an odd choice. Great band though, don't get me wrong.

I really want to see a music video for 'Demiurge'.


----------



## Mwoit

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah fair enough. I'm not surprised at Decapitated, but Baroness are an odd choice. Great band though, don't get me wrong.
> 
> I really want to see a music video for 'Demiurge'.



+1 on Baroness, but it's pretty great to hear a different style support. If Baroness supported Meshuggah in Europe, I would have loved it. Not that AAL aren't bad, but AAL aren't the most entertaining live band.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

DLG said:


> I heard that Haake handpicked Baroness and Decapitated.


 
Looks like Meshuggah taking the Tool method of handpicking their support acts, much like how Tool handpicked Meshuggah during the Lateralus tour. 

I'm glad that they can do that actually. Give the bill a bit of variety.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I wish more bands could hand pick their supporting acts.


----------



## mattofvengeance

DLG said:


> i posted the new Baroness track on facebook and someone commented "meshuggah made them look like limpwristed pussies last night"
> 
> way to compare apples and oranges bro.



Yeah, I don't even particularly like Baroness, but that statement is full on dumbassery.


----------



## DLG

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Looks like Meshuggah taking the Tool method of handpicking their support acts, much like how Tool handpicked Meshuggah during the Lateralus tour.
> 
> I'm glad that they can do that actually. Give the bill a bit of variety.



yep, that's really dope. I always loved tool for not letting labels pick their opening acts and picking bands they liked that their fans might not dig. Meshuggah, Fantomas, Isis, YOB. much respect. 

Meshuggah is now in the position to do the same thing and their giving back, taking out bands they like instead of having the label throw 3 djent bands on the bill every time.


----------



## Duke318

Woo! They killed it live last night at the house of blues in Chicago. I also fainted for the first time in my life, not sure if it was the light show, lack of oxygen, or them simply melting my face off. I almost fell off the balcony but my girlfriend managed to pull a wonder woman and save my life. Phew!


----------



## Riffer

Going on Friday to see them in Philly. I love the fact that Baroness is playing with Meshuggah and Decapitated. I like variety and you rarely see it in live shows since they book similar acts for tours together. The Red Album by Baroness is fucking great. I hope they play Isak!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mwoit said:


> +1 on Baroness, but it's pretty great to hear a different style support. If Baroness supported Meshuggah in Europe, I would have loved it. Not that AAL aren't bad, but AAL aren't the most entertaining live band.



I would have preferred Baroness and Decapitated to We Are Knuckle Dragger and AAL. AAL are cool, but apart from the nifty projections they had going on, not the most exciting live band to watch for my tastes.


----------



## Apotheose

They played an absolutely killer show in Chicago last night  

Thomas Haake is a goddamn wizard.


----------



## ScottyB724

I would like to echo these fellow Chicagoans, last night's performance was fucking _flawless._ They are seriously untouchable when it comes to live sound and precision. Unreal.


----------



## 3074326

Tonight I went bowling for the first time in maybe 10 years. There was pop and R&B playing, then all of a sudden.... fucking Bleed starts playing. 

Apparently I need to go bowling more often. 

/random post


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Who's coming out tonight!


----------



## Riffer

DavidLopezJr said:


> Who's coming out tonight!


 I'll be there. I'll have an Aborted shirt on. It says "Fuck Dubstep, shove those glow sticks up your ass, pussy" on the back in huge letters and "Aborted" on the front. And I'll have my A Life Once Lost baseball hat on


----------



## osmosis2259

I'll be there! Can't wait


----------



## DavidLopezJr

And I'll have on my Skrillex, "Long Live the Dub" sweater-vest on 


Blue Coreila shirt will be on this man. Navy blue with a huge C on the front.


Riffer said:


> I'll be there. I'll have an Aborted shirt on. It says "Fuck Dubstep, shove those glow sticks up your ass, pussy" on the back in huge letters and "Aborted" on the front. And I'll have my A Life Once Lost baseball hat on


----------



## GSingleton

Just remember...

Do not look down.


----------



## osmosis2259

Great show and performance by the band. Everything was spot on!

Crowd was nuts too although at times it was getting a little too crazy and people were getting kicked out etc.


----------



## Tang

3074326 said:


> Tonight I went bowling for the first time in maybe 10 years. There was pop and R&B playing, then all of a sudden.... fucking Bleed starts playing.
> 
> Apparently I need to go bowling more often.
> 
> /random post



was it karaoke night?


----------



## jr1092

Was a great show. However getting back home safely was a reenactment of the pit. Now I remember why I hate going to Philadelphia shows.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

I was in the front where everyone basically went crazy on each other the whole show... Such an experiece. My whole body us sore, but that was the best crowd I've ever seen.


osmosis2259 said:


> Great show and performance by the band. Everything was spot on!
> 
> Crowd was nuts too although at times it was getting a little too crazy and people were getting kicked out etc.


----------



## Richie666

Worcester tonight!


----------



## ManBeast

Richie666 said:


> Worcester tonight!



 can not wait


----------



## Ralyks

Jumping in the car now for Worcester! I'll be sporting a Sick of it All tee.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I don't know about you guys but this mini story I'm about to tell makes me extremely happy.

My friend is trying to sell his Meshuggah tickets so he can go to his favourite local band's final show before they hit the studio...

He said "lets make a dealio" "Meshuggah tix > free band logo"

And to make this story better, this cute girl asked me to go with her 

Can anyone say winning?


----------



## spawnofthesith

iRaiseTheDead said:


> And to make this story better, this cute girl asked me to go with her
> 
> Can anyone say winning?





It's really bizarre, I actually know quite a few really attractive girls that are really into meshuggah


----------



## ManBeast

super thick, solid and tight last night. That wall of sound was amazing.


----------



## MartinMTL

My. God. The Montreal show was nuts. One of my favourite concerts. They had Go-Pros on the guitars and throughout the stage, so does this mean a live DVD? Did other dates have them filming as well? 

Either way, I cannot wait to see these guys again.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Yeah, it was completely insane

Setlist (in somewaht of an order)

Obsidian/Demiurge
Pravus
Combustion
Glints Collide
Lethargica
The Hurt
Do Not Look Down
Catch 33 (IDID/IDIL)
New Millennium Cyanide Christ
I am Colossus
Bleed
Rational Gaze
-----
Future Breed Machine (at real tempo!)
Dancers to a Discordant System

may be forgetting one...


----------



## MartinMTL

^They did play Mind's Mirrors, but maybe you were just counting that in IDIL/IDID.


----------



## 7Mic7

My review for the show in montréal: 

first the pros: Great energy from the band and particulary the singer, Jens know how to make there songs much more heavy with his sync headbang to the rythmes(god I love this guy and his demonic faces). The set list was absolutly killer and they played everything to perfection like they always do!The sound was not to loud wich i think is respectful from the band.The light show was really nice and the people went fucking crazy as the show was advancing.They play some of there song, a little slower wich I think was awesome (slow a groove and and it become groovier haha).

The cons: Yep there was some cons . I was in front of the crowd for the whole show and the sound really was not like the previous show i saw 5 or 6 years ago. The place whare they played was an ex theatre and was way to large, i think, to really capture the whole frequency spectrum. I should have back away but i love to be in the front and see them. My friend who was in the back told me the sound was really better.Baroness was ok for what they played but it was not really fitting with the whole show imo. Last but not least, I found that the band was kind of tired because they didn't do any sincronyded head banging like they used to do( you know the kind of head bang meshuggah can do with there whole body)No nothing of that 

Over all I'll give an 7.5 for this show. I know I'm kind of an hard critic but who cares  I'm still very happy of the night I had and I wish you guys an awesome show. 

p.s.dont judge my english , I know its not the best.


----------



## Oli

7Mic7 said:


> My review for the show in montréal:
> 
> first the pros: Great energy from the band and particulary the singer, Jens know how to make there songs much more heavy with his sync headbang to the rythmes(god I love this guy and his demonic faces). The set list was absolutly killer and they played everything to perfection like they always do!The sound was not to loud wich i think is respectful from the band.The light show was really nice and the people went fucking crazy as the show was advancing.They play some of there song, a little slower wich I think was awesome (slow a groove and and it become groovier haha).
> 
> The cons: Yep there was some cons . I was in front of the crowd for the whole show and the sound really was not like the previous show i saw 5 or 6 years ago. The place whare they played was an ex theatre and was way to large, i think, to really capture the whole frequency spectrum. I should have back away but i love to be in the front and see them. My friend who was in the back told me the sound was really better.Baroness was ok for what they played but it was not really fitting with the whole show imo. Last but not least, I found that the band was kind of tired because they didn't do any sincronyded head banging like they used to do( you know the kind of head bang meshuggah can do with there whole body)No nothing of that
> 
> Over all I'll give an 7.5 for this show. I know I'm kind of an hard critic but who cares  I'm still very happy of the night I had and I wish you guys an awesome show.
> 
> p.s.dont judge my english , I know its not the best.



Fuck yeah Mike!! This is pretty much all I have to say: 
The show was ridiculous. Nice seeing you by the way!
I'm looking forward to our jam .

Cheers!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

7Mic7 said:


> My review for the show in montréal:
> 
> first the pros: Great energy from the band and particulary the singer, Jens know how to make there songs much more heavy with his sync headbang to the rythmes(god I love this guy and his demonic faces). The set list was absolutly killer and they played everything to perfection like they always do!The sound was not to loud wich i think is respectful from the band.The light show was really nice and the people went fucking crazy as the show was advancing.They play some of there song, a little slower wich I think was awesome (slow a groove and and it become groovier haha).
> 
> The cons: Yep there was some cons . I was in front of the crowd for the whole show and the sound really was not like the previous show i saw 5 or 6 years ago. The place whare they played was an ex theatre and was way to large, i think, to really capture the whole frequency spectrum. I should have back away but i love to be in the front and see them. My friend who was in the back told me the sound was really better.Baroness was ok for what they played but it was not really fitting with the whole show imo. Last but not least, I found that the band was kind of tired because they didn't do any sincronyded head banging like they used to do( you know the kind of head bang meshuggah can do with there whole body)No nothing of that
> 
> Over all I'll give an 7.5 for this show. I know I'm kind of an hard critic but who cares  I'm still very happy of the night I had and I wish you guys an awesome show.
> 
> p.s.dont judge my english , I know its not the best.



I was right in the middle of the venue standing right behind the mosh and the sound was incredible, heard everything LOUD and CLEAR; just as good if not better than when I saw them on the Obzen tour. I was at the gate for combustion and pravus and the sound wasn't the best there hence why I moved back... to mimic what your friend said... having no one infront of me allowed me to see everything really well too.

They also did like what any good bands do, start out at a decent volume and slowly increase the volume until it ends in a BANG by the time they got to "Dancers..."


----------



## jjfiegel

Hey, quick question to those who have been to the shows, what time does the show end? I need to decide if I should take the metro or drive.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

It ended right around midnight in philly. But they did start at 8 versus 7.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

they play around 1:45, show started at 7:30 in MTL and finished at 11:15


----------



## jjfiegel

Thanks for the help guys. It looks like I made the right decision to drive instead of taking the metro.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Just got back from the Maryland stop of the tour and I gotta say...IT WAS INSANE!!!!! I was at the front of the crowd right in front of Dick and Mårten and I literally was being jammed into the barrier the entire show because people were going nuts behind me. However, it was very much worth it. This was the first time I have ever seen Meshuggah live so I have nothing to base my opinion on, but out of all the major metal acts I have seen...Meshuggah played the best set I have ever been lucky enough to attend. Not many bands like this can play an almost 2 hour set and maintain so much energy and precision. Can't wait for them to come again \m/ 

Oh! I also caught Dick's pick


----------



## Dwellingers

Seing them at Copenhell Juni 16th!


----------



## Rational Gaze

Just saw the show at the Filmore. I've seen these guys 3 times now. Easily the best show they've put on for me. The middle set of In Death is Death/Life, Bleed, and Cyanide Christ made me shit myself. In Death was probably my favorite moment. Great venue, great sound, fucking amazing show. Though Baroness were extremely out of place to me there...


----------



## Tiger

^ I was there too. I had a great time but the people really annoyed me in the crowd, haha. I am a short guy who likes to see the band so getting stuck at the far back really sucked. I saw them 6 years ago and was able to sit on a platform and I think I enjoyed that experience more.

I am very happy they played Glints Collide and I am Colossus


----------



## Rational Gaze

Tiger said:


> ^ I was there too. I had a great time but the people really annoyed me in the crowd, haha. I am a short guy who likes to see the band so getting stuck at the far back really sucked. I saw them 6 years ago and was able to sit on a platform and I think I enjoyed that experience more.
> 
> I am very happy they played Glints Collide and I am Colossus



Yeah man, my buddies and I felt like being old guys, so we went upstairs. Best decision ever


----------



## simulclass83

See you guys in NY tonight!


----------



## Triple7

Yup I'll be in NYC. Tall skinny dude, in green cargo shorts and either a DTP t-shirt or a Tool hoodie. See you dudes tonight!


----------



## I Voyager

Anxiously awaiting for the mighty Meshuggah to take the stage in NYC.


----------



## asher

MetalBuddah said:


> Just got back from the Maryland stop of the tour and I gotta say...IT WAS INSANE!!!!! I was at the front of the crowd right in front of Dick and Mårten and I literally was being jammed into the barrier the entire show because people were going nuts behind me. However, it was very much worth it. This was the first time I have ever seen Meshuggah live so I have nothing to base my opinion on, but out of all the major metal acts I have seen...Meshuggah played the best set I have ever been lucky enough to attend. Not many bands like this can play an almost 2 hour set and maintain so much energy and precision. Can't wait for them to come again \m/
> 
> Oh! I also caught Dick's pick



I think I was probably right near you. Was wearing a Koloss shirt with my arms around my girlfriend the whole time trying to give her some space and getting really pissed off at everyone behind me. With two other guys (LoG shirt in front of us at the rail, white Koloss glow in the dark shirt) and another chick. Yeeeeeeeesh the crowd was bad - I'm fine with people rocking the fuck out, but there were so many people shoving and downright clawing and prying at people who were already in front to try to take their spaces. Like, let me get one hand on the rail and then fling myself about to knock back everyone who was up there. Made it really hard to concentrate on the bands... who all fucking _slayed_.

I think you guys upstairs had the right idea. I'm gonna try to blow up that picture because I know we're all in it 

edit: not to mention we almost had a fight break out behind us because Guy B flipped Guy A's hat way off into the crowd because Guy A was nearly piledriving guy B for five minutes straight in the pit and then gut punched him. oyyyyyyyy....


----------



## crg123

So this post is a bit late. I saw them at the the Palladium in Worcester MA. It rocked my world, but thats not why I'm posting. I want to know if anyone else experienced the hell that I experience of Rod Stewarts "Da Ya Think I'm Sexy" on loop for over 30 minutes!!!!

I think I lost my mind around 20 minutes in, and by the time it ended and I think I more agressive then ever before at a metal concert lolol. 

I'm curious do they do this EVERYTIME they play a show, or was it some sick practical joke by the Palladium staff haha

First time seeing them live, and it was amazing how tight they are. I swear the tone and precision was almost better live haha. The tone got better and better throughout the set and by the time they hit Dancers to a Discordant System it was beyond perfection. I can't wait to see them again


----------



## asher

crg123 said:


> So this post is a bit late. I saw them at the the Palladium in Worcester MA. It rocked my world, but thats not why I'm posting. I want to know if anyone else experienced the hell that I experience of Rod Stewarts "Da Ya Think I'm Sexy" on loop for over 30 minutes!!!!
> 
> I think I lost my mind around 20 minutes in, and by the time it ended and I think I more agressive then ever before at a metal concert lolol.
> 
> I'm curious do they do this EVERYTIME they play a show, or was it some sick practical joke by the Palladium staff haha



They did that for quite a while for us too. Probably around 20 minutes. They DID also have what looked like a stage rigging/tech snafu when they started Meshuggah's soundcheck though, because the tech was having issues getting a tone out of the first tested instrument and then a bunch of guys started running around unplugging and moving things.


----------



## I Voyager

crg123 said:


> So this post is a bit late. I saw them at the the Palladium in Worcester MA. It rocked my world, but thats not why I'm posting. I want to know if anyone else experienced the hell that I experience of Rod Stewarts "Da Ya Think I'm Sexy" on loop for over 30 minutes!!!!
> 
> I think I lost my mind around 20 minutes in, and by the time it ended and I think I more agressive then ever before at a metal concert lolol.
> 
> I'm curious do they do this EVERYTIME they play a show, or was it some sick practical joke by the Palladium staff haha



Same thing happened in NYC haha. Definitely a Meshuggah thing. 

Anywho, the show was abso-fucking-lutely insane. Probably the most intense show I've been to.


----------



## MetalBuddah

asher said:


> I think I was probably right near you. Was wearing a Koloss shirt with my arms around my girlfriend the whole time trying to give her some space and getting really pissed off at everyone behind me. With two other guys (LoG shirt in front of us at the rail, white Koloss glow in the dark shirt) and another chick. Yeeeeeeeesh the crowd was bad - I'm fine with people rocking the fuck out, but there were so many people shoving and downright clawing and prying at people who were already in front to try to take their spaces. Like, let me get one hand on the rail and then fling myself about to knock back everyone who was up there. Made it really hard to concentrate on the bands... who all fucking _slayed_.
> 
> I think you guys upstairs had the right idea. I'm gonna try to blow up that picture because I know we're all in it
> 
> edit: not to mention we almost had a fight break out behind us because Guy B flipped Guy A's hat way off into the crowd because Guy A was nearly piledriving guy B for five minutes straight in the pit and then gut punched him. oyyyyyyyy....



Dude, I was that guy in the white koloss shirt!!!  But you are totally right, it was ridiculous with all the people shoving us into the rail. Actually, your arm also began to dig into my side but whatever, you had your woman to protect! It was definitely fun as shit up there and worth it even though I felt like I was inside a can of sardines. Tell your girlfriend that although I got Dick's pick, I am mad jealous of the pick she got from Mårten 



asher said:


> They did that for quite a while for us too. Probably around 20 minutes. They DID also have what looked like a stage rigging/tech snafu when they started Meshuggah's soundcheck though, because the tech was having issues getting a tone out of the first tested instrument and then a bunch of guys started running around unplugging and moving things.



They might have been doing that because they were all using in ear monitors (might need to get our resident Meshuggah tech to chime in). The monitors on stage were, by the looks of it, completely unplugged and not connected to the house so that would make sense


----------



## I Voyager

I've never been more soaked after a show than I was tonight. Not to mention the smells.


----------



## musikizlife

they were absolutely unreal in NYC.
I was prolly the only non metal looking guy there. I was in an orangeish v neck and a grey beanie. 

I was upstairs for their set just to get a better view, and I gotta say it made it better cause I could see the lights guy working his magic, and it really was just that. He works just as hard as the band does, he's like a damn wizard.

But that show seriously set my standards for live performance to another level. Baroness kicked some serious ass as well. They stepped up their game since the last time I saw them in 2009


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

crg123 said:


> So this post is a bit late. I saw them at the the Palladium in Worcester MA. It rocked my world, but thats not why I'm posting. I want to know if anyone else experienced the hell that I experience of Rod Stewarts "Da Ya Think I'm Sexy" on loop for over 30 minutes!!!!
> 
> I think I lost my mind around 20 minutes in, and by the time it ended and I think I more agressive then ever before at a metal concert lolol.
> 
> I'm curious do they do this EVERYTIME they play a show, or was it some sick practical joke by the Palladium staff haha
> 
> First time seeing them live, and it was amazing how tight they are. I swear the tone and precision was almost better live haha. The tone got better and better throughout the set and by the time they hit Dancers to a Discordant System it was beyond perfection. I can't wait to see them again





I may never get that fucking song out of my head after that night 

Amazing show though, and probably the most brutal pit I've ever been in. I never realized so many Meshuggah fans were body builders  Plus people were dumping beer into the pit turning it into a slip 'n slide of death 

Fucking awesome show!


----------



## TheGrimRiffer

Just got back from seeing Meshuggah in NYC. HOLY FUCK was that shit tight! It was my first one of their concerts so I've nothing to compare it to, but god damn! The whole crowd was one giant pit, and I was maybe three persons back from the stage for most of it. Epic.


----------



## BadBovineNickel

MetalBuddah said:


> Oh! I also caught Dick's pick



I've heard one can catch this if you rub up with too many shirtless males in the mosh pit...


----------



## BadBovineNickel

Yeah, I was at the NYC show...awesome is an overly used expression, but it describes their show perfectly. The band was unreal, tight, in great form (lots of coordination with super low head banging which I really dig) and the sound in the place was terrific as well. Loud, but not too loud - you could hear everything at all times. Visually stunning as well. I also think the set list was terrific (anyone have a run down?) and they were filming too, so maybe they were a bit more "up"...hard to say. At the end they took a group stage shot with the crowd in back, should look fantastic.

I don't have high marks for Terminal 5. I got upstairs away from the crazy moshing...I don't quite understand that but whatever. If you're not at that place early, you might watch the show from a TV monitor. It's not the worst place I've been, but having seen a few shows there now I'd say it's a bit of a crap shoot to see the show if you don't stake out a place early. Or if you're not over 5'5"....

Finally, as I listened with awe to each member and thought how amazing each was in his own right, I came to (my personal) conclusion that Tomas Haake is the fucking driver of the bus. He's my hero since he's 40 (ahem) and king of the hill, but his drive and time is simply remarkable. He's a genius. Period. Not taking anything away from anyone else, but I was totally amazed by him.


----------



## simulclass83

I was also at the NYC show. It was insane. I was front and center, I got my arms over the guard fence about 1/3 into the Meshuggah set. I could actually feel the fence lifting up a few inches. That's how insane the crowd was pushing. They pushed consistently throughout the entire show, so needless to say I got one hell of a workout. I'm glad that I'm somewhat tall too, after I saw some 5'6" guys struggling for a view. But the show itself was great, Meshuggah was tight as can be, I think I only heard one mistake throughout the whole thing. But who knows if it was even a mistake, I might've just been delusional from a near heat stroke . 
And yes, my shirt was SOAKED after the show. 
Baroness surprised me, I hadn't listened to them before, but consider me a fan. They had sick vocal harmonies and some catchy riffs. Overall I liked them better than Decapitated.


----------



## asher

MetalBuddah said:


> Dude, I was that guy in the white koloss shirt!!!  But you are totally right, it was ridiculous with all the people shoving us into the rail. Actually, your arm also began to dig into my side but whatever, you had your woman to protect! It was definitely fun as shit up there and worth it even though I felt like I was inside a can of sardines. Tell your girlfriend that although I got Dick's pick, I am mad jealous of the pick she got from Mårten
> 
> 
> 
> They might have been doing that because they were all using in ear monitors (might need to get our resident Meshuggah tech to chime in). The monitors on stage were, by the looks of it, completely unplugged and not connected to the house so that would make sense



I'm sorry about the arm, I was a little concerned that might be happening towards the end of the night. And for running into you, since that was generally trying to shove off people behind you/to the side of you - you seemed pretty cool  We got a setlist, I don't know who got a pick but nobody from my group.

edit: to clarify: were you wearing a hat and glasses IIRC?

Also, to the person commenting about Meshuggah's lights show - _yes_. Really, really well done.


----------



## MetalBuddah

asher said:


> I'm sorry about the arm, I was a little concerned that might be happening towards the end of the night. And for running into you, since that was generally trying to shove off people behind you/to the side of you - you seemed pretty cool  We got a setlist, I don't know who got a pick but nobody from my group.
> 
> edit: to clarify: were you wearing a hat and glasses IIRC?
> 
> Also, to the person commenting about Meshuggah's lights show - _yes_. Really, really well done.



Well...this is awkward, I was not wearing glasses and a hat  What side were you on, Mårten/Dick or Fredrik?


----------



## Spaceboy

asher said:


> I think I was probably right near you. Was wearing a Koloss shirt with my arms around my girlfriend the whole time trying to give her some space and getting really pissed off at everyone behind me. With two other guys (LoG shirt in front of us at the rail, white Koloss glow in the dark shirt) and another chick. Yeeeeeeeesh the crowd was bad - I'm fine with people rocking the fuck out, but there were so many people shoving and downright clawing and prying at people who were already in front to try to take their spaces. Like, let me get one hand on the rail and then fling myself about to knock back everyone who was up there. Made it really hard to concentrate on the bands... who all fucking _slayed_.
> 
> I think you guys upstairs had the right idea. I'm gonna try to blow up that picture because I know we're all in it
> 
> edit: not to mention we almost had a fight break out behind us because Guy B flipped Guy A's hat way off into the crowd because Guy A was nearly piledriving guy B for five minutes straight in the pit and then gut punched him. oyyyyyyyy....


Yeah, I was at the MD date too, over in front of Fredrik with a blue/white button-down and a girl. I drove nearly 8 hours to get there. It took way too much effort to keep people from crushing my asthmatic girlfriend, eventually she got winded and we took off closer to the bar, and had a much better view. I assumed the upstairs balcony was only for the VIP ticket holders, so didn't even bother looking for the stairs, but wish I did. I'm not an upfront, mosh 'til you drop kind of guy anyway. We should've come down a day early to do some of the dorky tourist crap around DC too.

EDIT: By any chance does someone know what that tele-esque guitar played by the vocalist of Baroness was? It was gorgeous and I snapped a pic on my cellphone, but it's blurry. The lead guitarist sounded absolutely awful that night.


----------



## asher

Marten/Dick at stage left. Pretty much right in line with the left-center wedge. There was a girl who was going nutso who caught a pickbwho had started way further to the side and migrated center... we all wanted to kill her, lol.

Also, I believe that was (one of several, maybe) Baizley's First Act Custom. Very pretty indeed.


----------



## MetalBuddah

asher said:


> Marten/Dick at stage left. Pretty much right in line with the left-center wedge. There was a girl who was going nutso who caught a pickbwho had started way further to the side and migrated center... we all wanted to kill her, lol.
> 
> Also, I believe that was (one of several, maybe) Baizley's First Act Custom. Very pretty indeed.



Did the guy in the meshuggah glow shit (me) have short hair? I was in the front on that side the whole time, took a bunch of pics

And that was indeed a first act guitar that he played.


----------



## Triple7

They killed it in NYC last night! I was surprised that they didn't play "Break Those Bones...", not disappointed, just surprised. But the setlist was awsome, and the crowd was nuts!


----------



## Rational Gaze

Spaceboy said:


> Yeah, I was at the MD date too, over in front of Fredrik with a blue/white button-down and a girl. I drove nearly 8 hours to get there. It took way too much effort to keep people from crushing my asthmatic girlfriend, eventually she got winded and we took off closer to the bar, and had a much better view. I assumed the upstairs balcony was only for the VIP ticket holders, so didn't even bother looking for the stairs, but wish I did. I'm not an upfront, mosh 'til you drop kind of guy anyway. We should've come down a day early to do some of the dorky tourist crap around DC too.



I was at the balcony. It was 20 extra bucks at the stairs up. Totally worth it. I'm 28 years old. I have exerted my "mosh around like a fucking moron" energy several years ago.


----------



## Rational Gaze

Also, the Rod Stewart loop is a gag that started after they toured on Catch 33. My friends and I came to the conclusion that this has been an ongoing joke with them since 2009. I think it's hilarious. It's psychologically excellent, because you begin to forget what metal sounds like after 10 minutes of Rod. And then Ophidian began. And I shat myself for an hour and a half.


----------



## dNate

Didn't have any money to see them when they came through LA. Probably gonna be my biggest regret of the year.

My hope is that they do at least one more US tour but if not, I guess I'm waitin til the next album cycle...


----------



## SageK

I was at the NY date last night too. Shit was redickilus


----------



## Danxile

The NY date was the most unbelievable show ive ever been to. Shug's tone was crazy, they were FLAWLESS, and i think its noteworthy that Marten had a go pro camera on the headstock of his guitar, which looked to be pointed at himself and the crowd, so i wouldnt be surprised if we see some stage footage from the band at one point or another. I'll never forget right before the main riff came in for Dancers to a Discordant System i screamed "Oh Fuckkkkkkkkkk" and the place EXPLODED right afterwards. Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## asher

MetalBuddah said:


> Did the guy in the meshuggah glow shit (me) have short hair? I was in the front on that side the whole time, took a bunch of pics
> 
> And that was indeed a first act guitar that he played.



I maybe saw you but I think you ended up more to the right of me, lol. Good times anyhow!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For those interested:


----------



## VILARIKA

Lucky bastards...I should have bought the NY ticket when I had the chance...


----------



## DLG

Danxile said:


> and i think its noteworthy that Marten had a go pro camera on the headstock of his guitar, which looked to be pointed at himself and the crowd, so i wouldnt be surprised if we see some stage footage from the band at one point or another.




pretty sure Scion is working on a documentary type thing for this entire tour.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For those interested:



That was awesome.


----------



## Mazzy

Yeah, they all had cameras at MD, and one aimed at Thomas too.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Danxile said:


> The NY date was the most unbelievable show ive ever been to. Shug's tone was crazy, they were FLAWLESS, and i think its noteworthy that Marten had a go pro camera on the headstock of his guitar, which looked to be pointed at himself and the crowd, so i wouldnt be surprised if we see some stage footage from the band at one point or another. I'll never forget right before the main riff came in for Dancers to a Discordant System i screamed "Oh Fuckkkkkkkkkk" and the place EXPLODED right afterwards. Best. Show. Ever.



I saw a flyer up at the show saying that the show was being videotaped, so... yeah


----------



## BadBovineNickel

Yeah, saw Go-Pros on Marten's guitar (looked like bat wings from upstairs!) but also on Fredrik's down around the body area. Probably so we can get a good view of him when he's soloing and showing the audience the top of his head.

Also want to mention BIG PROPS for the event staff at Terminal 5. I saw them pouring water into people's mouths near the end of the show (they may've done it throughout) but I thought that was pretty cool. They have a hard, thankless job and I thought that showed real class. 

(Still don't like the venue tho...)


----------



## I Voyager

BadBovineNickel said:


> Also want to mention BIG PROPS for the event staff at Terminal 5. I saw them pouring water into people's mouths near the end of the show (they may've done it throughout) but I thought that was pretty cool. They have a hard, thankless job and I thought that showed real class.



This. Definitely helped. It was brutal up there.


----------



## simulclass83

I Voyager said:


> This. Definitely helped. It was brutal up there.


 Yes I was so thankful. Although it made me crave like 2 gallons.


----------



## I Voyager

simulclass83 said:


> Yes I was so thankful. Although it made me crave like 2 gallons.



Of course, though, when I got squirted in the mouth (relax, pervs), some water went up my nose which caused me to spit out all the water in my mouth.


----------



## simulclass83

I don't know if this was discussed, but does anyone know what that volume-pedal looking thing Fredrik used during his solos is?


----------



## MacTown09

simulclass83 said:


> I don't know if this was discussed, but does anyone know what that volume-pedal looking thing Fredrik used during his solos is?



I wanted to know the answer to this as well. He would also use it during some rhythm parts as well. It was confusing the heck outta me!


----------



## Rational Gaze

MacTown09 said:


> I wanted to know the answer to this as well. He would also use it during some rhythm parts as well. It was confusing the heck outta me!



Is that the Axe FX Controller?


----------



## MacTown09

Rational Gaze said:


> Is that the Axe FX Controller?



yeah but what is he controlling?


----------



## Mazzy

simulclass83 said:


> I don't know if this was discussed, but does anyone know what that volume-pedal looking thing Fredrik used during his solos is?


It looked like he was using it as a tap tempo to me. Also, he doesn't use th Fractal MFC-101, it's another MIDI controller. The MFC doesn't have expression pedals either.


----------



## simulclass83

Mazzy said:


> It looked like he was using it as a tap tempo to me. Also, he doesn't use th Fractal MFC-101, it's another MIDI controller. The MFC doesn't have expression pedals either.


A tap tempo requires you to tap, I don't see how you could use a rocker pedal to 'tap' a tempo .


----------



## Marcus

Mazzy said:


> It looked like he was using it as a tap tempo to me. Also, he doesn't use th Fractal MFC-101, it's another MIDI controller. The MFC doesn't have expression pedals either.



When I saw them in February I was standing right in front of Fredrik, I'm pretty sure he was using a Behringer FCB1010








Since it has two pedals I just assumed one wasn't set up to do anything and Fredrik liked to tap his foot to the beat on it


----------



## Mazzy

simulclass83 said:


> A tap tempo requires you to tap, I don't see how you could use a rocker pedal to 'tap' a tempo .


Yes, and he was definitely rocking the pedal to engage and disengage along with the beat. It wouldn't be the first time a volume controller has been used as a tap tempo. Those pedals are incredibly versatile when controlling MIDI effects. The pedal was used more traditionally during solos, and this pumping was going on during rhythm parts, which don't really have noticeable delays or anything, so I'm not sure what he was controlling or setting tempo for. 



Marcus said:


> When I saw them in February I was standing right in front of Fredrik, I'm pretty sure he was using a Behringer FCB1010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it has two pedals I just assumed one wasn't set up to do anything and Fredrik liked to tap his foot to the beat on it


He was using a separate volume pedal in addition to the MIDI controller in Maryland. The MIDI controller was obscured by the monitor, but it didn't look like the MFC-101 at all. I was standing up front, in front of Fredrik too.


----------



## Marcus

Ah, I see, thanks for the info  I can't remember if he had any additional pedals in front of him when I saw them so perhaps he's expanded his gear or was travelling light in Australia, or I've forgotten haha, I do distinctly remember the controller being a Behringer though.


----------



## isispelican

nice interview


----------



## DLG

after tomorrow I will have seen meshuggah eight times since 2001 in five different countries. 

fanboyism


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

^^^^^^^^^^
Good work Sir


----------



## Danxile

"Also want to mention BIG PROPS for the event staff at Terminal 5. I saw them pouring water into people's mouths near the end of the show (they may've done it throughout) but I thought that was pretty cool."

Yeah bro we needed that desperately. it was probably 110 degrees at least near the front of the stage


----------



## BabUShka

Holy fuck, holy fuck, holy fuck, holy fuck!!
Meshuggah are comming to my hometown in November, and they are gonna play like 300m away from my appartment on a REALLY small scene, its going to be INSANE! Tickets bought 

Aaaiiiii, Im high on life right now


----------



## Maggai

BabUShka said:


> Holy fuck, holy fuck, holy fuck, holy fuck!!
> Meshuggah are comming to my hometown in November, and they are gonna play like 300m away from my appartment on a REALLY small scene, its going to be INSANE! Tickets bought
> 
> Aaaiiiii, Im high on life right now



What town is this????


----------



## BabUShka

The western coast, Bergen  

http://www.billettservice.no/event/meshuggah-billetter/362127

If your planing to go, Id but tickets ASAP! Kvartere/Tagleverket is a really small scene/place, theres like only place for a few hundret ppl. I bet the tickets will be sold out soon


----------



## Maggai

Ah, I don't think I'll be able to make it then, but damn that would be awesome to see them in such an intimate setting!


----------



## MF_Kitten

BabUShka said:


> The western coast, Bergen
> 
> http://www.billettservice.no/event/meshuggah-billetter/362127
> 
> If your planing to go, Id but tickets ASAP! Kvartere/Tagleverket is a really small scene/place, theres like only place for a few hundret ppl. I bet the tickets will be sold out soon



Eg kjøpte billett for å se di her i Stavanger i dag! 

For all you non-noggy folks: I just bought tickets to see Meshuggah in my town in November!


----------



## Maggai

They are coming to oslo as well I see, so I'll be able to see them there!


----------



## kruneh

Maggai said:


> They are coming to oslo as well I see, so I'll be able to see them there!



When,when,when? 
I can´t find any info yet..


----------



## kruneh

kruneh said:


> When,when,when?
> I can´t find any info yet..



Forget that, tickets bought 
Four long years since I saw them last time, gona be awesome!


----------



## hypotc

BabUShka said:


> Holy fuck, holy fuck, holy fuck, holy fuck!!
> Meshuggah are comming to my hometown in November, and they are gonna play like 300m away from my appartment on a REALLY small scene, its going to be INSANE! Tickets bought
> 
> Aaaiiiii, Im high on life right now



I'm going to be working at the stage that day, maybe I'll get to meet them? 

edit: At Malakoff that is!


----------



## cfrank

Mårten Hagström of Meshuggah discussing the Ibanez M8M signature 8-string guitar - YouTube


----------



## ROAR

Wish he would have play a bit in that video,
Glad to hear they dig those models


----------



## goherpsNderp

cfrank said:


> Mårten Hagström of Meshuggah discussing the Ibanez M8M signature 8-string guitar - YouTube



their signature series guitars are CONSTRACTED. confirmed.


----------



## drmosh

goherpsNderp said:


> their signature series guitars are CONSTRACTED. confirmed.



They have their main men on the case at ibanez apparently...


----------



## ScottyB724

you sir, are a liar and a heart breaker... and an ass


----------



## travis bickle

fredrik has been using that behringer footswitcher thing for years.


----------



## drmosh

European tour!

MESHUGGAH & Decapitated &#8211; announce 2012 European Tour

Swedish metal masters extraordinaire, MESHUGGAH, will be taking their sonic arsenal and production that has already bulldozed UK and USA to mainland Europe on &#8220;The Ophidian Trek&#8221; tour, which launches November 22nd in Hamburg, Germany. Direct support for all 19 shows will come from label mates DECAPITATED; opening each night will be C.B MURDOC ...from Sweden.
States drummer Tomas Haake of MESHUGGAH: &#8220;After two amazing tours in the UK and North America, we are now warmed-up and ready to give Europe their share of the MESHUGGAH "Ophidian Trek" tour. For this stretch we're proud to announce two magnificent bands to accompany us - Poland's pride Decapitated and Sweden's C.B Murdoc: two bands that push the boundaries of extreme metal!!
To any and all of you European fans of MESHUGGAH - We hope to see you out there!!
And you will want to come early, cuz you don't wanna miss out on the sheer skill and complete awesomeness of our support bands!!!&#8221;

DECAPITATED guitarist / founding member Vogg adds: &#8220;I would have never thought that we'd have the honour to share stage with MESHUGGAH on two tours in one year but it looks like we will!!! Yes, we are happy to announce that DECAPITATED will be the direct support for the upcoming MESHUGGAH European tour together with C.B Murdoc!!! We are excited as fuck and we cannot wait for these 20 awesome shows!! All the best for all fans, see ya soon&#8221;

Complete &#8220;The Ophidian Trek&#8221; tour dates with DECAPITATED and C.B MURDOC are:
MESHUGGAH
+ DECAPITATED
+ C.B MURDOC
22.11. GER Hamburg - Markthalle
23.11. B Antwerpen - Trix
24.11. F Nantes - Stereolux
25.11. ES Durango - Plateruena
27.11. PT Porto - Hard Club
28.11. PT Lisbon - Paradise Garage
29.11. ES Madrid - Penélope
30.11. ES Barcelona - Salamandra 1
01.12. F Bordeaux - Le Krakatoa
02.12. F Paris - Bataclan
04.12. CH Zürich - Komplex
05.12. IT Milan - Alcatraz
06.12. GER Munich - Backstage Halle
07.12. AT Vienna - Arena
08.12. GER Berlin - C-Club
09.12. NL Eindhoven - Distortion Festival
11.12. GER Frankfurt - Batschkapp
12.12. LUX Esch-Sur-Alzette - Kulturfabrik
13.12. GER Köln - Essigfabrik


----------



## DLG

I'll probably make it up to Vienna for this.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I'd like to add 2 things (...and I guess this counts for slightly offtopic)...

1) I saw Meshuggah live for the first time ever at the Copenhell festival in Copenhagen, Denmark, and FUCK ME that rocked hard! I reached nirvana throughout that concert! 
The first song they played was "Demiurge". It doesn't get better than that! ^_^

2) Yesterday I found out that Meshuggah are coming to Denmark again in october, at Train in Århus! I am SO MUCH going to that concert! FUCKING EH!!! 

...btw, for those of you who haven't seen Meshuggah live yet:
DO IT! Go to one of their concerts! Seeing/hearing Bleed live is such an intense experience! Easily one of the best concerts I've been to! And their sound is sick! 

Disclaimer:
I'm neither drunk or high atm. I'm at work!


----------



## guy in latvia

TheBloodstained said:


> I'm neither drunk or high atm. I'm at work!



That's not an excuse! Fix it! 

But in all seriousness Meshuggah live is the shit! Also seen them live 3 times in 3 different countries!

I might go to the show in Holland tho, haven't been there in a while and this would be a hell of a reason, love all 3 of those bands!


----------



## TheBloodstained

...oh! btw!

snagged this when they played at Copenhell:


...was headbanging like crazy through most of the songs!


----------



## Zulphur

hahHAHahAH people in Europe seems clinically dead with it comes to concerts, nobody moves.....


----------



## DLG

it's a festival dude. which means it's probably like 20 percent people who give two shits about meshuggah. 

european's get busy at shows.


----------



## TheBloodstained

DLG said:


> it's a festival dude. which means it's probably like 20 percent people who give two shits about meshuggah.
> 
> european's get busy at shows.


It was a metal festival with only heavy metal acts...

Anyway, it was the second day of the festival and Meshuggah went on early, so most of the crowd (including myself) was probably pretty damn hungover!


----------



## hypotc

So, I was working at the Malakoff festival in Norway this weekend. Meshuggah was playing last at this stage, and it was an awesome night! Got to hang around them before they got on stage and stuff! When they had started the show we got out and saw the set. Got backstage again before the last song, and hanged out when they were done! It was really surreal just standing next to them before and after the show. 

Anyways, here are some pics of the rig, drumkit that Haake used, and the setlist. By the way, does anyone know what all the numbers on the setlist mean?


----------



## Espaul

Zulphur said:


> hahHAHahAH people in Europe seems clinically dead with it comes to concerts, nobody moves.....



We are there for the music, not for fucking things up. 

We are but a quiet people 

us Europeans. (Especially Norwegians )


----------



## Demonsev7en

I think it might be Axe-Fx patch numbers? I don't know if they do their own switching live still.


----------



## hypotc

Demonsev7en said:


> I think it might be Axe-Fx patch numbers? I don't know if they do their own switching live still.



Fredrik still used his footboard! I really wonder what those numbers mean. I was thinking maybe it was what presets he used for various solos, leads etc!


----------



## Ben.Last

Espaul said:


> We are there for the music, not for fucking things up.
> 
> We are but a quiet people
> 
> us Europeans. (Especially Norwegians )



I think I need to move to Europe. So, tired of going to metal shows and seeing nothing but people more concerned with moshing or taking videos for youtube with their cell phones than with the music. In a lot of instances I blame those bands that need to stroke their egos by seeing "All you mother fuckers get crazy in the pit!"


----------



## asher

hypotc said:


> Fredrik still used his footboard! I really wonder what those numbers mean. I was thinking maybe it was what presets he used for various solos, leads etc!



I got a setlist from DC (well, my girlfriend did, which she gave to me) and I was also wondering. It seems like it should either be patches, or lights.. or both, except I can't make any discernible pattern of the patches. Could it also be a timing pattern reminder or something?


----------



## S-O

I'd figure the numbers are the pedals on the FCB1010, for switching of different patches. 1 is probably a Rhythm patch, and 5 a solo patch. Numbers on the left are probably banks. At least that's what I would do with all the tools he has haha


----------



## BlindingLight7

I can tell you that 4 must be a clean tone, cause 4 only appears on songs with clean parts in them

1 is rhythm too.


----------



## hypotc

Seems to be correct, thanks!


----------



## isispelican

0:25 wut


----------



## BlindingLight7

isispelican said:


> 0:25 wut


Is it me or have they seemed to be getting nuttier/funnier during interviews?


----------



## Kali Yuga

they are definitely an odd group of fellas with a unique sense of humor. their interviews usually seem pretty awkward, and talking to them in person seems a tad strange too. its apart of the meshuggah charm, i guess haha


----------



## jsl2h90

I&#39;m With Meshuggah Mug from Zazzle.com

that is all.


----------



## ROAR

"This witty Jewish humor mug"


----------



## vampiregenocide

Kali Yuga said:


> they are definitely an odd group of fellas with a unique sense of humor. their interviews usually seem pretty awkward, and talking to them in person seems a tad strange too. its apart of the meshuggah charm, i guess haha



They say jokes completely coldly, so cold sometimes I don't know whether they're joking in interviews.  Maybe it's a Swedish thing. I mean us Brits can be very subtle with out jokes, but Mesh are even more so.


----------



## Dwellingers

vampiregenocide said:


> They say jokes completely coldly, so cold sometimes I don't know whether they're joking in interviews.  Maybe it's a Swedish thing. I mean us Brits can be very subtle with out jokes, but Mesh are even more so.



Swedish - and other scandinavians - are renowned for using a lot of irony in their conversations and joking


----------



## Cabinet

What's the very first song that's playing here?


----------



## QueeZeR

Cabinet said:


> What's the very first song that's playing here?


Spasm


----------



## guy in latvia

Complete The Ophidian Trek tour dates with DECAPITATED and C.B MURDOC are:
MESHUGGAH
+ DECAPITATED
+ C.B MURDOC
22.11. GER Hamburg - Markthalle
23.11. B Antwerpen - Trix
24.11. F Nantes - Stereolux
25.11. ES Durango - Plateruena
27.11. PT Porto - Hard Club
28.11. PT Lisbon - Paradise Garage
29.11. ES Madrid - Penélope
30.11. ES Barcelona - Salamandra 1
01.12. F Bordeaux - Le Krakatoa
02.12. F Paris - Bataclan
04.12. CH Zürich - Komplex
05.12. IT Milan - Alcatraz
06.12. GER Munich - Backstage Halle
07.12. AT Vienna - Arena
08.12. GER Berlin - C-Club
09.12. NL Eindhoven - Distortion Festival
11.12. GER Frankfurt - Batschkapp
12.12. LUX Esch-Sur-Alzette - Kulturfabrik
13.12. GER Köln - Essigfabrik

WTF, I'm going to distortionfest, Meshuggah and Decapitated are on the line-up, but CB Murdoc isnt?!?!?!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Wanna see something old as fuck?



I thought, seen as it contains 2 little guest solos by Fred, It deserved to be here, plus it's rarer than a gold mine in the center of my local town so... 

The actual song kinda sucks though...


----------



## JonteJH

Dwellingers said:


> Swedish - and other scandinavians - are renowned for using a lot of irony in their conversations and joking


^This haha


And why the fffff NO SWEDISH DATES


----------



## Rorschach

And why the fffff NO SWEDISH DATES[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I wonder why too. Strange.


----------



## BabUShka

Im seing them in November 8th, here in Bergen, Norway. They are doing some shows here in Norway. Bergen and Oslo. Oslo isnt far away from Stockholm if you really want to see them  They're playing like 100 meters away from my appartment.  This is going to be an awesome autumn. Purified In Blood, Gallows, Gojira and Meshuggah + more bands are going to be announced in my home town soon. 



> Eindhoven, Holland Dec 09 Distortion Festival w. Devin Townsend Project, Fear Factory


Ooh, would be nice to see them with support from Devin Townsend..


----------



## killrockstar1990

This new album sounded so sick .  couldnt be any happier with it


----------



## MF_Kitten

i'm seeing Gojira an Meshuggah almost within a week from eachother mow, in the same place, which is walking distance from my apartment. WIN!


----------



## Rorschach

MF_Kitten said:


> i'm seeing Gojira an Meshuggah almost within a week from eachother mow, in the same place, which is walking distance from my apartment. WIN!



Congrats then
I´ll be catching Gojira in Stockholm on oct 26th so it´s not all bad.


----------



## klami

MF_Kitten said:


> i'm seeing Gojira an Meshuggah almost within a week from eachother mow, in the same place, which is walking distance from my apartment. WIN!



Curses! Hopefully I get to see Meshuggah in Trondheim later this year!


----------



## Bigfan

MF_Kitten said:


> i'm seeing Gojira an Meshuggah almost within a week from eachother mow, in the same place, which is walking distance from my apartment. WIN!



And I'll have to get there by car and boat


----------



## MF_Kitten

Bigfan said:


> And I'll have to get there by car and boat



It's not that far though, is it? I take that boat every time i go back home to my mom and dad's


----------



## Bigfan

MF_Kitten said:


> It's not that far though, is it? I take that boat every time i go back home to my mom and dad's



It's far enough


----------



## MF_Kitten

News: Scandinavian tour dates for November have been postponed, as they were wrongfully announced to begin with. The scandinavian dates were meant to be in early spring 2013, and the manager for their scandinavian dates did a mistake.

New dates will be announced soon.


----------



## BabUShka

Yeah, those news almost made me cry. Im seing Gojira soon though, should be good enough


----------



## Pronounce

Eh, as always. None of good bands come south from the Roma.


----------



## DLG

10 years later. 



yep, still heavier than every djent band. 

just checking.


----------



## cronux

^ kudos for Nebulous, time and time again i like to post this randomly on sevenstring.org



how a metal live show should look IMO


----------



## isispelican

fuck yeah, very nice video!
Meshuggah - Demiurge (Scion AV - OFFICIAL) - YouTube


----------



## asher

isispelican said:


> fuck yeah, very nice video!
> Meshuggah - Demiurge (Scion AV - OFFICIAL) - YouTube



Any idea which venue that's from (or collected)? A lot of it seems to be from the Fillmore, MD/DC show I saw them at


----------



## ROAR

Coolest live video I can recall,
Those blurred shirts would be real nice with some 40's and bitches


----------



## jeleopard

Just postin' here cause I love Meshuggah.


----------



## Ben.Last

Cool. Live video. I guess all the abandoned warehouses were booked up the day they were filming.


----------



## cronux

the new vid is awesome, thought i should post this also >



from 1989, Fred all the way


----------



## DLG




----------



## isispelican

best job in the world?!!


----------



## Kali Yuga

Lern2swim said:


> Cool. Live video. I guess all the abandoned warehouses were booked up the day they were filming.


It made me think... where's this DVD or whatever that Scion was filming from the American tour? The video was obviously footage taken with the headstock cameras and such they were sporting here, and I think I saw a comment that he venue in the video was some place in NY. So, has there been any announcements or news on the DVD? It has really been long enough yet, but I figured there'd be some talk about it by now.


----------



## JosephAOI

You know, I can't help but wish Meshuggah had done a live DVD of Catch 33 in its entirety like BTBAM did with Colors. I would pay so much for that. God, I wish they could just play the whole thing live at least once.

/icandream


----------



## jeremyb

isispelican said:


> best job in the world?!!




HA! Would only be cooler if he had a midi guitar that controlled it and he was headbanging along


----------



## CM_X5

That pumpkin carving is awesome


----------



## Riffer

EDIT: Fuck, just saw this posted on the last page. It wasn't embedded so I didn't catch it on the first glance


----------



## philkilla

Well that was awesome.


----------



## drmosh

jeremyb said:


> HA! Would only be cooler if he had a midi guitar that controlled it and he was headbanging along



That's actually a pretty good idea for a simplified midi controlled lighting environment. Probably a lot more ergonomic than what that guy is doing too.


----------



## as_i_am




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damn i love meshuggah.

Cant wait ti see tge domineer vik is building for them.


----------



## Triple7

So what's next? A preset that makes your vocals sound like Jens Kidman?


That would be pretty funny for a little bit...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Meshuggah - Live at Toontrack's Metal Month Kick Off - YouTube


----------



## JosephAOI

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn i love meshuggah.
> 
> Cant wait ti see tge domineer vik is building for them.



Go home, Mehtab. You're drunk.

But I agree. As much as I love their LACS' and M8M's, I'm excited to hopefully see a guitar built for Meshuggah that's not black


----------



## davemeistro

Meshuggah, Animals as Leaders and Intronaut Tour!

2/11 Orlando, FL @ The Beacham
2/12 Atlanta, GA @ Center Stage Theatre
2/13 Charlotte, NC @ The Fillmore
2/14 Philadelphia, PA @ Theatre of Living Arts
2/15 New York, NY @ Roseland Ballroom
2/16 Silver Springs, MD @ The Fillmore
2/17 Boston, MA @ HOB Boston
2/19 Toronto, ON @ Sound Academy
2/20 Cleveland, OH @ House of Blues Cleveland
2/21 Cincinnati, OH @ Bogarts
2/24 Minneapolis, MN @ Mill City Nights
3/1 Sacramento, CA @ Ace Of Spades
3/3 Las Vegas, NV @ House of Blues


----------



## JosephAOI

Anyone going to the Cincinnati show, I will see you there! I'M SO FUCKING EXCITED TO FINALLY SEE MESHUGGAH


----------



## spawnofthesith

Well thats not coming to Denver, looks like its time to go slit my wrists


----------



## Xiphos68

Vicfirth re-uploaded a higher quality of Fredrik and Morgan. Pretty cool!


----------



## ScottyB724

FULL TOUR DATES ANNOUNCED
Second time seeing meshuggah within a 12 month span. AAL is the cherry on top.

brb jizzing

"Swedens masters of extreme technical metal MESHUGGAH are pleased to announce their 2013 headlining return to North America with Animals As Leaders as direct support and Intronaut opening each evening.

This continent-shifting, sonically devastating tour will launch in Orlando, Florida on February 11th and will run through March 3rd in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Guitarist Mårten Hagström shares the following about the upcoming trek: Finally we're getting our asses back over the pond to deliver a second helping of the Ophidian trek across North America. We are excited. We WILL see you there!
Confirmed tour dates are:

02/11/13 Beacham Theatre  Orlando, FL
02/12/13 Center Stage  Atlanta, GA
02/13/13 The Fillmore Charlotte  Charlotte, NC
02/14/13 Theater of Living Arts  Philadelphia, PA
02/15/13 Roseland Ballroom  New York, NY
02/16/13 The Fillmore Silver Spring  Silver Spring, MD
02/17/13 House of Blues  Boston, MA
02/19/13 Sound Academy  Toronto, ON - CANADA
02/20/13 House of Blues  Cleveland, OH
02/21/13 Bogarts  Cincinnati, OH
02/22/13 House of Blues  Chicago, IL
02/23/13 Pops  Sauget, IL
02/24/13 Mill City Nights  Minneapolis, MN
02/26/13 Union Hall  Edmonton, AB - CANADA
02/27/13 MacEwan Hall Ballroom  Calgary, AB - CANADA
03/01/13 Ace of Spades  Sacramento, CA
03/02/13 Wiltern Theater  Los Angeles, CA
03/03/13 House of Blues @ Mandalay Bay  Las Vegas, NV

Advanced presale tickets & V.I.P bundles are available via Artist Arena: Meshuggah Ticketing Login: meshuggah ; Password: tickets

Tickets will go on sale through normal ticketing outlets on Friday, November 30th."


----------



## Tang

hahah, oh my god.

Gojira and Devin Townsend on 2/3. Meshuggah on 2/11.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Nowhere even fucking CLOSE to me . I hope they add a few more dates, maybe Texas or something. Either way, the youtube vids should be cash.


----------



## MFB

Townsend/Gojira on the 15th
Meshuggah on the 17th

Damn February, you metal


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Who's going to the Chicago Meshuggah and Devin Townsend/Gojira dates? I certainly want to!


----------



## Bruceywilliams

Zeno said:


> Who's going to the Chicago Meshuggah and Devin Townsend/Gojira dates? I certainly want to!


I FUCKING AM!!


----------



## Sepultorture

Whitechapel AND Meshuggah all in February in Toronto, FUCK.....YES


----------



## jr1092

Sepultorture said:


> Whitechapel AND Meshuggah all in February in Toronto, FUCK.....YES



I just got an email from the venue I go to in Philadelphia and in one weeks time in February, Whitechapel's tour, Gojira's tour, and Meshuggah's tour will all be at that venue. I'll be surprised if it's still standing after that week.
February is going to be awesome for shows.


----------



## MF_Kitten

The Meshuggah gig here in Stavanger, and the entire scandinavian part of the tour, was cancelled


----------



## Sofos

Feb 3: Turisas w/ Firewind and Stolen Babies
Feb 5: Gojira w/ Devin Townsend and The Atlas Moth
Feb 9: Testament w/ Overkill
Feb 12: Meshuggah w/ Animals as Leaders and Intronaut

gonna be a busy week and a half


----------



## knuckle_head

MF_Kitten said:


> The Meshuggah gig here in Stavanger, and the entire scandinavian part of the tour, was cancelled


----------



## Igotsoul4u

jr1092 said:


> I just got an email from the venue I go to in Philadelphia and in one weeks time in February, Whitechapel's tour, Gojira's tour, and Meshuggah's tour will all be at that venue. I'll be surprised if it's still standing after that week.
> February is going to be awesome for shows.



cya there. Gojira and Meshuggah in one week!!


----------



## JosephAOI

Thought I should post this here for all the people who don't check the meme thread.


----------



## cronux

just found out Meshuggah is coming to my country for the first time ever (april of 2013)






can't wait


----------



## Krullnar

Demiurge is so good, and their sound is so focused and consistent, it's almost like it makes all of their other songs obsolete.


----------



## Bauer91

cronux said:


> just found out Meshuggah is coming to my country for the first time ever (april of 2013)
> 
> can't wait



Not officially announced on their site as far as I can see. Here's to hoping that they add some more dates when they do announce it and make a stop here too.


----------



## simonXsludge

Gonna go and see them tonight in Berlin. It's been a while since I last saw them and I have heard nothing but great things about their recent shows, so color me excited.


----------



## TristanTTN

New video!

My favorite song off of Koloss. 



EDIT: This is not new, sorry. Thank you Wankerness for informing me.


----------



## wankerness

I wonder why they reposted that, I am pretty sure it's identical to the one posted a few months ago, I remember all the guitar-cam stuff.

EDIT: Yep, posted in this thread a page or two back, looks like some other youtube channel posted it in october. I guess they must have had exclusive rights or something. Cool video nonetheless. I hope they do another DVD soon, "Alive" is probably the best live dvd I have.


----------



## ZEBOV

So who, besides me, plans on seeing them in Atlanta on the 12th of February?


----------



## TheFerryMan

WHAT IS THIS? Dangit ScionAV. I love you in the face.


----------



## JosephAOI

Seeing Meshuggah and AAL on the 21st! FUCKING STOKEDDDDDDD 

Also, WHAT IS THAT?!?!^


----------



## TheFerryMan

JosephAOI said:


> Seeing Meshuggah and AAL on the 21st! FUCKING STOKEDDDDDDD
> 
> Also, WHAT IS THAT?!?!^



hopefully another sexy Scion fueled EP.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

this might be very interesting


----------



## Opion

ZEBOV said:


> So who, besides me, plans on seeing them in Atlanta on the 12th of February?



*raises hand*

CAN'T WAAAAAAAIIIIIITTTTTTTTT


----------



## Xiphos68

Meshuggah Releasing Free EP? | Gun Shy Assassin


Apparently... it could be a free Meshuggah EP! Sweet!


----------



## Riffer

My guess is it might be a DVD of some sort if not the free EP. I figured if it was an EP we would've heard about them recording or some kind of leak. Either way I'm stoked about it. I'm seeing them in Philly on Valentines day. Can'T Wait!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

I really want it to be an EP. Really bad. Moar Meshuggah = Happy everyone.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Riffer said:


> My guess is it might be a DVD of some sort if not the free EP. I figured if it was an EP we would've heard about them recording or some kind of leak. Either way I'm stoked about it. I'm seeing them in Philly on Valentines day. Can'T Wait!!!


It may be a mini-live doc type thing, they did use live footage for the Demiurge video. Perhaps a live show? who knows. 

My hopes would be an EP compiled of Koloss Cut Demos or even older things.


----------



## anomynous

Scion keeps things under lock, so it's no surprise it didn't leak


----------



## DLG

BlindingLight7 said:


> It may be a mini-live doc type thing, they did use live footage for the Demiurge video. Perhaps a live show? who knows.



probably this. from what I remember, Scion announced that they'd be filming a documentary of the Meshuggah/Decapitated tour.


----------



## DLG

have any opening bands been announced for their spring european tour?


----------



## kevdes93

i think scion has done mostly EPs in the past, so i have my fingers crossed for a new song or two


----------



## BlindingLight7

Who is going to see them on Feb 22nd @ The House of Blues in Chicago? I'll be there.


----------



## JEngelking

BlindingLight7 said:


> Who is going to see them on Feb 22nd @ The House of Blues in Chicago? I'll be there.



Gonna try and make it to that date myself.


----------



## karjim

I want an Rare Trax bis: Demos versions + Lives + WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR bis !!!!!


----------



## Veldar

I hope it Aztec two-step live on it.


----------



## otisct20

I will be there at the 22nd as well as davisjom on here.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm hoping it's an EP. Either way, the cover art looks epic.


----------



## Goatchrist

I'm really stoked! Can't wait!!! That artwork is pr0n!

Hope they play in Switzerland again soon.
Last time was a little bit disappointing, the sound was horrible, really hate that particular venue, messing it up every single time!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Well this just got announced in the UK for may! Instantly bought my ticket 

Devin Townsend, Meshuggah And Periphery To Play Huge London Show In May! | News | Metal Hammer


----------



## Winspear

^ Fuck yes! Ticket purchased. This will be the best show ever. I should take the ViK and make Fredrik play it on stage


----------



## Draceius

It would be on my mothers birthday wouldn't it, oh well, meshuggah time is important too, looks like I have to juggle some stuff to make it work.


----------



## the fuhrer

I am driving back home to Orlando from Jacksonville for this. Anybody know if there is gonna be an after party?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

jfo;isebflsdfbkgjhfdlinbiq¬¬¬!!!!!


----------



## JEngelking

I so badly wanna live in the UK now.


----------



## Ben.Last

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm hoping it's an EP. Either way, the cover art looks epic.



Looks like a Mnemic album cover.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Who here is headed to Philly on the 14th?


----------



## Riffer

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Who here is headed to Philly on the 14th?


 I'll be there with my brother.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Riffer said:


> I'll be there with my brother.



Thank you for reminding me to change my location! With how small the state is, we could easily have met before


----------



## Riffer

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Thank you for reminding me to change my location! With how small the state is, we could easily have met before


Yeah the state is definitely small. I'm up in North DE.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I have strong belief that Scion will be releasing a live video of some sort Tuesday, after going thru MANY 2012 ive youtube vids I see GoPro's attached to Fredrik And Martins Guitars quite a lot, so...what could be doing with it? Video methinks.


----------



## JosephAOI

My dude and I will be at the show on the 21st with ZEBOV too, hopefully!


----------



## Gnome7

Meshuggah - Pitch Black | Scion Audio Visual


----------



## Veldar

I've only heard the bass at the start and it sound monsterious.
EDIT: kind of sounds like everything they've done on the older albums put in to one song IMO.


----------



## isispelican

nice track! i really dig the crunchy tone on dancers and super tight playing of course!


----------



## baptizedinblood

Meshuggah: Writes a song in 2003, posts it 10 years later, still sounds better than everyone.


----------



## Xiphos68

Personally... I really don't dig the "new" track. 

Nothing special... in my opinion at least.

Good production and interesting solos.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

After it ended I clicked back on that tab it was playing on and said "Wait, that's it?"


----------



## Gnome7

Captain Butterscotch said:


> After it ended I clicked back on that tab it was playing on and said "Wait, that's it?"



I too feel as if it wasn't enough. They probably could've done more with it. But nonetheless, it's still a free EP, maybe it will turn some people that previously never heard of meshuggah into fans. Props to Scion for releasing this though.


----------



## Veldar

baptizedinblood said:


> Meshuggah: Writes a song in 2003, posts it 10 years later, still sounds better than everyone.


 
10 years later it becomes revelant to modern music.


----------



## Richie666

It's a bit lame but not a bad listen. Just sounds like Meshuggah messing around in a jam room. Having a live version of Dancers is pretty cool though. Seeing that live was one of the highlights of my metal life.


----------



## anomynous

^^^^^ this


----------



## JosephAOI

Wait, so I'm the only one who thought Pitch Black was absolutely killer?


----------



## Equivoke

No^^^

I mean it probably won't be my favourite Meshuggah song, but still really really cool.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I thought it was from Nothing before I read it was actually recorded in 2003. Definitely has that era vibe to it. I really like it. An extra track would have been nice though!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

incase no ones heard it yet


----------



## Dudley

Love this track. Nice to hear a bit of vintage Meshuggah and the sort of leads that made me such a fan of Thordendal in the first place.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

http://scionav.com/collection/1330/Meshuggah---Pitch-Black

Just for reference again lol


----------



## wankerness

Up until the solos, it just feels like a combination of Shed and Spasm. The solo section sounds like nothing they've ever recorded unless you count Sol Niger Within, though. Great stuff. Another thing about it I like and don't remember happening on anything post-Chaosphere is how some of the early riffs have the guitars drop out just leaving bass. It's easy to forget how present the bass is in the mix when it's playing in the same register as the guitars! The bass also gets a lot of time as the only rhythm instrument during the solo. I dunno how I feel about the fade-out but it's a pretty cool track. Definitely feels like a b-side, but still good.


----------



## ZEBOV

SEX!!!!!!!!!!! 
Who besides me and JosephAOI is seeing Meshuggah in Cincinnati on the 21st?


----------



## Equivoke

A lot of the phrases in the mellow section of the solo are really similar to the Closed Eye Visuals solo.


----------



## Veldar

JosephAOI said:


> Wait, so I'm the only one who thought Pitch Black was absolutely killer?



I think I liked it better than their latest album.



wankerness said:


> It's easy to forget how present the bass is in the mix when it's playing in the same register as the guitars! The bass also gets a lot of time as the only rhythm instrument during the solo.


 
Mabye that's why I like it so much.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Structure wise, mash-up of The Exquisite Machinery of Torture and Dancers To A Discordant System, the solo's are really Sol Niger Within styled, overall, vibes of Nothing, Catch 33 in there too, not what I expected, but not bad either. 7.5/10

Another great spoken word Meshuggah song to add to their total of now 4 singular spoken word songs. (Not including C33)


----------



## spawnofthesith

Fucking love this song! Is there going to be more tracks tomorrow or was it just this one song?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^i think this post should just be deleted because we all know where this can potentially lead


----------



## valder

abrogar said:


> If you like Meshuggah but hate Djent, you're a hypocrite.
> 
> Same shit.


 
Wrong on so many levels. All these djentiles took a few aspects of Meshuggah's sound (i.e. syncopation and extended range instruments) and attempted to emulate their style. The only problem is that most of them have added this 'core' element that has cheapened the entire idea.
There exists only one Meshuggah......Cream on it!


----------



## Doug N

Damn, I wish they would release a full album like this, it's my favorite era Meshuggah.


----------



## goherpsNderp

wow this is really good. AND unreleased material from the NOTHING days? or is that just an assumption we're making?

it had to have been after they made the album. i can't see why this wouldn't have made the cut. maybe they made it but then kinda went into the I and Catch 33 groove so left it on the cutting board.


----------



## TheFerryMan

"step into oblivion"...it was at this point that this became my second favorite B-side..right under Way. 


This Track is nuts.


----------



## 3074326

ZEBOV said:


> SEX!!!!!!!!!!!
> Who besides me and JosephAOI is seeing Meshuggah in Cincinnati on the 21st?



I'll be there with a couple friends. Pretty pumped.


----------



## wankerness

goherpsNderp said:


> wow this is really good. AND unreleased material from the NOTHING days? or is that just an assumption we're making?
> 
> it had to have been after they made the album. i can't see why this wouldn't have made the cut. maybe they made it but then kinda went into the I and Catch 33 groove so left it on the cutting board.



Everyone's throwing aroudn this 2003 date which would suggest it was recorded after nothing had already come out but well before catch 33, and it definitely wouldn't have fit in on that album. It sounds like an album closer, too, which makes it difficult to put it on any LP. Prime B-side material!


----------



## Blasphemer

The main riff sounds so much like a riff in The Beginning of the End of Extraction off of Sol Niger Within


----------



## JosephAOI

3074326 said:


> I'll be there with a couple friends. Pretty pumped.



Fuck yeah, man! Hit ZEBOV and I up on facebook and we'll meet up once we get there!

http://www.facebook.com/JosephAOI



Veldar said:


> I think I liked it better than their latest album.



This is exactly what I was thinking but I was too afraid to actually say it


----------



## karjim

Anyway Pitch Black is awesome, so fan of Nothing Fredrik's style....I prefer this one over Koloss...
The ambiance is sick with the little clean guitar ala Closeed eyes...
Guitars sound like bass, brootalz.


----------



## MF_Kitten

It's amazing to think that this was recorded 10 years ago, and it's still like 20-30 years ahead of the world of metal in general. It's the boldness of it that always gets me whenever Meshuggah do something. They let riffs go on for twice as long as other bands would, and they let the grooves really develop in the music until it becomes this hypnotic thing that just takes you away to a dead earth with scorched red skies and ashes raining down onto the burning ground.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

MF_Kitten said:


> It's amazing to think that this was recorded 10 years ago, and it's still like 20-30 years ahead of the world of metal in general. It's the boldness of it that always gets me whenever Meshuggah do something. They let riffs go on for twice as long as other bands would, and they let the grooves really develop in the music until it becomes this hypnotic thing that just takes you away to a dead earth with scorched red skies and ashes raining down onto the burning ground.



Is it just me, or does it have the same sort of Koloss tone to it?
The production is similar and everything....
Could be a DI tone edit job though... 
Maybe it's the same song but the rhythm parts were re-recorded?
Who knows? Only the band do.


----------



## Sepultorture

MF_Kitten said:


> It's amazing to think that this was recorded 10 years ago, and it's still like 20-30 years ahead of the world of metal in general. It's the boldness of it that always gets me whenever Meshuggah do something. They let riffs go on for twice as long as other bands would, and they let the grooves really develop in the music until it becomes this hypnotic thing that just takes you away to a dead earth with scorched red skies and ashes raining down onto the burning ground.



i don't think this comes witha superlike button, cus that's how i feel sometimes about their songs

\m/


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I'm just glad we have something new-ish to listen to, their spoken word stuff is quite hypnotic.


----------



## Sofos

I really hope they play this on this tour.

Also, anyone going to the Atlanta date?


----------



## jonajon91

----EDIT----

never mind


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

rythmic_pulses said:


> Is it just me, or does it have the same sort of Koloss tone to it?
> The production is similar and everything....
> Could be a DI tone edit job though...
> Maybe it's the same song but the rhythm parts were re-recorded?
> Who knows? Only the band do.



pretty sure they just re-recorded it


----------



## xxCAGExx

New song is boring, dwi


----------



## jimwratt

I was listening to Pitch Black and my headphones totally stopped working. Meshuggah blew out my cans!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> pretty sure they just re-recorded it



It says it was recorded in 2003, so i dunno. MAYBE it was composed in 2003 and re-recorded recently, and they just wrote it wrong. Not sure what to make of it. The guitars sound more like the tone they used to have back then, so it's not unlikely.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I am EXCITE


----------



## Equivoke

Noooicee


----------



## Sofos

Jens has the flu and was unable to join Meshuggah on stage tonight, so instead, they found a replacement.

My I introduce the stand in (standee?) vocalist for Meshuggah:


----------



## BlindingLight7

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Jens has the flu and was unable to join Meshuggah on stage tonight, so instead, they found a replacement.
> 
> My I introduce the stand in (standee?) vocalist for Meshuggah:


.........?


----------



## anomynous

Cardboard cut out of him


----------



## BlindingLight7

I hope he is better by 22


----------



## BlindingLight7

nice to see fredrik using his prototype. SICK


----------



## Veldar

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Jens has the flu and was unable to join Meshuggah on stage tonight, so instead, they found a replacement.
> 
> My I introduce the stand in (standee?) vocalist for Meshuggah:



Is this real?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Veldar said:


> Is this real?


Very, sacha from intronaut helped with vox


----------



## DLG

yep, they posted on facebook that jens has the flu so bad the doctors taold him not to even try talking, much less screaming in throat out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



And this is why Meshuggah > all.


----------



## DLG

*insert HAARP Machine joke about using cardboard cut-outs on the euro tour*


----------



## Veldar

DLG said:


> yep, they posted on facebook that jens has the flu so bad the doctors taold him not to even try talking, much less screaming in throat out



Was It instrumental? or did they have his voice recorded? any videos, I think it awesome that they went on when some bands would pull out all together.


----------



## DLG

Veldar said:


> Was It instrumental? or did they have his voice recorded? any videos, I think it awesome that they went on when some bands would pull out all together.



I don't think there were vocals, They encouraged the crowd to scream and the dude from Intronaut helped out a bit I think


----------



## Veldar

DLG said:


> I don't think there were vocals, They encouraged the crowd to scream and the dude from Intronaut helped out a bit I think



OK, I hope the crowded yelled out "I LIKE JUICE'.


----------



## Sofos

I was told by friends that made it that they used the voice from the DVD.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

So it's safe to guess Jens won't be performing tomorrow?


----------



## Veldar

From the facebook



> I just need to say a few words here guys. I'm truly unable to perform tonight. Again.
> 
> Me not being able to do what I'm supposed to do is really really frustrating and I feel that I'm letting you all down. Not just you, the fans, but the band as well.
> 
> But we try to make the absolute best we can out of this situation.
> 
> So its either cancel OR play for you guys anyway. We opt for playing. Its what we're here to do. So that's what we'll do. With your help it'll be awesome.
> 
> I will see the doctor again tomorrow and will hopefully get a green light to perform in Philly. Fingers crossed.
> 
> So a big humble thanks goes out to all of you for your support and understanding!!
> 
> Let the mayhem commence Charlotte!!!
> 
> /Jens


----------



## Riffer

WildBroskiAppears said:


> So it's safe to guess Jens won't be performing tomorrow?


Not sure yet. Jens posted on the Face book apge that he wasn't going to be able to sing tonight in Charlotte either and was going to see a doctor in Philly tomorrow. So he might be cleared to sing tomorrow night but it's still up in the air. I'll be excited either way. And instrumental performance would be cool and a once in a life time kind of thing but also, my brother has never seen them and I want him to see the full package band you know.


----------



## Marcus

I love how they added one leg to the cutout just so it could stand on the foldback like Jens


----------



## BlindingLight7

I just hope he'll be good to go by time the Chicago date gets here, but nothing is wrong with instrumentals, it would be unique \m/


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Three rides in a row have bailed on me, and now it looks like my ticket will be wasted tonight. Such is life pre-license, I suppose...


----------



## Blasphemer

Give these to somebody special today


----------



## Riffer

No Jens tonight in Philly either. Still can't sing/scream


----------



## anomynous

Get Sacha and Dave to learn half the set each and have them do it.


Throw Tosin & Javier in there to just because


----------



## JamesM

The cardboard Jens is fucking awesome.


----------



## Veldar

Dies anyone know if the start of pitch black is just the bass?
I've been after a reference point for my bass sound and I think I've got one.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

MASSIVE REALIZATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ya know that bonus track that Bulb mentioned back around Koloss, the one that had the Breath Controller and Haake's vocals all over it? It's Pitch Black.

Whether or not that's a coincidence, idk. But still. Just noticed that.


----------



## anomynous

Apparently Philly got blow up doll Jens.


----------



## 3074326

Anyone have a set list for the current tour?


----------



## Sofos

holy crap please let that be true


----------



## Sofos

3074326 said:


> Anyone have a set list for the current tour?



go to setlist.fm and search meshuggah


----------



## 3074326

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> go to setlist.fm and search meshuggah



How did I now know of this site? Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I also just noticed that Fredrick is using his LACS Hybrid 8 Thunderbird thing in that Bleed video.


----------



## Riffer

Yes we got a blow up doll Jens tonight. It was a great show. The singer from Intronaut sang on New Millenium and everything else had a backing track of Jens vocals. Even though it was cool to see them without Jens on stage, it really proves how much of a great frontman he is. He definitely adds to the live show with his stage prescene for sure. I missed his slow walks back and forth on stage and his awkward headbanging and intense stares into the crowd. All in all, awesome band, awesome crowd, awesome show.


----------



## HyperShade

Tonight in NYC Jens sang the majority of the set and stopped after "Break those bones." Sasha from Intronaut sang New Millennium and the encore was instrumental. Fucking awesome show. Really glad Jens sang for us.


----------



## Veldar

When do you guys realistically think meshuggah will tour Australia again?


----------



## Veldar

It seems like 'suggah have retired future breed machine.

Meshuggah&#8217;s Set List Numbers: Even More Intriguing than the Numbers on Lost | MetalSucks


----------



## jonajon91

My god.
I was just walking back from town today and this came on my iPod after not hearing it for ages.
I can't stress how ridiculously fucking brutal this is, I almost had to sit down.


Serious deds to whoever decided that this needed a remix / needed slowing down / mastered this. It is a fucking journey!


----------



## MF_Kitten

jonajon91 said:


> My god.
> I was just walking back from town today and this came on my iPod after not hearing it for ages.
> I can't stress how ridiculously fucking brutal this is, I almost had to sit down.
> 
> 
> Serious deds to whoever decided that this needed a remix / needed slowing down / mastered this. It is a fucking journey!




That would be Fredrik


----------



## Sikthness

Was always partial to the Concatenation remix


----------



## BlindingLight7

THEY FINALLY PLAYED IT!!


----------



## Triple7

Of course they play ObZen live when I don't go. I've seen them the last 3 times they came to the states. God I love that song.


----------



## Semichastny

Wasn't a fan of Obzen more of a "Nothing" guy myself.


----------



## asher

Veldar said:


> It seems like 'suggah have retired future breed machine.
> 
> Meshuggahs Set List Numbers: Even More Intriguing than the Numbers on Lost | MetalSucks



On the set list topic, I have two of those actually (got a second copy from my girlfriend who the bouncer gave one). I haven't been able to figure out what the numbers are either, but I like this suggestion from the comments thread there:



> They're tabs minus the 0000000


----------



## Veldar

asher said:


> On the set list topic, I have two of those actually (got a second copy from my girlfriend who the bouncer gave one). I haven't been able to figure out what the numbers are either, but I like this suggestion from the comments thread there:


 
That's really cool that you have their set lists, I'm pretty sure the numbers on the right are axe-fx patch numbers.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

jonajon91 said:


> My god.
> I was just walking back from town today and this came on my iPod after not hearing it for ages.
> I can't stress how ridiculously fucking brutal this is, I almost had to sit down.
> 
> 
> Serious deds to whoever decided that this needed a remix / needed slowing down / mastered this. It is a fucking journey!



How the hell have I never listened to this remix before. This is amazing.


----------



## Equivoke

BlindingLight7 said:


> THEY FINALLY PLAYED IT!!




Sick. One of my favourite of that album. Although it seems a tad slower than the album version


----------



## 3074326

GOD DAMNIT THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerska

My Galaxy 3 autocorrects Meshuggah into Mrs. Huggable.


----------



## Chuck

Listened to Catch ThirtyThree this morning. Such a perfect album, it flows so well.


----------



## ScottyB724

I was beside myself with joy at the Chicago show last Friday when they played Minds Mirrors -> In Death -> Shed. too perfect.


----------



## ridner

missed em here on the 24th


----------



## TheBloodstained

Did my workout to the Alive DVD yesterday! The quality of that release never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I've been listening to Meshuggah again lately, it's been 4 or 5 years since I last listened to them. Sounds so fresh and heavy again. If I follow my usual pattern, I'll be picking up again around 2018, I wonder what they will sound like then.

On the one hand, I love their music, even if it's something I obviously don't have on regular rotation - I really should try and change that, and on the other I had the cringe-worthy genre they spawned when people tried to copy their style and apply it to other areas. A case of a the crap knockoffs nearly spoiling the real deal for me!


----------



## jonajon91

Esp Griffyn said:


> I've been listening to Meshuggah again lately, it's been 4 or 5 years since I last listened to them. Sounds so fresh and heavy again. If I follow my usual pattern, I'll be picking up again around 2018, I wonder what they will sound like then.
> 
> On the one hand, I love their music, even if it's something I obviously don't have on regular rotation - I really should try and change that, and on the other I had the cringe-worthy genre they spawned when people tried to copy their style and apply it to other areas. A case of a the crap knockoffs nearly spoiling the real deal for me!



I think Koloss was one of the best albums yet! who knows where they will be in five years, though to be fair it will sound almost exactly the same, but of a better quality


----------



## JosephAOI

In all honesty, as much as seeing Meshuggah live was something I always wanted to happen and I'm insanely glad I got to see them, they weren't as incredible as I was expecting. They played almost everything I was hoping to hear and their tones were amazing but the performance was lacking. My buddy and I were talking about this earlier that it's about that time where Meshuggah is starting to fall out of their prime performance-wise. They're getting older, losing energy, etc etc.

Overall though, it was a fantastic night, fantastic set, and an incredible show.


----------



## Kroaton

So what exactly did you find lacking then?


----------



## anomynous

I'm going to second what JosephAI said. AAL & Intronaut were much more entertaining. Meshuggah just kind of stood there, and after a hour it became fairly boring to watch. 


Their performance wasn't bad, but it wasn't the life changing experience it's been hyped to be.


----------



## Doug N

I think if you go to a concert expecting a life-changing experience then you're setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## MobiusR

GOT MY TICKET SO EXCITED YOU HAVE NO IDEA!!!


Whos going to the vegas date?


----------



## JosephAOI

AAL were perfect. Intronaut were also great although a little hard to make out what they were playing cause I didn't know their songs as well and they have a pretty sludgey sound. Their snare is my favorite I've ever heard though. Meshuggah were spot-on as far as playing, it's just that they were, for lack of a better word, kind of boring.


----------



## oompa

I love the lads and have for 17 years, I go to a lot of concerts and have all my life.

However, the only upside about seeing Meshuggah live is how amazingly tight they are, they sound like the album and always have. That aside you have to be fair, when it comes to showing they're the most boring band I've seen more than 5 times in my life 

There is decent energy, sound is often fantastic but yeah, they pretty much just stand there and bang  still love em though, I've seen em do it since I was a kid.


----------



## Kroaton

The guy in the middle posted this on /r/toolband from last night. http://i.imgur.com/rCTVf1e.jpg - drumming god reunion I imagine.


----------



## DLG

dat crimson shirt


----------



## DLG

JosephAOI said:


> AAL were perfect. Intronaut were also great although a little hard to make out what they were playing cause I didn't know their songs as well and they have a pretty sludgey sound. Their snare is my favorite I've ever heard though. Meshuggah were spot-on as far as playing, it's just that they were, for lack of a better word, kind of boring.



you make it sound like AAL were climbing cabs and jumping into the crowd. I'm sure their are just as static as meshuggah if not more. maybe meshuggah should wear fedoras?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Come on man. I love both bands equally, honestly. I wouldnt know about AAL if i hadnt discovered meshuggah. But what youre saying isnt fair or honest, what joe said is. Shuggah is losing steam, tosin and the gang are picking it up, and its probably to do with the 20 year age gap. Tosin could have worn black pants and a black shirt and played a black guitar and it would have been the same deal. And yall know damn good and well that most people cant play AAL stuff sitting down, much less diving off monitors, same cant be said for meshuggahs material. All due respect, but come on man.


----------



## anomynous

DLG said:


> you make it sound like AAL were climbing cabs and jumping into the crowd. I'm sure their are just as static as meshuggah if not more. maybe meshuggah should wear fedoras?



This has got to be one of the biggest straw man posts I've ever seen


----------



## JosephAOI

DLG said:


> you make it sound like AAL were climbing cabs and jumping into the crowd. I'm sure their are just as static as meshuggah if not more. maybe meshuggah should wear fedoras?



Tosin, Javier, and Matt all had a lot of energy though. You could see how excited and happy they were and how much fun they were having and that they were really enjoying themselves and getting into the music. I couldn't see anyone but Jens' and Dick's face during Meshuggah and they all stood in one spot just sort of swaying (With the exception of Jens).


----------



## 3074326

You guys who went to see them and were disappointed need to get drunk next time, then go.


----------



## Veldar

glassmoon0fo said:


> Come on man. I love both bands equally, honestly. I wouldnt know about AAL if i hadnt discovered meshuggah. But what youre saying isnt fair or honest, what joe said is. Shuggah is losing steam, tosin and the gang are picking it up, and its probably to do with the 20 year age gap. Tosin could have worn black pants and a black shirt and played a black guitar and it would have been the same deal. And yall know damn good and well that most people cant play AAL stuff sitting down, much less diving off monitors, same cant be said for meshuggahs material. All due respect, but come on man.





JosephAOI said:


> Tosin, Javier, and Matt all had a lot of energy though. You could see how excited and happy they were and how much fun they were having and that they were really enjoying themselves and getting into the music. I couldn't see anyone but Jens' and Dick's face during Meshuggah and they all stood in one spot just sort of swaying (With the exception of Jens).



Were you guys in the pit?
I think Meshuggah's much better live when your smashing into other people, instead of watching the stage.


----------



## Opion

Veldar said:


> Were you guys in the pit?
> I think Meshuggah's much better live when your smashing into other people, instead of watching the stage.



This...

Although I do have to admit I had just as much fun sitting there entranced by In Death is Life and Mind's Mirrors. Some guy in front of me was tripping on acid and was obviously having a blast actually. Can't say I had as much fun as that guy  but still...they were incredible to watch.


----------



## DLG

I have seen Meshuggah close to 10 times since 2001. Sure, their amount of movement and all out headbanging has decreased greatly over that period, they are getting old and that amount of incessant headbanging alone can take a toll on your body after a decade of pretty much nonstop touring since Nothing came out, but the way they act now on stage definitely goes with the recent music. I think they look just as impressive and imposing standing there and swaying as they unleash audio bricks on your head as they did during DEI when they were headbanging in circles and jumping all over the place, it's just a different kind of energy now. 

My honest two cents though, I would be happiest if Meshuggah took a long break after this touring cycle and completely reinvented their sound to reflect their age more, but I don't see it happening unfortunately.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

DLG said:


> My honest two cents though, I would be happiest if Meshuggah took a long break after this touring cycle and completely reinvented their sound to reflect their age more



How would that work?


----------



## goldsteinat0r

DLG said:


> I have seen Meshuggah close to 10 times since 2001. Sure, their amount of movement and all out headbanging has decreased greatly over that period, they are getting old and that amount of incessant headbanging alone can take a toll on your body after a decade of pretty much nonstop touring since Nothing came out, but the way they act now on stage definitely goes with the recent music. I think they look just as impressive and imposing standing there and swaying as they unleash audio bricks on your head as they did during DEI when they were headbanging in circles and jumping all over the place, it's just a different kind of energy now.


 
This. People forget these dudes are in their mid-late 40s. They're Elder Djentsmen now.


----------



## GSingleton

Saw them last week....one of the best and most tight band I have ever seen. Cannot wait for another new album.


----------



## DLG

Esp Griffyn said:


> How would that work?



well I can only answer this as a fan and what I'd want. 

I think it's pretty obvious that there is not much new ground they can cover in this style. 

If Meshuggah were my personal band that I could order around, I would make them take 3-4 years off after the Kolloss touring cycle is over and just experiment their asses off. Perhaps bring in Jens on guitar again, he's a killer player, tone it down a bit, move it into some type of king crimson-esque territory, experiment with textures, different kinds of vocals, whatever, just make something weird and completely unexpected. It'll obviously end up still sounding like meshuggah, but a new chapter for the band. 

I wouldn't want them to be like Dream Theater and sound like they are trying to keep up with the kids, and get further caught up in the cycle of tour/album/tour/album where they are writing the entire album in the studio with looming deadlines. It's a pretty vicious cycle, mentally and physically. And it's not that conducive to the creative spirit. 

I'm sure Kolloss would have sounded different too if they had the time as planned to get into the rehearsal room together and jam, but instead, they were chasing deadlines again and just went back into their usual writing process. 

I'd love to see Meshuggah at age 60 still weirding people out, moving their musical borders and surprising people with every release like some old, crazy musical scientists.

Of course it's not up to them, they have obligations to the record company, they need to continue touring to support their families, but that's what I would like to see in an ideal world in which I always get what I want


----------



## Veldar

DLG said:


> well I can only answer this as a fan and what I'd want.
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that there is not much new ground they can cover in this style.
> 
> If Meshuggah were my personal band that I could order around, I would make them take 3-4 years off after the Kolloss touring cycle is over and just experiment their asses off. Perhaps bring in Jens on guitar again, he's a killer player, tone it down a bit, move it into some type of king crimson-esque territory, experiment with textures, different kinds of vocals, whatever, just make something weird and completely unexpected. It'll obviously end up still sounding like meshuggah, but a new chapter for the band.
> 
> I wouldn't want them to be like Dream Theater and sound like they are trying to keep up with the kids, and get further caught up in the cycle of tour/album/tour/album where they are writing the entire album in the studio with looming deadlines. It's a pretty vicious cycle, mentally and physically. And it's not that conducive to the creative spirit.
> 
> I'm sure Kolloss would have sounded different too if they had the time as planned to get into the rehearsal room together and jam, but instead, they were chasing deadlines again and just went back into their usual writing process.
> 
> I'd love to see Meshuggah at age 60 still weirding people out, moving their musical borders and surprising people with every release like some old, crazy musical scientists.
> 
> Of course it's not up to them, they have obligations to the record company, they need to continue touring to support their families, but that's what I would like to see in an ideal world in which I always get what I want



Fredrik said he'd been listening to Cult of luna before Kolloss broke, maybe Meshuggah might have a go at post-metal instead of Djent?


----------



## TripperJ

Premier Guitar Meshuggah rig run down
Rig Rundown - Meshuggah's Fredrik Thordendal, Marten Hagstrom, & Dick Lovgren - PremierGuitar.com


----------



## BlindingLight7

JosephAOI said:


> AAL were perfect. Intronaut were also great although a little hard to make out what they were playing cause I didn't know their songs as well and they have a pretty sludgey sound. Their snare is my favorite I've ever heard though. Meshuggah were spot-on as far as playing, it's just that they were, for lack of a better word, *kind of boring.*


I agree, they where in fact, a little _too tight for my _liking, it was like listening to a cd playlist REALLY REALLY loud, not to mention the lack of intensity on stage...It was pretty boring. Also getting my ribs crushed in while in the front row didn't make it too fun either. Everyone is trying to push forward, ruins the show.


----------



## Igotsoul4u

I don't mind the vibe on stage. Part of what is so crazy is the furious sound and the stoic huge swedish dudes on the stage. I also didn't think AAL moved around except for the drummer who is relying on youth and testosterone to wake the drums as hard as he does. He won't be able to play that way for very long.


----------



## Igotsoul4u

DLG said:


> well I can only answer this as a fan and what I'd want.
> 
> Perhaps bring in Jens on guitar again, he's a killer player, tone it down a bit, move it into some type of king crimson-esque territory, experiment with textures, different kinds of vocals, whatever, just make something weird and completely unexpected. It'll obviously end up still sounding like meshuggah, but a new chapter for the band.
> 
> I'm sure Kolloss would have sounded different too if they had the time as planned to get into the rehearsal room together and jam, but instead, they were chasing deadlines again and just went back into their usual writing process.
> 
> I'd love to see Meshuggah at age 60 still weirding people out, moving their musical borders and surprising people with every release like some old, crazy musical scientists.
> 
> Of course it's not up to them, they have obligations to the record company, they need to continue touring to support their families, but that's what I would like to see in an ideal world in which I always get what I want


I agree but for me meshuggah is like pizza, I will never get sick of having it every friday night.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Igotsoul4u said:


> I don't mind the vibe on stage. Part of what is so crazy is the furious sound and the stoic huge swedish dudes on the stage. I also didn't think AAL moved around except for the drummer who is relying on youth and testosterone to wake the drums as hard as he does. He won't be able to play that way for very long.



Tell that to Abe Cunningham


----------



## Veldar

TripperJ said:


> Premier Guitar Meshuggah rig run down
> Rig Rundown - Meshuggah's Fredrik Thordendal, Marten Hagstrom, & Dick Lovgren - PremierGuitar.com



Now I can copy Dick's bass sound whole sale.


----------



## valder

expecting them to have some intense/ridiculous stage presence would be not only asking too much, but I also think it would be missing the point of their music entirely.

Watching Fredrick stare blankly into the crowd while vaguely swaying his body to the pulse was one of the greatest things I've experienced at a show. I don't need crazy stage antics to get fully immersed in the experience.

Then again, I dont think one should mosh at a Meshuggah show, but that's just me. They're music evokes a trance like state in me that just isnt consistent with aggression or rowdy moshing.


----------



## cronux

well hello


----------



## DLG

are there any good online tutorials on how to integrate cubase and the axe fx to change your patches automatically like that?


----------



## Veldar

cronux said:


> well hello




Yeah, Yeah.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Veldar said:


> Yeah, Yeah.



Hahah, that's actually a very scandinavian thing to say


----------



## goldsteinat0r

valder said:


> expecting them to have some intense/ridiculous stage presence would be not only asking too much, but I also think it would be missing the point of their music entirely.
> 
> Watching Fredrick stare blankly into the crowd while vaguely swaying his body to the pulse was one of the greatest things I've experienced at a show. I don't need crazy stage antics to get fully immersed in the experience.
> 
> Then again, I dont think one should mosh at a Meshuggah show, but that's just me. They're music evokes a trance like state in me that just isnt consistent with aggression or rowdy moshing.


 
Yeah if you want insane, go to a Faceless show.


----------



## MF_Kitten

goldsteinat0r said:


> Yeah if you want insane, go to a Faceless show.



The whole trance-like state of Meshuggah's music and performance, and the deep pulses they produce is exactly what it's all about


----------



## Snarpaasi

Well that was pretty weird rig rundown. Not many techs say "I don't know, can't remember", "just basic layout: recto new, drive, gate, cab.."


----------



## Eptaceros

BlindingLight7 said:


> I agree, they where in fact, a little _too tight for my _liking, it was like listening to a cd playlist REALLY REALLY loud, not to mention the lack of intensity on stage...It was pretty boring. Also getting my ribs crushed in while in the front row didn't make it too fun either. Everyone is trying to push forward, ruins the show.



so aside from the fact that Meshuggah put on a performance that was studio quality live, you didn't enjoy that it was loud and there were people all over you. 

what are you doing at shows then? you'll never be satisfied if you go to a show expecting pristine conditions. too many kids crushing you at the front? jump on top of them and start crowdsurfing. guarantee your spirits will be lifted, not to mention you'll have some nice exercise...as opposed to standing at the front, holding your spot down, waiting for fredrik to dance around like a monkey.


----------



## Doug N

Get out of the front row if you don't want to be pushed, yo.


----------



## cfrank

DLG said:


> are there any good online tutorials on how to integrate cubase and the axe fx to change your patches automatically like that?





Should be somewhat similar using Cubase.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Nice, they are still using the Ultras live.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Saw them last Friday in Sacramento.

Long story short, Meshuggah was crazy (see what I did there? huehuehue)


----------



## MF_Kitten

Snarpaasi said:


> Well that was pretty weird rig rundown. Not many techs say "I don't know, can't remember", "just basic layout: recto new, drive, gate, cab.."



Fredrik is responsible for most of that stuff, so all the tech has to do is to maintain things really.


----------



## Doug N

Their tech has posted here in the past, if he can Shed his Lethargica maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Doug N said:


> Their tech has posted here in the past, if he can Shed his Lethargica maybe he'll chime in.



Which tech? Allen? Kent? Mishah? They have different techs.


----------



## DLG

this guy

THE MESHUGGAH GUITARCHIVE | AVH Guitar Repair


----------



## Malkav

AVH isn't so much their rig or on the road tech as he just seems to be a kick ass guitar tech who they prefer to take their instruments to for restoration, fretwork etc.


----------



## AVH

Doug N said:


> Their tech has posted here in the past, if he can Shed his Lethargica maybe he'll chime in.



I'm being called lazy?  I'm waaay to busy doing repairs to sit around following threads, and only come here when I'm alerted by someone to check something relevant to me. So ok, is there something _specific_ you wanted to know? 



MF_Kitten said:


> Which tech? Allen? Kent? Mishah? They have different techs.



Micha was their older backline tour tech, Kent is the current backline tour tech, and I'm the guitar maintenance/repair tech and archive host.


----------



## ZXIIIT

AVH said:


> I'm being called lazy?  I'm waaay to busy doing repairs to sit around following threads, and only come here when I'm alerted by someone to check something relevant to me. So ok, is there something _specific_ you wanted to know?
> 
> 
> 
> Micha was their older backline tour tech, Kent is the current backline tour tech, and I'm the guitar maintenance/repair tech and archive host.



Sorry for the other member's comments, I enjoy what you do!


----------



## Doug N

AVH said:


> I'm being called lazy?  I'm waaay to busy doing repairs to sit around following threads, and only come here when I'm alerted by someone to check something relevant to me. So ok, is there something _specific_ you wanted to know?


 
No, just trying to make a semi-lame joke with the song names of two Meshugg songs, Lethargica and Shed.


----------



## AVH

I figured, its' all good.


----------



## MF_Kitten

AVH said:


> I'm being called lazy?  I'm waaay to busy doing repairs to sit around following threads, and only come here when I'm alerted by someone to check something relevant to me. So ok, is there something _specific_ you wanted to know?
> 
> 
> 
> Micha was their older backline tour tech, Kent is the current backline tour tech, and I'm the guitar maintenance/repair tech and archive host.



which is why i asked, since he just said "their tech"

edit: One thing Kent didn't mention, was whether or not they play to a click or something, which i would imagine is necessary considering the MIDI patch changes are done automatically throughout the show. Do you know anything about what they do live lately?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'd put 5 grand on at least Tomas using a click.


----------



## MF_Kitten

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I'd put 5 grand on at least Tomas using a click.



Yeah, that's what i'm thinking too. But then what about the clean parts without any drums?


----------



## DLG

MF_Kitten said:


> Yeah, that's what i'm thinking too. But then what about the clean parts without any drums?



I'm sure he's counting at least with his foot on the high hat during all those parts


----------



## Blasphemer

MF_Kitten said:


> Yeah, that's what i'm thinking too. But then what about the clean parts without any drums?



Im sure theres still a click going on there, as well


----------



## spawnofthesith

Veldar said:


> Fredrik said he'd been listening to Cult of luna before Kolloss broke, maybe Meshuggah might have a go at post-metal instead of Djent?



I'd fucking triple myself if Meshuggah did a post-metal album. Not getting my hopes up though lol


----------



## wankerness

Esp Griffyn said:


> How would that work?


----------



## Veldar

spawnofthesith said:


> I'd fucking triple myself if Meshuggah did a post-metal album. Not getting my hopes up though lol



I haven't listened to any post-metal because I'm starting to get into hardcore at the moment but If Meshuggah did a post-metal album I'd use it to bridge myself into it.

Also since Djent is ripoff of Meshuggah and Skith why aren't any of the Djent bands as heavy.


----------



## wankerness

I've finally been listening to Obzen. It's the only album of theirs I never listened to very much (because I never actually owned a copy till now!). Some of this is pretty great. Pineal Gland Optics in particular is one of the greatest Meshuggah songs imo, and it sounds SO much like Tesseract/Vildhjarta/etc it's ridiculous. I guess this album must have been the one that really inspired all those guys.

It's a lot more flashy and technical than any of their others, too. Well, besides "I," but they can't even play that one live so it doesn't count. Some of the weird tremelo picking riffs sound almost like something by Immolation or someone (ex that riff 3 minutes into Pravus) and I love all the raging hammer-on stuff like Combustion and most of the rest of Pravus. So great. Only problem with it is the nasty sterile sound, it doesn't have the same "oomph" that Catch 33/I/Koloss do imo.


----------



## toothbrush

wankerness said:


> Only problem with it is the nasty sterile sound, it doesn't have the same "oomph" that Catch 33/I/Koloss do imo.



This is true, obZen has a very "piercing" mix. But the mix is very fitting for the type of album it is: ultra-technical and emotionally cold (although just about all of Meshuggah is emotionally cold, minus the solo section in Straws Pulled At Random).

If Koloss had the original Nothing's drum sound, then it'd be their best mix by far. Still awesome-sounding, though.


----------



## Doug N

For some reason I've been listening to nothing but "Nothing" in the car over the last three days. That's still my favorite Meshuggah, it's tight from beginning to end. Even the lesser known songs from Nothing are killer.


----------



## Veldar

Doug N said:


> For some reason I've been listening to nothing but "Nothing" in the car over the last three days. That's still my favorite Meshuggah, it's tight from beginning to end. Even the lesser known songs from Nothing are killer.



Nothing beats Nothing.


----------



## JosephAOI

Veldar said:


> Nothing beats Nothing.



Except Catch 33.


----------



## kruneh

MF_Kitten said:


> One thing Kent didn't mention, was whether or not they play to a click or something, which i would imagine is necessary considering the MIDI patch changes are done automatically throughout the show. Do you know anything about what they do live lately?



I don´t remember wich one, but Mårten said in an interview that they all used click now, first time they all used it on this tour.
So no more counting for Mr. Haake.


----------



## wankerness

Doug N said:


> For some reason I've been listening to nothing but "Nothing" in the car over the last three days. That's still my favorite Meshuggah, it's tight from beginning to end. Even the lesser known songs from Nothing are killer.



That is the album of theirs I like the least (well, besides CC). I have listened to it a ton in both mixes and there's plenty of stuff to like on it but overall I feel like they hadn't yet learned what to do with 8 string guitars so many of the riffs sound similar and stick to the bottom few notes, maybe throwing some bends in here and there. It just doesn't have the variety or confidence of what came after, it feels experimental or something. This all said it's still like a 7/10 album


----------



## MF_Kitten

DLG said:


> I'm sure he's counting at least with his foot on the high hat during all those parts



Yeah, but hink about it: If only Thomas has a click, the rest of the guys have to play after him. But what about the clean parts and stuff, where there are NO DRUMS then? Sure, Thomas can listen to the click and know when to get back into it, but how do the rest of them follow the tempo, so it all lines up, and Thomas doesn't start without them because they played a tad too slowly?

I'm betting they all have a click.


----------



## kruneh

I could quote myself, but I´m not going to...


----------



## MF_Kitten

kruneh said:


> I could quote myself, but I´m not going to...



oooh, lookie there!


----------



## kruneh

Here it is 

"This tour also marks the first time that the entire band is using in-ear monitors with a click track, allowing each member to hear the song lead-in counts while offering no audible preparation for the audience. So when out of nowhere Meshuggah launch into one of their crushing grooves, it&#8217;s like getting dropped into a stampede of elephants."

Interview: Meshuggah Discuss Their New Album, 'Koloss' | Guitar World


----------



## MF_Kitten

kruneh said:


> Here it is
> 
> "This tour also marks the first time that the entire band is using in-ear monitors with a click track, allowing each member to hear the song lead-in counts while offering no audible preparation for the audience. So when out of nowhere Meshuggah launch into one of their crushing grooves, its like getting dropped into a stampede of elephants."
> 
> Interview: Meshuggah Discuss Their New Album, 'Koloss' | Guitar World



That's something I've wanted to do actually. Have a song that crushes the shit out of everyone, but playing it to a click track so no one is prepared for it


----------



## jehu12141987

Veldar said:


> Nothing beats Nothing.


 

Except riding Falcor.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

THIS video

Rig Rundown - Meshuggah's Fredrik Thordendal, Mårten Hagström, & Dick Lövgren - YouTube

*No idea why this wont embed?


----------



## wankerness

IAMLORDVADER said:


> THIS video
> 
> Rig Rundown - Meshuggah's Fredrik Thordendal, Mårten Hagström, & Dick Lövgren - YouTube
> 
> *No idea why this wont embed?



It embedded on the last page! I've gotta say this forum's youtube embedding is the weirdest of all forums i frequent, if you paste a complete youtube url (http:// included, but without all the crap at the end) it will auto-fix it to the proper format, but if you somehow fuck it up and go back to edit the message, then you have to figure out exactly how the code works cause it will not autocorrect during an edit. There doesn't seem to be any button to insert it so I always have to end up finding another post and quoting it to see what it's supposed to look like.

In other news, I am starting to think that Meshuggah must play the intro to Pravus with ducttape holding down the top several strings. It sounds like a lot of unintentional harmonics and bad ringing strings whenever I play it!


----------



## matt397

[youtube vid]www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=*oAFJmgA2G5E*[/youtube vid]

no spaces in the code, delete everything except for the highlighted part.


----------



## DLG

everyone having a click now might be another reason for the decrease in movement on stage.

we'll always have this video though


----------



## matt397

Holy shit dude that was awesome


----------



## MF_Kitten

DLG said:


> everyone having a click now might be another reason for the decrease in movement on stage.
> 
> we'll always have this video though




No, I'm pretty sure that would only encourage more movement, since, you're being fed the correct tempo, and don't need to worry about the patch changes and stuff like that on top of it. I guess they just don't feel like jumping around


----------



## wankerness

MF_Kitten said:


> No, I'm pretty sure that would only encourage more movement, since, you're being fed the correct tempo, and don't need to worry about the patch changes and stuff like that on top of it. I guess they just don't feel like jumping around



I would guess that if they're jumping around and stuff they can adjust to each other if they fuck up or get slightly off beat or slightly change tempo while if you're using a click track you really have to be staying with it or else a fuckup would mean having to just stop playing for a beat until you can come in at the right place again, which would sound terrible. I dunno, I'm talking out of my ass, I've never used a click track.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I'm sure moving like that for years took quite a toll


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

We have to remember, they're old guys now - they probably just can't do it anymore. I mean for god's sake, Marten, Fredrik, and Tomas are going grey. I'd like to see other people (Except for Iron Maiden) jump and run around like that when they're young, and be able to do it 20 years later.


----------



## DLG

wankerness said:


> I would guess that if they're jumping around and stuff they can adjust to each other if they fuck up or get slightly off beat or slightly change tempo while if you're using a click track you really have to be staying with it or else a fuckup would mean having to just stop playing for a beat until you can come in at the right place again, which would sound terrible. I dunno, I'm talking out of my ass, I've never used a click track.



yeah I've never played that way, but I'm thinking that the in ears falling out would be a bigger problem. I hardly keep my headphones in my ear jogging when I start to get sweaty.


----------



## drmosh

DLG said:


> are there any good online tutorials on how to integrate cubase and the axe fx to change your patches automatically like that?



I think there are some on the fractal audio forum.
I can give you a basic run through if you want


----------



## DLG

drmosh said:


> I think there are some on the fractal audio forum.
> I can give you a basic run through if you want



someone posted the redseasfire dude's tutorial on the last page which is pretty cool, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## DLG

Decapitated are joining them again for the upcoming euro tour


----------



## isispelican

Meshuggah on Exclaim! Aggressive Tendencies - YouTube


----------



## slapnutz

isispelican said:


> Meshuggah on Exclaim! Aggressive Tendencies - YouTube



Embedded for ya...


----------



## Equivoke

Good interview, thanks


----------



## Igotsoul4u

Marten is the interview king. I feel like the other guys do an 1/8 of the amount of interviews he does, but He always says things that make complete sense. I feel like his (and their) ability to keep their heads on straight is what defines success.


----------



## Igotsoul4u

wankerness said:


> I would guess that if they're jumping around and stuff they can adjust to each other if they fuck up or get slightly off beat or slightly change tempo while if you're using a click track you really have to be staying with it or else a fuckup would mean having to just stop playing for a beat until you can come in at the right place again, which would sound terrible. I dunno, I'm talking out of my ass, I've never used a click track.



being into my 30's and feeling the bs that is starting to go on in my body.....my guess is it's because they are in their 40's. you can do that sort of stuff forever!! sick old clip though


----------



## Veldar

When are we going to get an interview with Dick....


----------



## asher

Awesome interview. Thanks for posting!

Just horribly annoyed at how much louder the live cuts are than his mic. Same with the Baroness interview in the other thread...


----------



## Igotsoul4u

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DLG

classic clip.


----------



## DLG

looks like a tool video from the 90s


----------



## metal_sam14

Creepy as all fuck, but very cool


----------



## jonajon91

Holy shit that was spectacular!!
its going to take some beating for my video of the year!


----------



## axxessdenied

Came to post the new video! I fucking love it!


----------



## MF_Kitten

Igotsoul4u said:


> Marten is the interview king. I feel like the other guys do an 1/8 of the amount of interviews he does, but He always says things that make complete sense. I feel like his (and their) ability to keep their heads on straight is what defines success.



Mårten and Tomas, I'd say.

Edit: Aaaand Mårten touched upon the thing that I feel is missing to make Djent a "proper" subgenre: A clear direction. According to the people who claim to love djent, Keith Merrow and Animals As Leaders are both Djent. There are so many bands that are supposedly djent, but I don't see how they all relate to tie into this new subgenre. The places where they meet are already subgenres: Progressive metal, Tech metal, etc. Djent is basically just a sprinkle of a few subgenres with a certain tonality to it... Except the bands don't always have that tonality either. So yeah, it's confusing, and it's the subject of a huge amount of misconceptions and misunderstandings.


----------



## vampiregenocide

New music video is their best yet. Reminds me a lot of Tool's videos for tracks like 'Parabol' and 'Schism'.



MF_Kitten said:


> Mårten and Tomas, I'd say.
> 
> Edit: Aaaand Mårten touched upon the thing that I feel is missing to make Djent a "proper" subgenre: A clear direction. According to the people who claim to love djent, Keith Merrow and Animals As Leaders are both Djent. There are so many bands that are supposedly djent, but I don't see how they all relate to tie into this new subgenre. The places where they meet are already subgenres: Progressive metal, Tech metal, etc. Djent is basically just a sprinkle of a few subgenres with a certain tonality to it... Except the bands don't always have that tonality either. So yeah, it's confusing, and it's the subject of a huge amount of misconceptions and misunderstandings.



That's why I've always considered it a movement rather than a genre, like nu-metal. Nu-metal had a huge range of influences: rap, world music, industrial, progressive etc, while maintaining common elements. But I don't want to turn this into one of those threads...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

New video is fucking awesome! I'm slightly irked by the immediate comparisons to Tool though, it detracts from the incredible art direction of this video, the best music video I've seen in a very, very long time. Ho hum.


----------



## DLG

this fuckin guy...


----------



## Alberto7

That music video... holy fuck! Best music video I've seen in so long.


----------



## Doug N

Scar Symmetry said:


> New video is fucking awesome! I'm slightly irked by the immediate comparisons to Tool though, it detracts from the incredible art direction of this video, .



I hear what you're saying but stylistically it's very similar to a few old Tool vids, hard to argue with that. That doesn't make it a bad thing.


----------



## DTay47

Doug N said:


> I hear what you're saying but stylistically it's very similar to a few old Tool vids, hard to argue with that. That doesn't make it a bad thing.



If anything I would say it is a compliment, as the Tool video's it is being compared to are awesome. Seriously great video though.


----------



## yingmin

DLG said:


> this fuckin guy...




I see your clapping and raise you hand-farting.


----------



## Rap Hat

That captures the feel of the song perfectly! What an ending too, the build-up is great and you're thinking "ooh show me the goddamn colossus!" and then there it is!

I think it encapsulates what made the earlier Tool videos good. I thought Adam Jones' move to 3D animation detracted from the overall experience; the sickly feeling that stop-motion gives, the visual realism (no uncanny valley stuff) and scale thanks to a shallow DoF. This is more of a continuation of those ideals than a throwback, and I really like it!


----------



## Kapee

Saw them first time and it was awesome! I think i got tinnitus from that gig, but i think its worth it! 

Encore was fucking awesome


----------



## dreamermind

recently came across this cover . my brain hurts...


----------



## isispelican

^ wow!


----------



## spawnofthesith

That video made me feel like I just dropped a shitload of acid


----------



## Genome

I'll just leave this here


----------



## blisterguy

Love it.


----------



## Maku

Saw them yesterday in Estonia with Decapitated and I must say that it was indescribable. No regrets.


----------



## BlindingLight7

So uh.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a6duFK02lug#!


i don't know how to embed


----------



## Jakke

BlindingLight7 said:


> So uh.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know how to embed




FIFY


----------



## pylyo

Seen them this Monday in Zagreb. Great performance, shitty sound of the Tvornica place. It should be way much louder. 
I talked to my buddy easily, almost without leaning to his ears and not shouting at all. Anyway we ended up almost all the way up front...
I watched them in Vienna too and the sound there was ripping you face and guts, being very clear & tight, but sadly not here...


----------



## Genome

Word to the wise.

You have to see this band live before you die. Absolutely incredible last night. Lethargica, Bleed, and NMCC had me in a trance!


----------



## TheBloodstained

Just saw Meshuggah at [email protected]Århus, Denmark this evening! 

It's the second time I've seen them live, and most certainly not the last! My GOD this band kicks some serious ass! 






I was busy enjoying the show, headbanging and really feeling the music, but did manage to catch a little bit of video of one of my favorite songs! 



Also, the last song(s) they played was from "Catch 33", which I didn't expect at all, which made it extra awesome! 
It was "Mind's Mirrors", "In Death - Is Life" and the first half of "In Death - Is Death" if I recall correctly 
Damn nice stuff to hear in a live setting 

All in all a damn great concert


----------



## MF_Kitten

I truly believe this is such an amazingly well done lighting job that it couldn't be done the same by anyone else.


----------



## Eptaceros

Definitely. His part is as much of a performance as everyone else.


----------



## Alex C

Those are some great pictures of the lighting; I was really impressed with that aspect of the show when I saw them a few months ago.


----------



## wankerness

MF_Kitten said:


> I truly believe this is such an amazingly well done lighting job that it couldn't be done the same by anyone else.




I always assumed the lights were somehow synced to click tracks or something, the fact the lighting guy has to basically play along with every song perfectly is awesome.


----------



## slapnutz

Holy crapola, that lighting dude was awesome.


----------



## Alex C

wankerness said:


> I always assumed the lights were somehow synced to click tracks or something, the fact the lighting guy has to basically play along with every song perfectly is awesome.



I had read something about how the band's effects and preset changes are synced with some kind of master click track and switched automatically, and I assumed the lights were also coordinated in this way.

In the documentary that follows the band to India I think they mentioned that the lighting guy is the brother of one of the band members.


----------



## Equivoke

Brother or cousin of Haake if I remember correctly


----------



## Dwellingers

Saw them yesterday. Holy F***. Incredible Intense!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Fredrik just posted this on the Special Defects page..............


----------



## asher

HOW DO I STAIR


----------



## Igotsoul4u

can't stop watching it. Hilarious and accurate representation of what is going on in my mind expressed physically. Im about to do the same thing in the food store.


----------



## Chuck

Ahh Catch33 on a rainy day, perfection


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Fredrik Thordendal - Axe-Fx II rhythmsound - YouTube

Fredrik just uploaded this on youtube........DAT TONE


----------



## Veldar

The best Australian tour ever!

So, it's gonna be heavy.


----------



## Radau

Definitely going to catch them again when they come to Sydney! Last two times have been awesome


----------



## jehu12141987

I'm having a bad case of tour envy right now.


----------



## MetalBuddah

What is this, I don't even


----------



## Blasphemer

Those are THE best pictures ever taken.

Also, Fredrik, DT, and Morgan Agren? I smell SDFX II brewing...


----------



## gunshow86de

Found this video deep into a YouTube "Related Videos" session, thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Veldar

Heys guys, did any of the 'suggah bassists use fingers instead of picks?

I know dock lovgren prefers fingers but isn't allowed to use his fingers.


----------



## DLG

no, they all played picks as far as I know


----------



## Veldar

DLG said:


> no, they all played picks as far as I know



Thanks, I've been having a hard time finding metal players that use fingers.


----------



## oompa

MetalBuddah said:


>



Now if only the three of them could make a lovebaby in that tub somehow.. We'd have a new god


----------



## MerlinTKD

MetalBuddah said:


>



....this image of Devin Townsend will haunt my nightmares for the rest of my short, weeping life...


----------



## Chuck

Jamming Catch33 again. Damn so much ass-kickery


----------



## Veldar

I saw Meshuggah live last night, they didn't play future breed machine......


----------



## toothbrush

Veldar said:


> I saw Meshuggah live last night, they didn't play future breed machine......


----------



## coreysMonster

I think they've retired Future Breed Machine in their live set completely, at least for now. It's been their closing song for over 15 years, and they themselves have said they're kind of sick of it and want to play other things.


----------



## Eptaceros

I sure as hell wouldn't be looking forward to the last song of my set if it's been the same for over 15 years. I don't even know how the guys in Necrophagist stayed sane after having the same 8 song setlist for like 5 years, give or take 1-2 songs that they'd switch out.


----------



## ScottyB724

Yeah I believe they said it would be retired after the obZen tour when they filmed Alive. Glad I got to see them on that tour!


----------



## Veldar

Still sucks for me, my favourite album was DEI, if only I could see them in 1996.


----------



## coreysMonster

Huh, I was wrong: Last year in Frankfurt they did play FBM, but closed with Dancers to a Discordant System. All the recent setlists haven't had it, though.

And no Straws Pulled at Random either, which saddens me.

EDIT: but hey, they've been playing Shed and In Death Is Life / Is Death recently, and I certainly am not one to complain about more Catch 33 material.


----------



## Eptaceros

^ amen to that! Seeing In Death Is Death live made my life complete.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

They played FBM last time I saw them, on Valentine's day. They were my favorite live band of all time...until I saw Dillinger last month


----------



## Equivoke

They need to play Catch 33 in it's entirety. I would get a flight over to see it, haha


----------



## isispelican

It doesnt really matter what songs they play, they're Meshuggah, although when I saw them FBM was definitely one of the highlights!


----------



## FireInside

coreysMonster said:


> And no Straws Pulled at Random either, which saddens me.



This ^ and Lethargica are probably my fav songs at the moment.


----------



## toothbrush

Equivoke said:


> They need to play Catch 33 in it's entirety. I would get a flight over to see it, haha



I wouldn't get your hopes up, but anything is possible. I'd travel a hefty distance to see them play C33 front-to-back as well (although I think it'd be even more ridiculous to see "I" played from start to finish)!


----------



## Sepultorture

toothbrush said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up, but anything is possible. I'd travel a hefty distance to see them play C33 front-to-back as well (although I think it'd be even more ridiculous to see "I" played from start to finish)!



"No one knows, how I goes"


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Sepultorture said:


> "No one knows, how I goes"



Yeah, Tomas said nobody in the band knows how to play I.


----------



## DLG

cot damn


----------



## toothbrush

*Great* performance! Very clean-sounding live band.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

There really is no camera that can handle their light show


----------



## isispelican

such a loud crowd! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkI0Zlmcim8


----------



## wankerness

Did anyone get any of these limited edition digipaks of their earlier albums? I saw a few in the music store but they didn't have anything on them explaining if there was any difference in audio and I can't find anything about them online at all other than the initial announcement in august. Are they simply repackaged versions of the same albums, or did they mess with the audio or add tracks to some of them? Obzen was the only one I looked at the tracklist for and it didn't look like it had any bonus tracks.

EDIT: I found good amazon reviews for DEI, Chaosphere, Catch 33 and Nothing, but still wondering about Obzen. DEI and Chaosphere are apparently identical to the "Reloaded" editions, Catch 33 is identical to the original release, and Nothing is the re-recorded version minus the bonus dvd. Lame.


----------



## gunch

Listening to I today, it just totally rips


----------



## asher

silverabyss said:


> Listening to I today, it just totally rips



Bone-grinding soul-crushingly heavy.


----------



## K-Roll

LOL


----------



## Techdeath

K-Roll said:


> LOL




Bahahaha


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Just stumbled across this, I thought it was really cool.


----------



## Cnev

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Just stumbled across this, I thought it was really cool.




Absolutely wonderful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jonathan20022

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Just stumbled across this, I thought it was really cool.




This is pretty incredible, being a HUGE fan of Catch 33, I will be buying this the second it's released for the App Store.


----------



## wankerness

Jonathan20022 said:


> This is pretty incredible, being a HUGE fan of Catch 33, I will be buying this the second it's released for the App Store.



For anyone who didn't want to watch 25 minutes of video to find out what this post is talking about (like I just did), this guy in the video's trying to make an ipad app that plays the full score of catch 33 along with the album. If he can get it past copyright BS that does sound pretty awesome. I'm not going to buy an Ipad for it though.  If it was legal I wish he'd just sell his full scores in paper or pdf form, I'd totally buy them. They sound far, far more accurate than the guitar pro tabs out there, plus the format would be much better for us old-school music reader types.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Considering that he is friendly with the band, it may not be as outlandish as it seems for him to release his notation. Of course, that all depends on who owns the rights to the music.


----------



## wankerness

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Considering that he is friendly with the band, it may not be as outlandish as it seems for him to release his notation. Of course, that all depends on who owns the rights to the music.



Based on my experiences with powertabs, the band themselves usually doesn't care and would be fine with tabs being legal, but the labels care very much. They'll often freak out and threaten to press charges when tabs are FREE, if this guy was actually selling an app they'd probably hire assassins or something. We'll hope this gets released. I'd love to read his dissertation.


----------



## tommychains

Any word on their next album?


----------



## Bobo

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Just stumbled across this, I thought it was really cool.




After watching that cool vid, I clicked on the link to this other cool vid.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

I could never understand why the makers of that video pitched it down a whole step


----------



## ByDesign

WildBroskiAppears said:


> I could never understand why the makers of that video pitched it down a whole step



To void copyright issues


----------



## Les

Just listened to catch 33 in its entirety this morning. So good. Obzen is still my fav tho.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

North American tour with BTBAM announced earlier today! 







Stoked! The closest date to me is Dallas, but it's worth the drive for sure.

EDIT: Oh, and the first date of the tour also happens to be my birthday


----------



## toothbrush

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> North American tour with BTBAM announced earlier today!



This is positive information.


----------



## jjfiegel

Man I'm so excited for this


----------



## Doug N

Oh sweet, thanks for this. Let us know if you stumble onto pre-sale opportunities.


----------



## asher

Definitely going to try to make that DC date.


----------



## Alberto7

Aaannnddd no Montreal. Again.  I hope they add more dates later on!


----------



## Eptaceros

meshuggah.net said:


> 2014-03-19
> LIVE SONG VOTING!!
> Hi all, hope you're doing fine!
> We're trying to choose songs and put together a cool set list to play live for you guys this year celebrating Meshuggah's 25 Year Anniversary!
> And who knows this the best? You of course!
> So if you wanna take part in what songs we're gonna play live in 2014, here's your chance!!
> Choose one (1) song from each album that you absolutely want to hear us play live this year! Don't destroy the whole idea of this poll by voting several times please!
> 
> VOTE HERE!
> 
> Thanks!!
> - Meshuggah



3 days left to vote!


----------



## asher

Eptaceros said:


> 3 days left to vote!



Lack of _I_ makes me sad! 

(I know it won't happen and they've said so.)

Though, no Catch-33, so maybe another medley version?


----------



## flavenstein

Voted for Aztec Two-Step


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

As did I. That'd be awesome to hear live. I'm hoping I can go to this show, it'll be amazing, I'm sure


----------



## Doug N

flavenstein said:


> Voted for Aztec Two-Step



Me too.


----------



## elnyrb10

i was hoping i could just pick the entire album of catch 33. imagine if meshuggah plays all of catch 33 and BTBAM plays all of the parallax


----------



## MartinMTL

Alberto7 said:


> Aaannnddd no Montreal. Again.  I hope they add more dates later on!



Yeah, its getting annoying. Always Toronto and always at Sound Academy which is a shit venue. They probably feel Montebello is a good substitution. I don't want to see a short set in full daylight at a festival setting. Meshuggah and BTBAM are bands I like seeing in an actual venue.


----------



## Alberto7

Agreed. I've always liked the feel of venues a lot better, especially for bands whose sound is so enveloping and immersive. I was really, really close to making the trip down to Toronto last year, but I figured it was too big a hassle. So, unless they come to Montreal, I guess I'm not seeing them.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

The fact that it's just the two bands gets me so hype. You know the sets are going to be just ridiculous


----------



## Veldar

flavenstein said:


> Voted for Aztec Two-Step


 
If you guys aren't moshing could you film it for me please?

I'd kill to see an earliy Meshuggah set.


----------



## Ralyks

Didn't get a chance to vote. I hope a lot of people voted for "I" or some Contradictions Collapse stuff.


----------



## asher

It was pick one song per album, with the exceptions of I and Catch-33 which were not present.


----------



## Cabinet

Which is a shame because putting Sum at the end of the set would have been amazing, no matter what song was prior


----------



## asher

Cabinet said:


> Which is a shame because putting Sum at the end of the set would have been amazing, no matter what song was prior



They had a Catch-33 medley together when I saw them last time that I would not be surprised if they pulled out again.

By medley I still mean 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Cabinet

I wish they'd perform more Catch 33 but it is such a challenging album to play. 20 minutes of straight music is a lot of counting, a lot of physical effort, and since Catch 33 is more of a single evolving song (in many places) than a group of songs, it can get very easy to get lost and forget which riff one is playing.

All the minutes before Mind's Mirrors is a great example of it. There are really only 2 riffs in there, but there are lots of subtle alterations here and there.


----------



## Sepultorture

i have to agree on the sound academy sentiment, it's a crap venue, good size but the sound is shit no matter who plays there, either the sound production company thats next door are shit, or the venue itself lends to the shit sound (acoustics), it's still a crap venue, improve the sound somehow and i will change my tune

with that though, i will still be going, it's the only show i will be seeing all year, i'll be missing Nile, Behemoth, Cannibal Corpse, Carcass, Gorguts, etc. so i might as well push to go see Meshuggah, they are always mind blowingly good live

def want to hear Transfixion, Soul Burn and i know they won't, but also War. Soul Burn is a must though, although New Millennium Czyanide Christ is always a given


----------



## Ralyks

I'm hoping the lack of being able to vote for "I" is because they're planning to play it regardless as a surprise....


----------



## Sunyata

Nobody knows...how "I" goes...


----------



## JoeyBTL

Leonardo DiCaprio To Appear At Meshuggah Concert - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )


----------



## vilk

Shed through Sum of Catch-33 is kind of like a song, and its not even that long and they could totally play it at a concert and they should at every concert every time.


----------



## wankerness

vilk said:


> Shed through Sum of Catch-33 is kind of like a song, and its not even that long and they could totally play it at a concert and they should at every concert every time.



I love that bonus DVD with the Nothing remaster where they play through "in Death is Death," that song is incredible live.


----------



## Ben.Last

JoeyBTL said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio To Appear At Meshuggah Concert - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )



Did you link through to the "original article"?


----------



## Cabinet

Bumping with Demiurge

Bwooooooooow dodododo DO dododododo DO dododo DOOOOO
dodo DO dododododo DO dododo DOOOOOO dodododo DO do
Bwooooooooow


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Were any results ever posted for the polls? I voted for Humiliative for CC  And count me among those hoping for the Catch Thirtythree medley. They played it both times that I've seen them, and it's absolutely chill-inducing to experience Mind's Mirrors segueing into In Death.


----------



## Draceius

God damn this is amazing


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

^I've had it on repeat since the download for it was put up  

Sounds massive like the end of the world


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

That is seriously so ridiculously HUGE.


----------



## isispelican

makes me want to play this game!


----------



## paulyrhythm

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^I've had it on repeat since the download for it was put up
> 
> Sounds massive like the end of the world


Yea i was kinda surprised it was up for dl, this game is supposed to be bada$$ too.
The dl link for it: MeshuggahGames |Bethesda Blog


----------



## wankerness

That track is less than substantive (by design), but what's there is awesome! Reminds me of the more industrial moments of the Quake 1 soundtrack. The atmosphere is great. I can't wait for him to finally do Special Defects 2.


----------



## MF_Kitten

You guys should go listen to the whole soundtrack for the game. Herr Faust fits very very well right in there, to say the least!


----------



## Vigaren

I saw Meshuggah yesterday in stockholm, a 25 year annaversery show. I've seen them 4 times, and this one was the best yet. The crowd was ....ING amazing!!! They played alot of old songs from Contradiction Collapse like Cadaverous Mastication, Greed and Gods of rapture. They also played Neurotica from Chaosphere! 

I was really weird seeing them preform on 6-strings!!!


----------



## crg123

Dark glass just posted this photo of Dick's pedal board







Damn haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And Fredrik's got a signature Randall in the works. Everyone's going back to real amps and pedals.


----------



## spawnofthesith

This Monday... so far but so close. I am full prepared to have them melt my brain down to my knees 





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And Fredrik's got a signature Randall in the works. Everyone's going back to real amps and pedals.



 Hopefully this one fairs better than the DAR


----------



## MobiusR

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And Fredrik's got a signature Randall in the works. Everyone's going back to real amps and pedals.



source?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...nnounce-fredrik-thordendal-signature-amp.html


----------



## Cnev

Troy Wright Stengah drum cover:



Killing it as usual.


----------



## isispelican

mind = blown!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6vDBC1odrU


----------



## oompa

Haha that was amazing  I love how so many of them really groove on the song when they're playing it. Great stuff


----------



## gimmefootprints

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Just stumbled across this, I thought it was really cool.



Any updates on this?


----------



## wankerness

> Continuing with the momentum of celebrating their 25th anniversary, Sweden's extreme metal deviants MESHUGGAH have announced the reissue of their 2004 one-song EP, "I", via Nuclear Blast. The album artwork and concept are courtesy of MESHUGGAH drummer Tomas Haake, who comments on the EP's mutant resurrection: "This 21-minute madness that is the song 'I' is something we've always been extremely proud of!!
> 
> "Originally recorded for Jason Popson's Fractured Transmitter record label, this was a 'one-off' that Nuclear Blast gave us the go-ahead for  as we were under contract with them. Our plan was to just quickly write a little nugget of a song to help our friend Jason to kinda kickstart his label. It wasn't quick, however. We ended up spending a couple months on this thing as it just kept evolving and kind of took on a life of its own.
> 
> "This song is really different as it wasn't 'written' in the normal sense, but recorded without anything more than very open guidelines/ideas as to what kind of style we wanted each part to have. For example: The initial one-and-a-half-minute drum fill is an excerpt of around a 15-minute recording of me just randomly going off on a kick/tom fill. Once we had chosen which part of it to use, we had to chart out the hits on paper and guitarists Fredrik [Thordendal] and Mårten [Hågström] then basically used sight-reading/Avista to get the hits right while recording. And this is how we continued through the whole song/process.
> 
> "We often get the question, 'When will you guys play 'I'?'  and though I'm sure it could be done with a lot of listening and hard work, it's really too unstructured a track. It would take up too much time and effort to make sense.
> 
> "We're super stoked now to have this be re-released under the Nuclear Blast flag. Distribution and access to this little demon of a song was never quite what we had wished back when this was released, so we're thrilled to see it be brought back to life!!
> 
> "To further add value to this re-release, we added a couple live tracks and another weird little track 'Pitch Black' that some of our fans may have heard, but probably not all, as it was only released in a limited number."
> 
> "I"'s 21-minute title track has been re-mastered and includes two live tracks recorded during the 2012-2013 "The Ophidian Trek" world tour, plus an extremely limited studio track recorded in July 2003 at MESHUGGAH's own Fear & Loathing studio in Stockholm, Sweden that has never previously appeared on a studio album.
> 
> The track listing for "I" is:
> 
> 01. I
> 02. Bleed (live)
> 03. Dancers To A Discordant System (live)
> 04. Pitch Black
> 
> 
> Read more at Meshuggah&#39;s &#39;I&#39; Ep To Be Reissued With Bonus Material - Blabbermouth.net



I wonder if it will sound different. I never had any problem with the sound on it. It remains my favorite Meshuggah song


----------



## toothbrush

wankerness said:


> I wonder if it will sound different. I never had any problem with the sound on it. It remains my favorite Meshuggah song



I know they're not going to, but they should play *I* front-to-back in Sweden for their very last live show. I'd fly out for that!


----------



## Genome

Oh man, the swing at 0:26...


----------



## Guitarjon

Can't wait for the new bluray/cd combo!
Ever since Alive came out I've wanted more live footage with a longer setlist.
This is just perfect and the song selection is very nice!
Also happy about the I re-release!
I'm guessing it will sound a bit brighter and maybe a bit louder.
Dancers is probably the one from distortion fest so I'm hoping Bleed will be from that show too since I was there.


----------



## coreysMonster

What is it with Meshuggah mash-ups that is just so freaking awesome


----------



## TimothyLeary

The upcomng "I" costs 13&#8364; on nuclear blast plus 14&#8364; for shipping. .... ME I'm poor. =(


----------



## TIBrent

Unfortunately with Randall doing the signature what will end up happening is there will be one or two AMAZING prototypes that mike fortin will do, they will go to NAMM & Messe & everyone will play one & be astonished, then Randall will put them in production & cut-costs on components & cut-corners on the design & what folks will end up with is an amp that they will continuously say, Dang...why did this sound so much better at NAMM?

I sight for reference, every other Randall signature or Mike Fortin designed amp in the last 2 years.


----------



## Ben.Last

TIBrent said:


> Unfortunately with Randall doing the signature what will end up happening is there will be one or two AMAZING prototypes that mike fortin will do, they will go to NAMM & Messe & everyone will play one & be astonished, then Randall will put them in production & cut-costs on components & cut-corners on the design & what folks will end up with is an amp that they will continuously say, Dang...why did this sound so much better at NAMM?
> 
> I sight for reference, every other Randall signature or Mike Fortin designed amp in the last 2 years.



Uhhh... Wrong thread?


----------



## Alberto7

^ Not really. As far as I know, Fredrik is currently in the works with Randall to develop a signature amp.


----------



## jonajon91

Anyone thinking they'l go to that London Decamber 21st date?


----------



## Ben.Last

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Not really. As far as I know, Fredrik is currently in the works with Randall to develop a signature amp.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. That makes more sense now.

Well then... are people not liking the Satan?


----------



## Alberto7

Good question. I used to own a Randall RG200D, and tried many different ones (my local store at the time used to carry a lot of them), and I didn't really like them all that much. I never gave the Satan a go though, so I can't really say anything about it.


----------



## Alberto7

Tomas Haake new vocalist of Meshuggah:



I don't even know what I just watched.


----------



## Chi

PFF! BLAH! 

Hahaha, that was fantastic.


----------



## wankerness

That was hilarious. I like how he doesn't sound even remotely nordic. He sounds like Mr Torgue.


----------



## flavenstein

Yeah he sounds like a mix between Mr. Torgue and Tourettes guy.


----------



## Guitarjon

Has anyone here received one of the new releases yet?
The nuclear blast webstore says my bluray/cd and I ep have been 'sent on'.
Can't wait!


----------



## Guitarjon

Watching the new bluray right now and I'm loving it!
What do you guys think of this dvd?
Mix is pretty good (DTS) but it likes to be loud.


----------



## Floppystrings

wankerness said:


> I like how he doesn't sound even remotely nordic.



Haake sounds American when he speaks English.

So it's like they are making fun of themselves.


----------



## Chi

So you guys heard the remastered "I" yet?


----------



## Guitarjon

Chi said:


> So you guys heard the remastered "I" yet?



Listening now!
It sounds huge!


----------



## Chi

Yeah I listened to it a few minutes ago, definitely has more punch now. Reminds me of the Obzen album, mastering wise.


----------



## wankerness

Chi said:


> Yeah I listened to it a few minutes ago, definitely has more punch now. Reminds me of the Obzen album, mastering wise.



That's weird, since Obzen is by far the quietest and most sterile of all their albums!


----------



## Chi

wankerness said:


> That's weird, since Obzen is by far the quietest and most sterile of all their albums!



The remastered I is quite sterile as well. Just saying that it sort of reminds me of Obzen, perhaps a bit more compressed.


----------



## StevenC

Just watched an advanced screening of The Ophidian Trek. It's excellent, you should all pick it up.


----------



## Genome

I don't know why I'm laughing so much...


----------



## wankerness

StevenC said:


> Just watched an advanced screening of The Ophidian Trek. It's excellent, you should all pick it up.



Has anyone bought this yet? Wondering if I should be looking for it in stores yet or if it's one of those deals where no copies make it to the US for a month.


----------



## Alpha-Dee

wankerness said:


> Has anyone bought this yet? Wondering if I should be looking for it in stores yet or if it's one of those deals where no copies make it to the US for a month.



Get it man, it's a hell of a lot better than Alive.
(At least in my opinion.)


----------



## wankerness

Alpha-Dee said:


> Get it man, it's a hell of a lot better than Alive.
> (At least in my opinion.)



Alright, so it's definitely in stores in Finland. Anyone from the US have it yet?

Also, what's better than Alive? I really like the Alive DVD. This is bluray so obviously the picture and audio are probably considerably better, is the performance better too? 

(I'm planning on buying it no matter what, my post was mainly just wondering if it's widely available yet)


----------



## Alpha-Dee

wankerness said:


> Alright, so it's definitely in stores in Finland. Anyone from the US have it yet?
> 
> Also, what's better than Alive? I really like the Alive DVD. This is bluray so obviously the picture and audio are probably considerably better, is the performance better too?
> 
> (I'm planning on buying it no matter what, my post was mainly just wondering if it's widely available yet)



I felt Alive's life performances were a bit bland, even as a fan. The Ophidian Trek features a better (=more) light show, which in my opinion made it more entertaining. I feel they used a bit more imagination on the camera angles too. I did enjoy a few beers while watching it, but anyway, I had a better time with The Ophidian Trek, than with Alive  Also, Catch 33 medley was godlike.


----------



## j3ps3

We did a cover of Meshuggah's Future Breed Machine with our band Less Than Three while we we're recording our new EP. Hope you like it!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

The Ophidian Trek Blu Ray/CD = awesome. So well recorded.

"I" re-release = also awesome. My ears are slammed. 

I'm totally out of the loop with the Randall Sig forthcoming.... WAT?!


----------



## wankerness

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> The Ophidian Trek Blu Ray/CD = awesome. So well recorded.
> 
> "I" re-release = also awesome. My ears are slammed.
> 
> I'm totally out of the loop with the Randall Sig forthcoming.... WAT?!



I just got both of them from my local record store, I'm going to watch the bluray as soon as I listen to I. 

Alright, I's remaster is kind of just...an alternate version? It doesn't really sound much better to me. Listening to them in a multitrack program switching between versions every several seconds, I can sorta tell what the difference is. The new one seems a bit more "tight" in the sound department. The bass is definitely a bit quieter relative to the guitars, but they also boosted the low frequencies somehow to give it more of a rumble. The guitars sound slightly bigger. I guess it probably sounds slightly better, but I have absolutely no problem whatsoever with how the original sounds. This is definitely not like the Nothing re-release where it sounds radically different, it's just some very slight tweaks. Sections that sound particularly different are the part in the middle where the band drops out besides the snare drum, the new snare sound is noticeably different. The jump up in guitar volume at 7:29 or so is also more jarring on the rerelease, but hey, it was there on the original too. Having Pitch Black on a CD more than justifies the cost to me, though. And they definitely did do work on the remaster, it's clearly different. Other people probably will have stronger opinions on the sound than me.


----------



## Maggai

I can't help but feel that the remastered I is a cash-in. The original sounds great. Absolutely no need to remaster it. 

I want to get the new blu-ray though. But I really wish they played some more old songs.


----------



## wankerness

I'm a few songs into this bluray (on Lethargica now). I really don't like how they show us more of these turds in the pokemon hoodies than they do of Tomas Haake. Especially on Swarm, they literally didn't have a single shot of him! Maybe they're trying to duplicate the feeling of being at the concert and thus have the camera stuck in the audience more than showing what the band is doing in any detail, but blech. It does get better after the first track but you sure don't see much of Tomas here.


----------



## Maggai

Wow, that does not sound good at all.


----------



## wankerness

Maggai said:


> Wow, that does not sound good at all.



It gets better as it goes along. There's still more crowd than I'd like, but it does seem to have been an intentional decision to show mostly crowd on the first tracks. Also, the way that the light show is with them, showing the band members wouldn't show as much as it does on say, Opeth's DVDs, since they're basically just silhouettes half the time anyway. They show plenty of Tomas on later songs. The sound is amazing, of course. The performance so far (I'm now on Bleed) is flawless, as usual. They do play some of the songs slightly slower than on record, and when you've listened to their albums as many times as I have, it's immediately noticeable, but it's probably only about a 10 bpm difference. 

The setlist is fine, imo. I loved Koloss, and they play all my favorite songs from there besides "Behind the Sun" and "Marrow" (which I think might be unplayable since it seems to be in two tunings). I was sorta surprised that it doesn't have "Break Those Bones..." on it since that was the "single," but oh well, it's much cooler seeing them play Hurt that Finds You First. The only thing I wish they'd cut and replaced with something else is "Lethargica," which is definitely one of my least favorite songs of theirs, plus it was on the last DVD.


----------



## Mwoit

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Mwoit

Dec 15
Lausanne, Switzerland-Les Docks
Dec 16
Milan, Italy-Live Club
Dec 18
Amsterdam, Holland-Melkweg Max
Dec 19
Paris, France-Le Cabaret Sauvage
Dec 20
London, UK-Roundhouse
Dec 21
Dortmund, Germany-FZW


----------



## Cnev

Semantik Punk is freaking great.


----------



## wankerness

Cnev said:


> Semantik Punk is freaking great.



What would you recommend by them? I just listened to the first result on google (see below) and don't know quite what to make of it. I don't mind the general sound of it, I especially like the big wall of guitar at 1:30, but it seems like an intro that never reaches the actual song.


----------



## Cnev

Their album is on bandcamp.

https://semantikpunk.bandcamp.com/album/abcdefghijklmnoprstuwxyz


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Carbomb and Meshuggah? Fvcking Europe


----------



## Mprinsje

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Carbomb and Meshuggah? Fvcking Europe



Bask in our greatness


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ 8====D--- Europe.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Why is 'Shed' on the Saw III soundtrack when it's not in the movie?


----------



## Ben.Last

Seybsnilksz said:


> Why is 'Shed' on the Saw III soundtrack when it's not in the movie?



Have you not picked up a movie soundtrack at any point in the last 20 years?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

No. I'm movie-retarded.


----------



## Ben.Last

Ha. Well, that's been the norm for soundtracks for a while now. There's a couple tracks that were in the movie at most, maybe one or 2 from the credits, and then a bunch that are just tacked on for one reason or another to fill things out. Sometimes those are "inspired by" the movie. Sometimes it's really just because.


----------



## kamello

relevant to the thread


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## jonajon91

Anyone know if they are still playing 'the demons name is surveillance' live?


----------



## hysealia1

According to Setlist.fm, it doesn't look like they ever have played it...
And it doesn't look like there are any live videos on YouTube.

That was one of my favourites from Koloss, how they play around with the time signatures (or grooves, as they prefer to call it) after the 2:00 mark impresses me every time.


----------



## Chi

Thank me later.


----------



## Draceius

Who's going to the London date of the current Europe tour they're doing, I want to do a sort of SSO meet up while we're there.


----------



## SilentSeraph

Draceius said:


> Who's going to the London date of the current Europe tour they're doing, I want to do a sort of SSO meet up while we're there.



I was at the show that the Ophidian Trek was recorded (London co headline show with Devin Townsend and Periphery supporting), that show really got me into Meshuggah.

And Draceius, I'm hopefully going to that show!


----------



## Genome

I got my ticket on Friday. Can't wait. I was also at Brixton!


----------



## jonajon91

Just found out that Car Bomb are supporting Meshuggah in London tonight. Ill be the guy in the black Tshirt.


----------



## Draceius

I'll be the guy in the whitechapel long sleeve, see you there


----------



## Genome

That was ridiculous.


----------



## Genome

In case you missed it, here's the whole thing!


----------



## fps

Meshuggah were INCREDIBLE last night. The sound was extraordinary, so clear even in those low registers Thordendal's lead tones were otherworldly, alien, and boy did he tear it up, LOTS of lead. The old tracks they played were great, they OPENED with Future Breed Machine, just wow. And the light show was among the most powerful and atmospheric I've ever seen. Just a brilliant, brilliant gig, not one we had been totally hyped about either they were just so phenomenal they blew us away. And they played pretty much everything I wanted to hear too!!


----------



## Abaddon9112

I can't wait til Meshuggah comes back to the US, hopefully with a new album in tow. 

I was at the show in NYC where the music video for Demiurge was shot in 2012. Phenomenal concert...loud as shit, tighter than hell, and the whole venue was one giant pit. Love those guys


----------



## wankerness

That video is worth checking out, there are some really surprising songs in there.

05. Cadaverous Mastication 
06. Greed 
07. Gods of Rapture


----------



## fps

wankerness said:


> That video is worth checking out, there are some really surprising songs in there.
> 
> 05. Cadaverous Mastication
> 06. Greed
> 07. Gods of Rapture



They came across really strongly too, great change of pace. Surprising how much light and shade there was throughout actually.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wankerness said:


> That video is worth checking out, there are some really surprising songs in there.
> 
> 05. Cadaverous Mastication
> 06. Greed



THEY FINALLY REMEMBERED CONTRADICTIONS COLLAPSE EXISTS!!! 

It's interesting hearing these two songs with Jens' modern vocal style.


----------



## Genome

Yep, I was expecting some old stuff but I wasn't expecting three from CC. They held up really well with the modern stuff, and were extremely tight considering they must not have played them for years.


----------



## jonajon91

Well sorry about that. Turns out I was not the only person who was wearing a black Tshirt last night. I could have been confused with at least a dozen other people. In all seriousness though, it was absolutely mind blowing. Seeing them play some early songs (big fan of early meshuggah) was great. Got a huge shock when Fredrik pulled out the six string.


----------



## Draceius

That was such a fantastic show, I almost passed out midway though, asthma, but seriously I've never been to a better show.


----------



## jonajon91

Yeah it got massively warm in the center, I also made the mistake of wearing a coat, but I was not going to give up my spot for general personal comfort.


----------



## v1gnesh

You ....ers almost killed me in the first row.


----------



## Draceius

jonajon91 said:


> Yeah it got massively warm in the center, I also made the mistake of wearing a coat, but I was not going to give up my spot for general personal comfort.



At least you didn't have to queue for the cloak room on the way out, that was insane.

Side note, I think John Browne was there as well, and I also may have pushed into him from the pit, and knocked his beer...

If so, the guy with dreadlocks in the whitechapel shirt apologises, if you ever read this XD


----------



## Mwoit

Meshuggah were great. The sound was awesome, the setlist was fantastic and the lights were killer.

However, the real highlight was seeing Car Bomb. Oh my god. They were insane.


----------



## SilentSeraph

It was an amazing show. Guess I'm the only one who thought the venue's sounds was awful? Could barely hear any distinction in the notes, I was relying on recognising the drum patterns to know which each song was! Car Bomb's set jut sounded like a rumble of guitar and bass with random drum hits, preferred Semantik Punk.


----------



## Draceius

SilentSeraph said:


> It was an amazing show. Guess I'm the only one who thought the venue's sounds was awful? Could barely hear any distinction in the notes, I was relying on recognising the drum patterns to know which each song was! Car Bomb's set jut sounded like a rumble of guitar and bass with random drum hits, preferred Semantik Punk.



Depends, I felt like that until I got further to the front, I was at the back during Semantik Punk (which I wasn't a fan of, very strange to me personally). But during Car Bomb I was closer to the front, and I could hear a bit better. To be perfectly honest though Meshuggah were the only band that sounded absolutely fantastic, you could hear clarity but still get such a massive heavy and crushing sound out of their tone, I can't deny the other bands were harder to distinguish. 
Maybe it was to do with the way the sound guy was mixing them as supposed to Meshuggah.


----------



## Mwoit

The venue sounded absolute shit for semantik punk and Car Bomb unfortunately.

This video makes Car Bomb sound okay at best, but the playing is top notch. I was standing near the front where Greg was playing.



The difference between how the support bands sounded and Meshuggah was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## murph71

SilentSeraph said:


> It was an amazing show. Guess I'm the only one who thought the venue's sounds was awful? Could barely hear any distinction in the notes, I was relying on recognising the drum patterns to know which each song was! Car Bomb's set jut sounded like a rumble of guitar and bass with random drum hits, preferred Semantik Punk.



Exactly how I feel about the sound. It was absolutely ....ing dire if I'm being completely truthful and leaving out the fact that I love Meshuggah. The high frequencies were virtually non existent for all three acts and was completely devoid of any clarity. 

I was fairly near the back for Car Bomb and Semantik Punk and was at the front for Meshuggah and the sound was equally awful in both places. I'm reading some of these posts about how incredible the sound was and am seriously questioning if something is wrong with my hearing! It actually didn't even seem that loud as I could hear people around me quite easily.


----------



## fps

Draceius said:


> Depends, I felt like that until I got further to the front, I was at the back during Semantik Punk (which I wasn't a fan of, very strange to me personally). But during Car Bomb I was closer to the front, and I could hear a bit better. To be perfectly honest though Meshuggah were the only band that sounded absolutely fantastic, you could hear clarity but still get such a massive heavy and crushing sound out of their tone, I can't deny the other bands were harder to distinguish.
> Maybe it was to do with the way the sound guy was mixing them as supposed to Meshuggah.



It's a notoriously muddy venue. That why I found it ridiculous how good Meshuggah sounded. 

As for Car Bomb, they didn't do much for me or the people around me, and the mix was muddy, though that wasn't the issue for me.


----------



## jonajon91

Since we're being honest, when I walked in I thought semantik punk were doing a sound check, it really did sound dire. Car bomb on the other hand I enjoyed as much as meshuggah, they we're fantastic live and some of those drum patterns were mind boggling!


----------



## Genome

fps said:


> It's a notoriously muddy venue. That why I found it ridiculous how good Meshuggah sounded.
> 
> As for Car Bomb, they didn't do much for me or the people around me, and the mix was muddy, though that wasn't the issue for me.



I found Meshuggah's sound better at Brixton last year, it was pretty much perfect there.


----------



## Jmat

Whoa this thread is sweet, Meshuggah's awesomeness can't be put into words honestly, their music made me go out and buy an 8-string lol Nothing is my favourite release from them and I've been learning so many of those riffs and having so much fun doing so. Just thought i'd share my feeling about one of the greatest metal bands ever.


----------



## isispelican

the end of this video got me pretty ....ing excited!!


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Has there been any definitive statement that they expect to release the new album this year, apart from that one Nuclear Blast poster? Reminds me of the beginning of 2011 when they said that that the new record would come the same year.


----------



## jonajon91

Think it's about time for a thread title change


----------



## StevenC

Tomas Haake studio report!


----------



## Entropy Prevails

New album release date: (hopefully) 2016! Fml!


----------



## right_to_rage

Car_Bomb were amazing at The Phoenix in Toronto opening for Gojira, it's pretty important to hear them clearly because there's a lot going on in their music.


----------



## Alpha-Dee

StevenC said:


> Tomas Haake studio report!




Really digging that short idea, got me excited for the album even though it's only a 30 second-snippet


----------



## jonajon91

Sorry to bother everyone here, but I only ever listen to meshuggah albums and not individual songs so other than the big hitters and singles, I don't know the songs by name. Can someone tell me the name of this song? This rhythm should be enough.


----------



## Richie666

Stengah?


----------



## asher

There are a few small bits near the solo that it could be, but otherwise not Stengah.


----------



## isispelican

jonajon91 said:


> Sorry to bother everyone here, but I only ever listen to meshuggah albums and not individual songs so other than the big hitters and singles, I don't know the songs by name. Can someone tell me the name of this song? This rhythm should be enough.



it's Spasm


----------



## jonajon91

We have a winner. Cheers.


----------



## Mwoit

https://youtu.be/jMd63JraCHU?t=5m

Bleed with Kirk Hammett playing a guitar solo.

With a wah pedal.


----------



## bloc

Mwoit said:


> With a wah pedal.



Is this part _really_ all that necessary?


----------



## BigViolin

That's a loaded question.


----------



## wankerness

Well, the answer is no whether he meant "do you even need to specify it had a wah pedal considering Kirk Hammett played it?!" or "was the wah really necessary to use on the solo?!"


----------



## bloc

wankerness said:


> Well, the answer is no whether he meant "do you even need to specify it had a wah pedal considering Kirk Hammett played it?!" or "was the wah really necessary to use on the solo?!"



Haha, I meant the first one!


----------



## DISTORT6

Meshuggah&#x27;s MÅrten HagstrÖm Hopes To Begin Recording New Album In Early 2016 - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## MetalheadMC

DISTORT6 said:


> Meshuggah&#x27;s MÅrten HagstrÖm Hopes To Begin Recording New Album In Early 2016 - Blabbermouth.net



So ready for a new one. I really hope it's better than Koloss. I only enjoyed a handful of the songs, mainly "Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion" and "The Demon's Name is Surveillance"


----------



## Draceius

MetalheadMC said:


> So ready for a new one. I really hope it's better than Koloss. I only enjoyed a handful of the songs, mainly "Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion" and "The Demon's Name is Surveillance"



See I love Koloss, but it falls into a category of albums where I have to have a specific mood for it, but when I do, that's all I'll listen to that album for a long while. Like it sets an atmosphere that I don't really get out of any other album, and I love that.

Also hype is real.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Draceius said:


> See I love Koloss, but it falls into a category of albums where I have to have a specific mood for it, but when I do, that's all I'll listen to that album for a long while. Like it sets an atmosphere that I don't really get out of any other album, and I love that.
> 
> Also hype is real.



I see that. That's the way I am with most of their material. I do love their music, but I have to be in that certain mood, but that's more often than not


----------



## JamesM

All Meshuggah is good Meshuggah


----------



## DLG

AMPS

https://www.facebook.com/meshuggah/videos/10154153198171170/


----------



## jonajon91

Here we go again


----------



## wankerness

Yeah, when it comes out it will turn out no amps were used, but no one will notice and it will still sound great.  I still wonder what Koloss would have sounded like with those amps that were hyped up before its recording. 

Can't wait for this, I've loved everything they've put out (besides some of Nothing and CC).


----------



## jonajon91

What? How can you not like nothing?


----------



## wankerness

jonajon91 said:


> What? How can you not like nothing?



You mean how can I like something?


----------



## asher




----------



## Alberto7

jonajon91 said:


> What? How can you not like nothing?





wankerness said:


> You mean how can I like something?


----------



## wankerness

To answer the question, though, my feelings about it are still very tied up in the initial crushing disappointment I felt after being a gigantic Chaosphere fanboy, getting that album on release day (from Kmart, no less!! I remember being hyped their distribution had increased so greatly), firing up "Stengah," and going "do I have this set at half speed?! Why does the singer sound like he blew his throat out before recording this?! Why does the whole thing sound like it was recorded through a straw?! WHEN IS THIS SONG GOING TO END?!" and feeling basically the same the whole way through, with a double dose of "almost all these riffs sound the same!!!" I think I listened to it about twice, and just went back to Chaosphere for my Meshuggah fixes. 

When they released "I", I was like "OK, now THIS is what I wanted from the last album, I love these guys again!" and have kinda been there ever since. I've tried reevaluating Nothing a few times since then, and I don't MIND it, but I can't make it through the whole album in one sitting, unlike all their others. "Perpetual Black Second" and "Spasm" and "Straws Pulled at Random" are classic tracks, but it's still easily my least favorite album of theirs besides CC. If I'd gotten into Meshuggah at a later date (ex, around when Catch 33 came out), I might feel differently about it since it would make more sense in their discography.


----------



## Cnev

I'm a huge Meshuggah fan, and I'm not a fan of Nothing either. The production is stale, cardboardish and stiff, creating none of the atmosphere required to keep their droney style of music from sounding overly tedious and tired on record.


----------



## bloc

Cnev said:


> I'm a huge Meshuggah fan, and I'm not a fan of Nothing either. The production is stale, cardboardish and stiff, creating none of the atmosphere required to keep their droney style of music from sounding overly tedious and tired on record.



Not even the re-recording of Nothing? I thought it was killer.


----------



## wankerness

I definitely like the re-recording more, but it was 4 years after I'd already decided I didn't like the album much! It doesn't sound like it was recorded through a straw, but despite the huge improvement in guitars, I am not sure I prefer the drums with the massively quieter cymbals and snare. I think the china cymbal was mainly annoying on the first go-around cause it dominated the guitars, but with proper meat on the guitars/bass, the new drum sound is kind of wimpy. 

The best part of the reissue was that bonus DVD with the live "In Death - Is Life/In Death - Is Death." 11/10 on that. I've watched that performance many, many times.


----------



## Cnev

bloc said:


> Not even the re-recording of Nothing? I thought it was killer.



Haha, yeah I have both and neither sit well with me. I like "Spasm" a great deal, though, and when I had my drumset it gave me hell trying to learn it.


----------



## Dayn

Mwoit said:


> https://youtu.be/jMd63JraCHU?t=5m
> 
> Bleed with Kirk Hammett playing a guitar solo.
> 
> With a wah pedal.


I thought that was surprisingly good, actually.


----------



## jmeezle




----------



## damigu

bloc said:


> Not even the re-recording of Nothing? I thought it was killer.



I'm actually not a big fan of the second version. It sounds a bit too loose and comfortable for me. More like a really well recorded live album.

It might be because I was already so used to the original version when the re-recording came out, but I feel like the songs were specifically written to sound fairly strict and mechanical. But the fact that they re-recorded it suggests to me that they, themselves, felt otherwise.


----------



## coreysMonster

I definitely prefer the original Nothing. The drums sound way, WAY better than the Drumkit From Hell re-recording, and even though the guitars are a lot mushier (them being downtuned 7 strings and all), I find it fits very well with the rather slow songs.

Also, it has my favorite Fredrik solo of all time, in Rational Gaze


----------



## gunch

Nothing was my first taste of Meshuggah and I was so confused and I thought it was the worst music ever for a long time because the heaviest I'd had by then was like, Slayer and Nu-Metal

For the record the remaster >* and is probably my favorite low-tuned guitar sound


----------



## Veldar

I don't think I've ever listened to the original, I just assumed the remaster existed because they weren't happy with it the first time around.


----------



## DLG

I love the first Nothing. Has much more personality than everything they've done since. 

Sometimes imperfection is awesome.


----------



## Vres

Re-Nothing isn't perfect either but sounds hundred times better. The mix really compliments the riffs.


----------



## bloodfiredoom

I know I am in the extreme minority on this, but Contradictions Collapse is my favorite. I love all Meshuggah, but that one is just perfect to my ears.


----------



## extendedsolo

I'm really surprised there are so many people that don't like Nothing. Obviously it's much different than their earlier catalog but it still is awesome. Different strokes I guess?


----------



## Murdstone

Nothing is by far my favorite album. Didn't know it wasn't as popular.


----------



## DLG




----------



## jonajon91

Do I spot true temperament frets and nine string guitars?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bloodfiredoom said:


> I know I am in the extreme minority on this, but Contradictions Collapse is my favorite. I love all Meshuggah, but that one is just perfect to my ears.



 Their pre-Nothing material is gold, Jerry.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

DLG said:


>




Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnally


----------



## coreysMonster

9 string guitars? Tempered frets? Looks like Meshuggah are taking another step forward. Time to get back on Meshuggah's Wild Ride.


----------



## Ben.Last

Meh. I get that they are into just experimenting with whatever they want, but I can't say the whole 9 string and true temperment thing gets me excited.


----------



## Alberto7

Ben.Last said:


> Meh. I get that they are into just experimenting with whatever they want, but I can't say the whole 9 string and true temperment thing gets me excited.



Until you hear what they can do with it.  I'm no 9-stringer. Not a bit. But I'd be looking forward to hearing how they use them. TT frets are really only for recording accurately. They won't change anything musically, I don't think, aside from the guitars sounding exactly in tune.

With that out of the way, I'm pretty sure there are no 9-strings in that video.  Just 8-strings and a 5-string bass.


----------



## cslushy

Yeah there are no 9 strings in that video at all.


----------



## TripperJ

That's defiantly an 8 not a 9. Do I smell a bulk lens-crafters order in this forums future?


----------



## jimmy906

helll yesssss


----------



## oc616

Wouldn't be surprised if there was either a 9 string song or a sub-F above C# tuned 8 string song on this one. Tempered frets isn't a real surprise given how Fredrik does his leads.


----------



## drmosh

Ben.Last said:


> Meh. I get that they are into just experimenting with whatever they want, but I can't say the whole 9 string and true temperment thing gets me excited.



you have no idea what true temperament does do you?


----------



## Ben.Last

drmosh said:


> you have no idea what true temperament does do you?



I know exactly what true temperament does. 

Do you think anyone is going to notice a difference?


----------



## Blood Tempest

I had to check three times to make sure I wasn't missing any 9 strings in there. I didn't see one. I see the true temperament though. I also don't think anyone is going to hear a difference in their music from that.


----------



## Ben.Last

Yeah. To clarify my point, as I said, they should go ahead and experiment with whatever they want. My reaction was more in contrast to the normative reaction to anything and everything Meshuggah related.

"OHHHHHH MAAAAAAAHHHH GAAAAAAAWWWWWDDDDD!!!! TrUUUUZZZORRRRR TEMMMMPEEEERRRRAAMMMMMENTZZZZ OON DA GIIIITARRRRZZZZ!!!!!" *FAP FAP FAP*


----------



## Murdstone

Except nobody here reacted like that.


----------



## Ben.Last

Murdstone said:


> Except nobody here reacted like that.



Ehhhhh. Kinda sorta.

And two things: 

First, I wasn't just talking about on here.

Second, I didn't think my comment was a big deal, until it was apparently worth response, so I just figured I'd explain further before it became some big bickering thing. I'm excited for the album, I just don't really care whether they use wibbly wobbly fretted guitars to make it. That's all.


----------



## Randy

Ben.Last said:


> Ehhhhh. Kinda sorta.
> 
> And two things:
> 
> First, I wasn't just talking about on here.
> 
> Second, I didn't think my comment was a big deal, until it was apparently worth response, so I just figured I'd explain further before it became some big bickering thing. I'm excited for the album, I just don't really care whether they use wibbly wobbly fretted guitars to make it. That's all.



I dunno about wibbly wobbly frets but I think we all know a lot about your true temperament, and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Ben.Last

Randy said:


> I dunno about wibbly wobbly frets but I think we all know a lot about your true temperament, and it ain't pretty.



*Scratches head*

Maybe I'm not coming across in the way I mean to in text. I'm not agitated in the least and the only reason I'm continuing to reply is because I felt like that was being misconstrued. Maybe I made matters worse. Eh


----------



## Randy

I just wanted to make a true temperament joke. No deep insight into your psyche meant.

Don't change, you ornery son of a b_i_tch.


----------



## drmosh

Ben.Last said:


> I know exactly what true temperament does.
> 
> Do you think anyone is going to notice a difference?



exactly, so how is it "experimenting" if it will not affect their sound.


----------



## Ben.Last

drmosh said:


> exactly, so how is it "experimenting" if it will not affect their sound.



Experimenting with different types of gear is experimenting, isn't it?


----------



## drmosh

Ben.Last said:


> Experimenting with different types of gear is experimenting, isn't it?



Stop being obtuse.
What did you mean with your comment then? How does that kind of "experimentation" with new gear affect how you perceive them or their music?


----------



## Ben.Last

drmosh said:


> Stop being obtuse.
> What did you mean with your comment then? How does that kind of "experimentation" with new gear affect how you perceive them or their music?



My point was simply that I wasn't excited by the appearance of true temperament frets in the video, as that seemed to be the direction the discussion was headed. I didn't go through the video frame by frame, so I mistakenly went along with the general perception that there was a 9 string guitar in there somewhere, which was more of a "meh" for me - even as an erg player - than the tt frets. That ended up not even mattering though, obviously.

I should have added that I am excited for new material from them, just that it's not the gear part of things that has me excited, especially in this instance, since the tt frets aren't likely to be noticeable.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Meshuggah To Release &#39;25 Years Of Musical Deviance&#39; Box Set - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## wankerness

I don't entirely get those kinds of sets. Anyone that's a big enough fan to buy an expensive box set of Meshuggah stuff already has all their albums, and is probably more interested in rare stuff and the book. Plus, when almost all their albums were recorded digitally it's not like the vinyl is going to sound better. I'd buy the set WITHOUT the records, or if it just had the early, analog stuff  Oh well. At least it will look really cool having the artwork huge like that. I wonder what it will cost. Probably in the neighborhood of 300 bucks?


----------



## jonajon91

I don't see why they wouldn't release this along side of the new album or after it.


----------



## bloc

Djentlemen gotta eat, right?


----------



## StevenC

Aww yes! Going to Belfast and Dublin!


----------



## Spicypickles

Most times I wish my family stayed in Ireland. God damn grandma.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

MetalheadMC said:


> Meshuggah To Release '25 Years Of Musical Deviance' Box Set - Blabbermouth.net





> Blu-ray track listing:
> 
> Music Videos
> 
> * "Abnegating Cecity"
> * "Terminal Illusions"
> * "New Millennium Cyanide Christ"
> * "Rash In All Gays"
> * "Rational Gaze"
> * "Shed"
> * "Breaking Those Bones Who Sinews Gave It Motion"
> * "Demiurge"
> * "I Am Colossus"


Is that a typo?


----------



## Veldar

Might not work out well to drop a new album and a collectors set without it.

Seems weird to me anyway...


----------



## wankerness

Dan_Vacant said:


> Is that a typo?



Knowing their sense of humor, I doubt it. Maybe that's the new "official" name for that Rational Gaze video that Jens made that's on the Nothing rerelease.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Dan_Vacant said:


> Is that a typo?



 that's hilarious!


----------



## Quiet Coil

Just realized there's a remastered edition of Chaosphere. Anyone know if it's worth checking out? Chaosphere is probably the "purest" Meshuggah album, but I've never been a fan of the production.


----------



## wankerness

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Just realized there's a remastered edition of Chaosphere. Anyone know if it's worth checking out? Chaosphere is probably the "purest" Meshuggah album, but I've never been a fan of the production.



I had been under the impression that it wasn't actually remastered and it was just a re-release with bonus tracks, but I'm not sure. I think I asked that once back when the digipack re-releases came out and never got a straight answer. There's one or two good Amazon reviews which say the 2012 re-release (listed on Amazon as "remastered") is identical discwise to the 2008 "reloaded" version which was NOT marketed as remastered.


----------



## MoonJelly

My dog Groot, showing some Meshuggah love.


----------



## kevdes93

Hype. Saw someone post this on facebook


----------



## jonajon91

Can't say I'm blown away by the artwork. Seems very safe.


----------



## wankerness

They're a metal band, only Mastodon has any album covers that really rank up there with great album covers of all time! 

It does look like a fanart combo of Koloss and Obzen, though.


----------



## Sikthness

^If that artwork is indicative of the music contained (obzen/Koloss) then it'll be awesome.


----------



## mongey

kevdes93 said:


> Hype. Saw someone post this on facebook



lol I saw that and thought "damn I missed an new meshuaggah album this month, how'd that happen ?" , then rememebred you USA types do it backwards . cool. Oct it is


----------



## QuantumCybin

Time to change the damn thread title, wouldn't ya say? Hahaha


----------



## coreysMonster

-Chaosphere
-Nothing
-I
-Catch 33
-obZen
-Koloss
-The Violent Sleep of Reason

I don't think the album name is bad, I just think it's funny that it's so long compared to all the other titles. (DEI omitted because it's just as long)


----------



## bloc

The album title screams Meshuggah haha


----------



## Quiet Coil

bloc said:


> The album title screams Meshuggah haha



This.


----------



## abeigor

mongey said:


> lol I saw that and thought "damn I missed an new meshuaggah album this month, how'd that happen ?" , then rememebred you USA types do it backwards . cool. Oct it is



I'm in the US and thought the same.


----------



## wankerness

QuantumCybin said:


> Time to change the damn thread title, wouldn't ya say? Hahaha



Seriously. Don't make megathreads with date-specific news/info in them if you're not going to update them!


----------



## isispelican

what a tease!


----------



## coreysMonster

Got the pre-order with the mask. Can't wait!


----------



## wankerness

isispelican said:


> what a tease!




Man, why even release videos like that? I miss the good ol' days of advance singles.


----------



## SD83

Or at least a teaster which gives you a hint of what one/some of the songs on the record might sound like and not a 10 second intro...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a small clip, but holy .... those guitars sound huge. The overall production sounds much better than Obzen and Koloss.


----------



## jwade

isispelican said:


>





Demanufacture playing at half-speed


----------



## hodorcore

how did i miss a new meshuggah album lol


----------



## Paul McAleer

Super excited!

My question is that, will they be using real amps this time?!


----------



## isispelican

^ yes!


----------



## thegut

nevermind


----------



## coreysMonster

I completely agree when he says that he's sick of hearing the over-produced ultra-quantized sound in metal because everyone is doing it.

EDIT: Oh god, and what he says about never being happy when recording because with digital you are always tempted to go back and make it sound even better! I JUST had that experience a couple of weeks ago, when I got the Kemper and decided, I'm going to pick a tone, and record it. I'm not going to record the a line-in signal as well, I'm just going to have the sound I dial in and use that for the album and if I decide whether it's so bad that I want to go back and re-record all the guitars. If it's not THAT bad, it's good enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did Dick switch to Zon basses recently?


----------



## Floppystrings

He got a custom Zon.

Gibson attacked Warwick at one point for their explorer style shape, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Veldar

I think Dick has used Warwick stuff for so long that to change over at this point would be a huge hassle, there was an interview last month with him and he still endorsed Warwick then.

The Zon is super cool though.


----------



## ang3

looks like the album was recorded live!!
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/meshuggah-recorded-the-violent-sleep-of-reason-live-in-the-studio/


----------



## Zalbu

I might just be stupid but what does he mean here?



> "If you put it all together using computers then you often have to fix problems after the fact. I&#8217;ve gone back to records where I&#8217;ve not known every drum part. And once you do that you can start with drums and then just add layers of guitars and then bass and it all sounds perfect.


----------



## wankerness

It's just a wording problem. Based on the context, he meant something like this:


"If you put it all together using computers then you often have to fix problems after the fact. I&#8217;ve [re-recorded sections of] records where I [didn't know every] drum part. And once you do that you can start with drums and then just add layers of guitars and then bass and it all sounds perfect.

[After you finish all that, it ends up sounding too perfect. This live record will sound better because it preserves the energy and rawness of a live performance that gets lost in perfecting everything.]"


----------



## Ben.Last

I think his point was that the drums were actually written by him on his kit this time, rather than programmed, and then he had to learn the parts, which can also make them harder to remember than coming up with them live in the first place.


----------



## wankerness

Ben.Last said:


> I think his point was that the drums were actually written by him on his kit this time, rather than programmed, and then he had to learn the parts, which can also make them harder to remember than coming up with them live in the first place.



This is also believable. This is a statement that every reader brings their own interpretation to


----------



## Zalbu

When did 'Shuggah switch to 8 strings? I want to learn some of their stuff but I only have a 7 string.


----------



## Draceius

Zalbu said:


> When did 'Shuggah switch to 8 strings? I want to learn some of their stuff but I only have a 7 string.



They switched when they rerecorded Nothing if I remember rightly.


----------



## wankerness

Draceius said:


> They switched when they rerecorded Nothing if I remember rightly.



I believe they used them on the Nothing tour. They definitely recorded I and Catch 33 with them before the Nothing re-recording, too.


----------



## Draceius

wankerness said:


> I believe they used them on the Nothing tour. They definitely recorded I and Catch 33 with them before the Nothing re-recording, too.



I stand corrected, I couldn't remember if nothing was rerecorded before catch 33 came out.


----------



## Zalbu

So that means New Millennium Cyanide Christ is on a 7? I have my work cut out for me then 

They only tuned half a step lower on sevens too, right?


----------



## Vres

Yeah. Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb.


----------



## Dooky

Zalbu said:


> When did 'Shuggah switch to 8 strings? I want to learn some of their stuff but I only have a 7 string.



I love Meshuggah. They are one of my all time favourite bands. But really, the use of an 8 string always seemed a bit pointless to me. It is so rare that they use the high e string. 95% of their songs you could make do with a baritone 7 string.
If I were you I'd just get heavier gauge strings and drop tune your 7 string to: F, B&#9837;, E&#9837;, A&#9837;, D&#9837;,G&#9837;, B&#9837;. You're really not going to be using the high e string.


----------



## wankerness

Dooky said:


> I love Meshuggah. They are one of my all time favourite bands. But really, the use of an 8 string always seemed a bit pointless to me. It is so rare that they use the high e string. 95% of their songs you could make do with a baritone 7 string.
> If I were you I'd just get heavier gauge strings and drop tune your 7 string to: F, B&#9837;, E&#9837;, A&#9837;, D&#9837;,G&#9837;, B&#9837;. You're really not going to be using the high e string.



Ha, not just the high E string, but a ton of their songs you could practically play all the riffs on a 4 or 5 string. I have an 8 string just for Meshuggah stuff and man oh man does the top half of the neck usually just seem like an impediment. 

With a 7 string you can definitely play all the DEI and Chaosphere stuff. I'd suggest starting with that. It just gets uglier from there, even though technically you're usually playing fewer notes. The rhythms and stuff on Nothing and on tend to be extremely difficult to learn even in comparison to Chaosphere. Then Obzen threw the technicality back in there (well, "I" did as well, but even Meshuggah themselves don't play that live!) along with all kinds of deceptively simple stuff that's extraordinarily difficult to play well (ex, good luck playing the intro to Pravus that cleanly). DEI and Chaosphere are definitely not easy, but give you a bit more margin for error.


----------



## Vres

wankerness said:


> good luck playing the intro to Pravus that cleanly


So true. I can play most of their albums throughout, but I remember the intro on Pravus being basically the only riff I gave up on because it's hard to play cleanly. I should give it another shot since it's been years.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Dooky said:


> I love Meshuggah. They are one of my all time favourite bands. But really, the use of an 8 string always seemed a bit pointless to me. It is so rare that they use the high e string. 95% of their songs you could make do with a baritone 7 string.
> If I were you I'd just get heavier gauge strings and drop tune your 7 string to: F, B&#9837;, E&#9837;, A&#9837;, D&#9837;,G&#9837;, B&#9837;. You're really not going to be using the high e string.



Its not pointless if its cool.


----------



## Ben.Last

Part of the reason I play 8s is just down to the fact that the wider neck feels more comfortable in my hand. So, the point isn't always necessarily what one would assume it is.


----------



## Dooky

wankerness said:


> Ha, not just the high E string, but a ton of their songs you could practically play all the riffs on a 4 or 5 string. I have an 8 string just for Meshuggah stuff and man oh man does the top half of the neck usually just seem like an impediment.
> 
> With a 7 string you can definitely play all the DEI and Chaosphere stuff. I'd suggest starting with that. It just gets uglier from there, even though technically you're usually playing fewer notes. The rhythms and stuff on Nothing and on tend to be extremely difficult to learn even in comparison to Chaosphere. Then Obzen threw the technicality back in there (well, "I" did as well, but even Meshuggah themselves don't play that live!) along with all kinds of deceptively simple stuff that's extraordinarily difficult to play well (ex, good luck playing the intro to Pravus that cleanly). DEI and Chaosphere are definitely not easy, but give you a bit more margin for error.



Yeah, like I said, I absolutely love Meshuggah, but it always seemed weird to me that they play 8 string guitars. Just seems a little bit gimmicky. I think Fredrik uses the high e on a couple of songs for some of his solos - but very, very rarely... and I'm struggling to think of one off the top of my head at this moment...



leftyguitarjoe said:


> Its not pointless if its cool.


Haha! But this is a valid point


----------



## TheBloodstained

...I still think it's funny how much it annoys people when you don't use ALL the strings on an 8 or 8+ string guitar! 

It doesn't matter how many strings an instrument has, or how you use them. What matters is what the instrument inspires you to do!


----------



## DLG




----------



## DLG

CB Murdoc shirt


----------



## coreysMonster

I need more than 5 second clips, I crave it! That background music sounds amazingly intense, reminds me of a mix between Obzen, Chaosphere with a hint of Catch 33.


----------



## Dooky

TheBloodstained said:


> ...I still think it's funny how much it annoys people when you don't use ALL the strings on an 8 or 8+ string guitar!
> 
> It doesn't matter how many strings an instrument has, or how you use them. What matters is what the instrument inspires you to do!



It doesn't annoy me at all. It just doesn't make much sense to me.
I guess I must be getting old - I come from an era when people like Max Cavalera took the high b and e string of his 6 string guitar cos he never used them and they just got in the way.


----------



## wankerness

Hell yeah. Or that guy from the B-52s that took off the middle two strings.


----------



## gunch

Whats the point of the 2014 remaster of I? It just sounds quieter?


----------



## wankerness

silverabyss said:


> Whats the point of the 2014 remaster of I? It just sounds quieter?



It has bonus tracks. The remaster itself is nothing very extreme, but it sounded good to begin with.


----------



## isispelican

some cool studio photos :
https://www.facebook.com/tue.madsen1/media_set?set=a.10154034884903167.1073741831.599968166&type=3

anybody heard of this before? kick reamping?


----------



## extendedsolo

Dooky said:


> It doesn't annoy me at all. It just doesn't make much sense to me.
> I guess I must be getting old - I come from an era when people like Max Cavalera took the high b and e string of his 6 string guitar cos he never used them and they just got in the way.



Didn't he do that when he was in soulfly? Or was it Roots that he started doing that? Either way I think when he did that his music started going downhill so.....


----------



## CaptainD00M

Dooky said:


> I guess I must be getting old - I come from an era when people like Max Cavalera took the high b and e string of his 6 string guitar cos he never used them and [_*U]they just got in the way.[/U]*_



I come from the same era dude, and yes we are getting old - everyone is, but on this point its just you. 

The emphasised part of your response is not 'being tr00' its just crap technique - I know pretty basic punk bands who seldom go to those strings but have enough technique for it not to 'get in the way'



extendedsolo said:


> Didn't he do that when he was in soulfly? Or was it Roots that he started doing that? Either way I think when he did that his music started going downhill so.....



I think it was Roots - tbh everything everything he's done has been pretty hit or miss even sepulture. Not to mention whatever that was he did with Troy Sanders, wtf was that.


----------



## DLG




----------



## AwakenNoMore

So excited for this. Loving that track.


----------



## Bdtunn

Sooo good!


----------



## isispelican

shuggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## JP Universe

Felt like old school Meshuggah, the song is unreal!!! Really looking forward to this.

Solo was killer!


----------



## extendedsolo

NOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm at work so I can't listen.


----------



## DLG

sounds huuuuuuge


----------



## coreysMonster

Oh my dick YES! YESS!!


----------



## Zalbu

Here we gooooo


----------



## HumanFuseBen

me gusta mucho. Sounds RAW and REAL, which is something i so desperately crave and don't get from hardly anyone in metal, especially anything djenty....


----------



## CaptainD00M

Wow the production on this is so much better than their recent albums in terms of compression. And that guitar tone is surprisingly organic sounding I went off Meshuggah - but this may change that.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

I wish they used that outro as an intro as well. Sounds massive nonetheless


----------



## xfkx

Solid tune, albeit rehashed, vocals are numbingly boring. Production is solid as well I guess.


----------



## Zalbu

I think it feels a bit too organic, the snappy guitar tone they had on Nothing and Obzen fits the riffs perfectly. But who knows, this might be the sound they've always wanted but haven't been able to achieve because of budget/time limitations.


----------



## coreysMonster

Zalbu said:


> I think it feels a bit too organic, the snappy guitar tone they had on Nothing and Obzen fits the riffs perfectly. But who knows, this might be the sound they've always wanted but haven't been able to achieve because of budget/time limitations.


Tomas said that they wanted to go away from sounding like machines, because it's basically how every band sounds these days and it's getting on their nerves (paraphrased). So they tracked live and didn't edit every single little mistake to make it sound perfect.


----------



## Riffer

That hits sooooo hard! I love the lyrics too. Can't wait to see them on Philly in November!!!


----------



## MFB

Oh yeah, this is what I needed. 

Give me dem br00tz.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zalbu said:


> I think it feels a bit too organic, the snappy guitar tone they had on Nothing and Obzen fits the riffs perfectly.



Bro its evolution - eventually we become so technologically advanced that we destroy it all because we realise that we lost out sense of being something more than a machine.

THATS progress 

In all seriousness I'm glad they moved back to something more human - they were really in danger of becoming extinct.


----------



## Zalbu

Well yeah, I'm not saying it's bad, it sounds great, I'd just prefer if Fredriks guitars were a bit snappier so it seperates from the bass and rhythm guitars a bit more.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Sounds good, but it's hard to get a feel for what the album will be like. Definitely has a more old school 'Shuggah vibe though.


----------



## lemeker

New tune has a very Chaosphere-y kinda thing going on, but better sounding. 

I'm not gonna lie, it had me wanting to mosh around the room.


----------



## Asrial

^Agreed, this is very reminiscent of Chaosphere. The production and less metallic sounding guitar suits them VERY well IMHO. I think the notion of them not going all mechanically tight is welcome in my book, as it allows for heavier hits.

This slays. Give me more.


----------



## VigilSerus

I was gonna say, yeah the first few seconds immediately screamed Chaosphere to me. I really like Chaosphere but this track seems a bit "safe". I mean, even down to the solo and post-solo section was just like listening to a new Chaosphere track. Production is super solid though. I'll wait to really judge this track until the full album. "Weaker" songs tend to straighten themselves out in context to an album.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I freakin' love this song! Is it just me, or does Jens sound a bit like Randy Blythe on this one?


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zalbu said:


> Well yeah, I'm not saying it's bad, it sounds great, I'd just prefer if Fredriks guitars were a bit snappier so it seperates from the bass and rhythm guitars a bit more.



I dunno man, I like a guitar to sound like a guitar - the whole modern metal-instrumental-djent-core whatever stuff that dominated this board for a while (still kinda does) is like Ikea sex for me.


----------



## Zalbu

CaptainD00M said:


> I dunno man, I like a guitar to sound like a guitar - the whole modern metal-instrumental-djent-core whatever stuff that dominated this board for a while (still kinda does) is like Ikea sex for me.


Eh, I'm probably just used to their old sound, but there is a middle ground between hyper-polished djent tones and doom metal mushiness


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

BrailleDecibel said:


> I freakin' love this song! Is it just me, or does Jens sound a bit like Randy Blythe on this one?



That's exactly what I was thinking lol I knew it sounded familiar. New track is brutal though, loving it so far


----------



## Sikthness

sounds great, lots of Chaosphere feel. With this, new Ion Dissonance song, Coma Cluster Void my appetite for brutal has been quenched this week


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

coreysMonster said:


> Tomas said that they wanted to go away from sounding like machines, because it's basically how every band sounds these days and it's getting on their nerves (paraphrased). So they tracked live and didn't edit every single little mistake to make it sound perfect.



I'm glad he made this decision. I much prefer organic/chaotic Meshuggah over polished-machine Meshuggah. This song is probably the best song they've done in forever, as someone that isn't a big fan of post-Nothing Meshuggah. So good to hear them go back to their DEI/Chaosphere sound. 

And yeah, the production sounds perfect. The drums and guitar sound amazing. What amps did they use to track this?


----------



## Zalbu

I think Obzen sounds plenty organic with some exception on songs like Bleed. Probably my favorite album both song wise and production wise.

And Fredrik has his signature Randall amps, is he still using those? He's posted a bunch of pictures of their amps on Instagram, mostly Randall and Marshall stuff.


----------



## wankerness

DLG said:


>




Sounds pretty good. It doesn't really make me too excited, but their stuff tends to grow on me. It definitely has a vibe in the neighborhood of Corridor of Chameleons and The Mouth Licking What You've Bled (though it's wimpier than them).


----------



## jeremyb

Production sounds a bit sub par and not hugely excited by the track to be honest


----------



## Dooky

extendedsolo said:


> Didn't he do that when he was in soulfly? Or was it Roots that he started doing that? Either way I think when he did that his music started going downhill so.....



He's been doing it since the very early 90's (including the album 'Arise'). So......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Obzen was the opposite of organic. It was an extremely cold and sterile album. It worked for that kind of music.


Zalbu said:


> And Fredrik has his signature Randall amps, is he still using those? He's posted a bunch of pictures of their amps on Instagram, mostly Randall and Marshall stuff.



The Randall sig isn't happening. He stopped using Randall when Fortin left the company.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Hellbound

jeremyb said:


> Production sounds a bit sub par and not hugely excited by the track to be honest



I agree. To me the guitars sound kinda brittle or something and the track is IMO below average for Meshuggah. I prefer the sound of Meshuggah from both "Obzen" and "Koloss".

Never liked Meshuggah one bit prior to those 2 albums. Still I am pretty excited for their new album...I do not think one track will define the whole album.


----------



## bulb

Just listened to the new track a bunch of times and I absolutely love it. Vibe is captured. Fantastic job Meshuggah!


----------



## jwade

The vocals were impressively bad. Hopefully an instrumental version comes out at some point.


----------



## DLG

I agree that Jens definitely sounds like he's pretty done. 

dude's 50 years old and has been screaming his dick off since 1989, so you can't really blame him, but the vocals do sound a bit phoned in.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zalbu said:


> Eh, I'm probably just used to their old sound, but there is a middle ground between hyper-polished djent tones and doom metal mushiness



Sure there is man, and I'm not saying they should follow my personal lead - thats dumb. I mean I like it because its different, I love Doom but I can't listen to it everyday of the week. But we are talking aesthetics and its all stamped with YMMV because what I like and what you like are obviously different things - and thats fine. 

Thats why we make music anyway - I'm just offering fourth a bunch of subjective opinions about how I found the Djent tone to be horrible and I like a certain thing, my flippant jokes about progress aside. I throw it out just to be another voice in a board that does seem to favour certain trends in metal music. 

Till the next trend of Nihilistic-tapdance-ambient-core or something


----------



## JustMac

Jesus, that riff after the solo... Wow!


----------



## philkilla

I love how every time a popular band releases a new single casual critics around the internet suddenly become tone/musical/mastering experts upon first listen.


----------



## coreysMonster

philkilla said:


> I love how every time a popular band releases a new single casual critics around the internet suddenly become tone/musical/mastering experts upon first listen.



What do you think the internet is for, enjoying things?!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The riff after the solo was the only thing I enjoyed on the first listen. Vocals were meh. 
Anticipating a change of opinion when I receive the album in its entirety though.


----------



## extendedsolo

philkilla said:


> I love how every time a popular band releases a new single casual critics around the internet suddenly become tone/musical/mastering experts upon first listen.



IT'S BECAUSE IN OUR EVERYDAY LIVES NO ONE CARES ABOUT OUR OPINIONS....OH DEAR GOD LET MY OPINION MATTER!!!!!! *runs into room and cries*



The song is growing on me though.


----------



## partialdeafness

philkilla said:


> I love how every time a popular band releases a new single casual critics around the internet suddenly become tone/musical/mastering experts upon first listen.



?
This is a site for music fans. When there is new music by a big band, it gets...discussed! 

Comments are largely positive, and that is my impression. It's a good track, not as exciting as a lot of Meshuggah, but why would anyone expect every song to be?

Eager for more of The Violent Sleep of Reason.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I will admit it's funny seeing people expect more uber-polished sterile Meshuggah, and are miffed that it's more like DEI/Chaosphere-era Meshuggah.


----------



## Quiet Coil

To me the song continues the groove factor of Koloss (my personal favorite) while bringing the tonal vibe closer to their roots. It's growing on me, feels like I'm finally fluent in "Meshuggah" just as they're streamlining the language.


----------



## philkilla

partialdeafness said:


> ?
> This is a site for music fans. When there is new music by a big band, it gets...discussed!
> 
> Comments are largely positive, and that is my impression. It's a good track, not as exciting as a lot of Meshuggah, but why would anyone expect every song to be?
> 
> Eager for more of The Violent Sleep of Reason.



Discussion is one thing, look through this thread and read some of the nonsense people write. The same thing happened whenever periphery started having singles released. "Ughhh gosh that could have been so much better if they did it this way..."

Read my original post again because you obviously didn't understand it.


----------



## extendedsolo

philkilla said:


> Discussion is one thing, look through this thread and read some of the nonsense people write. The same thing happened whenever periphery started having singles released. "Ughhh gosh that could have been so much better if they did it this way..."
> 
> Read my original post again because you obviously didn't understand it.



We live in a time where ignorant negativity is masquerading as intelligent constructive criticism.


----------



## Zalbu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I will admit it's funny seeing people expect more uber-polished sterile Meshuggah, and are miffed that it's more like DEI/Chaosphere-era Meshuggah.


Well yeah, since Obzen is their best album 

Is there some kind of counter on how many times they use certain words in their lyrics? I bet Meshuggah have some kind of world record on using the word "degeneration" in their lyrics. I love Jens style of writing lyrics where he's just reading aloud from a thesarus, like in Bleed. "My crimson liquid so frantically spilled", I mean, who talks like that?


----------



## philkilla

extendedsolo said:


> We live in a time where ignorant negativity is masquerading as intelligent constructive criticism.



QFT


----------



## Vres

People aren't trying to be "experts" it's just that it wasn't what they expected or they simply just don't like it. I personally think it's not the most exciting track from the album, having heard some clips from the other tracks. 

What I don't understand though is when people imply Jens sounds more tired than before, because he sounds technique-wise pretty much identical to what he sounded like on Koloss. The production seems also similar to Koloss, not Chaosphere. 



Zalbu said:


> I bet Meshuggah have some kind of world record on using the word "degeneration" in their lyrics.



The word degeneration is only heard twice throughout their entire discography. If there's a record it's the usage of the word reality.


----------



## partialdeafness

philkilla said:


> Discussion is one thing, look through this thread and read some of the nonsense people write. The same thing happened whenever periphery started having singles released. "Ughhh gosh that could have been so much better if they did it this way..."
> 
> Read my original post again because you obviously didn't understand it.


This isn't some bar in the 90s where we talk about the black album, korn, images & words being good metal or not. People here record their own music and are interested in mixing and mastering. Do you really thing the posts you are reading are meant to be some objective and absolute critique? It's talk, that's we have a forum. It's for fun.


----------



## mdeeRocks

It sounds fantastic. None of this overproduced BS we hear a lot lately, only raw power. Can't wait for the tour!


----------



## Zalbu

Crescendo said:


> The word degeneration is only heard twice throughout their entire discography. If there's a record it's the usage of the word reality.


Change that to variations of the word degenerate then, it just stood out to me when I listened to Stengah


----------



## Eptaceros

Crescendo said:


> People aren't trying to be "experts" it's just that it wasn't what they expected or they simply just don't like it. I personally think it's not the most exciting track from the album, having heard some clips from the other tracks.



What are these clips you speak of?


----------



## wankerness

Zalbu said:


> Change that to variations of the word degenerate then, it just stood out to me when I listened to Stengah



I don't think it's variations on the word, they just really like 4 syllable technical sounding words.  Always have! Ex CA-DA-VER-OUS MAS-TI-CA-TION !!!11

I remember being slightly underwhelmed by the advance single for Koloss, since it was "Break These Bones..." and that ended up being sort of a downtempo, moody breather in the album between all kinds of spastic awesome stuff. Thus, I'm not really taking this song seriously at all. I expect to love it in the context of the album and I don't at all think it's going to be the best song on the album. They've never let me down yet, except when I was a hyperactive teen and heard Nothing and thought "wtf why so slow LAME"


----------



## Zalbu

wankerness said:


> I don't think it's variations on the word, they just really like 4 syllable technical sounding words.  Always have! Ex CA-DA-VER-OUS MAS-TI-CA-TION !!!11


Wouldn't be Meshuggah without it 

Nothing is played on 8 strings, right? It's such a fun and groovy album, a shame I don't have an 8 string. At least you can play along to Stengah on a 6 string in E standard.


----------



## Vres

Eptaceros said:


> What are these clips you speak of?



This for example.


----------



## coreysMonster

Crescendo said:


> If there's a record it's the usage of the word reality.



Obligatory


----------



## cslushy

New song grew on me super fast. The last minute or so is amazing.


----------



## gunch

The only thing I don't like is the cover art  or at least I like this advance single better than "Break These Bones..."


----------



## mongey

Only had a couple listens but I like it.
edit

had a few more listenes and i'm really digging. 

vocally I think I like it more than his kolos stuff


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Liking this a whole lot more than anything off of Koloss so far, which didn't really do it for me. Album art is 10/10 too.


----------



## prlgmnr

I might have an opinion on this based on the fact that I've been listening to music for about 30 years, but I best not say what it is.

Also, Jens totally talks like that all the time, have you ever been behind him at a food counter?

MEAT. FRANTICALLY INTRODUCED TO SEARING HEAT. PLACED IN SLICES OF A LOAF. OR BUN.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Now I'm curious to know your opinion! =P


----------



## squids

prlgmnr said:


> I might have an opinion on this based on the fact that
> Also, Jens totally talks like that all the time, have you ever been behind him at a food counter?
> 
> MEAT. FRANTICALLY INTRODUCED TO SEARING HEAT. PLACED IN SLICES OF A LOAF. OR BUN.




hilarious

also im definitely getting a new millenium cyanide feel from the new song. sounds like maybe a 7 string actually....


----------



## MFB

prlgmnr said:


> I might have an opinion on this based on the fact that I've been listening to music for about 30 years, but I best not say what it is.
> 
> Also, Jens totally talks like that all the time, have you ever been behind him at a food counter?
> 
> MEAT
> 
> [...]
> 
> FRAN-TIC-LLY
> IN-TRO-DUCED TO
> 
> [...]
> 
> SEAR-ING HEAT
> PLACED IN SLI-CES
> OF A
> LOAF
> 
> [...]
> 
> OR A BUN



FTFY.


----------



## extendedsolo

squids said:


> hilarious
> 
> also im definitely getting a new millenium cyanide feel from the new song. sounds like maybe a 7 string actually....



I'm thinking it's a 7 also.


----------



## squids

extendedsolo said:


> I'm thinking it's a 7 also.



dude if Ibanez put out a signature M7M/M70M i would buy the .... out of it.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

The song sounds like...Meshuggah! And not bad at that, but I'm hardly surprised by anything by them since Koloss anymore. It's like the well is dry, but it's not too bad to get more of the same either, so Im not complaining and probably rumbling in the pit when I go see them in November.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I'm not into the album art, but the new song is killer


----------



## jwade

squids said:


> hilarious
> 
> also im definitely getting a new millenium cyanide feel from the new song. sounds like maybe a 7 string actually....



I don't think it goes below A# the entire song. Pretty exciting, maybe we'll see a Stoneman 7 or an M7M one day.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

squids said:


> dude if Ibanez put out a signature M7M/M70M i would buy the .... out of it.



That would definitely make me one happy camper.


----------



## wankerness

ZeroS1gnol said:


> The song sounds like...Meshuggah! And not bad at that, but I'm hardly surprised by anything by them* since Koloss *anymore. It's like the well is dry, but it's not too bad to get more of the same either, so Im not complaining and probably rumbling in the pit when I go see them in November.



So you weren't surprised by anything on their live albums or the couple of "bonus tracks" we've gotten in the meantime? 

Koloss sounds very little like Obzen, which sounded very little like Catch 33. I think it was a pretty big change. It's a lot more "organic" sounding in the songwriting department. No Bleeds or Pravuses or Combustions, and the production is a LOT less dry. This particular song sounds a lot like a less-heavy Chaosphere, but I doubt it will be representative of the album as a whole. Break Those Bones sure wasn't of Obzen.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

BrailleDecibel said:


> I freakin' love this song! Is it just me, or does Jens sound a bit like Randy Blythe on this one?



Thats exactly what I thought when I heard Jens on this song. Overall I think the song is really solid and I know it'll grow on me but I'm not feeling it as much as I thought I would but I'm also one of the people who loved Break Those Bones.. from the first listen. 

Some might consider what I'm about to say to be heresy but I kinda wish that they'd get someone new on vocals. Don't get me wrong, Jens is great and he's definitely one of the most iconic things about the wall of sound that is Meshuggah but the dudes old and he's starting to sound tired. I feel like the new track/Meshuggah as a whole would benefit from someone who can has more energy in their vocal delivery, especially if they're going to be doing faster more chaotic songs.


----------



## fps

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Thats exactly what I thought when I heard Jens on this song. Overall I think the song is really solid and I know it'll grow on me but I'm not feeling it as much as I thought I would but I'm also one of the people who loved Break Those Bones.. from the first listen.
> 
> Some might consider what I'm about to say to be heresy but I kinda wish that they'd get someone new on vocals. Don't get me wrong, Jens is great and he's definitely one of the most iconic things about the wall of sound that is Meshuggah but the dudes old and he's starting to sound tired. I feel like the new track/Meshuggah as a whole would benefit from someone who can has more energy in their vocal delivery, especially if they're going to be doing faster more chaotic songs.



People who think a new singer can just step in on legendary bands don't really get the chemistry that makes those bands legendary. IMO.


----------



## Hellbound

Check out the track in the background of this interview...sounds pretty damn sinister. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO0aRxBIEPU


----------



## Fathand

That was good - I was waiting for this album but now I'm really waiting for this album. 

And Jens isn't going anywhere. The bass players have been the only major variable throughout the years and now even that seems to be settled. And you can tell, Meshuggah has always sounded and appeared like a _band_.


----------



## DLG

Jens can always go back to playing guitar


----------



## Vres

DLG said:


> Jens can always go back to playing guitar



He has an impressive ERG collection himself too.
http://avhguitarrepair.com/the-meshuggah-guitar-archive/the-meshuggah-guitarchive-8-string-guitars/ 
Past halfway down the page.


----------



## philkilla

DLG said:


> Jens can always go back to playing guitar



Oh god, only if he wears a wig and windmills like the old contradictions collapse videos


----------



## coreysMonster

Crescendo said:


> He has an impressive ERG collection himself too.
> http://avhguitarrepair.com/the-meshuggah-guitar-archive/the-meshuggah-guitarchive-8-string-guitars/
> Past halfway down the page.



That 8 string explorer


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

wankerness said:


> So you weren't surprised by anything on their live albums or the couple of "bonus tracks" we've gotten in the meantime?
> 
> Koloss sounds very little like Obzen, which sounded very little like Catch 33. I think it was a pretty big change. It's a lot more "organic" sounding in the songwriting department. No Bleeds or Pravuses or Combustions, and the production is a LOT less dry. This particular song sounds a lot like a less-heavy Chaosphere, but I doubt it will be representative of the album as a whole. Break Those Bones sure wasn't of Obzen.



Your absolutely right, but organic as Koloss may be, I just thought I heard it all at that point, doesn't matter how you package or produce it, nothing new came from it in my experience.

Come to think of it, Meshuggah has always been kind of a one trick pony and Chaosphere was the only thing that ever sounded ultimately fresh to me. I think I stopped caring so much after ObZen (which actually is my favorite).


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Crescendo said:


> He has an impressive ERG collection himself too.
> http://avhguitarrepair.com/the-meshuggah-guitar-archive/the-meshuggah-guitarchive-8-string-guitars/
> Past halfway down the page.



Haha oh man, those two main LACS.
THAT is what a legendary guitar looks like, take notes djentbois with your fancy pretty tops; if you haven't worn into the wood yet, it doesn't count.


----------



## coreysMonster

Ordacleaphobia said:


> it doesn't count.


Count as what?


----------



## Zalbu

coreysMonster said:


> Count as what?


Count as being tr00 old skool metalhead, something "djentbois" don't give a rats ass about


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Haha oh man, those two main LACS.
> THAT is what a legendary guitar looks like, take notes djentbois with your fancy pretty tops; if you haven't worn into the wood yet, it doesn't count.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

You can't tell me you didn't get a huge smile on your face when you saw those massive wear spots.


----------



## extendedsolo

Ordacleaphobia said:


> You can't tell me you didn't get a huge smile on your face when you saw those massive wear spots.



Those wear spots are awesome. On the flip side the instrument has to be a played A TON in sweaty/wet areas to get that way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

extendedsolo said:


> Those wear spots are awesome. On the flip side the instrument has to be a played A TON in sweaty/wet areas to get that way.



That, and Fredrik and Marten have sweat more corrosive than hydrofluoric acid.


----------



## coreysMonster

I just noticed, what the hell is this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

An Ibanez LACS with a custom-made 3-coil Lundgren and a Kahler bridge.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeah I saw that too, really curious about what the 'motherbucker' sounds like.
Wonder where / if it is on any of the records.


----------



## efx1138

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah I saw that too, really curious about what the 'motherbucker' sounds like.
> Wonder where / if it is on any of the records.



There is a studio magazine here in sweden called, well studio haha and a couple of years ago they did an interview with Fredrik in regards to Koloss. They did a brief rundown of the track "I am colossus" in terms of how many tracks per intrument, drum layout etc and in that he states that it was the Triplebucker guitar that was used for that track. So that'd be one I guess.


----------



## Wildebeest

I want Jens to stay in Meshuggah until he explodes.


----------



## wankerness

Wildebeest said:


> I want Jens to stay in Meshuggah until he explodes.



I don't think anyone else would really work with them. He has a very weird style where he sounds like he's just kinda yelling over the riffs sorta randomly, but it's incredibly precise. I don't think many people could do that while acting like a playful idiot on stage like him. Even if they could, they wouldn't have the same kinda scorched-earth vocal sound that he does at this point. Some bands like Vildhjarta or Tesseract or whatever have plenty of yelled vocals that are a similar style, but the difference in sound is like a chihuahua next to a pitbull. 

I think there's a tremendous difference between his style on the first few albums and Nothing/everything since, and I definitely think his high point was on Chaosphere, but he's always fit the music perfectly. They could get some random screamy guy in there, but it wouldn't be the same.

And god forbid they ever got some guy that tried to throw some poppy clean vocals in there like Periphery or Tesseract or whatever!


----------



## mongey

the way I see them is a completely rhythmic band . like the whole band is a big percussion ensemble , and I think that extends to the vocals . its more about the rhythm than the tonality


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Totally late to the party here, but that new track was insane. Loved the vocals too, for what it's worth. 

Had to google it when someone said Jens was 50 though  Dude looks maybe 35, tops.


----------



## Dooky

Crescendo said:


> He has an impressive ERG collection himself too.
> http://avhguitarrepair.com/the-meshuggah-guitar-archive/the-meshuggah-guitarchive-8-string-guitars/
> Past halfway down the page.



Thanks for the awesome link! Never seen that before.
Love the wearing on some of their oft played guitars


----------



## wankerness

Sermo Lupi said:


> Totally late to the party here, but that new track was insane. Loved the vocals too, for what it's worth.
> 
> Had to google it when someone said Jens was 50 though  Dude looks maybe 35, tops.



Wow, he really is! That's insane. I guess being bald makes you look ageless. Sorta like people who wear a toupee from a tender age (ex Shatner).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wankerness said:


> Sorta like people who wear a toupee from a tender age (ex Shatner).


----------



## Zalbu

wankerness said:


> And god forbid they ever got some guy that tried to throw some poppy clean vocals in there like Periphery or Tesseract or whatever!


Hey now, hearing Dan Tompkins do vocals for Meshuggah would be amazing


----------



## wankerness

I like Tesseract, but


----------



## Fraz666

the first reviews of the album say it's insanely heavy.

I'm waiting my limited edition box set with the mask, so the power of djent will help me do robberies 
_"_Give me your m0000ney"


----------



## efx1138

Where did you see the reviews?


----------



## Fraz666

efx1138 said:


> Where did you see the reviews?


here in italian
http://www.spaziorock.it/speciale.php?id=meshuggah-the-violent-sleep-of-reason-track-by-track-2016


----------



## efx1138

Fraz666 said:


> here in italian
> http://www.spaziorock.it/speciale.php?id=meshuggah-the-violent-sleep-of-reason-track-by-track-2016



Very cool, thank you!


----------



## coreysMonster

Fraz666 said:


> here in italian
> http://www.spaziorock.it/speciale.php?id=meshuggah-the-violent-sleep-of-reason-track-by-track-2016



Based on the Google translation of this, it seems the album is everything anybody could possibly want from a Meshuggah album.


----------



## JamesM

excite


----------



## philkilla

Even with the ridiculous English translation I get the chills from reading that review.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Suuuuuuuper geeked about this album!


----------



## coreysMonster

HERE WE GO



EDIT: I think it's safe to say this album will be fvcking IMMENSE. I didn't think it would be possible, but it looks like they've really out-done themselves this time. I remember when Break those Bones dropped and I was very lukewarm about it, same with Marrow and Demiurge, they just seemed kinda meh compared to the wild, weird stuff on obZen. These two songs, though, are on a different level _entirely_. It's probably the excited fanboy in me talking, but I think that if the rest of the album sounds anything like these two songs, it just might knock Catch 33 from the top of my "favorite Mesh albums" list.


----------



## Mwoit

Beaten to it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Oh hell yeah, really digging this new song! I like that in the two songs I've heard so far, they seem to be sticking to higher keys, while still throwing that low F in there sometimes...it's like the best of the pre and post-8-string Meshuggah worlds mixed.


----------



## Dudley

Was a huge Meshuggah fan in my youth but haven't liked the direction they took after I, but this new song has me quite excited! Much better riffing/guitar tone/production/solo/EVERYTHING than their past few albums, based on the limited evidence here


----------



## prlgmnr

That'll do, pig.


----------



## Cnev

Wow.


----------



## SD83

As if lyric videos weren't bad enough, they do it in 360°... the song is awesome though


----------



## TimothyLeary

Damn, I need it now. I need this ....in album.


----------



## bulb

Judging by the two songs they have put out, I think this may end up being one of my favorite Meshuggah albums ever!


----------



## philkilla

......... me

Edit: This song made me feel like the first time I ever listened to them...downright terrified and speechless.


----------



## Vres

That's what I'm talking about. F... yeah that's exactly the track I wanted to hear.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I absolutely cannot wait for this album to drop!


----------



## twizza

So heavy.


Tomas going all Brann Dailor on the snares.


----------



## Asrial

Song ....ing slays. Bigtime.

Also, why on earth do a 360-degrees lyrics video?? I mean, you have the artwork on the other side of the lyrics, so it doesn't really benefit anything, except enabling 21:9 aspect ratios and getting creepy for VR headset users... I can understand music videos doing it, that's kinda cool, but lyric videos?


----------



## DLG

philkilla said:


> downright terrified



a feeling that's been missing for a long time when listening to meshuggah. 

this song is awesome. haake in god mode the entire time.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Sick! 

Preferred Born in Dissonance, but then again that track really blew me away. I find it heartening and inspiring in equal measure that Meshuggah is quite possibly better today than they've ever been in their 25+ year career. I felt like Koloss was some of the best work they've ever done, and here they are, four years later, continuing to smash expectations. Incredible.


----------



## Floppystrings

If you do this while listening it makes it better:


----------



## Sikthness

^it worked haha

Nostrum is way better than born in Dissonance imo. now very excited for this


----------



## wankerness

I don't really know what I think about this new one. The spastic drumming is certainly different. I need to hear the whole album, I think. I wasn't very interested by Break Those Bones or Do Not Look Down until I listened to the album as a whole and heard how they fit in, and I love them now.


----------



## TimothyLeary

I've listen the last song multiple times and that last chord still surprises. I don't know... it just feels fresh. Really looking forward to listen the whole album.


----------



## cslushy

New song (especially the change in the vocals) sounds near black metal at least a bit. I think that a really dark album could totally be up there with Catch 33 for me.


----------



## Hellbound

I am not super stocked with these 2 tracks as of yet...just seems like I just have to force myself to think I really like them because I love Meshuggah so much and am really trying to be hopeful for a really great fresh new album from them. To me the guitars sound kinda brittle...like they need to sound thicker. I have always had a hard time trying to explain in words what I am hearing but brittle would be close.
Also...I was never a huge fan of Meshuggah until their album "Obzen" came out...anything prior to that album the production was to me on the lower side and again it seemed as if it was that album that really pushed their quality of production way up...and then to be followed by IMO an even better and easy favorite album of mine "Koloss".
So far listening to these 2 new tracks I am reminded of what I hear when I listen to their much older stuff...like their 7 string era.

I really do hope that my optimism for this album to be an absolute beast does turn out to be true.


----------



## Dooky

Hellbound said:


> I am not super stocked with these 2 tracks as of yet...just seems like I just have to force myself to think I really like them because I love Meshuggah so much and am really trying to be hopeful for a really great fresh new album from them. To me the guitars sound kinda brittle...like they need to sound thicker. I have always had a hard time trying to explain in words what I am hearing but brittle would be close.
> Also...I was never a huge fan of Meshuggah until their album "Obzen" came out...anything prior to that album the production was to me on the lower side and again it seemed as if it was that album that really pushed their quality of production way up...and then to be followed by IMO an even better and easy favorite album of mine "Koloss".
> So far listening to these 2 new tracks I am reminded of what I hear when I listen to their much older stuff...like their 7 string era.
> 
> I really do hope that my optimism for this album to be an absolute beast does turn out to be true.


So, you're going to judge the overall quality of the album on guitar tone?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Dooky said:


> So, you're going to judge the overall quality of the album on guitar tone?



Wouldn't be the first time.
I absolutely love the tone on this album, though. I found the tone on Koloss to be pretty grating.


----------



## coreysMonster

Tomas rocking the new song on drums.


----------



## prlgmnr

Come for the drums, stay for the oversize slippers


----------



## TimothyLeary

Playing with coated heads, even on the bass drum?! Nice one Mr Haake.


----------



## squids

prlgmnr said:


> Come for the drums, stay for the oversize slippers



id say half "those look too comfy" 
and half "WHAT ARE THOSE?!?!?!" 

also what guitar is he playing? doesn't really look like an m8m


----------



## coreysMonster

I kept seeing people talk about the slippers and had no idea what people are talking about. Took me three viewings to see him 

EDIT: ^ he's playing bass

EDIT 2: Is that bit at the end from a Meshuggah song? Because I swear it sounds like it's sampled from this track, the part from 2:03 to 2:23.


----------



## Vres

I really don't think there's going to be wind instruments on the album.


----------



## Hellbound

Dooky said:


> So, you're going to judge the overall quality of the album on guitar tone?



I am just not too happy with the guitar tone...their guitars sound very similar to their older albums when they overall had lower production. Did not mean to say that everything sounded like it was lacking etc. just the guitars.
Have never been a fan of old school Meshuggah...I seem to always be the oddball when it comes to music as I seem to not like what most others actually do like.

...but we still have plenty more new songs to check out in the future.


----------



## philkilla

^ Might need to clean ears out and/or visit the doctor.


----------



## Hellbound

philkilla said:


> ^ Might need to clean ears out and/or visit the doctor.



I am mainly listening through either my macbook speakers, cheap ear buds or my truck speakers which may be blown. This could be the reasoning. 

I am still excited for this album regardless and may save up and step on my my car radio system.  With Meshuggah it will be fully worth it.


----------



## MFB

Macbook speakers are some of the worst speakers I've ever listened through; you're doing yourself a disservice by thinking their any standard to measure an album with.


----------



## philkilla

You can't seriously be forming an opinion if that's your listening source....can you?


----------



## wankerness

philkilla said:


> You can't seriously be forming an opinion if that's your listening source....can you?



Hey, he's got THREE awful listening sources, clearly he's qualified!


----------



## bhakan

It could just be taste. I love the production on this but am not at all a fan of how Obzen sounds so maybe he's just got different tastes


----------



## wankerness

bhakan said:


> It could just be taste. I love the production on this but am not at all a fan of how Obzen sounds so maybe he's just got different tastes



No one has said his taste is wrong, they're saying he hasn't actually heard it yet! It's like if someone was listening to an album on AM radio and complaining the bass was too low in the mix.


----------



## philkilla

Lol exactly. Get some proper listening devices so you can pick up the nuances and vibe they're creating.


----------



## Hellbound

philkilla said:


> Lol exactly. Get some proper listening devices so you can pick up the nuances and vibe they're creating.




Yes I sort of feel like an idiot,lol. I will be getting me a decent new setup for my vehicle and a nice set of headphones. Also...I have heard the new Song they are playing coming off of siriusXM in my truck which again...is like listening through a crappy radio frequency. Like I said Meshuggah will be the band worth upgrading to a nicer system for.

I will say that "Koloss" sounds pretty decent in my truck but that is a cd playing straight through my truck's cd player vs hearing their new song playing out of my SiriusXM satellite coming out of my crappy FM radio frequency...but again I really need to upgrade at least my speakers for when I buy their new album.

I do have some suspicions that I may have blown my main 12" speaker anyways.


----------



## philkilla

If you have the money get some decent Sennheisers's or another variation of studio headphones.

I'd say use rtings.com for their headphone reviews; they're very meticulous when it comes to TV's and headphones..

Do what your budget can handle when it comes to upgrading your truck stereo though haha...I got carried away with that two years ago, but it was well worth the effort.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I just watched the latest Meshuggah interview about the upcoming album. It's about the studio they rented to record.

They used the Puk Studio in Denmark! 

It's like a 10min drive from where I live! 

Now I'm even more excited for the new album!


----------



## Thorerges

Damn, did 'Born In Dissonance' just hit 1 million views? Christ.


----------



## kingpinMS3

I delayed my gallbladder removal so I don't miss meshuggah next month


----------



## Paul McAleer

kingpinMS3 said:


> I delayed my gallbladder removal so I don't miss meshuggah next month



That's pretty metal


----------



## wankerness

I have never seen them live, despite being a big fan since about 2001. I should probably do so before they break up. Unfortunately, they aren't coming to Wisconsin. I guess I could drive 4 hours to see them in Minneapolis (on a Wednesday?!).


----------



## TimothyLeary

wankerness said:


> I have never seen them live, despite being a big fan since about 2001. I should probably do so before they break up. Unfortunately, they aren't coming to Wisconsin. I guess I could drive 4 hours to see them in Minneapolis (on a Wednesday?!).



Worth it!


----------



## isispelican

It really is worth it, truly a unique live experience!


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Yeah they're one of the best bands I've seen live. Their light show is amazing, almost gave me a seizure


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I hope at some point they hit up Boise or Spokane so I can go see them! Having also been a fan since about 2001 or so, it's really overdue.


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> I have never seen them live, despite being a big fan since about 2001. I should probably do so before they break up. Unfortunately, they aren't coming to Wisconsin. I guess I could drive 4 hours to see them in Minneapolis (on a Wednesday?!).



What city do you live in? I mean if it's only 4 hours to the twin cites then north of the Dells? I know Chicago is on a Friday and I've kicked around going since I'm in the same boat of never having seen them but know they aren't going to be around forever.


----------



## wankerness

extendedsolo said:


> What city do you live in? I mean if it's only 4 hours to the twin cites then north of the Dells? I know Chicago is on a Friday and I've kicked around going since I'm in the same boat of never having seen them but know they aren't going to be around forever.



Nah, I'm over in the Fox Valley sorta between Fond du Lac and Oshkosh. Wisconsin Dells is about an hour west and slightly south. Chicago is just a nightmare to drive through for me, who's mainly lived in small towns (besides a year or two where I lived in the twin cities and hated driving, and a year or two in Seattle where I REALLY hated driving, haha). Chicago is really pretty bad news if you're driving around it during peak hours. It could be worse, though. If I lived in Atlanta or LA I'd probably just take the bus.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

Hellbound said:


> Yes I sort of feel like an idiot,lol. I will be getting me a decent new setup for my vehicle and a nice set of headphones. Also...I have heard the new Song they are playing coming off of siriusXM in my truck which again...is like listening through a crappy radio frequency. Like I said Meshuggah will be the band worth upgrading to a nicer system for.
> 
> I will say that "Koloss" sounds pretty decent in my truck but that is a cd playing straight through my truck's cd player vs hearing their new song playing out of my SiriusXM satellite coming out of my crappy FM radio frequency...but again I really need to upgrade at least my speakers for when I buy their new album.
> 
> I do have some suspicions that I may have blown my main 12" speaker anyways.



Koloss sounds awesome in my truck. My 2 15s keep up quite nicely with the kick drums.


----------



## Hellbound

philkilla said:


> If you have the money get some decent Sennheisers's or another variation of studio headphones.
> 
> I'd say use rtings.com for their headphone reviews; they're very meticulous when it comes to TV's and headphones..
> 
> Do what your budget can handle when it comes to upgrading your truck stereo though haha...I got carried away with that two years ago, but it was well worth the effort.




Well I just finished listening to "Born in Dissonance" again only this time I listened to it using my Father's very expensive BOSE head phones and oh my GOD what a difference. Talk about some brutal powerful chords that just ring out in a marvelous way...especially right around the 2:03 minute mark...again it sounds powerful. Yes I was relying on my crappy Macbook Pro built in speakers and cheap skull candy earbuds before which absolutely killed the quality of this song.

Needless to say I am super pumped for this album to come out.


----------



## Hellbound

ATOMICxTomato said:


> Koloss sounds awesome in my truck. My 2 15s keep up quite nicely with the kick drums.




Yes "Koloss" sounds pretty awesome in my truck as well in fact I was jamming to that album on the way to the post office yesterday.  The only thing is I think I kinda blew out my main 12" speaker that came with the truck. It is a very decent speaker but I did have to turn the bass down just a couple of clicks in order to take away that buzzy sound a bad speaker gives off when it is blown,lol.

I need a nice 12" speaker and a new cd player setup with bluetooth capability. My Tacoma is a 2005 model and I cannot link my iPhone music to it via bluetooth however I am still sorta old school and absolutely love buying CD's anyway.

Hopefully it will not cost much just to upgrade to a better 12" speaker. If I can get away with not having to upgrade my cd player that would be the way I would go.


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> Nah, I'm over in the Fox Valley sorta between Fond du Lac and Oshkosh. Wisconsin Dells is about an hour west and slightly south. Chicago is just a nightmare to drive through for me, who's mainly lived in small towns (besides a year or two where I lived in the twin cities and hated driving, and a year or two in Seattle where I REALLY hated driving, haha). Chicago is really pretty bad news if you're driving around it during peak hours. It could be worse, though. If I lived in Atlanta or LA I'd probably just take the bus.



Yeah, really though you could drive to milwaukee and hit the amtrack. The only problem is that you would be stuck there overnight since the show wouldn't end until 12. Union station isn't too far from the house of blues and/or you could public transportation. 

+1 on that hating driving to chicago. Just the worst.


----------



## philkilla

Hellbound said:


> Well I just finished listening to "Born in Dissonance" again only this time I listened to it using my Father's very expensive BOSE head phones and oh my GOD what a difference. Talk about some brutal powerful chords that just ring out in a marvelous way...especially right around the 2:03 minute mark...again it sounds powerful. Yes I was relying on my crappy Macbook Pro built in speakers and cheap skull candy earbuds before which absolutely killed the quality of this song.
> 
> Needless to say I am super pumped for this album to come out.



....ing brutal right? Listen to nostrum like that...you'll feel like you're hallucinating and can't get enough.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Wildebeest

wankerness said:


> I have never seen them live, despite being a big fan since about 2001. I should probably do so before they break up. Unfortunately, they aren't coming to Wisconsin. I guess I could drive 4 hours to see them in Minneapolis (on a Wednesday?!).


Take the drive bro. Best live metal band IMO, absolutely menacing. I've seen them 3 times and I'm blown away each time.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Not related to the new album, but I wish they could do something like this again.


----------



## roopamgarg

TimothyLeary said:


> Not related to the new album, but I wish they could do something like this again.



Yeah so do I! There's something about the bass and drum combination that is just so raw and dark. Must've listened to that like a 100 times at least. Stoked for the new album though!


----------



## DLG

Wildebeest said:


> Take the drive bro. Best live metal band IMO, absolutely menacing. I've seen them 3 times and I'm blown away each time.



I've seen them 10 times in five different countries since 2001 and I agree. You need to commit to this road trip.


----------



## jmeezle

Ivory Tower might be one of their best songs ever. You'll understand what I mean when you hear it.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Apparently the album leaked.


----------



## coreysMonster

TimothyLeary said:


> Apparently the album leaked.



Surprised it didn't leak earlier! I'm gonna wait until Friday, when I'm home alone with a cold beer to enjoy this baby.


----------



## DLG

I'm very confident in saying that it's their best since Nothing.


----------



## jmeezle

DLG said:


> I'm very confident in saying that it's their best since Nothing.



I agree if you don't count "I"... to me "I" is their pinnacle of awesomeness. This record is a close second.


----------



## TimothyLeary

I can't choose. I love each album equally. When I think about it, it's the only metal band that this happens.


----------



## DLG

I read somewhere that Dick wrote for the first time and that 6 of the 10 songs are all him and Haake. That could explain a bit of the freshness in the riffs and also the fact that Fredrik has a lot more ambient stuff and intricate solos going on than recently. 

Might have been a good way to take some of the riff-writing pressure off him and Marten.


----------



## Fraz666

coreysMonster said:


> Surprised it didn't leak earlier!


me too!
I listened to it one month ago for a review and I thought to see it leaked the next day... so good job this time, an applause to Nuclear Blast.

I don't know if is one of my favourites, but is extremely heavy. like... a lot.
You take Koloss and you put into the heavyness of Catch33 and some rythmical thougts of I.

and the song Stifled? the beginning? THE SOUND. Unbelievable.


----------



## Spicypickles

TimothyLeary said:


> Not related to the new album, but I wish they could do something like this again.








This is SICK!


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm in my happy place.


----------



## mongey

well damn. new album is out this morning on itunes and I didn't realize. couldn't listened on my commute this morning . gonna have to have it for the trip home


----------



## Semi-pro

Aah, the painful wait is soon over! Making my first playthrough and figuring out the solo kept me busy though


----------



## Sikthness

DLG said:


> I'm very confident in saying that it's their best since Nothing.



i agree. I really love ObZen but its def on that level. Badass record for sure


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Semi-pro said:


> Aah, the painful wait is soon over! Making my first playthrough and figuring out the solo kept me busy though



Probably the best one I've seen yet! I'm sure figuring out the solo wasn't easy...haven't seen anyone else tackle it either, but then again I've only seen 3 or 4 other covers of this song. 

Seems like Frederik really stepped up his solo game on this album. Guess we'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Ebony

Unless my eyes are tricking me, in the drumming inspiration video with Haake it looks like he's playing 24 inch bass drums, more precisely 24x14. That would make him one of many doublestroke-oriented, highly technical foot-players to convert to big bass drums. 
Very cool.


----------



## thegut

Just a beastly album. I hope my neighbors like Meshuggah because they will be shaken awake and rocked to sleep by them for the foreseeable future.


----------



## prlgmnr

Monstrocity is just the absolute business.


----------



## DLG

yeah, MonstroCity is massive. Just when you think they are done with mammoth riffs in the song, another lands on your head.


----------



## drmosh

Holy ...., what a fantastic album. Slams from start to finish.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm only two songs in and this is me right now


----------



## Semi-pro

Fuuuuuuuuck this album slays!!  I'm dead.


----------



## Hellbound

Well so far I am only able to listen to this on my crappy earbuds but oh my God this is amazing. "Stifled" at the beginning is so low that my crappy earbuds and especially my MacBook speakers can't even pick it up it is like the speakers start convulsing or something, haha. The rest is coming through lovely regardless.

Later this morning I will have the physical CD so I can blast it through my truck's system which should have no problems whatsoever with the low part of that particular song. 

Right now I am listening to "Ivory Tower" for the first time and I mean...uh...like...I am lost for words and feel as if I am a God escaping this planet. I have goosebumps all over popping out so hard I look like I have some sort of flesh disease. 

Man between this album and the new release from "Anaal Nathrakh" I may just explode...I seriously do not think I will be able to contain myself but it is going to be a LOVELY ride and one amazing Winter time this year for sure. 

I am loving this time in the history of music.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Anyone else in love with the end of Stifled and the transition to Nonstrum? Kinda Fripp-ish.

Also, the album is ....ingg HEAVY! I really want/hope to see them live in 2017.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Yeah, the Stifled/Nonstrum track is my absolute favorite. I didn't care for Koloss that much and even Obzen didn't do a lot for me, but this is one of my favorites for sure. Catch 33 is still my absolute favorite, but this and Nothing are super close. Have to give it more time to be sure. 

I can not wait to see them on the 29th. Bucket list band for me for sure.


----------



## Mwoit

This album is perhaps one of the most fun Meshuggah albums ever. It's got wild, savage drums beating down on you with some of the catchiest grooves in town. The guitars have massive attack and lots of wee fast quirks which are fantastic.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

The album is incredible. I cant wait to see them on november 4th in philly!


----------



## wankerness

This is a weird one. This may be their biggest change in sound on an album yet. I don't get the comments I've seen a bunch of places "THIS IS EXACTLY THE SAME AS KOLOSS AND OBZEN." The guitar tone sounds a lot more modern and the riffing style reminds me more of something like Vildhjarta than ever before (though obviously not exactly in that style). I liked it a lot on first listen, but I'll have to digest it more.


----------



## coreysMonster

Holy ...., By the Ton. How low is that? That's way lower than F or even D#, right?


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## DLG

RIP every other band.


----------



## isispelican

amazing album, amazing video, .... YEAH!


----------



## bhakan

I honestly didn't really expect this album to be much. Their whole sound has been aped by so many bands and driven into the ground, but then I listened to the album and remembered Meshuggah are goddamn legends for a reason.


----------



## Cnev

Absolutely incredible album. "Monstrocity" might be one of my favorite Meshuggah songs ever, and this album is up there with Catch 33 for me.


----------



## kevdes93

Stifled and clockwork are the standouts for me. Whole album is just immense


----------



## Hellbound

TimothyLeary said:


> Anyone else in love with the end of Stifled and the transition to Nonstrum? Kinda Fripp-ish.
> 
> Also, the album is ....ingg HEAVY! I really want/hope to see them live in 2017.



The beautiful transition at the end of "Stifled" reminds me of the movie "Bladerunner" which happens to be my favorite movie.


----------



## Hellbound

Mwoit said:


>





Minute 4:13...badass!!! This album is so damn good and I am like others here just jamming to it so hard...this album feels too good to be true...it can't be real.

I have heard everything from Meshuggah and no this is nothing like anything they have ever done...music and tone wise. This is fresh ass Meshuggah.


----------



## Zalbu

How low is Monstrocity? The opening riff reminds me a bit of Chaosphere/Nothing. Is it played on a 7?

And good luck to all the Youtube guitarists on trying to figure out the solo in that song  Fredrik really turned it up to 11 on this album.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Expecting a lot of drum covers for Into Decay. That intro seems to be funny as hell to play.


----------



## wankerness

The drumming is a lot more spazzy and there is more standard "melody" than on any other album besides maybe DEI.


----------



## SD83

I expected a lot after those two singles, but right now I'd say they surpassed my expectations. Amazing record.


----------



## JustMac

Front to back, one of the best metal albums made in recent years. Shockingly good!


----------



## gunch

Mwoit said:


>




Mount Shuggmore


----------



## Quiet Coil

Haven't even heard the whole album yet (hoping my copy arrives tonight) but just based on the increase in intensity from Born in Dissonance->Nostrum->Clockworks I'm comfortable saying shame on any and all naysayers. They're still f'ing Meshuggah, and they just proved the sh!t out of it.



DLG said:


> RIP every other band.


Well said! Seriously, if DLG likes it this much isn't that akin to hell freezing over?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

http://yourlastrites.com/reviews/9034/meshuggah-the-violent-sleep-of-reason

Spot on. This album absolutely crushes.


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## AdamMaz

Keeping in mind that I wouldn't call myself a huge Meshuggah fan or anything and although I've typically always liked what I've heard from them, this album thus far doesn't strike or move me in any way, _Clockwork_ aside 

EDIT:


TimothyLeary said:


> Anyone else in love with the end of Stifled and the transition to Nonstrum?


Ok, this just happened and I retract my previous statement. I also like the comment about it being reminiscent of _Blade Runner_


----------



## Quiet Coil

AdamMaz said:


> Keeping in mind that I wouldn't call myself a huge Meshuggah fan or anything and although I've typically always liked what I've heard from them, this album thus far doesn't strike or move me in any way, _Clockwork_ aside



More for the rest of us! 

Not that you haven't given their disco a good spin, but for me Meshuggah has always been an acquired taste. I've found the 'Shuggah albums that have the longest lasting impact on me are the ones that don't grab me at first, but instead unfold or "click" with repeated listens.

All of that aside I should keep my big mouth shut as I still haven't heard but three tracks!


----------



## mongey

Only listened once but i like allot so far. Need more time with it there's a.couple songs in the middle I found very similliar but with more listens sure it will all sink in. 

Opening track slays.


----------



## JP Universe

This album is ridiculous...

Fredrik take a bow!!! Monstrosity


----------



## extendedsolo

I love it. Can't wait for it to sink in more and grab hold


----------



## JP Universe

Ivory Tower and Stifled.... Wow

This is my favourite album since Nothing

EDIT - our rage wont die!!!!


----------



## coreysMonster

omg now I know why "Monstrocity" has been bugging me so much.






I keep thinking of Monstro _Town _from Mario RPG


----------



## squids

clockwork is definitely a favorite, just classic meshuggah. koloss was a little underwhelming for me but this album is right up there with catch33 for me. 

also - is nostrum in drop Eb?


----------



## goherpsNderp

squids said:


> clockwork is definitely a favorite, just classic meshuggah. koloss was a little underwhelming for me but this album is right up there with catch33 for me.
> 
> also - is nostrum in drop Eb?



i agree with all of this. it just really jams and doesn't try and get weird and obtuse for the sake of it. some of the koloss tracks felt either half baked, or maybe they were just getting a little burned out the low-n-slow thing they've been doing for the last handful of albums.

this album has great energy, and they've seem to gotten a lot better at timing when they change the pace or up the ante. .....does that make sense?

either way i'm way more impressed with what they did here than i am with koloss, and i'd say the overall sound took a much larger shift than obzen did coming off of nothing. (if we're talking about traditional albums and not the concept stuff like I and catch 33)

gonna be slamming this thing in the rotation in my car for weeks, if not months.


----------



## Hellbound

True story...I just destroyed my clock that was on my wall from jamming hard to the song "Clockworks" on accident as I was head banging and going nuts like air guitaring...overall throwing myself arms and body all over the place in my room ...almost as if I were in a mosh pit only this was inside my room and I plowed right into my clock and broke and destroyed it into many pieces.

Ordering me a "Steampunk" looking clock for my room wall clock now. 

Yes so far "Clockworks" is my favorite song thus far...but the others are still up there with it. 
I mean a perfect album from start to finish what's not to like? I am loving the atmosphere I am getting with this album. I was suffering from some pretty hard depression these past 2 Weeks and I just want to thank Meshuggah for releasing this album as it has begun to rise me way up.


----------



## wankerness

goherpsNderp said:


> i agree with all of this. it just really jams and doesn't try and get weird and obtuse for the sake of it. some of the koloss tracks felt either half baked, or maybe they were just getting a little burned out the low-n-slow thing they've been doing for the last handful of albums.
> 
> this album has great energy, and they've seem to gotten a lot better at timing when they change the pace or up the ante. .....does that make sense?
> 
> either way i'm way more impressed with what they did here than i am with koloss, and i'd say the overall sound took a much larger shift than obzen did coming off of nothing. (if we're talking about traditional albums and not the concept stuff like I and catch 33)
> 
> gonna be slamming this thing in the rotation in my car for weeks, if not months.



Why wouldn't you count Catch 33? It's definitely not an EP!


----------



## Cnev

wankerness said:


> Why wouldn't you count Catch 33? It's definitely not an EP!



It was a concept album, though. No real drums and it can be fairly monotonous if you don't approach it as one long, brooding song. Still my favorite, though.


----------



## coreysMonster

Cnev said:


> No real drums



To be fair, neither were ObZen or Re-Nothing. I mean, the performance was real, but they were triggered sounds.

Catch 33 is also my favorite.

On a side note, I can't believe people say Re-Nothing sounds better than the original. Those drum samples are a far, FAR cry from the awesomeness of the original Nothing drums.


----------



## goherpsNderp

oh don't get me wrong i adore catch 33, but it was almost like one huge song cut into different chapters. it's a whole different kinda beast.

i'm more looking at albums with individual tracks that do their own thing. i first got into meshuggah with chaosphere, and then a buddy showed me DEI right before nothing released. i haven't missed a release since then. it's interesting to look at their progression since around that time.


----------



## QuantumCybin

This is one heavy album lol. I have to agree with the majority and say that the ending of Stifled is totally something Vangelis would have written for Bladerunner (deckard is a replicant I don't care what Harrison Ford says), and I love it.

But dude, our rage won't die had me fvckin' grooving in my car on the way home. I literally said out loud "this .... fvcking slays"  so much juicy heaviness


----------



## Quiet Coil

Finally, FINALLY getting to listen. It's not djent... it's not prog... definitely not thrash. No, it's f'ing 'SHUGGAH.

Way to go fellas, show all of these young'uns how it's done!


----------



## fps

coreysMonster said:


> To be fair, neither were ObZen or Re-Nothing. I mean, the performance was real, but they were triggered sounds.
> 
> Catch 33 is also my favorite.
> 
> On a side note, I can't believe people say Re-Nothing sounds better than the original. Those drum samples are a far, FAR cry from the awesomeness of the original Nothing drums.




Original Nothing crushes the remaster - so much more organic, stranger, more alive, a weird, alien kind of alive on a desert plain a million miles away.

New record is cruuuuuusssshiiinggggggg me so far, oh my god!!!!


----------



## gunch

I like Re-Nothing because of the balls-a-swinging guitar tone 

The single notes (ie: Closed Eye Visuals) tear space/time 

I'll edit this post later for my thoughts on Violent Sleep of Reason because I'm listening to it now


----------



## Zalbu

Meshuggah teaching every single djent band on the planet what 'big dick grooves' mean. 

I think this album cements Haake as my favorite metal drummer on the planet, dude sounds like he has 3 legs and 4 arms


----------



## Boofchuck

Yesssssssss.


----------



## VigilSerus

Ehh... I'm finding it very hard to really jive with this album. I've loved everything they've put out so far but this album just kind of feels a step backwards. The sound is fantastic, I love the way it was produced and it sounds fvcking massive, but the actual writing feels so bland. Most of it feels like 0's with chromatic additions to the rhythm. There were multiple times where I was about to think "Do Not Look Down" was going to play. Maybe I'm just getting too used to poppy melodies or jazzy progressions. Maybe I'm just being incredibly cynical. But after 3 playthroughs, only a couple songs really pop for me and that's really disappointing.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

This album slays so hard. It's just an onslaught of "i don't even know what's going on and i can't begin to comprehend what the drummer is doing" but it's heavy as fvck and disorienting in the best way


----------



## wankerness

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Ehh... I'm finding it very hard to really jive with this album. I've loved everything they've put out so far but *this album just kind of feels a step backwards.* The sound is fantastic, I love the way it was produced and it sounds fvcking massive, but the actual writing feels so bland. *Most of it feels like 0's with chromatic additions to the rhythm.* There were multiple times where I was about to think "Do Not Look Down" was going to play. Maybe I'm just getting too used to poppy melodies or jazzy progressions. Maybe I'm just being incredibly cynical. But after 3 playthroughs, only a couple songs really pop for me and that's really disappointing.



A step backwards?! What album do you think this sounds like? Do you really think it's less musically interesting than Koloss or Catch 33 or Obzen? There's so much more going on here!

Also, I don't even really know what you were trying to say with the second bold line there. "Most of it feels like 0's with chromatic additions to the rhythm." Huh? You mean you feel like most of it is the rhythm guitars hitting the open strings ("0's") and that the other notes involved are "chromatic additions" (which could refer to ANY NOTES ON THE GUITAR)? What does the "to the rhythm" part mean? Is the complaint that it doesn't fit in logical keys, and you wanted the notes to be mixolydian or aeolian additions or something? Is the complaint they used too many open strings? Or what? That's a difficult sentence to unpack!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

The new album is so good, this is something I definitely am enjoying sinking my teeth into!


----------



## gorthul

This album slays. I didn't expect them to deliver such a good album after Koloss, which was pretty disappointing to me. But this one is on par with Obzen and Chaosphere in my book!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

^ Koloss was godly, what are you talking about  

On first listen, this album was super dense...liked it, but definitely preferred the second half of it. But upon repeat listens the whole thing is really very good, and I like how conceptually dark it is. Fits with the Goya theme, obviously. But as others have said, it reminds me a bit of Catch 33 in that regard: hard hitting and dark. Unsettling in some parts. 

Going to keep working through it before I say anything more. Fantastic work, though! I said before release that I think Meshuggah are better today than perhaps they have been at any other time in their careers, and I feel this album helps to substantiate that claim.


----------



## Azure

Meshuggah absolutely killed it on this one. Clockworks crushes it, didn't think it would be possible to have a new favourite song by them haha.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

There will be so many axe fxs on ebay after this. Seriously, this album sounds sick. The bass and guitars sound perfect. The drumming is insane. I cant wait for the guitar playthroughs i know you are all working on now.


----------



## TimothyLeary

I don't follow much on the technical stuff. What amps are they using?


----------



## prlgmnr

TimothyLeary said:


> I don't follow much on the technical stuff. What amps are they using?



They did like a 20 second video venturing into their cave of amps in the studio, if you just imagine a dark room with all the essential metal amps you're about there.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Yeah, I imagined that! 

Don't know why but now the intro of MonstroCity reminds me of Deftones. I even imagine Chino voice coming up... It's just the beginning though.


----------



## isispelican

https://www.facebook.com/tue.madsen1/media_set?set=a.10154034884903167.1073741831.599968166&type=3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine the majority of the album was done with the Recto and the Fortin. I know Fredrik is a hardcore Recto dude and is a big fan of Fortin's amps. I'm actually wondering if the Fortin there is a prototype for his scrapped Randall sig?

EDIT: Also the Marshall head there is a Fortin-modded Marshall with his Jose mod.


----------



## extendedsolo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd imagine the majority of the album was done with the Recto and the Fortin. I know Fredrik is a hardcore Recto dude and is a big fan of Fortin's amps. I'm actually wondering if the Fortin there is a prototype for his scrapped Randall sig?
> 
> EDIT: Also the Marshall head there is a Fortin-modded Marshall with his Jose mod.



I wish there were a way to hear the unmastered single layer guitars. Probably would've have had to have been in studio with them.



TimothyLeary said:


> Yeah, I imagined that!
> 
> Don't know why but now the intro of MonstroCity reminds me of Deftones. I even imagine Chino voice coming up... It's just the beginning though.



The first song on Koi no Yokan is what it reminds me of.



bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> There will be so many axe fxs on ebay after this. Seriously, this album sounds sick. The bass and guitars sound perfect. The drumming is insane. I cant wait for the guitar playthroughs i know you are all working on now.



I think Axe Fx gets some tones for lead that I really really dig and incredible cleans. I've never heard a "rhythm" tone i have liked from it on a record. Live is another story though.


----------



## VigilSerus

wankerness said:


> A step backwards?! What album do you think this sounds like? Do you really think it's less musically interesting than Koloss or Catch 33 or Obzen? There's so much more going on here!
> 
> Also, I don't even really know what you were trying to say with the second bold line there. "Most of it feels like 0's with chromatic additions to the rhythm." Huh? You mean you feel like most of it is the rhythm guitars hitting the open strings ("0's") and that the other notes involved are "chromatic additions" (which could refer to ANY NOTES ON THE GUITAR)? What does the "to the rhythm" part mean? Is the complaint that it doesn't fit in logical keys, and you wanted the notes to be mixolydian or aeolian additions or something? Is the complaint they used too many open strings? Or what? That's a difficult sentence to unpack!



I find it hard to explain because my theory is very very minimal, and in an attempt to try and use it, I probably made my argument convoluted. My issue is that a lot of the melodies here seem to be aimless. When I say there's a lot of just random chromatic additions, I mean that it feels like they're just fitting in a bunch of random notes into a line to make it feel "heavy" or something. Previous albums had a few songs that did this too, but it was decently/well placed and didn't feel like every song. Previous albums definitely had clear and directed melodies that were memorable. I mean c'mon, with Combustion, its a "notey" song but it has a definitive musical outline to all of it. For me, the only songs that stick out to me are Stifled and Into Decay, simply because of what sounds like 9 string use, which personally makes me feel cheated. I mean, if you can make heads and tails of it and it all sounds great to you, then hell yeah, spin that .... all day. For me it's a disappointing release. Maybe I need to listen to it more? But after three whole listen-throughs, I'd usually expect something to grab me to listen to it more and more, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## philkilla

extendedsolo said:


> I think Axe Fx gets some tones for lead that I really really dig and incredible cleans. I've never heard a "rhythm" tone i have liked from it on a record. Live is another story though.



Aren't they still taking axe fx's on the road? They sounded awesome when I saw them in new york, and I'll see them in atlanta next week.
Regardless, I'm sure they'll still be crushing live.


----------



## wankerness

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I find it hard to explain because my theory is very very minimal, and in an attempt to try and use it, I probably made my argument convoluted. My issue is that a lot of the melodies here seem to be aimless. When I say there's a lot of just random chromatic additions, I mean that it feels like they're just fitting in a bunch of random notes into a line to make it feel "heavy" or something. Previous albums had a few songs that did this too, but it was decently/well placed and didn't feel like every song. Previous albums definitely had clear and directed melodies that were memorable. I mean c'mon, with Combustion, its a "notey" song but it has a definitive musical outline to all of it. For me, the only songs that stick out to me are Stifled and Into Decay, simply because of what sounds like 9 string use, which personally makes me feel cheated. I mean, if you can make heads and tails of it and it all sounds great to you, then hell yeah, spin that .... all day. For me it's a disappointing release. Maybe I need to listen to it more? But after three whole listen-throughs, I'd usually expect something to grab me to listen to it more and more, but I can't seem to find it.



Well, I disagree, but hats off for actually explaining your opinion coherently. Not much of that happens on this board!

I've only listened twice, and haven't given it enough attention to say anything conclusive. But, I was initially blown away. I'll see how I feel once I've listened to it ten or so times.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Favorite Meshuggah Albums
1: Nothing
2: Catch 33
3: The Violent Sleep of Reason
This is highly subject to change as I've only listened to the new album a few times. Immense.


----------



## jwade

Oh man, By The Ton/Ivory Tower/Stifled/Into Decay. God damn.


----------



## efx1138

philkilla said:


> Aren't they still taking axe fx's on the road? They sounded awesome when I saw them in new york, and I'll see them in atlanta next week.
> Regardless, I'm sure they'll still be crushing live.



Ola confirmed that they are using the Randall Satans on the road.


----------



## jwade

I might've missed seeing it talked about already, but Fredrik appears to be using multiple Stoneman (Stonemen?) guitars exclusively now, really liking these guitars.


----------



## Monkeypriest

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I find it hard to explain because my theory is very very minimal, and in an attempt to try and use it, I probably made my argument convoluted. My issue is that a lot of the melodies here seem to be aimless. When I say there's a lot of just random chromatic additions, I mean that it feels like they're just fitting in a bunch of random notes into a line to make it feel "heavy" or something. Previous albums had a few songs that did this too, but it was decently/well placed and didn't feel like every song. Previous albums definitely had clear and directed melodies that were memorable. I mean c'mon, with Combustion, its a "notey" song but it has a definitive musical outline to all of it. For me, the only songs that stick out to me are Stifled and Into Decay, simply because of what sounds like 9 string use, which personally makes me feel cheated. I mean, if you can make heads and tails of it and it all sounds great to you, then hell yeah, spin that .... all day. For me it's a disappointing release. Maybe I need to listen to it more? But after three whole listen-throughs, I'd usually expect something to grab me to listen to it more and more, but I can't seem to find it.



+1

I feel the same with this album and also the songs length don't help, too long with flat progressions. I've read in some reviews that they've used free jazz structures... bull...., I'd call it 'uninspired structures'. But, of course, the hype with the band now is quite big and if you say that you're not 'popular'. I've listened Meshuggah from Chaosphere and they're one of my all time favorite bands, I'm not a hater only a dissapointed fan.


----------



## DLG

jwade said:


> I might've missed seeing it talked about already, but Fredrik appears to be using multiple Stoneman (Stonemen?) guitars exclusively now, really liking these guitars.



they look awesome 


http://avhguitarrepair.com/the-mesh...fredriks-2012-ibanez-lacs-stoneman-prototype/


----------



## jmeezle

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd imagine the majority of the album was done with the Recto and the Fortin. I know Fredrik is a hardcore Recto dude and is a big fan of Fortin's amps. I'm actually wondering if the Fortin there is a prototype for his scrapped Randall sig?
> 
> EDIT: Also the Marshall head there is a Fortin-modded Marshall with his Jose mod.



They used Ola's Randall Satan on the album according to Ola.


----------



## DLG

Haake said in one of the videos that they used a whole bunch of amps and were picking/choosing/combining whatever worked best for each song.


----------



## wankerness

Monkeypriest said:


> +1
> 
> I feel the same with this album and also the songs length doesn't help, too long with flat progressions. I've read in some reviews that they've used free jazz structures... bull...., I'd call it 'uninspired structures'. But, of course, the hype with the band now is quite big and if you say that you're not 'popular'. I've listened Meshuggah from Chaosphere and they're one of my all time favorite bands, I'm not a hater only a dissapointed fan.



"Free jazz structured?" That's ridiculous and those reviewers are talking out of their ass. These songs have repeating bits, and the fact all instruments are playing the same thing totally invalidates that comparison besides. Jeez.

I think the fact they kinda recorded this live gives it a quite different feeling than the last few albums, though Koloss did seem a lot more "organic" than the previous couple.


----------



## coreysMonster

There's a thread on the Meshuggah subreddit, omfg. I'm not even going to link it, some guy has been trolling that subreddit for DAYS and they keep feeding him, lol. 

I'll take this forum over Reddit any day.


----------



## wankerness

coreysMonster said:


> *There's a thread on the Meshuggah subreddit, omfg.* I'm not even going to link it, some guy has been trolling that subreddit for DAYS and they keep feeding him, lol.
> 
> I'll take this forum over Reddit any day.



...I'd think there were lots of threads? Or do you mean there's one about it being free jazz?


----------



## coreysMonster

wankerness said:


> ...I'd think there were lots of threads? Or do you mean there's one about it being free jazz?


No I meant there's a thread pooping on the album. Which is fine! Everybody can have an opinion. But the guy has such an elitist attitude about it it's pretty obvious he's a troll.


----------



## extendedsolo

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I find it hard to explain because my theory is very very minimal, and in an attempt to try and use it, I probably made my argument convoluted. My issue is that a lot of the melodies here seem to be aimless. When I say there's a lot of just random chromatic additions, I mean that it feels like they're just fitting in a bunch of random notes into a line to make it feel "heavy" or something. Previous albums had a few songs that did this too, but it was decently/well placed and didn't feel like every song. Previous albums definitely had clear and directed melodies that were memorable. I mean c'mon, with Combustion, its a "notey" song but it has a definitive musical outline to all of it. For me, the only songs that stick out to me are Stifled and Into Decay, simply because of what sounds like 9 string use, which personally makes me feel cheated. I mean, if you can make heads and tails of it and it all sounds great to you, then hell yeah, spin that .... all day. For me it's a disappointing release. Maybe I need to listen to it more? But after three whole listen-throughs, I'd usually expect something to grab me to listen to it more and more, but I can't seem to find it.



I get what you mean here because I have experienced this with other types of music. Maybe it's a one off deal of meshuggah albums? Maybe you've moved on from this style? I've had instances where I try to get into an album, only to come back a month later and that's when it clicks. I didn't like Nostrum at first now I think it's amazing.


----------



## prlgmnr

wankerness said:


> "Free jazz structured?" That's ridiculous and those reviewers are talking out of their ass.




It's a long term annoyance of mine that reviewers liken stuff to jazz without, seemingly, ever having listened to jazz.

"Woah, that chord had more notes than just the root and the fifth, thats totally jazzy, man"


----------



## wankerness

prlgmnr said:


> It's a long term annoyance of mine that reviewers liken stuff to jazz without, seemingly, ever having listened to jazz.
> 
> "Woah, that chord had more notes than just the root and the fifth, thats totally jazzy, man"



Yeah, I heard that ALL THE TIME with Opeth's Still Life. It was exactly as you described!


----------



## prlgmnr

To be fair Meshuggah obviously have the fusion style leads and all sorts of syncopation going on so there's maybe slightly more relevance than with most other bands, but "free jazz structures" is complete nonsense.


----------



## extendedsolo

prlgmnr said:


> It's a long term annoyance of mine that reviewers liken stuff to jazz without, seemingly, ever having listened to jazz.
> 
> "Woah, that chord had more notes than just the root and the fifth, thats totally jazzy, man"



Seconded. It's similar to if someone has higher distortion and palm mutes something it's classified as metal. 

Are there bands out there that mix jazz and metal where the label is completely justified. I just find that extended chords and high distortion don't mix. Plus in jazz and metal the feels of tempos are completely different. Yes metal does have some overlap with jazz theoretically (creating a lot of tension, some of the modes). I think that for the most part that jazz is insanely more interesting and complex harmonically than metal.


----------



## prlgmnr

I just had the greatest idea. Like Ornette Coleman's Free Jazz with the two quartets playing simultaneously, but with Meshuggah and Car Bomb.


----------



## TimothyLeary

I haven't read a review and I'm on my >15 time listening the album and enjoying it more and more. 

Just hear it guys, if you thing it's an ok album, that's ok too.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Fredrik would probably laugh in that reviewer's face. He just plays what his big weird brain thinks of. He doesnt "try" to do anything.


----------



## philkilla

I went ahead and made a cover...this song freaking kills.


----------



## xCaptainx

Drummer in my band has just posted a cover of Nostrum. Dudes nailed it.


----------



## coreysMonster

You guys need to stop posting those cover videos, you'll start an epidemic with how freaking sick they are.


----------



## mongey

I'm a bit torn after a few listens.

I love the band and I love how this album sounds . song wise I'm finding it all a bit too samey at the moment . there are stand out tracks that are flat out awesome but parts of the album feel a little rehashed . hoping I just need more time with it to get my head around it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So... apparently Fredrik's main tour rig is all-amps again. 3 Randall Satans and Torpedo Lives for dirt, and the Axe Fx's are for cleans (and FX).







With that, imma assume the album was recorded mostly with Fortin gear.


----------



## philkilla

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... apparently Fredrik's main tour rig is all-amps again. 3 Randall Satans and Torpedo Lives for dirt, and the Axe Fx's are for cleans (and FX).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that, imma assume the album was recorded mostly with Fortin gear.



Woah...gonna see them tomorrow night in Atlanta. Looking forward to that.


----------



## xCaptainx

Haha probably a good time to keep an eye on the classifieds for axe fx 2 sales.


----------



## mongey

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... apparently Fredrik's main tour rig is all-amps again. 3 Randall Satans and Torpedo Lives for dirt, and the Axe Fx's are for cleans (and FX).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that, imma assume the album was recorded mostly with Fortin gear.



cool.

Seeing them here in Oz but not till March next year

be interesting to compare to their Koloss tour axe fx sound 


big coup for torpedo . I imagine they will be selling a few more units


----------



## VigilSerus

extendedsolo said:


> I get what you mean here because I have experienced this with other types of music. Maybe it's a one off deal of meshuggah albums? Maybe you've moved on from this style? I've had instances where I try to get into an album, only to come back a month later and that's when it clicks. I didn't like Nostrum at first now I think it's amazing.



Certainly, there are plenty of times where I was lukewarm on an album and come back to it a month later and really enjoy it. And it is totally possible I've moved from the style, however there are songs I've gotten into recently that has the kind of "issues" I explained, but in a very moderated amount. I dunno. I really do want to like this album, Meshuggah's music has done a lot for me in my life and I certainly never want to be disappointed in a release from them, especially with four year drop cycles. There are plenty of times I've eaten my words and fvcking hated myself for saying things prematurely like this (Altered State from TesseracT is a big one for me: when it first came out I simply couldn't connect and almost hated it, I was probably still in a honeymoon phase with Dan's vocals, but a month or so later it became one of my favorite albums of all time). Perhaps after a while and coming back to this album I'll really like it. I hope so.


----------



## Alberto7

This album got me on the first listen. I've looped it about 2.5 times today while I did work for university. Needless to say, 50% of that time was spent actually working and the other 50% rocking my d!ck out. This album may just be one of the sickest things I've heard in a long time. Perhaps still in the so-called honeymoon phase, but holy crap am I enjoying it so far. I usually listen to much mellower music, so the fact that I've been blasting it all day in my room has my roommates concerned, much to my amusement. 

Also:


coreysMonster said:


> omg now I know why "Monstrocity" has been bugging me so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking of Monstro _Town _from Mario RPG



So much yes to this comment.


----------



## DLG

xCaptainx said:


> Haha probably a good time to keep an eye on the classifieds for axe fx 2 sales.



not really, considering that 98 percent of metal bands don't have the financial means to record or tour this way.


----------



## mongey

Tiny but of info on the torpedo stuff from the owner of the company 

"Fredrik used his Torpedo Studio on the solos, they also used a huge loadbox we designed for their Ampeg head, as far as I know the guitars were recorded with traditional microphones at Tue Madsen's studio."


----------



## p0ke

I'm really into the new album  
I've been listening to it almost non-stop at work since I got it, it's great music to write apps to  It is quite "flat" from start to finish though - a few times I realized it had started again from the beginning, and then looked at the clock and figured it must've spun 3-4 times already  

Thing is, I've been kinda bored with Meshuggah lately. Catch 33 and from there on haven't really done much for me, with the exception of a cool riff here and there (+Bleed), but this album feels different somehow. The ambient guitars under all the chugging just make it feel so creepy. It sounds like I'm in a dark room together with some (pretty small for whatever reason) beasts that are eating my spine from within, and making dissonant lead guitar sounds while they're doing it


----------



## Murdstone

Which one of you lunatics is working on the Monstro solo?


----------



## extendedsolo

Murdstone said:


> Which one of you lunatics is working on the Monstro solo?



I'm sure someone has. I've started transcribing the song and am up to the first part of the solo. Not easy to get 100 percent correct I would say.


----------



## takotakumi

philkilla said:


> Aren't they still taking axe fx's on the road? They sounded awesome when I saw them in new york, and I'll see them in atlanta next week.
> Regardless, I'm sure they'll still be crushing live.



It's going to be an insane show
Im so pumped for this one, first time seeing these masters tonight


----------



## xCaptainx

DLG said:


> not really, considering that 98 percent of metal bands don't have the financial means to record or tour this way.




yeaaaaaah it was a joke.


----------



## philkilla

Would anyone that's good with guitar pro like my cliff notes from into decay? I don't have time to do fancy tabs haha.


----------



## pastanator

Coming from someone who's not really a Meshuggah fan(i don't dislike them, just never really got into them): has anyone else noticed that their singer sounds kinda like pumbaa from the lion king? Not in a bad way or anything, just I was checking out some new song earlier and now I can't unhear it


----------



## philkilla

Saw them in atlanta last night.

.... me running they sounded great. The set list was sick, and the lights just sealed the deal.


----------



## DLG

their light guy should get an equal cut. dude is unreal.


----------



## extendedsolo

pastanator said:


> Coming from someone who's not really a Meshuggah fan(i don't dislike them, just never really got into them): has anyone else noticed that their singer sounds kinda like pumbaa from the lion king? Not in a bad way or anything, just I was checking out some new song earlier and now I can't unhear it



Funny since their original singer sounded like Timon.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Have you guys seen this playthrough from Thomas yet? This dude's drumming is f*cking mental. I don't even understand what's going on half the time lol https://youtu.be/axGn6qeJHcM


----------



## vilk

There's no H in TOMAS!!!! \M/ \M/


----------



## Sermo Lupi

DLG said:


> their light guy should get an equal cut. dude is unreal.



Yeah, there's that vid out there of him playing through a bunch of songs including Bleed. Won't link it because I don't want to derail the thread, but yeah. Dude is nuts at his job--has to be Tomas Haake with his fingers, basically 

As for Haake himself, that Clockworks vid was pretty nuts. Listened to him on the Loudwire podcast a month or two ago and he said he was kind of falling apart physically, but it sure doesn't sound or look it. By all appearances he (and Meshuggah generally) are still crushing it. There's some incredible drumming on this album. 

Still can't enough enough of the album  There's so many great songs to choose from, but I'm really digging Our Rage Won't Die at the moment. Great song, and comes are a great point in the album. As far as more groove-oriented songs go, that song and Born in Dissonance are two of the best they've ever done in that style.


----------



## philkilla

Fun tidbit from last night.

The crowd was ravenous for more music, as is the norm. After they finished playing and the house lights went on the band gave heartfelt thanks to everyone.

Jens and Frederik glanced in my general direction (lol) and I could just see in their eyes how grateful they are of their fans.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

DLG said:


> their light guy should get an equal cut. dude is unreal.



I'm pretty sure its one the their brothers.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I finally received my digipack CD of The Violent Sleep Of Reason yesterday, and all I can say is that I'm completely blown away! 

So far I'm enjoying this album more than any of their previous releases, because as an album, the new material absolutely slays! 

When it comes to individual songs I haven't really picked a favorite yet. I think that the two "singles" - which was released prior to the album release - is actually the weakest songs of the bunch, but they are still damn good 

This could end up as my "album of the year"


----------



## Fraz666

I think is the heaviest album ever, a sort of dynamic version of Catch33


----------



## Zalbu

philkilla said:


> Fun tidbit from last night.
> 
> The crowd was ravenous for more music, as is the norm. After they finished playing and the house lights went on the band gave heartfelt thanks to everyone.
> 
> Jens and Frederik glanced in my general direction (lol) and I could just see in their eyes how grateful they are of their fans.


I can't imagine how surreal it must feel for them to be able to tour and play live in front of audiences when playing the kind of music they play. It's certainly not some to take for granted but they found their niche

https://open.spotify.com/user/metaltalks/playlist/31hn7Qxm7awJXbV1fy2rUJ

Tomas is featured on Spotifys Metal Talks!


----------



## Hellbound

Well...I finally got my copy this morning. I had to drive an hour to the store to get it and they only had one copy left.  Man this sounds like a completely different album after playing the CD through my truck's audio speakers which are actually very decent speakers along with the whole sound system. Oh my God this album is awesome and opens up perfectly. This album is BRUTAL and BEAUTIFUL all at the same time. I cannot put into words how amazing this album sounds to me but I am sure others here know what I am talking about. Before buying the CD I had only heard a few songs through my MacBook speakers and cheap Skullcandy earbuds. This album has to be played through a decent system which I now have to hear and truly appreciate how amazing the quality and tone, tightness, atmosphere, etc. really is. My 12" speaker (amongst the other smaller speakers) in my truck handles this album in a superior way.

I cranked the volume all the way up for the nice long hour drive back home with a big smile on my face...makes me feel like a Demon or God listening to some of these tracks.

I am not much of a Religious person but I feel as if I need to attend Church this coming Sunday as I have not been to Church in years in order to ask forgiveness from Jesus or whatever God or Force that is out there for saying or just thinking that this album may not be all that good...I mean I heard some songs on youtube (again MacBook speakers) and liked them but I still had my doubts and kept judging the new songs based on my horrible sound equipment...basically I still doubted this album would be as good as it is...really it feels like I have sinned for ever putting this album down in any form even if I did not post about it and just had negative thoughts to myself...I was so wrong.

I may even go make confession with a Priest while I am there and tell him my sins of how I had put down and had negative feelings towards "Meshuggah's" new album before hearing the CD in a decent audio system. I wonder what the priest is going to make of that one...he may tell me I am forgiven and for all I know this Priest may even have a copy of this album himself as well.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... apparently Fredrik's main tour rig is all-amps again. 3 Randall Satans and Torpedo Lives for dirt, and the Axe Fx's are for cleans (and FX).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that, imma assume the album was recorded mostly with Fortin gear.



I approve of this message.


----------



## wankerness

Hellbound said:


> Well...I finally got my copy this morning. I had to drive an hour to the store to get it and they only had one copy left.  Man this sounds like a completely different album after playing the CD through my truck's audio speakers which are actually very decent speakers along with the whole sound system. Oh my God this album is awesome and opens up perfectly. This album is BRUTAL and BEAUTIFUL all at the same time. I cannot put into words how amazing this album sounds to me but I am sure others here know what I am talking about. Before buying the CD I had only heard a few songs through my MacBook speakers and cheap Skullcandy earbuds. This album has to be played through a decent system which I now have to hear and truly appreciate how amazing the quality and tone, tightness, atmosphere, etc. really is. My 12" speaker (amongst the other smaller speakers) in my truck handles this album in a superior way.
> 
> I cranked the volume all the way up for the nice long hour drive back home with a big smile on my face...makes me feel like a Demon or God listening to some of these tracks.
> 
> I am not much of a Religious person but I feel as if I need to attend Church this coming Sunday as I have not been to Church in years in order to ask forgiveness from Jesus or whatever God or Force that is out there for saying or just thinking that this album may not be all that good...I mean I heard some songs on youtube (again MacBook speakers) and liked them but I still had my doubts and kept judging the new songs based on my horrible sound equipment...basically I still doubted this album would be as good as it is...really it feels like I have sinned for ever putting this album down in any form even if I did not post about it and just had negative thoughts to myself...I was so wrong.
> 
> I may even go make confession with a Priest while I am there and tell him my sins of how I had put down and had negative feelings towards "Meshuggah's" new album before hearing the CD in a decent audio system. I wonder what the priest is going to make of that one...he may tell me I am forgiven and for all I know this Priest may even have a copy of this album himself as well.



The fact your name is Hellbound makes this post twice as good.


----------



## extendedsolo

Hellbound said:


> Well...I finally got my copy this morning. I had to drive an hour to the store to get it and they only had one copy left.  Man this sounds like a completely different album after playing the CD through my truck's audio speakers which are actually very decent speakers along with the whole sound system. Oh my God this album is awesome and opens up perfectly. This album is BRUTAL and BEAUTIFUL all at the same time. I cannot put into words how amazing this album sounds to me but I am sure others here know what I am talking about. Before buying the CD I had only heard a few songs through my MacBook speakers and cheap Skullcandy earbuds. This album has to be played through a decent system which I now have to hear and truly appreciate how amazing the quality and tone, tightness, atmosphere, etc. really is. My 12" speaker (amongst the other smaller speakers) in my truck handles this album in a superior way.
> 
> I cranked the volume all the way up for the nice long hour drive back home with a big smile on my face...makes me feel like a Demon or God listening to some of these tracks.
> 
> I am not much of a Religious person but I feel as if I need to attend Church this coming Sunday as I have not been to Church in years in order to ask forgiveness from Jesus or whatever God or Force that is out there for saying or just thinking that this album may not be all that good...I mean I heard some songs on youtube (again MacBook speakers) and liked them but I still had my doubts and kept judging the new songs based on my horrible sound equipment...basically I still doubted this album would be as good as it is...really it feels like I have sinned for ever putting this album down in any form even if I did not post about it and just had negative thoughts to myself...I was so wrong.
> 
> I may even go make confession with a Priest while I am there and tell him my sins of how I had put down and had negative feelings towards "Meshuggah's" new album before hearing the CD in a decent audio system. I wonder what the priest is going to make of that one...he may tell me I am forgiven and for all I know this Priest may even have a copy of this album himself as well.




Where do you live where you have to drive an hour to buy a CD?


----------



## Hellbound

extendedsolo said:


> Where do you live where you have to drive an hour to buy a CD?




Deep in the Swamps of Louisiana.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

extendedsolo said:


> Where do you live where you have to drive an hour to buy a CD?



Probably somewhere without internet.


----------



## fps

The pairing of MonstroCity and By The Ton are currently absolutely crushing me. Both feel new for Meshuggah, in differing directions. MonstroCity is my Halloween jam, haha.


----------



## coreysMonster

fps said:


> The pairing of MonstroCity and By The Ton are currently absolutely crushing me. Both feel new for Meshuggah, in differing directions. MonstroCity is my Halloween jam, haha.



Totally agree. Both the intro riff and snare-roll thing that happens in that song are so freaking groovy.


----------



## extendedsolo

Regarding montrocity; I've learned up to the solo and after the intro riff where it's only the guitar and it starts a different riff is so interestingly simple. it basically goes on the 8th string (0-0-2-3) but the opens ring. Which is kinda counterintuitive to how most metal bands would play that riff. Then it walks up the same invervallic pattern chromatically. Almost hypnotic and really cool .


----------



## jimmy906

I can't get the riff that starts at 41 seconds into Stifled out of my head. 
There is something really singsong-y about that riff that I just love, it is as if the guitars are telling a riddle, hahaha. 
I'm loving this album, it's really, really cool.


----------



## Spetafrents

My attempt to cover Monstrocity!
Learned by ear so there are LOTS of mistakes!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We got a new Meshuggah rig rundown coming.

This was the teaser picture.


----------



## MFB

I spy with my little eye, someone using TT frets


----------



## StevenC

Holy neck heel Batman!


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

Going to finally see them tomorrow !!!!
Been wanting to see them since they released Obzen........ im excited lol.


----------



## coreysMonster

Meshuggah live Sound better than ever before. The setlist is incredible and they are definitely not slowing down. The lightshow made them look like aliens were landing behind them.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

StevenC said:


> Holy neck heel Batman!



That's not just a heel, that's like the whole damn foot!


----------



## wankerness

How could you even play on the highest frets with a heel like that? Jeez.


----------



## WiseSplinter

StevenC said:


> Holy neck heel Batman!





wankerness said:


> How could you even play on the highest frets with a heel like that? Jeez.



Huh? Where? What? .... huh? Is there a second pic that isn't showing up for me or something?

EDIT: Holy ...., it was so big I thought it was part of the case in the background.


----------



## kingpinMS3

wankerness said:


> How could you even play on the highest frets with a heel like that? Jeez.



like this:

























what a phenominal show...


----------



## prlgmnr

So I thought I'd have a go at learning Born in Dissonance last night but it appears I'm too stupid.


----------



## Cnev

My god that Lethargica section around 5:50.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

prlgmnr said:


> So I thought I'd have a go at learning Born in Dissonance last night but it appears I'm too stupid.



Meshuggah songs: easy for the fret hand, impossible for the picking hand.


----------



## wankerness

Some aren't even easy on the left hand, they like to use weird intervals and uncomfortable stretches. And even more strikingly, incredibly clean hammer-ons/pull-offs. Good luck playing Pravus cleanly! Even the much easier Combustion isn't particularly easy to make sound nice.


----------



## prlgmnr

I just can't get the main rhythm into my head, I'm sure I just need to give it time.

If not, maybe I need to hand over my 8 string to someone competent.


----------



## jmeezle

prlgmnr said:


> I just can't get the main rhythm into my head, I'm sure I just need to give it time.
> 
> If not, maybe I need to hand over my 8 string to someone competent.



Just keep listening... it's one looooong phrase before it loops again. Have fun, it's some fun chugging once you figure it out.


----------



## jimmy906

prlgmnr said:


> I just can't get the main rhythm into my head, I'm sure I just need to give it time.
> 
> If not, maybe I need to hand over my 8 string to someone competent.




think of the rhythm in this way, hopefully this will make sense 
assuming you are tuned half step down, this power chord's base note is on the 5th fret of the 8th string

| = 1 chug
|| = 2 chug etc..

-- = the 2 quick chugs in between.


| -- || -- ||| -- |||| -- |||| -- |||| -- 

repeat that 4 full times, 
and end it with | -- || -- | 
you'll have to play around with that last bit to get the timing right.
jump up to the open 7th string power chord and you can figure it out the rest from there.
Hopefully that helps a little!


----------



## DLG

Cnev said:


> My god that Lethargica section around 5:50.


----------



## wankerness

DLG said:


>



Imgur blacklisted this site so anything you post from there gets taken down almost instantly


----------



## DLG

it was the clay davis sheeeeeiiiiit gif


----------



## wankerness

Love that guy!


----------



## kingpinMS3

When the techs uncovered Tomas' drum kit my wife, a musical layman, goes "Man that's a HUGE drum kit!"


----------



## TimothyLeary

WHAT HAVE YOU BECOME?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

wankerness said:


> Some aren't even easy on the left hand, they like to use weird intervals and uncomfortable stretches. And even more strikingly, incredibly clean hammer-ons/pull-offs. Good luck playing Pravus cleanly! Even the much easier Combustion isn't particularly easy to make sound nice.



I covered Pravis 6 years ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54q09xhFAiA


----------



## Hellbound

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Probably somewhere without internet.



I live where there is internet it is just that this is one Album I really wanted to buy as opposed to just downloading from iTunes and burning to a blank CD.

I love the album art etc. and also one of my favorite things to do is just take long drives in my truck and just listen to awesome music...taking an hour long drive to pick up the last copy this particular hole in the wall music store had of Meshuggah was a perfect excuse for the hour long drive there...and the hour long drive back did not feel long enough.  With this album I swear I could have driven for hours and ended up all the way up North to Canada (down from Louisiana) just listening to this album nonstop...I just could not swing the gas prices for it, 

Seeing these clips with them playing live makes me want to see them that much more...I cannot afford a trip anywhere far until I get paid early November.

I noticed that they will be playing up around New York, PA, and Maryland during this time and well...I have always wanted to visit either New York or Pennsylvania as I have never been anywhere Northeast before and I may just go for it.

It will take all the cash I have to fly out and vacation there for at least a few days while I am there but I think I may just be taking one heck of an awesome trip/vacation to see Meshuggah. 

I quit playing guitar a couple of years ago and just never decided to pick up one again as other hobbies (RC Planes and Copters) just kinda took me away from playing and all my money goes towards RC stuff...now I really want an 8 string along with something like an Axe FX because I need to have that part of my life back again. This album has me motivated to do so...plus I have never played an 8 string before and am really looking forward to it. Still have my Schecter ATX 7 to play on but I really want an 8 string now. 

I am really enjoying the cover videos so keep them coming if you have them.


----------



## philkilla

Hellbound said:


> I am really enjoying the cover videos so keep them coming if you have them.


----------



## Alekke

Hellbound said:


> I am really enjoying the cover videos so keep them coming if you have them.



I managed to do only half of Born in dissonance


----------



## extendedsolo

Alekke said:


> I managed to do only half of Born in dissonance




Are there Lundgrens in that guitar? I see you have a sweet tshirt. Nice job.


----------



## Alekke

extendedsolo said:


> Are there Lundgrens in that guitar? I see you have a sweet tshirt. Nice job.



It used to be. Then I got broke. Now it's Cepheus. Gets the job done, but at least I still have the t-shirt


----------



## Deception

Not new album related, but I decided to challenge myself to learn Bleed. Here's my cover, towards the end on the second last rhythm pattern I messed up a lil bit but tried to get back into it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like we got something else besides the Randalls.


----------



## AlexThorpe

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like we got something else besides the Randalls.



weird, I saw them last night in detroit and it looked like the Randalls were being used. 

On that same note, that was my first live Meshuggah show and it was insane and absolutely incredible. The sound was the best I've ever heard live and the lightshow lived up to the hype.


----------



## erak

So, I was excited because I thought they were playing 9-strings as some of the riffs on the new record seemed to have a very low timbre and pitch. I haven't tried to learn any of them yet, but after seeing some YouTube covers, it seems like they're still on 8s. 

But, "By The Ton" still sounds very low and thick to me. Anybody know the story behind that tune?


----------



## Alberto7

Ugh all this talk about how crazy Meshuggah are live, and I can't go to their gig here in Montreal tomorrow evening.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Saw them on friday and they were using Randalls then as well.

Sounded great and they meant business with that set list.


----------



## Paul McAleer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like we got something else besides the Randalls.



Are those the Fortin Jose amps? 

Would make sense to juggle different heads since there was more than 1 amp used on the album?


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Took a break from the album for a couple weeks before coming back. Totally worth it: what an achievement this thing is. 

Has anyone seen any discussions of the lyrical themes in certain songs? I saw that video where Tomas Haake describes their general thought process for the album (which included amongst other themes, lyrics exploring/reacting to/rejecting terrorism), but I was wondering if the band has commented at all on specific songs. Failing that, if you've seen anything on other forums/websites about lyrical themes that you'd like to link, that'd be cool.

EDIT: found an interesting article/interview with Haake. Probably should have googled more thoroughly before asking this question.


----------



## coreysMonster

That Article said:


> Fredrik (Thorndale, guitar),



Good ol' Fredrik Thorndale!


----------



## Vigaren

O man the Meshuggah live riggs looks absolutely INSANE! For me thats my dream rigg, having Randall Satans (or any fortin amps) and cranking them live!!


----------



## Vigaren

Btw guys, I played a cover of the Sol Niger Within Medley from "fredrik thordendals special defekts" at a music school in Sweden earlier this year! Would love to hear what you meshuggah fans think about it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3oHUWjEQt0&t=52s


----------



## lewis

the fact these amps have a "meshuggah" knob is simply amazing. I want that feature on every amp haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Spicypickles

That's Awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## TimothyLeary

That's beautiful.


----------



## wankerness

What's the source on those pics? Did you somehow get one?  Or is Meshuggah just posting weird candid amp pictures?


----------



## lewis

dat all black one though /\ lovely


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Damn, now I'm wanting one of those amps, myself. They have to be just enormous sounding!


----------



## sakeido

keep checking Fortin's website then. a run is coming up.


----------



## Faldoe

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



HAHA. Thats sick.


----------



## philkilla

Covered this monster of a song tonight


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^ Killin it, man!


----------



## Abaddon9112

The whole vibe this new album gives off is, like, what the Borg Queen from Star Trek and the Xenomorph from Alien groove to while they're having brutal BDSM sex in space. While high.


----------



## philkilla

BrailleDecibel said:


> ^ Killin it, man!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Longshot, but if anyone finds themselves unable to go to the Jan. 20th show in London, I am looking for 2 tickets.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Sermo Lupi said:


> Longshot, but if anyone finds themselves unable to go to the Jan. 20th show in London, I am looking for 2 tickets.



Just looking for the one ticket now (standing, preferably), on the off chance someone has one they cannot use. Cheers!


----------



## prlgmnr

Tomorrow night....

Can't decide what song I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## coreysMonster

prlgmnr said:


> Tomorrow night....
> 
> Can't decide what song I'm looking forward to the most.



All the songs from the new album work incredibly well live.


----------



## StevenC

Saw them Tuesday night in Belfast. Fantastic.


----------



## prlgmnr

So they were just absolutely rock solid but I left mildly disappointed because no New Millennium Cyanide Christ or Mostrocity - Jens really tore into Sane though which was awesome.

Started off right down front and center so for Clockworks I could only really hear drums (not that that wasn't awesome in it's own way). Moved off to the left after that and got the full sound for the rest, as well as a great view of FT hunched over his guitar like something out of Dark Souls.

Probably worth going a second time to stand well back and watch the light show.

Would have been nice if people down the front could put their ....ing phones away for 5 seconds and actually watch a band but hey.

Special mention for The Haunted who are a perfect warm up band (plus Ola Englund from off of the internet was there!)


----------



## Sermo Lupi

prlgmnr said:


> So they were just absolutely rock solid but I left mildly disappointed because no New Millennium Cyanide Christ or Mostrocity - Jens really tore into Sane though which was awesome.
> 
> Started off right down front and center so for Clockworks I could only really hear drums (not that that wasn't awesome in it's own way). Moved off to the left after that and got the full sound for the rest, as well as a great view of FT hunched over his guitar like something out of Dark Souls.
> 
> Probably worth going a second time to stand well back and watch the light show.
> 
> Would have been nice if people down the front could put their ....ing phones away for 5 seconds and actually watch a band but hey.
> 
> Special mention for The Haunted who are a perfect warm up band (plus Ola Englund from off of the internet was there!)



This was for the London show last night? I finally got my tickets and was blown away! Amazing show. 

About the sound: I think we had the same plan, haha. I was directly in the front and about 3 rows back for the first ~6 songs, but the sound was not great (quiet, and not a full mix), plus the pit was right at my back and I was in there with my girlfriend trying to keep the both of us in one piece  A lot of fun, but we made a b-line for Thordendal's side during one of the quieter moments. 

I know what you mean about the setlist. It's hard to complain since it was basically 'Meshuggah: The Greatest Hits', but I was expecting more off the new album. Here's what they played. It'd actually be a great setlist for a new album tour if The Violent Sleep of Reason was sh!t, but seeing as it is one of my favorite albums from them, I would've liked to see them play more than four songs from it. I was waiting all night for Our Rage Won't Die, but they never got to it; since Demiurge and Do Not Look Down have a similar feel to them, I would've preferred they substitute Our Rage Won't Die for one of those songs. 

I was very happy with the show coming away from it, though. I've been a Meshuggah fan for well over a decade now but had never had the chance to see the band live. They absolutely lived up to the hype! One of the tightest performances I've ever seen for sure. 

I hope they're back soon.


----------



## prlgmnr

I was at Manchester on Thursday but the setlist was the same.

I didn't really get into Koloss so personally I'd have been happy with nothing from that album at all, but for what it's worth those songs probably got as big a reaction as anything bar Bleed from the crowd.


----------



## StevenC

I stood beside the mixing desk in Belfast and I've never been so impressed by a band's live sound. Sounded just like the CDs.


----------



## coreysMonster

I'm not gonna lie, Dancers was the weakest song on that setlist. I know a lot of people love it, but that song could have been New Millenium or Shed or whatever two songs it takes up. I get they learned it to prove they could play it live, but it just doesn't groove well with me in their otherwise perfect setlist. They could have played Swarm of Break Bones or whatever, it would've been more interesting to me live!

Maybe it's just me!


----------



## Sermo Lupi

StevenC said:


> I stood beside the mixing desk in Belfast and I've never been so impressed by a band's live sound. Sounded just like the CDs.



Absolutely. I was really impressed. I saw Dream Theater on the Astonishing tour and, whatever misgivings I might have with that album, Petrucci's live tone these days is incredible. Meshuggah is right up there, if not better--not just the guitar tone, but the whole band mix. Like you said, it sounds a lot like the studio mixes from last couple of albums. Ridiculous when you consider it's a product not only of the gear/personnel involved, but also how incredibly tight the band is...



coreysMonster said:


> I'm not gonna lie, Dancers was the weakest song on that setlist. I know a lot of people love it, but that song could have been New Millenium or Shed or whatever two songs it takes up. I get they learned it to prove they could play it live, but it just doesn't groove well with me in their otherwise perfect setlist. They could have played Swarm of Break Bones or whatever, it would've been more interesting to me live!
> 
> Maybe it's just me!



I must be out of the loop: why would they need to prove they could play Dancers to a Discordant System live? They've played it before, including for the Ophidian Trek DVD, right? 

I know what you mean though. It's a great song, but it does take up a lot of space. I would've preferred to see more off the new album since a few fan favorites got cut. Like I said before, I was hoping for Our Rage Won't Die, but people also loved MonstroCity, Stifled, Ivory Tower, By the Ton, none of which got played. I guess it's one of the downsides of having a new album that doesn't have a bad track on it (and it's a good problem to have), but yeah. The show had a great flow to it and I walked away mesmerised, so who am I to recommend tweaks to the setlist?


----------



## gunshow86de

Bill Burr explains Meshuggah......


----------



## coreysMonster

Two worlds I never expected to collide, Meshuggah and fucking Bill Burr.


----------



## wankerness

Wow! That's unexpected. I LOVE his talkshow appearances and his standup specials and once in a while listen to parts of his podcasts and he's never talked about anything other than classic rock, so it's a shocker that he'd even go to a Meshuggah show, let alone LIKE it. The section of that where he explains what Meshuggah - Bleed sounds like by comparing it to someone who hears voices and he does his stupid guy voice for the cymbal and then the demon voice for the bass drum is so great.

I hate that I was unaware of this tour until it was too late. These guys better not break up before I finally see them. Fan since before Nothing, never seen them. I AM AN UTTER FAILURE


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> Wow! That's unexpected. I LOVE his talkshow appearances and his standup specials and once in a while listen to parts of his podcasts and he's never talked about anything other than classic rock, so it's a shocker that he'd even go to a Meshuggah show, let alone LIKE it. The section of that where he explains what Meshuggah - Bleed sounds like by comparing it to someone who hears voices and he does his stupid guy voice for the cymbal and then the demon voice for the bass drum is so great.
> 
> I hate that I was unaware of this tour until it was too late. These guys better not break up before I finally see them. Fan since before Nothing, never seen them. I AM AN UTTER FAILURE



Same here. I'm determined to go and I regret not going in 2016 because I didn't want to miss a world series game.


----------



## Spicypickles

Avid comedy fan, I’ve listened to his podcast for years. He mentions them every now and then, specifically for the drumming since bill drums. I’ve sent him an email regarding the meshuggah lights dude, who basically does them by hand, trying to get on his pod but I haven’t made it past his producer, haha. 

its Almost literally the only metal band he mentions, though.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Spicypickles said:


> Avid comedy fan, I’ve listened to his podcast for years. He mentions them every now and then, specifically for the drumming since bill drums. I’ve sent him an email regarding the meshuggah lights dude, who basically does them by hand, trying to get on his pod but I haven’t made it past his producer, haha.
> 
> its Almost literally the only metal band he mentions, though.



He's mentioned a few others...he's a fan of Lamb of God, for example. 

Most of his metal band recommendations come through his drum teacher, I think. So any bands with big name drummers are probably on his list. I've always wanted to know where he stands on Mike Portnoy because Bill Burr has a famous hatred for prog, yet he shares with Portnoy a huge passion for John Bonham's drumming. Portnoy's probably done more covers of Bonham's stuff than any other drummer, and gone as far as building several replica Bonham drum kits for various projects over the years (including a few that were incorporated into his 'Monster' kits for Dream Theater). So even if Burr's drum teacher didn't name-drop him for all his Modern Drummer Award nods, I'd reckon he must have at least come across the name through the Bonham angle. But anyway, so far as I know he's never mentioned Portnoy in any capacity.


----------



## jonajon91

He's mentioned gojira before, someone sent him mars to sirrius and he was loving it.


----------



## Eptaceros

It's always so exciting when you see someone experiencing that "click" moment with Meshuggah. No other band has that kind of effect on people all across the board, and it always raises my spirits when I hear of another person entering the void. 

I forgot which exact podcast it was, but sometime last October, Bill mentioned going back to Meshuggah and giving them another shot. The song that made him finally click was Stengah, which was also the song that got me over the edge. So happy for him that he got to experience live 'shugg.


----------



## mikernaut

Saw them here at the Fillmore in San Fran on the 28th. 1st time seeing them live and I was 3rd row on the right side in front of Marten. light show was pretty sweet. I also forgot Per was playing with them until I saw his Strandberg and epic beard. The concert did seem to go really quick though.

This vid was from the LA show ( the next day) but basically the same lightshow/performance I saw


----------



## NickS

Eptaceros said:


> It's always so exciting when you see someone experiencing that "click" moment with Meshuggah. No other band has that kind of effect on people all across the board, and it always raises my spirits when I hear of another person entering the void.
> 
> I forgot which exact podcast it was, but sometime last October, Bill mentioned going back to Meshuggah and giving them another shot. The song that made him finally click was Stengah, which was also the song that got me over the edge. So happy for him that he got to experience live 'shugg.



I literally just came to this thread to post about this I'm a fairly new Meshuggah fan, but I was smart enough to go see them here in Seattle Jan. 24th Anyways, I am currently being blown away by "Lethargica", listening to it for at least to tenth time today

I'm pretty sure I could listen to the last 3 minutes of that song all night, at extremely high volume, if it wasn't for the one year old (and the wife)


----------



## Silence2-38554

I got to catch them when they came through SF a few weeks ago. I've been going to metal / hardcore shows for nearly 20 years & that was the most metal fucking show I've ever seen / heard in my life, in the best way possible. Flawless musicianship, mind blowing light show, etc. 10/10 will see them every time I have the opportunity from now on.


----------



## mikernaut

I was randomly listening to Mick Gordon's Wolfenstein music and and was like" wait a minute.. This sounds very Meshuggah influenced" 

Sorry if old news, I hadn't heard it before and thought it was a rather neat collab.


Also alt version , which has a quite cool, diff groove/vibe


----------



## BusinessMan

I've been listening to meshuggah since 2009ish ever since I heard dancers to a discordant system come up on pandora (which is by far my favorite song) I would love to see meshuggah in person but they never come through NM. From the live recordings I've seen and heard I can tell they crush live.


----------



## Triple7

BusinessMan said:


> I've been listening to meshuggah since 2009ish ever since I heard dancers to a discordant system come up on pandora (which is by far my favorite song) I would love to see meshuggah in person but they never come through NM. From the live recordings I've seen and heard I can tell they crush live.



They do indeed crush live. My wife isn't a fan when listening to their albums...but won't pass up an opportunity to see them live. We have seen them 3 times now, and she holds them as one of the best live shows she's ever seen.


----------



## fps

So, been listening to them since about 2000 and bought Nothing before it was technically released in Britain. The old mix of Nothing (yellow) remains my favourite record by them. It's so organic, endless and edgeless universe, a real loneliness in a desert vibe. I've been really enjoying the last couple of records, and their live show genuinely floored me. They just played, with an incredible light show, and being there and feeling that it was just extraordinary. It was on the anniversary tour a couple years back, they played pretty much everything I wanted to hear.


----------



## Werecow

Not sure if anyone follows the channel but Johan Segeborn has revealed himself to be a friend of Fredrik Thordendal. His last few videos have been demoing lots of Fredrik's vintage guitar collection, and the videos were shot in Fredrik's studio that "he built to record his upcoming solo album". The collection of guitars and wall of different amps behind him is immense.

The music is obviously far-removed from Meshuggah but the studio and gear is impressive.


----------



## IGC

fps said:


> So, been listening to them since about 2000 and bought Nothing before it was technically released in Britain. The old mix of Nothing (yellow) remains my favourite record by them. It's so organic, endless and edgeless universe, a real loneliness in a desert vibe. I've been really enjoying the last couple of records, and their live show genuinely floored me. They just played, with an incredible light show, and being there and feeling that it was just extraordinary. It was on the anniversary tour a couple years back, they played pretty much everything I wanted to hear.





Yeah, still have my yellow Nothing album cover authentic concert t-shirt from when I saw them at Peabodys in Cleveland Ohio in like 07 I think. That show blew my mind like nothing I had ever heard or seen before live. It was a small enough place that you could get right up close to the stage if you got thru the mosh pit. But still from bar to stage like 20 steps away. I think they were using the Line Six Vettas and Nevborns...was so cool!


----------



## gunshow86de

Per posted this on his youtube......


----------



## eggy in a bready

meshuggah is the absolute best shit to slap in the car with.



3:29 = you're driving head-on into a minivan containing a family of five

4:38 = first responders survey the aftermath of corpses mangled in the fiery wreckage


----------



## JEngelking

gunshow86de said:


> Per posted this on his youtube......




God damn that was cool.


----------



## bostjan

Just saw this; kind of funny


----------



## bostjan

Just saw this; kind of funny


----------



## isispelican

nice new interview with santa claus


----------



## p0ke

Bump:



Doug N said:


> Searched for a mega, sorry if it already exists. Anyway, Thordendal is back full-time with the band and Pers is out. Working on a new album!
> 
> https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/m...album-announces-return-of-fredrik-thordendal/


----------



## nightlight

That's good news. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Alex79

mikernaut said:


> I was randomly listening to Mick Gordon's Wolfenstein music and and was like" wait a minute.. This sounds very Meshuggah influenced"
> 
> Sorry if old news, I hadn't heard it before and thought it was a rather neat collab.
> 
> 
> Also alt version , which has a quite cool, diff groove/vibe




TBH that was the best part of the game!


----------



## isispelican

Lots of pics on their facebook. So nice to see Fredrik back! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=301502477998840&set=a.244845050331250


----------



## Bdtunn

Eeeegads a 7 string!


----------



## gunshow86de

7 string Stoneman eh?


----------



## Apex1rg7x

7 string Stoneman with an Evertune I see...also, damn he looks old these days haha


----------



## Wildebeest

The Evertune! Have they been using them for a while? I have fallen out of the loop with this band, but I have been patiently waiting for the next Fredrik album.

Just yesterday, I was daydreaming about a Fujigen M8M with an Evertune.


----------



## mlp187

Wildebeest said:


> The Evertune! Have they been using them for a while? I have fallen out of the loop with this band, but I have been patiently waiting for the next Fredrik album.
> 
> Just yesterday, I was daydreaming about a Fujigen M8M with an Evertune.


Dude I am still stuck @ Chaosphere. I just found out FT took a break a couple of weeks ago! Hopeful SNW2 is incoming!


----------



## MetalheadMC

https://metalinjection.net/tour-dat...rican-tour-in-early-2022-with-converge-torche


----------



## sakeido

Headline got me excited for Canadian dates but nope it's just a US tour. Lame.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/m...r-is-undergoing-treatment-for-skin-condition/

One of the members has a skin condition needing to be treated on his hands. Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uh



This might be a sample of new Meshuggah music? 

https://immutable.se/


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uh
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a sample of new Meshuggah music?
> 
> https://immutable.se/



Man...if so...jeez I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So uh
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a sample of new Meshuggah music?
> 
> https://immutable.se/





CanserDYI said:


> Man...if so...jeez I'm underwhelmed.


1-April


----------



## gunshow86de

I want to believe...


----------



## Musiscience

This is real. The original video is from an official website associated with Meshuggah and linked to all their socials. Really hyped for this.

https://immutable.se/


----------



## StevenC

I heard there's a Quake bass involved


----------



## Paul McAleer

I’m so ready for good “djent” music again, it’s been too long.


----------



## Mastercook006

Musiscience said:


> This is real. The original video is from an official website associated with Meshuggah and linked to all their socials. Really hyped for this.
> 
> https://immutable.se/



No mention neither on their Twitter, insta nor on nuclear blast's.

2/10 made me reply


----------



## chipchappy

i hope the meshuggah boys bring it, whenever that is. I feel like my butthole will never be the same after the new vildhjarta


----------



## coreysMonster

Mastercook006 said:


> No mention neither on their Twitter, insta nor on nuclear blast's.
> 
> 2/10 made me reply


I was curious since the website says it's owned by Atomic Fire Records, and checked Nuclear Blast and sure enough, Meshuggah's no longer in their roster https://www.nuclearblast.de/band, while they ARE in Atomic Fire's roster https://label.atomicfire-records.com/artists/. However, both companies are registered in Donzdorf, Germany (see their Impressum), which is a tiny village in southern Germany, so I'm guessing it's no coincidence that they have a similar name, are from the same small town, and have this clip talking about an *April 1* release.
I'm calling shenanigans, but _official _ones.


----------



## Musiscience

coreysMonster said:


> I was curious since the website says it's owned by Atomic Fire Records, and checked Nuclear Blast and sure enough, Meshuggah's no longer in their roster https://www.nuclearblast.de/band, while they ARE in Atomic Fire's roster https://label.atomicfire-records.com/artists/. However, both companies are registered in Donzdorf, Germany (see their Impressum), which is a tiny village in southern Germany, so I'm guessing it's no coincidence that they have a similar name, are from the same small town, and have this clip talking about an *April 1* release.
> I'm calling shenanigans, but _official _ones.



Exactly, this isn’t fake. Maybe shenanigans, but official ones.


----------



## StevenC

There is a Meshuggah album coming out this year


----------



## Dwellingers

https://www.loudersound.com/feature...e-able-to-enjoy-it-not-be-mauled-and-run-over

Frederik out - or not really involved? Hoping for some Jens' tunes this time around.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Imo the teaser mix sounds weird to me, right before the ambient solo kicks in there’s an unnatural stereo wideness to the rhythm tracks or some excessive side chaining going on? Hopefully someone will chime in and tell me that my ears are shot.




Dwellingers said:


> https://www.loudersound.com/feature...e-able-to-enjoy-it-not-be-mauled-and-run-over
> 
> Frederik out - or not really involved? Hoping for some Jens' tunes this time around.



Sounds like he’s still in the band, he went back right after Per retired from touring duties. He’s probably putting small inputs here and there besides strictly recording his leads. My hunch is that he’s still working on Sol Niger Within, probably tryihn to acquire guest artists in the middle of the pandemic


----------



## Razerjack

coreysMonster said:


> I was curious since the website says it's owned by Atomic Fire Records, and checked Nuclear Blast and sure enough, Meshuggah's no longer in their roster https://www.nuclearblast.de/band, while they ARE in Atomic Fire's roster https://label.atomicfire-records.com/artists/. However, both companies are registered in Donzdorf, Germany (see their Impressum), which is a tiny village in southern Germany, so I'm guessing it's no coincidence that they have a similar name, are from the same small town, and have this clip talking about an *April 1* release.
> I'm calling shenanigans, but _official _ones.


Atomic Fire is created by Nuclear Blast's former owner, who was dissatisfied by how NB was run (he got bought out by a French media company)，and took a few former NB bands with him (Opeth, Meshuggah, Amorphis, Helloween etc.) So while April 1st shenanigans is not off the table (and weirdly on brand for Meshuggah), atomic fire records is legit.


----------



## coreysMonster

Razerjack said:


> Atomic Fire is created by Nuclear Blast's former owner, who was dissatisfied by how NB was run (he got bought out by a French media company)，and took a few former NB bands with him (Opeth, Meshuggah, Amorphis, Helloween etc.) So while April 1st shenanigans is not off the table (and weirdly on brand for Meshuggah), atomic fire records is legit.


I did not know that, that explains many things. Appreciate the info!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well the Atomic Fire label name makes sense now.


----------



## Triple7

chipchappy said:


> i hope the meshuggah boys bring it, whenever that is. I feel like my butthole will never be the same after the new vildhjarta



Yeah, that was my album of 21 for sure. They crushed it.


----------



## damigu

Paul McAleer said:


> Imo the teaser mix sounds weird to me, right before the ambient solo kicks in there’s an unnatural stereo wideness to the rhythm tracks or some excessive side chaining going on? Hopefully someone will chime in and tell me that my ears are shot.



tl;dr: As Tom toms on Tom's tom-toms, the tom-toms go "tom tom tom tom tom tom tom tom."


I suspect what you're hearing is the way Haake's toms are panned. The fill he's doing at that part seems to be hitting one tom consistently while the other hand progresses down the other toms. Because his toms are tuned so low and are hard to distinguish from each other, it seems like something in the sound field is expanding toward the right.

With my better headphones I hear each tom individually and don't get that sense of sound field movement -- instead, I just get a good spatial sense of where his toms are on his kit. With a set of still-good-but-not-great headphones the toms mush together a bit and it gives feel similar to a very slow phaser sweeping the sound field.


----------



## p0ke

Eh, sounded like a pretty generic tom fill to me  The whole thing felt pretty much as generic as possible though, all the way down to the video thing.

One point though - am I mistaken, or do the chugging guitars seem to be played higher than usual? I mean, it doesn't sound like their typical low F or whatever string chugging, but rather something around the B on a standard tuned 7-string. I could just be totally deaf as well


----------



## karjim

Guys the kick and snare dont sound like Thomas' kit at all , specially his tribal trashy snare. It feels like a midi kit, it lacks some room, some transient in toms fill. The tuning is weird, the video is too flashy. After TVSOR and its very organic sound it would be a huge step down. I wont bet an euro on this one.


----------



## Matt08642

Can't wait for that clip to be real and everyone will start saying "After listening to it 40 more times the sound I didn't like is growing on me"


----------



## Ataraxia2320

karjim said:


> It feels like a midi kit, it lacks some room, some transient in toms fill.



No way the band who have used drumkit from hell on previous records would use a midi kit.  

In all seriousness though, the last 2 albums sounded amazing and more natural.


----------



## coreysMonster

Unpopular opinion: Koloss is the single worst-sounding Meshuggah record (sound-wise, the songs are killer). TVSoR sounded insanely good though. It'd be a shame if they had to go back to using MIDI drums and ampsims, but it'd also be understandable considering the lack of touring income the past two years.
EDIT: Maybe also lack of funds / time due to Fredrik funding Sp Def 2? Maybe? Please?


----------



## I play music

coreysMonster said:


> Unpopular opinion: Koloss is the single worst-sounding Meshuggah record (sound-wise, the songs are killer). TVSoR sounded insanely good though. It'd be a shame if they had to go back to using MIDI drums and ampsims, but it'd also be understandable considering the lack of touring income the past two years.
> EDIT: Maybe also lack of funds / time due to Fredrik funding Sp Def 2? Maybe? Please?


if Frederik has his own studio then I don't think they'd have to use midi drums and ampsims because of moneys


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This thread is classic SSO.


----------



## p0ke

Here's a thought:

With the release date supposedly set to 1st of April, could this be a pre-emptive April fools pun? Like, imagine if they made this to see how people react and to test how much hype something sub-par would generate, only to drop the actual new (hopefully really awesome) stuff on that date.


----------



## I play music

p0ke said:


> Here's a thought:
> 
> With the release date supposedly set to 1st of April, could this be a pre-emptive April fools pun? Like, imagine if they made this to see how people react and to test how much hype something sub-par would generate, only to drop the actual new (hopefully really awesome) stuff on that date.


my comment 1 page back ;-)


----------



## Paul McAleer

Seems this Friday they’ll drop a single and possibly a music video


----------



## coreysMonster




----------



## ArtDecade

Alright. Its been 30+ years, but I am still willing to give this band another chance to understand the hubbub.


----------



## BusinessMan

ArtDecade said:


> Alright. Its been 30+ years, but I am still willing to give this band another chance to understand the hubbub.



Listen to dancers of a discordant system and obzen (my two personal favorite tracks, if you havent already). And the way I understand meshuggah, is that they're not really a band going for musicality as they are complex rhythm. Perhaps the edm of metal?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ArtDecade said:


> Alright. Its been 30+ years, but I am still willing to give this band another chance to understand the hubbub.



Listen for the drums, that's what I do.


----------



## Veldar

coreysMonster said:


> Unpopular opinion: Koloss is the single worst-sounding Meshuggah record (sound-wise, the songs are killer). TVSoR sounded insanely good though. It'd be a shame if they had to go back to using MIDI drums and ampsims, but it'd also be understandable considering the lack of touring income the past two years.
> EDIT: Maybe also lack of funds / time due to Fredrik funding Sp Def 2? Maybe? Please?



I kinda love uow Koloss sounds, it's so compressed that for me it gives it a meditative quality. Which sounds silly considering how heavy the band is but I wouldn't say it's aggressive at all


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ArtDecade said:


> Alright. Its been 30+ years, but I am still willing to give this band another chance to understand the hubbub.



See them live if you can. I enjoyed the odd song by them but hearing their music in a live setting made me really appreciate them. They are a band I need to be in the mood for though.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> See them live if you can. I enjoyed the odd song by them but hearing their music in a live setting made me really appreciate them.



Agreed. I just looked at some old photos and came across a few from when I saw them live in 2007. I can't really explain it, but it was an experience unlike any other band I've seen live.



Lorcan Ward said:


> They are a band I need to be in the mood for though.



Same here, it takes a very specific mood, and even then I mostly enjoy their older, pre 8-string albums. That said, I really dig their latest album because of that haunting/nightmare feel it has to it.


----------



## Pietjepieter

They blow me away every time I see them live, and therefor I love them.
But I must also say that I almost never make it trough a entire album. Their is someting in the music that really works live, but listen to them at home or something almost never works for me.

But curios to the new song, that is for sure!


----------



## Musiscience

Pietjepieter said:


> They blow me away every time I see them live, and therefor I love them.
> But I must also say that I almost never make it trough a entire album. Their is someting in the music that really works live, but listen to them at home or something almost never works for me.
> 
> But curios to the new song, that is for sure!


They absolutely crush live. Probably the best live show I have seen to date. Something about the rhythm, lighting and pounding low end makes for such a satisfying experience. 

Will by tickets in a heartbeat if they come back to Montreal someday.


----------



## gunch

ArtDecade said:


> Alright. Its been 30+ years, but I am still willing to give this band another chance to understand the hubbub.




Listen to I and come out the other side a fucking chad


----------



## Matt08642

ArtDecade said:


> Alright. Its been 30+ years, but I am still willing to give this band another chance to understand the hubbub.



As a fan of the band, I'd be hard pressed to correctly identify a solid 90% of their catalog beyond "Oh yeah I like this one, it goes BWOW DUN DUN D-DUN BWWWWOOOOOWWWOOOOOOOW", but dang it if it isn't the most brutal BWOW sound.


----------



## VGK17

They confirmed 4/1/22 as the release date and that video is Meshuggah.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, the little writeup attached to the announcement on their Instagram page is all kinds of cringe worthy, but it still makes me excited for the new album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, the little writeup attached to the announcement on their Instagram page is all kinds of cringe worthy, but it still makes me excited for the new album.



I’m going to try and forgot I read that. It felt like a joke post from the djent shitposting page : / 

Regardless looking forward to the album!


----------



## Genome

Musiscience said:


> They absolutely crush live. Probably the best live show I have seen to date. Something about the rhythm, lighting and pounding low end makes for such a satisfying experience.
> 
> Will by tickets in a heartbeat if they come back to Montreal someday.



Yeah, I didn't "get" Meshuggah until I saw them live. First time I saw them was the show they actually filmed for most of The Ophidian Trek - they were supporting Devin Townsend and I think I remember Devin commenting on how on earth he was meant to follow it.


----------



## Paul McAleer

This album is going to be nuts


----------



## Matt08642

Paul McAleer said:


> This album is going to be nuts




The way the solo creeps in, chefs kiss


----------



## Bdtunn

Damn!!!!!


----------



## DeathByButterslax

I dig it, also the guitars sound fantastic, not so nasally


----------



## Ralyks

It sounds like Meshuggah. And that's all I'm asking for. Bring on April 1st!


----------



## gunshow86de

Paul McAleer said:


> This album is going to be nuts




For those that missed it, this one is up (for now).


----------



## Triple7

Love it! Love the more organic sounding guitars too. I nice change.


----------



## Alberto7

Matt08642 said:


> The way the solo creeps in, chefs kiss



I loved that. The beginning of the solo gave me some Ron Jarzombek vibes.



DeathByButterslax said:


> I dig it, also the guitars sound fantastic, not so nasally





Triple7 said:


> Love it! Love the more organic sounding guitars too. I nice change.



I'm digging that also. I feel like TVSoR was getting there already on some songs, to a bit of a warmer guitar sound. They're nailing it here. Wonder how the final mix will differ from these YR uploads.


----------



## CanserDYI

What did they use for gear on the Obzen album? That guitar tone is fluid yet grindy and I'd love to know how they did it.


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque

I like how with the last several albums they've managed to get the bass to stand out distinctly in the mix like on Destroy Erase Improve and Chaosphere again. On their earlier 8-string albums it really sounds like they were running the bass through the exact same POD patches as the guitars, and just trying to get all three instruments to blend into like this massive slamming wall of riff. With Koloss, TVSOR, and this new one you can very easily hear the bass as a distinct instrument even though its usually tuned to the same pitch as the 8-strings.


----------



## Opion

What in the hell is going on at 2:14 drumming wise, I cannot wrap my head around that. I think this record is going to be crushing judging by that alone


----------



## Alberto7

Opion said:


> What in the hell is going on at 2:14 drumming wise, I cannot wrap my head around that. I think this record is going to be crushing judging by that alone



That is where Tomas grows a third arm


----------



## Riffer

Also track list was leaked apparently. There's a 9 minute instrumental!!! I'm super excited. I think tomorrow is when pre-orders go up. Hopefully they have some cool packages to grab.

1. Broken Cog 5:35
2. The Abysmal Eye 4:55
3. Light The Shortening Fuse 4:28
4. Phantoms 4:53
5. Ligature Marks 5:13
6. God He Sees In Mirrors 5:28
7. They Move Below 9:35 (Instrumental)
8. Kaleidoscope 4:07
9. Black Cathedral 2:00 (Instrumental)
10. I Am That Thirst 4:40
11. The Faultless 4:48
12. Armies Of The Preposterous 5:15
13. Past Tense 5:46


----------



## Ralyks

Preorders are up. Got the colored vinyl, shirt, and it comes with a patch! Neat!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Song is fine, mix is weak.


----------



## neurosis

Hey @Ralyks where did you order from? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chipchappy

ok Abysmal Eye sounds pretty sick


----------



## Riffer

I ordered from 2 different places because I wanted the transparent black splatter vinyl and that was only offered on this site https://visionmerch.com/atomicfire/meshuggah/

But I wanted a shirt and the free patch too and that first site didn’t have any shirts or patches so I got that on this site https://www.omerch.com/shop/meshuggah/

Paid $85.59 total for all of it.


----------



## Avedas

Riffer said:


> I ordered from 2 different places because I wanted the transparent black splatter vinyl and that was only offered on this site https://visionmerch.com/atomicfire/meshuggah/
> 
> But I wanted a shirt and the free patch too and that first site didn’t have any shirts or patches so I got that on this site https://www.omerch.com/shop/meshuggah/
> 
> Paid $85.59 total for all of it.


Wow there's a cassette tape version! Now I just need to find the boombox I had in 1996.


----------



## coreysMonster

I'm grinning like an idiot, Abysmal Eye is fantastic. I was worried TVSoR would be their last album, and I'm glad it wasn't. They've still got it!

EDIT: Absolutely loving the backbeat verse part


----------



## StevenC

Really like the new song. Though, the start sounds like the end of a Meshuggah song.


----------



## Alberto7

Avedas said:


> Wow there's a cassette tape version! Now I just need to find the boombox I had in 1996.



This is the third time I've seen an artist release (or announce the release of) a cassette within the last year, the other ones being Steven Wilson with his The Future Bites album, and Porcupine Tree's release slated for later this year. I wonder if this has been a trend for a while and I've just totally missed it until now.


----------



## gunshow86de

Alberto7 said:


> This is the third time I've seen an artist release (or announce the release of) a cassette within the last year, the other ones being Steven Wilson with his The Future Bites album, and Porcupine Tree's release slated for later this year. I wonder if this has been a trend for a while and I've just totally missed it until now.



It's been a trend in more underground death metal for at least the past 5 years now. It must finally be spreading.


----------



## Alberto7

gunshow86de said:


> It's been a trend in more underground death metal for at least the past 5 years now. It must finally be spreading.



Ooh I see. I haven't been much in the underground scenes of pretty much anything for the last decade, unfortunately,  but that's interesting to hear.


----------



## Dwellingers

Casette is really cheep compared to Vinyl - and easier to grap in the merch booth than Vinyls - fits right in the cuts pocket!


----------



## StevenC

Alberto7 said:


> Ooh I see. I haven't been much in the underground scenes of pretty much anything for the last decade, unfortunately,  but that's interesting to hear.


Even Taylor Swift has been doing it for her last few releases


----------



## damigu

Alberto7 said:


> This is the third time I've seen an artist release (or announce the release of) a cassette within the last year, the other ones being Steven Wilson with his The Future Bites album, and Porcupine Tree's release slated for later this year. I wonder if this has been a trend for a while and I've just totally missed it until now.



The under-30 crowd sees cassettes as vintage cool in the way that over-30s see vinyl. Also, I think the trend involves an element of backlash against the "listen to songs à la carte" behavior that comes with digital media -- on vinyl or cassette, you have to listen to the whole album in the order the artists/producers intended with no convenient song skipping (or the order your friend created for you on a mixtape).

Unfortunately, the new cassette decks and players being made use absolutely poop mechanisms with a lot of wow and flutter (worse than even the garbage tape players had back in the day). I think many of the kids think that's part of the vintage vibe, but it isn't. I'm glad I still have my Technics tape deck from 30 years ago.


----------



## Alberto7

StevenC said:


> Even Taylor Swift has been doing it for her last few releases



Yeah I'm clearly out of the loop on this trend


----------



## StevenC

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah I'm clearly out of the loop on this trend


I don't understand it at all. Vinyl is an objectively fun medium because it's massive, very physical and high quality. CDs are an objectively good medium because they're cheap, have loads of space, high quality and you can fit a book in the case. Digital is an objectively good medium because it's incredibly convenient, can be high quality, cheap and requires the least resources.

Tapes just suck. It's all the bad stuff from everything else. They wear like records, breakable like CDs, the cases aren't a good fit for artwork, and they are the quality of a bad Limewire rip.

Their benefits are all present in other media, except that CD I guess you can skip songs but it's not hard to import the track list into a DAW to make one long track.


----------



## Alberto7

Tape is just kinda cool cause it moves.
Being the fidgety child I always was (and still am), do you know how many tapes I destroyed because I was having too much fun moving the little gears and taking the tape out? Too many 

Really though, I just remember tape being a whole lotta trouble. It's kinda nice for nostalgic reasons, but not something I'd consider buying if not for that.


----------



## StevenC

Alberto7 said:


> Tape is just kinda cool cause it moves.
> Being the fidgety child I always was (and still am), do you know how many tapes I destroyed because I was having too much fun moving the little gears and taking the tape out? Too many
> 
> Really though, I just remember tape being a whole lotta trouble. It's kinda nice for nostalgic reasons, but not something I'd consider buying if not for that.


That's what makes tape a great effect.


----------



## Mwoit

I like collecting tapes as they're cheap and it's kind of fun. That's about it. I don't really pick up physical copies of music unless it's a band I love, I'll try and pick up the vinyl. I pick up tape if that's the next option because usually they're a limited run and the tapes themselves can be a cool colour.

I never buy CDs anymore.


----------



## wankerness

My one zoomer friend that I know buys tapes only does cause she has a tape deck in her old beater car, and you can get books on tape for about 1/4 the cost of the same books on CD and there's slightly less switching required since tapes can hold 90 minutes to CDs' 80.  I don't think she knew that bands were now releasing on cassettes. That's funny. I agree the format is objectively quite bad. Its main benefit back in the day was that you could easily record "on the fly" to it while you absolutely could not do that with CDs, you'd have to assemble the CD on a computer first and then burn it all at once. I definitely made many mix tapes back in the day (late 90s) by just hitting record when a song I liked came on the radio, or sometimes by holding a microphone on my walkman up to a TV. 

Oh and I don't really like the new Meshuggah song too much. I tend to prefer their grindy, bludgeony off-kilter songs over the speed picking ones more like this/The Demon is Surveillance. Their last album had some corkers, but overall I still think Chaosphere, I, Catch-33 and Koloss are my favs. But, I think the advance single on Koloss ended up being my least favorite song on the album, so I'm not going to let it dampen my enthusiasm!!


----------



## mongey

I’m a bit torn. I like the new track but much as I like the band and their past albums I just don’t know if i need a whole new album of more of the same. Was hoping they might change it up a Little.


----------



## Musiscience

Abysmal Eye is sick through and through. Typical Meshuggah. First listen is “eh it chuggs”. Second listen you start to hear the details in the rythm. Third listen and you just know this album is going to spin very often over the next years. 

Wake me up when March ends.


----------



## Matt08642

damigu said:


> Unfortunately, the new cassette decks and players being made use absolutely poop mechanisms with a lot of wow and flutter (worse than even the garbage tape players had back in the day). I think many of the kids think that's part of the vintage vibe, but it isn't. I'm glad I still have my Technics tape deck from 30 years ago.



Correct - If you watch Techmoan on YouTube he documents a lot of new players, and they're basically all bottom of the barrel cheap garbage dressed up a bit.


----------



## Leviathus

New single is cool. Dig the guitar part that comes in around the 3 minute mark.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Not bad, drums sound better in my car than in headphones. Solo didn’t do much for me. I do dig that verse though - groovy ‘Shuggah is my favorite ‘Shuggah.

Also - not that it matters, but should we drop the date from the thread title for it’s
tenth (make that eleventh) anniversary?


----------



## BusinessMan

Quiet Coil said:


> Also - not that it matters, but should we drop the date from the thread title for it’s
> tenth (make that eleventh) anniversary?



Damn has koloss really been out that long? I remember when that one came out. Now I feel old.


----------



## ramses

You can actually dance to the syncopation in the new single.


----------



## StevenC

BusinessMan said:


> Damn has koloss really been out that long? I remember when that one came out. Now I feel old.


In just over a month, Obzen will be 14.

Meshuggah managed 2 albums in 14 years.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> In just over a month, Obzen will be 14.
> 
> Meshuggah managed 2 albums in 14 years.


tool says hold my beer.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> tool says hold my beer.


Never forget Cynic saying before KBTFU came out that we won't have to wait 6 years for the next one.


----------



## SD83

@ new single: Really like it so far. Looking forward to the album.

@ tapes: Just had a longer conversation with my dad after reading this who was hugely into tapes and still has his high/mid-end cassette player and his reel-to-reel deck playing pretty much daily (my nephew, who is two, absolutely loves the reel-to-reel, doesn't care about the music at all, but it has to be running )... you can have good quality and durability with cassettes. But those cost upwards of 15€ over ten years ago, per cassette, empty. And you'd need a good player. Which as it has been stated, is pretty hopeless these days. 
I did switch from CDs to digital & vinyl a few years back as to me CDs are just an inferior way to story digital data, but never considered cassette... however, I think it sometimes depends on the band if a certain format "fits". Fear Factory on vinyl for example just makes no sense to me. Though if Meshuggah released their records on tape, not cassette but the big reel-to-reel stuff (not sure about the proper vocabulary, english is not my first language, sorry), I might be all over that stuff. That, and a really heavy, steam-punkish reel-to-reel player with lots of rusty steel and moving parts, open gears...


----------



## decoy205

BusinessMan said:


> Damn has koloss really been out that long? I remember when that one came out. Now I feel old.



I remember when None came out. I must be almost dead  haha.


----------



## wankerness

I'm such an old I remember being hyped about them getting signed to a new label cause it meant I could buy the CD of Nothing at Kmart when it came out (and I did!!!). Ah, the good old days of physical media being a thing.


----------



## ArtDecade

wankerness said:


> Ah, the good old days of physical media being a thing.



Still is. Any music not on a CD doesn't get heard around my house.


----------



## wankerness

ArtDecade said:


> Still is. Any music not on a CD doesn't get heard around my house.



It's not a thing in mainstream stores, unless you want the most recent Billy Eilish album or vinyl reissues of 60s/70s classic rock albums. And I'd say a good 98% of people will just think you're crazy if you do anything other than Spotify/Apple Music. The days of being able to go to a podunk Walmart and be able to get all kinds of metal albums are long gone. Even Best Buy, etc pretty much have no music anymore. I remember browsing for an hour at a time at Media Play and Best Buy back around 2001 and blind buying all kinds of stuff like Pain of Salvation or Opeth or whatever, but those days are not coming back with how pathetic sales are these days (and how little marketing/support labels give to artists anymore, as a result). This year was the first I can recall where some band I'd been keeping up with the discography of contracted their major LP releases to "you have to order straight from them on a website and supplies are limited." 

I still have a pretty strict policy of buying anything on disc if I listen to it more than a couple times. But, at this point I have about 15 cardboard boxes filled with glorified coasters. Finding a CD and putting it in the player is just so much harder than playing the same thing off my phone!

Long way of saying, that was a glorious, short window of time where Meshuggah could be found in big box stores anywhere in the country!


----------



## CanserDYI

Meshuggah is just tool for djent guys. Change my mind.


----------



## ArtDecade

wankerness said:


> It's not a thing in mainstream stores, unless you want the most recent Billy Eilish album or vinyl reissues of 60s/70s classic rock albums. And I'd say a good 98% of people will just think you're crazy if you do anything other than Spotify/Apple Music. The days of being able to go to a podunk Walmart and be able to get all kinds of metal albums are long gone. Even Best Buy, etc pretty much have no music anymore. I remember browsing for an hour at a time at Media Play and Best Buy back around 2001 and blind buying all kinds of stuff like Pain of Salvation or Opeth or whatever, but those days are not coming back with how pathetic sales are these days (and how little marketing/support labels give to artists anymore, as a result). This year was the first I can recall where some band I'd been keeping up with the discography of contracted their major LP releases to "you have to order straight from them on a website and supplies are limited."
> 
> I still have a pretty strict policy of buying anything on disc if I listen to it more than a couple times. But, at this point I have about 15 cardboard boxes filled with glorified coasters. Finding a CD and putting it in the player is just so much harder than playing the same thing off my phone!
> 
> Long way of saying, that was a glorious, short window of time where Meshuggah could be found in big box stores anywhere in the country!



I have never bought an MP3 and it is 2022. I have thousands upon thousands of CDs. And I buy more each week.


----------



## iamaom

That album art sucks.



ArtDecade said:


> I have never bought an MP3 and it is 2022. I have thousands upon thousands of CDs. And I buy more each week.


How on earth do you organize them all?


----------



## ArtDecade

iamaom said:


> That album art sucks.
> 
> 
> How on earth do you organize them all?



Genre. Artist. Year.
Box Sets all together in a different room.


----------



## brector

ArtDecade said:


> I have never bought an MP3 and it is 2022. I have thousands upon thousands of CDs. And I buy more each week.


And you are the exception, not the rule


----------



## ArtDecade

brector said:


> And you are the exception, not the rule



I'm okay with that. I collect albums and have a massive collection. And thus far, zero bands that I like release in digital only. Also, GenX are getting older. Much like the vinyl boom of recent years, CDs will resurge soon enough.


----------



## CanserDYI

ArtDecade said:


> I'm okay with that. I collect albums and have a massive collection. And thus far, zero bands that I like release in digital only. Also, GenX are getting older. Much like the vinyl boom of recent years, CDs will resurge soon enough.


While I agree, I just find changing CD's and stuff to listen to another song very annoying! I love being able to ask google to throw on whatever song comes to mind, or set up my own playlist so I don't have song ADD going through CD's.

That being said, I genuinely miss Album art, and sleeves and reading the liner notes, and lyrics, etc.


----------



## brector

CanserDYI said:


> While I agree, I just find changing CD's and stuff to listen to another song very annoying! I love being able to ask google to throw on whatever song comes to mind, or set up my own playlist so I don't have song ADD going through CD's.
> 
> That being said, I genuinely miss Album art, and sleeves and reading the liner notes, and lyrics, etc.


This is why I ripped all my CDs as lossless to my NAS. Same quality, instant access, playlists, etc.

I miss the art, etc. as well. It's why I purchase vinyl for the bands I care about


----------



## Dwellingers

I prefer CDs snd Vinyls- my way of supporting bands. Got around 800 CDs and 300 Vinyls - work in progress. Still have a library of MP3 and and use streaming to check out new (obscure death and black metal)- and old stuff (beatles, Yes abd the like). I have newer payed for a streaming service and newer will - I only have axcess though work. Streaming service fuck over artist more that labels did in the good ol' days. Spotify Vs. Young illustrate this quite well.


----------



## coreysMonster

I get CDs when I can, mostly for in the car. I vastly prefer listening to an album than a Spotify playlist on shuffle or something, and you never have to worry about losing internet while driving in the country / mountains with CDs (which is also why I keep a physical road map in my car, just in case).


----------



## CanserDYI

coreysMonster said:


> I get CDs when I can, mostly for in the car. I vastly prefer listening to an album than a Spotify playlist on shuffle or something, and you never have to worry about losing internet while driving in the country / mountains with CDs (which is also why I keep a physical road map in my car, just in case).


Very very good point that I will concede to!


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> That being said, I genuinely miss Album art, and sleeves and reading the liner notes, and lyrics, etc.


My younger brother has never bought an album in his life but he loves Janelle Monae's first two concept albums and got me into her. I bought the CDs for myself and casually mentioned how good the liner notes were and he genuinely had no idea what I was going on about. In true concept album fashion, there's additional narrative content in there but, having never owned an album, my brother didn't know that the picture on the front was also a book sometimes.


----------



## coreysMonster

CanserDYI said:


> Very very good point that I will concede to!


I'll counter myself with the fact that you can put thousands of mp3s on your phone, so CDs are still kinda unnecessary for that lol.


----------



## Dooky

mongey said:


> I’m a bit torn. I like the new track but much as I like the band and their past albums I just don’t know if i need a whole new album of more of the same. Was hoping they might change it up a Little.


Speak for yourself. More of the same is fine by me.


----------



## buriedoutback

I liked the teaser track.
I tried twice to sit and listen to the new song all the way through. I can't do it. IMO it's just a little boring. 
I have a feeling that (FOR ME) it'll be like violent sleep (which I bought on CD) ... a couple good songs and the rest are too repetitive/boring. Maybe they'll surprise me.


----------



## Veldar

What's the chance of Martin writing another "The Last Vigil"


----------



## Triple7

Veldar said:


> What's the chance of Martin writing another "The Last Vigil"



I read a breakdown of all the tracks on the new album, and one was compared to The Last Vigil. I can't remember if it was the 9 minute instrumental or not. 

I would love to hear more of that as well.


----------



## coreysMonster

More chill instrumental Marten goodness would be very awesome. Acrid Placidity has always been an underrated track.


----------



## Veldar

I know Thordendal is seen as the brains between 'Suggah but Martin and even Jens have written some of my favorite material from the band.

For example 

I think songs like this are why I love Koloss, they're slow and compressed it feels meditative.


----------



## Riffer

New vid


----------



## Matt08642

Riffer said:


> New vid




Still not over how hard the solo fucking SLAPS, especially the dragging feeling as it starts. Setting it to some gooey monster being summoned is perfect lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Veldar said:


> I know Thordendal is seen as the brains between 'Suggah but Martin and even Jens have written some of my favorite material from the band.
> 
> For example
> 
> I think songs like this are why I love Koloss, they're slow and compressed it feels meditative.




Marten wrote Demiurge, that's all I need to know that he's a brilliant songwriter.


----------



## coreysMonster

I wish there was either a way to disable those stupid end cards that cover half the video, or that bands in 2022 would learn that when they upload stuff to Youtube, they're covering half the end of the video if they don't leave enough time for the end cards.


----------



## Chris Bowsman

CDs are a pain in the ass. Cassettes are worse. I buy records occasionally, but 99% of my music is consumed via Apple Music. I do still buy CDs to support bands, but unless they got autographed, the sometimes don't get opened.

The new Meshuggah song is good. The riff is still stuck in my head from an hour ago.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

coreysMonster said:


> I wish there was either a way to disable those stupid end cards that cover half the video, or that bands in 2022 would learn that when they upload stuff to Youtube, they're covering half the end of the video if they don't leave enough time for the end cards.


there are browser addons and youtube vanced for mobile


----------



## -Neonblack-

coreysMonster said:


> More chill instrumental Marten goodness would be very awesome. Acrid Placidity has always been an underrated track.




This solo is such a good example that something that sounds great, does not have to be difficult to play.



> The Abysmal Eye



Huge sound, great video and a very well written song structure with the awesome, mysterious melody that gives the song so much character. 
Also for my taste this is the best tapping solo ever. It grips into the riff in a very interesting and machine-like way. 
The song title is great, too.

*Does anyone have an idea why they chose April 1st as the release date?*


----------



## StevenC

This is good


----------



## DeathByButterslax

This is exactly what I wanted from them


----------



## coreysMonster

Definitely missing the Fred flair on this. Oh well, it's alright. Every Meshuggah album has a "meh" track or two for me. Obzen had This Spiteful Snake, TVSoR had Ivory Tower, this one has LTSF.


----------



## Musiscience

StevenC said:


> This is good



This slaps harder than my mom when she caught me smoking weed at 15.


----------



## gunshow86de

New song is great. I just noticed in the cover art that the flaming skeleton man is holding the Counter Strike 1.6 knife.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

StevenC said:


> This is good




every djent band is shitting themselves for being unable to write something that grooves this fucking hard, it's not too long, decently accessible, and completely crushes

I dig the atmospheric bits and the vocals are killer 

first 2 singles off this album are great, I like this one's riffs better but the Abysmal Eye solo is probably my favorite thing they've produced in a while that I love that's not Demiurge


----------



## -Neonblack-

It's always interesting to guess who wrote the song before looking it up.

'The Abysmal Eye' felt like a Hagström song to me.
But according to the credits: Dick Lövgren & Tomas Haake.
I hope Haake's vocals will be back on the album.
And some ambient parts.

For 'Light The Shortening Fuse' i do not really have a feeling who could have written it...
Both songs are quite different, in my opinion.

What do you think?


----------



## Crungy

The new song is awesome! Kind of a harkenig back to the NONE/Chaosphere days in a way. I was definitely making some stank faces at the middle section, awesome groove throughout.


----------



## BusinessMan

StevenC said:


> This is good



It's ok. The break in the middle was really, really cool and the groove is nice. I prefer abysmal eye.


----------



## mongey

BusinessMan said:


> It's ok. The break in the middle was really, really cool and the groove is nice. I prefer abysmal eye.


I agree. This one didn’t really grab me that hard. Its ok , had some cool parts , but first single is way better overall for me.


----------



## -Neonblack-

Veldar said:


> I know Thordendal is seen as the brains between 'Suggah but Martin and even Jens have written some of my favorite material from the band.
> 
> For example
> 
> I think songs like this are why I love Koloss, they're slow and compressed it feels meditative.




All the band members are great and it is kind of a wonder that they found each other. 
For many people Thordendal is their favorite because of his solo album.




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Marten wrote Demiurge, that's all I need to know that he's a brilliant songwriter.



Totally agree. The songwriting structure of Demiurge is definitely one of their best, for my taste.
Together with Lethargica.



Veldar said:


> What's the chance of Martin writing another "The Last Vigil"



The title of the last song "Past Tense" sounds a little bit as if it could go in this direction...

Also there is the 9 minutes+ song.
I hope it includes one (or more) longer ambient or calm parts.

*ONLY 10 DAYS LEFT !!!*


----------



## onefingersweep

coreysMonster said:


> More chill instrumental Marten goodness would be very awesome. Acrid Placidity has always been an underrated track.



I agree, Meshuggah's chill tunes/parts are really dope. Very dark and cool stuff!


----------



## CanserDYI

Okay someone either call me crazy or agree with me, and I'm sure its been discussed to the end of the ages, but i'm relatively new to Meshuggah, but is it just me or does Rational Gaze have the worst guitar solo of all time? Is it one of those like "supposed to be bad" solos? Or what?


----------



## Giest

You're crazy. Or maybe you just don't like it, which is ok.

IMO it compliments the song very well. In that way maybe it's supposed to be bad, it's not a melodic song at all. Personally I really dig it.


----------



## CanserDYI

Hahah i'm glad someone likes it, it was one of those "he's either a virtuoso and its going over my head musically, or this is wankery with zero talent whatsoever" LOL

When Per plays it live, I think he does a much better solo than the album, personally.


----------



## Masoo2

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone either call me crazy or agree with me, and I'm sure its been discussed to the end of the ages, but i'm relatively new to Meshuggah, but is it just me or does Rational Gaze have the worst guitar solo of all time? Is it one of those like "supposed to be bad" solos? Or what?


It's one of my favorite Thordendal solos personally, the restraint in the beginning is what gets me the most.

What I find more so than anything is that Thordendal's solos (including Rational Gaze) make me produce the same kind of reaction I get whenever I listen to Holdsworth, Tim Miller, Richard Hallebeek, Pat Metheny, which is to say I sort of start to forcibly close my eyes, focus on the music, start shaking my head back and forth to a pulse that feels right, etc. Like a sort of visceral/primal response to the sounds that I don't tend to get from much other music these days other than similarly "bad for the sake of being bad" (or should I say "eccentric for the sake of being eccentric") music like noise, hyperpop, powerviolence, etc..

It took me a while to appreciate Thordendal, but once it clicked it *really* clicked. I'd recommend you set aside an hour or so, get comfortable, put on a nice pair of headphones, and listen to Sol Niger Within from start to finish. It's the album that truly made me "get" Thordendal and made listening to the Meshuggah discography that much better.



Z1 through In Reality All Is Void is a good section that encompasses what I love about Thordendal.


----------



## damigu

Like many of their solos, it defies standards and forces you to think instead of just sit back and feel. I don't want to use the cliché of saying it's music for musicians, but to some degree it is -- similar to what you find in some jazz (think Miles Davis, John Coltrane, etc.), or when rock gets a little more experimental like some of Jeff Beck's live jams.


----------



## CanserDYI

I like the replies, I'll listen to that album and see if it changes anything. I can usually get into experimental, non traditional music, but when I was learning Rational Gaze, I just skipped the solo and play the rhythms personally, as it doesnt inspire anything in me that I want to learn, personally. but that weird change up in the rhythm there really does.


----------



## MetalheadMC

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone either call me crazy or agree with me, and I'm sure its been discussed to the end of the ages, but i'm relatively new to Meshuggah, but is it just me or does Rational Gaze have the worst guitar solo of all time? Is it one of those like "supposed to be bad" solos? Or what?


Same. It's one of the only solos of his I just can't stand.


----------



## wankerness

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone either call me crazy or agree with me, and I'm sure its been discussed to the end of the ages, but i'm relatively new to Meshuggah, but is it just me or does Rational Gaze have the worst guitar solo of all time? Is it one of those like "supposed to be bad" solos? Or what?


You're not crazy, you've just obviously never heard "All You Need is Love"


----------



## Musiscience

New song, another banger. The proggy ending is amazing. So hyped for the album right now.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Okay… this one got me to smile. Not a “bouncing in my seat hearing Combustion for the first time” smile, but a smile nonetheless. Sounds like they’re having fun on this one, stoked.


----------



## FaddaJoe

Nothing but bangers so far from Immutable. I love how the main groove seems to shift (I could be mishearing) from its offset pattern to follow the straight 1/8th note grid throughout. It almost seems to slow down and feel heavier in the process, then floats back to how it began. It's funny how we can get so used to riffs and grooves which aren't grounded on the main beats of a measure, that nudging the riff we've been listening to for several minutes to a straight grid feels so different and new within the same song.


----------



## j3ps3

Am I the only one with this opinion? Every song so far has been a little more lame than the last one. I was really waiting for this record but so far I think these songs are the worst I've heard from the band.  I think the material is just overall really boring and the mix just sounds awful.


----------



## ixlramp

StevenC said:


> I heard there's a Quake bass involved


Interesting, from this reddit post? 
The first photo is apparently from the studio where they recorded the new album, and shows Dick has 2 5 string Kalium Quake basses. The second photo shows a rather large gauge string.
Skip of Kalium is a Meshuggah fan. Many years ago after a live show he managed to meet Dick and showed him a Quake bass he had taken with him, and Dick bought it right there.

On this subject, i have been listening to the new album tracks on headphones and the bass guitar tone on the low notes has been blowing my mind.


----------



## Vres

Omfg the song structure is the same every time. I'm sorry, I can't dig it.


----------



## BusinessMan

j3ps3 said:


> Am I the only one with this opinion? Every song so far has been a little more lame than the last one. I was really waiting for this record but so far I think these songs are the worst I've heard from the band.  I think the material is just overall really boring and the mix just sounds awful.


I hear that. Song structure from this one and the last are almost identical like another said.


----------



## Genome

Yeah, I'm finding the tracks a bit dull. Was Fredrik involved at all in this album? Because it sounds like there's a big Frederik shaped hole.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Genome said:


> Yeah, I'm finding the tracks a bit dull. Was Fredrik involved at all in this album? Because it sounds like there's a big Frederik shaped hole.


I'll have to find the article, but I read somewhere that Marten, Dick, and Tomas basically wrote most if not all, and just sent Frederik the songs for him to put leads to


----------



## BusinessMan

MetalheadMC said:


> I'll have to find the article, but I read somewhere that Marten, Dick, and Tomas basically wrote most if not all, and just sent Frederik the songs for him to put leads to


I read the same article. Basically they only asked him to do leads. He had no writing influence from what I understand
EDIT: Here's the article









MESHUGGAH Clarifies FREDRIK THORDENDAL Only Played Leads On The New Album


"...we'd be lying if we said there hasn't been a difference since he took time out."




metalinjection.net


----------



## gunshow86de

Just wanted to say that I learned the main riff for Abyssmal Eye today. Would recommend, it is very fun.


----------



## Vres

Tomas and Mårten have written awesome tracks in the past. I really don't think it's because of Fredrik missing that they're now kinda dull.


----------



## chipchappy

maybe its cuz, yknow, theyre in their fuckin 50s


----------



## Paul McAleer

So far I’m enjoying these singles much more than they’ve first released with TVSOR


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

When I think "If these songs were released by any other band than Meshuggah would anyone care?"

No. The answer is no. They seem to lack inspiration or motivation or something. It sounds like a band trying to be meshuggah but is missing a lot of the interesting elements and musical risks that make Meshuggah sound like Meshuggah. Maybe the full album will be different.


----------



## Vres

50 isn't old.  It's not like they're demented.


----------



## chipchappy

Crescendo said:


> 50 isn't old.  It's not like they're demented.



DEF not saying they're senile, but 50 is up there for a band of their intensity


----------



## j3ps3

chipchappy said:


> DEF not saying they're senile, but 50 is up there for a band of their intensity


I don't think intensity in a live setting is what Meshuggah is about, tbh. It's not like they've ever done any acrobatics or stuff like that on stage. They just stand still and most of the time you're just looking at a silhouette of the band. The lightning is an amazing experience, though, and I absolutely love the band live. But intensity? Nah, that's not what they're about live.

If you're talking about composing, I don't really see how the age of the band members would matter.


----------



## damigu

I find it interesting how the discussion has gone from "This is awesome!" to "This is boring!" in just 3 songs.

For myself, I'm reserving judgment until the whole album is released (only a handful of days left).


----------



## gunshow86de

I still think it's awesome.


----------



## Quiet Coil

‘Shuggah gon ‘Shuggah. Regarding FT’s contributions to the writing (or lack thereof), pretty sure he wasn’t terribly involved in the last album either (make of that what you will).

I have a ridiculous theory that no one asked for - their albums alternate (skipping I and Catch 33) between groove-oriented and their core thrashy sound.

DEI - groovy thrash
Chaosphere - core/thrashy (intensely so)
Nothing - groovy, slow (not surprising as their first with 8’s)
Obzen - core/thrash (kind of surprising and welcome “return to form”)
Koloss - very groovy (my personal favorite overall)
tVSoR - somewhat another return to form, some cool high-ish intensity stuff throughout
Immutable - ???


----------



## StevenC

Nothing and Koloss are the best Meshuggah albums


----------



## lurè

It's inevitable that they will always sound like themselves; I don't get why people were expecting something new and out of ordinary.


----------



## coreysMonster

CanserDYI said:


> Okay someone either call me crazy or agree with me, and I'm sure its been discussed to the end of the ages, but i'm relatively new to Meshuggah, but is it just me or does Rational Gaze have the worst guitar solo of all time? Is it one of those like "supposed to be bad" solos? Or what?



The solo makes more sense with the video

It's actually unironically one of my favorite solos ever, lol. That one and Stengah just kick off Nothing so perfectly. Meshuggah aren't as jokey anymore, but they used to do silly things quite frequently


----------



## Paul McAleer

The sevenstring.org dilemma

- “Omg this sounds like their previous work this band now sucks!”

- “Omg this doesn’t sound like meshuggah, listen to their _____ album!”

Pick one.


----------



## wankerness

j3ps3 said:


> I don't think intensity in a live setting is what Meshuggah is about, tbh. It's not like they've ever done any acrobatics or stuff like that on stage. They just stand still and most of the time you're just looking at a silhouette of the band. The lightning is an amazing experience, though, and I absolutely love the band live. But intensity? Nah, that's not what they're about live.
> 
> If you're talking about composing, I don't really see how the age of the band members would matter.


Eh...I remember seeing a video from the DEI days and they really were going nuts on stage. That was a LONG time ago and most of their success came long after they got "old" though.


----------



## chipchappy

j3ps3 said:


> I don't think intensity in a live setting is what Meshuggah is about, tbh. It's not like they've ever done any acrobatics or stuff like that on stage. They just stand still and most of the time you're just looking at a silhouette of the band. The lightning is an amazing experience, though, and I absolutely love the band live. But intensity? Nah, that's not what they're about live.
> 
> If you're talking about composing, I don't really see how the age of the band members would matter.



ah yeah i'm not talking about them live haha

I'd say many bands who write and perform music of this technical requirement, with this kind of conviction, after years of touring (regardless of how hard you go on stage), working, developing, tastes changing, etc, is definitely prone to the same thing a lot of people in bands go through where you want a slight change of pace and not to go for the jugular at 100% like you used to, musically. all i said was they're older guys now, and the energy of what they put into it 10, 20 years ago, etc, might change. Whether thats better or worse is up to you. I thought Abysmal Eye smacked and the other two were snooze fests, but thats just me!

in fact, there was this interview from earlier, where Tomas literally says that getting older made them want to approach the record a certain way.

We spent the last few pages prior talking about how there's been all this time between the last few releases, Obzen, Koloss etc, I'm simply saying that, yeah, a lot of time has passed, if the music sounds different or less choatic and more focused or even maybe a little bit subdued, before we go speculating that Fredrik not being around is the potential cause for change, lets keep every other factor in mind.


----------



## Genome

Fredrik not being there was just a theory on my end as to why the songs are lacking a little spark (for me). There may be different reasons. If the rest of the tracks are like the ones released so far, then this particular vibe might just be the direction they wanted to go in.

Which is fine, it just probably won't be a favourite of mine.


----------



## BusinessMan

Paul McAleer said:


> The sevenstring.org dilemma
> 
> - “Omg this sounds like their previous work this band now sucks!”
> 
> - “Omg this doesn’t sound like meshuggah, listen to their _____ album!”
> 
> Pick one.


No


----------



## Musiscience

gunshow86de said:


> I still think it's awesome.


That’s because it is and you have impeccable taste.


----------



## GraemeH

Interesting.

...so when Sol Niger follow up and Singularity Phase 2?


----------



## gunshow86de

Watch this. Subscribe. Is good channel.


----------



## VGK17

They released the album early. It's available right now for streaming and download.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Phantoms rips,

Album reminds me of a bigger/better Koloss so far


----------



## JP Universe

Album is massive

Just trying to absorb all the huge riffs


----------



## teamSKDM

this new album is something special. alot of instant classics on this one.


----------



## teamSKDM

this sounds like classic meshuggah more than the last 2 albums have. alot of these songs take it right back to the 90s and early 2000s


----------



## DeathByButterslax

So good, 

Love the crazy sound in God He Sees In Mirror. Guitars/bass are huuuge on this album


----------



## JP Universe

Favourite riffs at these minute points on the album. Yeah I know i’m missing a bunch but hey… can you blame me. Relentless!!!! 

3, 9:45, 12:30, 18, 33, 40, 51


----------



## Quiet Coil

Anybody listen on a car stereo yet? Thunderous…


----------



## chipchappy

past tense is cool. Along with parts of kaleidoscope + abysmal eye. That's it for me


----------



## prlgmnr

Something about Chaosphere always made me feel like Fredrik was a crackhead living in a bin perpetually playing atonal tapping solos and they just lifted the lid and dropped a mic in when they needed to record a snippet, and I think this record has brought some of that back.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Really excited to receive my vinyl! 
Meshuggah just have a sound that makes me bang my head like there's no tomorrow! Hopefully they'll make a stop nearby whenever they do a tour again. Seeing them live is always a great experience


----------



## lurè

Album is great, so many tasty riffs...


----------



## MetalheadMC

I'm really enjoying this album. I've had They Move Below on repeat all morning


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Addie5150

If i had to crib about anything , it. would only be the album cover


----------



## gunshow86de

Addie5150 said:


> If i had to crib about anything , it. would only be the album cover


About how awesome it is?


----------



## Genome

God He See In Mirrors is awesome.


----------



## Matt08642

Addie5150 said:


> If i had to crib about anything , it. would only be the album cover






This is what I see every time


----------



## MetalheadMC

gunshow86de said:


>



This is the perfect opening track. The videos have been badass as well


----------



## mongey

The album sounds great. Only had 1 full
Pass at it so far. It’s gonna be my gym album for the next few weeks to get to know it.


----------



## Musiscience

Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 105854
> 
> 
> This is what I see every time


Not gonna lie, I might like this version even better than the original.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is what I think of when I see the cover art.


----------



## Matt08642

gunshow86de said:


> This is what I think of when I see the cover art.




Ahhh PurePwnage, more innocent times.


----------



## Paul McAleer

gunshow86de said:


> This is what I think of when I see the cover art.



This sent me back


----------



## Paul McAleer

Sheesh there’s a lot to take in with the album, so far I’m still enjoying it a lot more than Violent Sleep.


----------



## Leviathus

Really diggin' it on first listen!


----------



## Vres

Paul McAleer said:


> Sheesh there’s a lot to take in with the album, so far I’m still enjoying it a lot more than Violent Sleep.



Same, and the mix is pretty awesome. Earth-shattering bass guitar, tasteful reverbs and delays, smooth rhythm guitars. Songwriting wise I think it's an okay album. On second listen, I like Broken Cog and Phantoms the most.


----------



## mechanyx

Meshuggah has been my favorite band for a while. Immutable isn't very good. The Abysmal Eye and Light the Shortening Fuse, which happen to be two of the tracks they released ahead of the album, are the best ones. If this had been released by some random band I had no prior knowledge of, I probably would not have listened all the way to the end of the album.


----------



## BusinessMan

Just finished listening to it. Pretty good 7.8/10. Ligature marks, abysmal eye, broken cog, God he sees in mirrors were the standouts. They could've cut half of this album out; lot of filler. That said, the instrumentals were a bit bland albeit a nice break in the monotony of some of the tracks.


----------



## vilk

Only one listen, but it's the best album they've made since Catch-33. Probably because it's the first album they've made since Catch-33 that even attempts to recapture that atmosphere.

Then again, some folks don't consider Catch-33 to be their best. But I do, and by an extremely wide margin.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Longer the better, who cares if there’s tracks you’re not a fan of. Put it all in and skip the ones you don’t like


----------



## slan

Loving this album so far. I haven't read through this thread so apologies if someone already mentioned it, but does it sound like there's some HM-2 layered into some of these tracks? Especially around the 2 minute mark in The Faultless.


----------



## mongey

Def torn on this one. After 3 listens through I love how it sounds. But there is very little to differentiate the songs from each other. Apart from a couple standouts , They all sound and feel the same. 

They have always had that to a degree but I feel on koloss and obzen the songs all had their own identity. Violent sleep to a degreee as well. 

It’s still a kick ass bunch of riffs to lift weights to. But as someone else said if it was some random band , not sure if I’d be as I to it.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

On first listen the only song I loved was Broken Cog. 

Catch 33 and Obzen are my favourites from Meshuggah and I felt like this was a mixture between both with some earlier thrash tones. 

Will give it another few spins before I make a proper decision on it.


----------



## Vres

DeathByButterslax said:


> Longer the better, who cares if there’s tracks you’re not a fan of. Put it all in and skip the ones you don’t like


Please be kidding.


----------



## BusinessMan

DeathByButterslax said:


> Longer the better, who cares if there’s tracks you’re not a fan of. Put it all in and skip the ones you don’t like


Can't tell if troll or not. I didn't say I didn't like them, but there's a lot of stuff that doesn't really have a purpose (I feel) or serve the record and just pads the runtime.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Crescendo said:


> Please be kidding.


Please learn to understand your opinion isn’t fact


----------



## DeathByButterslax

BusinessMan said:


> Can't tell if troll or not. I didn't say I didn't like them, but there's a lot of stuff that doesn't really have a purpose (I feel) or serve the record and just pads the runtime.


It’s your opinion is that it’s filler though…? What’s the problem here?


----------



## BusinessMan

DeathByButterslax said:


> It’s your opinion is that it’s filler though…? What’s the problem here?


A 10 minute on going track that sounds the same and repeats itself 3 or 4 times through length is definitely filler. Easily could've been shaved down to 3-4 minutes.


----------



## Born2Shred

The mix quality is no joke, no small feat to make the bass so present while having that much 7/8 string action. 

Loving the reccord so far, heavy and refined, rythmically mind blowing.... I'am at loss for word, and i'am not gonna go on because it's gonna take a while but yeah, amazing stuff, it's hard not to like that kind of reccord when you're a metal fan.


----------



## Vres

DeathByButterslax said:


> Please learn to understand your opinion isn’t fact


We're discussing our opinions on the album as a whole. If someone skips half the tracks then it's not a good album to them.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Crescendo said:


> We're discussing our opinions on the album as a whole. If someone skips half the tracks then it's not a good album to them.


Not a good album to someone =\= not a good album…

General consensus seems to be the albums great…


----------



## GunpointMetal

I had to actually put it on my monitors/studio cans to really hear and feel the bass with the octave down stuff, but I really like how it's incorporated. Unfortunately it kinda sounds like shit most other places because they kick needed to be so clicky to contend with the bass. Riffs are on point, I like the flow of the album.


----------



## Vres

DeathByButterslax said:


> Not a good album to someone =\= not a good album…
> 
> General consensus seems to be the albums great…


That's not what I was arguing.  But the critique on the album rings true. People that are very familiar with their discography can actually compare albums contextually.


----------



## CanserDYI

There are a few bangers on this one, LOTS of sleepers, though.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Not the biggest Meshuggah fan in the world, but there are enough pluses for me to give a thumbs up on this one.

And Ben Eller's description of the band as "Swedish Boys that make Big Noise" is a great line.


----------



## Riffer

Anybody get their vinyl yet? Mine should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## gunshow86de

Riffer said:


> Anybody get their vinyl yet? Mine should arrive Wednesday.



I got a notification that mine shipped. I guess I didn't realize this when I preordered, but whatever limited edition package I ordered is coming from the UK with no tracking number. They quoted "7-27 working days." So hopefully it shows up at some point.


----------



## coreysMonster

This album kicks ass. It's not revolutionariy at all but it doesn't have to be. It's just tight


----------



## Riffer

gunshow86de said:


> I got a notification that mine shipped. I guess I didn't realize this when I preordered, but whatever limited edition package I ordered is coming from the UK with no tracking number. They quoted "7-27 working days." So hopefully it shows up at some point.


I ordered a t-shirt+patch and a vinyl but from 2 separate places since I couldn't get the package I wanted from once source. My t-shirt+patch said it would take 7-27 working days and had no tracking but my vinyl has a tracking number and was shipped through USPS. Also I had originally ordered the black splatter vinyl but got and email maybe a month ago saying that the manufacture could not make the black splatter one and would I be ok with getting a limited 500 piece run of the Pink/Purple vinyl. I agreed so I guess that's what I'll be receiving, even though the email that said it was shipped still said it was black splatter. We'll see later today since it looks like it will show up at my house when I get off work.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Is it safe to assume the 5153 was mostly used for Immutable?


----------



## Riffer

Limited Pink/Blue Marble vinyl arrived yesterday. I'm diggin' it!!!









Paul McAleer said:


> Is it safe to assume the 5153 was mostly used for Immutable?
> 
> View attachment 106077


I'm not sure because in the liner notes a couple members thank Neural DSP but I didn't see any thanks to EVH/Peavey.


----------



## teamSKDM

Paul McAleer said:


> Is it safe to assume the 5153 was mostly used for Immutable?
> 
> View attachment 106077


 no , it is not safe to assume that. especially when looking at the album before this the tone was a blend of 4-5 different amps. I expect the new album to be similar.


----------



## Selkoid

Haven't give the whole thing a spin more than a handful of times but I've probably listened to The Faultless 30 times already, what a track!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

The album is really good. The singles I called boring actually fit really well into the album.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Just finished the podcast on Rob Flynn's No F'n Regrets with Marten. It was a good one overall. Definitely got some history I wasn't aware of, and a some cool stories.


----------



## teamSKDM

I suspect this amp might have made the tones for this album , this is truely one of the most brilliant tones ive ever heard.


----------



## pahulkster

Yeah that is excellent


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As said before, I wouldn't be surprised if it's was a bunch of amps. Last album was Recto, Marshall, some Fortins, and even some Orange in there all layered together.


----------



## StevenC

Finally got my vinyl and listening now. This is great so far. Broken Cog is my jam.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As said before, I wouldn't be surprised if it's was a bunch of amps. Last album was Recto, Marshall, some Fortins, and even some Orange in there all layered together.


And a Matamp.


----------



## Matt08642

The ending solo in Ligature Marks is a masterpiece, fight me.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Matt08642 said:


> The ending solo in Ligature Marks is a masterpiece, fight me.


It felt so restrained, I loved it lol


----------



## ArtDecade

Vres said:


> That's not what I was arguing.  But the critique on the album rings true. People that are very familiar with their discography can actually compare albums contextually.


----------



## Vres

^Guy that I didn't even talk to got super offended and apparently quoted another post of mine in a different thread which I'm not gonna read. Simple truths hurt I guess.


----------



## Dayn

I finally got around to listening to the album today. Only one listen so far. I really, really like it. It's not game-changing, it's a Meshuggah album that's an evolution of the previous album, like every one before it. There's a lot more focus on groove and chugging than crazy single-note riffs, with leads providing atmosphere. It's like modern Meshuggah mixed with Chaosphere-era Meshuggah.

If The Violent Sleep of Reason was mechanical like intricate clockwork, then Immutable is like a foreboding, indecipherable, writhing fog. Absolutely love the vibe - new but unmistakably Meshuggah.


----------



## coreysMonster

Matt08642 said:


> The ending solo in Ligature Marks is a masterpiece, fight me.


I 100% agree. Sometimes simple just works best. I'm including the lead part during Phantoms that sounds like air-raid sirens in the list of "simple works best" as well.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is a pretty cool cover, I didn't really pay much attention to the outro track before, but there's some really interesting guitar parts going on...


----------



## ixlramp

Kalium Music seems to have confirmed that Kalium Quake basses (39.55" scale or 40"-37" multiscale) were involved in the creation of the new album. Kalium Music recently added a post on Facebook that reads:

"For ever a fan of - and friend to - ['at' symbol removed] Meshuggah. ‘Immutable’ is a master piece. GO. GET. IT. NOW. [link removed]

We are beside ourselves that we were able to assist. Always will."


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Robslalaina

Saw them yesterday evening in France and they killed it. Not sure what else there is to say really...

Quick question though: I was standing too far away from the Fred to see clearly but at some point Kent handed him what looked like an inline headstock Stoneman that seemed like a 7 stringer. Anyone knows about it?
EDIT: Here's what I'm talking about


----------



## StevenC

Robstonin said:


> Saw them yesterday evening in France and they killed it. Not sure what else there is to say really...
> 
> Quick question though: I was standing too far away from the Fred to see clearly but at some point Kent handed him what looked like an inline headstock Stoneman that seemed like a 7 stringer. Anyone knows about it?
> EDIT: Here's what I'm talking about



Yeah!


----------



## Matt08642

StevenC said:


> Yeah!




The Stoneman is such a god damn cool shape, but I still think I prefer the 3/4 headstock for it rather than in line especially since it has a locking nut.


----------



## StevenC

Matt08642 said:


> The Stoneman is such a god damn cool shape, but I still think I prefer the 3/4 headstock for it rather than in line especially since it has a locking nut.


Yeah, to make the inline work it needs to be much closer to the original late 70s version. But I'm not sure if they can do that without binding. Maybe a different logo?


----------



## ixlramp

ixlramp said:


> Kalium Music seems to have confirmed that Kalium Quake basses (39.55" scale or 40"-37" multiscale) were involved in the creation of the new album.


Confirmed as confirmed. Skip Fantry (the guy who is Kalium Music, and has been a Meshuggah fan for a long time) posted on this Reddit thread 

Quoting one of his posts:
"Can confirm; the Quake contributed to recordings. Three of the basses used on the record appear in the studio shot above.
AND . . . .
The Quake is going on tour.
I don't know how it was used for recording, but I know there were a dozen options for tunings. I don't know how it will be used live - but it will be.
This per a few emails and texts w Dick."

The Kalium Quake bass appears on recent live videos of 'Abysmal Eye'.


----------



## StevenC

I saw them on Friday at the Royal Albert Hall and it was the best thing ever! The whole place was jumping. 

Didn't notice the Quake during the show but did hear it being sound checked.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

StevenC said:


> I saw them on Friday at the Royal Albert Hall and it was the best thing ever! The whole place was jumping.
> 
> Didn't notice the Quake during the show but did hear it being sound checked.


How did the new songs sound live? 

Set list looks crazy right now, hoping to catch the Hollywood show


----------



## StevenC

DeathByButterslax said:


> How did the new songs sound live?
> 
> Set list looks crazy right now, hoping to catch the Hollywood show


Sounded huge. They didn't play the best songs from the new album in my opinion, but the setlist overall was fantastic.


----------



## coreysMonster

Question: is the descending riff at the beginning of I Am That Thirst 16th triplets, or just 16th notes? Everybody on Youtube doing covers plays it as 16th notes but it never sounds right. To me it sounds like it has to be triplets in groups of six and it sounds much closer when I play it (or try to play it) that way. Thoughts?


----------



## Bakerman

coreysMonster said:


> Question: is the descending riff at the beginning of I Am That Thirst 16th triplets, or just 16th notes?


Triplets


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Precision drive into an EVH 5150III. Pretty cool, it is a thicker sounding guitar than usual IMO









Meshuggah reveal surprise amp shakeup during the recording of new album, Immutable


Mårten Hagström explains why one particular tube head was behind the tones on the extreme-metallers’ latest




www.guitarworld.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DeathByButterslax said:


> Precision drive into an EVH 5150III. Pretty cool, it is a thicker sounding guitar than usual IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meshuggah reveal surprise amp shakeup during the recording of new album, Immutable
> 
> 
> Mårten Hagström explains why one particular tube head was behind the tones on the extreme-metallers’ latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guitarworld.com


Seemed kinda pissy when he was asked about Fredrik. Also shouldn't be TOO surprised it doesn't seem like they used those Hermansson amps, since Fredrik seemed to be the only one that has them. 

Also Ola and Misha's gotta be happy that their idols both use(d) their signature geat.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seemed kinda pissy when he was asked about Fredrik. Also shouldn't be TOO surprised it doesn't seem like they used those Hermansson amps, since Fredrik seemed to be the only one that has them.
> 
> Also Ola and Misha's gotta be happy that their idols both use(d) their signature geat.


Yeah I caught that too. It reinforces my plan to go to the Hollywood show (if they do not announce any Canada dates). I assume that they cant have much gas in the tank for touring, or with Fred at least….


----------



## coreysMonster

Dunno if he seemed pissy or if it's just the writer editorialising based on a short Swedish response.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

coreysMonster said:


> Dunno if he seemed pissy or if it's just the writer editorialising based on a short Swedish response.


I assume from all the bluntness in the latest interviews is that there is no animosity but they just are alluding to Fred completely growing apart. But yeah exactly it’s hard to tell with what we have to read


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seemed kinda pissy when he was asked about Fredrik. Also shouldn't be TOO surprised it doesn't seem like they used those Hermansson amps, since Fredrik seemed to be the only one that has them.
> 
> Also Ola and Misha's gotta be happy that their idols both use(d) their signature geat.


As I understand it, Ola ordered a Satan/Natas after playing Fredrik's. Then there was going to be the Randall Meshuggah amp, which eventually became the Fortin Meshuggah amp, so they were using Satans. 

Also, there's no problems within the band from what I've heard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's true he got a NATAS after using Fredrik's, but then Ola asked for another but with his own tweaks, and that became the Fortin Satan (and then the Randall). I might be wrong but IIRC the Thrasher is the Natas. Randall outright bought Fortin's designs so I'm pretty sure it straight up is. Like I said, still cool that it went full circle and I'm sure Ola was pretty giddy about it.
And I recall rumors of the Randall Meshuggah amp. Was supposed to have cool shit like an IR loader, but obvs that never happened; along with the Randall Fortin Pedal amp/preamp.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Regarding that comment about Frederick's participation, it's notable that he hasn't received a composition credit for the music of any song on either of the last two albums. I'm sure he contributed, just not enough to be credited as an author. 

Marten doesn't mince his words but it partly could be a result of how much more he himself contributed this time around. On the Violent Sleep of Reason, he authored only 2 of 10 tracks with co-writing credits on two more for a total of 4 of 10. On Immutable, he's credited as the sole author of 8 of 13 tracks with zero co-writing credits. In other words, he wrote the majority of the album and did so without substantial help of any of his bandmates. 

The interviewer only asked about Frederik's contribution but Marten's answer might've been broadly similar if asked about the other two guys. This album looks to have been primarily his effort, after all.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Paul McAleer said:


> Is it safe to assume the 5153 was mostly used for Immutable?
> 
> View attachment 106077


----------



## Guitarjon

The funny thing is you don't even need a boost to make those amps sound tight. My 6L6 50w does that tone for days! Can't argue with meshuggah though...


----------



## lurè

The third channel definetely not, but the second needs some boosting for that modern metal tone


----------



## hamoftruth

I don't know about everybody else, but I've really felt Fredrik's absence from the last two records. They don't hold my attention like anything that came before, Koloss included. People grow and interests change, but for me Fredrik has always been the core of their signature sound. No discredit to Marten - he has written some absolute classic material too.


----------



## ang3

maybe i missed it but what cab do they use the the new album?


----------



## Werecow

ang3 said:


> maybe i missed it but what cab do they use the the new album?


It's in the attachment a few posts above... EVH


----------



## Riffer

Anybody seeing/seen them on the North American tour? I caught them in Philly on Saturday. Great fucking show. Took the drummer in my band who has never seen them and only started listening to them in the last few years because of me. He was speechless. He couldn't believe how tight they were and the whole production with the lights was blowing his mind. Highly recommend seeing them if you haven't yet. 

Also they are not playing Bleed on this tour and I'm fine with that. This was my 4th time seeing them and the absence of Bleed did not bother me one bit.


----------



## coreysMonster

They've been playing Bleed for so long, I'm fine with them dropping it to play some new / different stuff. Seriously debating flying out to see them, the new tour setup looks so cool.


----------



## Alberto7

No Canada, so sadly no Meshuggah for me  I guess I could go to NYC, but that's a pricey trip, and I'm already thinking of going to see Vai in Albany.

I really wish they'd play Canada on this tour, but alas.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Riffer said:


> Anybody seeing/seen them on the North American tour? I caught them in Philly on Saturday. Great fucking show. Took the drummer in my band who has never seen them and only started listening to them in the last few years because of me. He was speechless. He couldn't believe how tight they were and the whole production with the lights was blowing his mind. Highly recommend seeing them if you haven't yet.
> 
> Also they are not playing Bleed on this tour and I'm fine with that. This was my 4th time seeing them and the absence of Bleed did not bother me one bit.



They're hitting where I am in a few days, should I go? Seats are shitty but my friend wants to go


----------



## StevenC

Alberto7 said:


> No Canada, so sadly no Meshuggah for me  I guess I could go to NYC, but that's a pricey trip, and I'm already thinking of going to see Vai in Albany.
> 
> I really wish they'd play Canada on this tour, but alas.


Saw Meshuggah and Vai within a few days in June. Meshuggah was the much better show. Though I've seen both before.


----------



## Riffer

TheBolivianSniper said:


> They're hitting where I am in a few days, should I go? Seats are shitty but my friend wants to go


The show I went to was all general admission, no seats. I think if you have even a slight interest you should go see them.


----------



## MFB

I'd say Meshuggah is at this point a legacy act where like, even if you aren't crazy about the music as a whole, it's worth seeing once; I saw them back in 2018 or 2019, pretty sure it was 2019, and I believe TBDM was their opener - totally worth it. I fell off after Koloss, but still had a setlist with enough for me to be into it.


----------



## Alberto7

StevenC said:


> Saw Meshuggah and Vai within a few days in June. Meshuggah was the much better show. Though I've seen both before.


That's actually pretty useful to know, thanks. I've seen Vai before, about 13 years ago at the Alien Guitar Secrets workshops. Never seen Meshuggah though. I'd LOVE to see Bleed, but they have a lot of other stuff I like. I'll give that some thought.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> That's actually pretty useful to know, thanks. I've seen Vai before, about 13 years ago at the Alien Guitar Secrets workshops. Never seen Meshuggah though. I'd LOVE to see Bleed, but they have a lot of other stuff I like. I'll give that some thought.


Ok so, I just checked again, and NYC was yesterday  I guess the decision's been made for me lol


----------



## StevenC

Alberto7 said:


> That's actually pretty useful to know, thanks. I've seen Vai before, about 13 years ago at the Alien Guitar Secrets workshops. Never seen Meshuggah though. I'd LOVE to see Bleed, but they have a lot of other stuff I like. I'll give that some thought.


Meshuggah is a much better show, so next tour you should go see them. I saw Steve about 8 years ago on a workshop, and then the next night at a show and it was a great time, then in June at a show and it's a lot of fun. You'll have a laugh at the Vai show. Both are definitely worth seeing if you haven't, so I'd definitely tell you to go to Vai now.


----------



## Werecow

I don't suppose they ever play anything live from Contradictions Collapse, None, or Destroy Erase Improve? I completely fell away from them after those releases, and never liked their 8 string stuff especially.
I'm guessing if they did, it'd be only Future Breed Machine.


----------



## coreysMonster

Werecow said:


> I don't suppose they ever play anything live from Contradictions Collapse, None, or Destroy Erase Improve? I completely fell away from them after those releases, and never liked their 8 string stuff especially.
> I'm guessing if they did, it'd be only Future Breed Machine.


They played Cadaverous Mastication and Gods of Rapture on the Koloss tour, but yeah other than Future Breed Machine songs from those albums are pretty rare.


----------



## Ralyks

I was at NYC last night. It kicked ass. 4th time for Meshuggah for me, and I believe the same for Converge as well.
Also, no zoom on this picture to give you an idea of where I was.


----------



## BusinessMan

Seeing them October 2nd!! I hope they play dancers.


----------



## Alberto7

StevenC said:


> Meshuggah is a much better show, so next tour you should go see them. I saw Steve about 8 years ago on a workshop, and then the next night at a show and it was a great time, then in June at a show and it's a lot of fun. You'll have a laugh at the Vai show. Both are definitely worth seeing if you haven't, so I'd definitely tell you to go to Vai now.


Awesome. Sad to miss Meshuggah, since they're my go-to when I want to release some steam on my 8 string, but I've been listening to a whole lot more Vai than usual since I got my PIA. Either is a win.


----------



## gunch

interesting developments


----------



## Riffer

Alberto7 said:


> Awesome. Sad to miss Meshuggah, since they're my go-to when I want to release some steam on my 8 string, but I've been listening to a whole lot more Vai than usual since I got my PIA. Either is a win.


They are playing the same set that they played during the European tour earlier in the summer. They probably have it all tightly rehearsed and timed out with the clicks/tracks/lighting cues so they don't really deviate from it. Dancers wasn't on the European setlist and they haven't played it during the first 3 shows in the US so I doubt it'll be played this run. Still a great set though. When the played Rational Gaze in Philly the place felt like it exploded.


----------



## StevenC

Riffer said:


> They are playing the same set that they played during the European tour earlier in the summer. They probably have it all tightly rehearsed and timed out with the clicks/tracks/lighting cues so they don't really deviate from it. Dancers wasn't on the European setlist and they haven't played it during the first 3 shows in the US so I doubt it'll be played this run. Still a great set though. When the played Rational Gaze in Philly the place felt like it exploded.


The light show from where I was in the RAH looked like they used the smoke to project the Nothing album cover during Rational Gaze. 

Also the whole crowd sang along to Careless Whisper before Meshuggah came on. This was much more entertaining than the opener, Zeal and Ardor.


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> Also the whole crowd sang along to Careless Whisper before Meshuggah came on. This was much more entertaining than the opener, Zeal and Ardor.



Saw them open for Opeth & Mastodon, would've much preferred additional time for both of them then their set.


----------



## Riffer

StevenC said:


> The light show from where I was in the RAH looked like they used the smoke to project the Nothing album cover during Rational Gaze.
> 
> Also the whole crowd sang along to Careless Whisper before Meshuggah came on. This was much more entertaining than the opener, Zeal and Ardor.


During Rational Gaze I was losing my shit in the pit near the front of the crowd so I couldn't tell you what kind of special effects they were using if any lol.

The openers for this leg of the US tour were Torche and Converge. Torche was cool. Not my favorite type of "metal" but they had some cool parts and had a sludgy/doomy vibe. I've always knew who Converge was but never listened to them. I knew they were a hardcore band and pretty influential in the scene. I really loved their energy and they got the crowd moving which was nice. 

After Converge got done the venue played a bunch of 8-Bit versions of classic metal/rock songs over the PA while the stage was being setup for Meshuggah. Not sure if this was the venues choice or if it's the Meshuggah crews doing. Raining Blood, Master of Puppets, Walk, Breaking The Law, Ace Of Spades, Chop Suey and a few others were songs that they played in 8-Bit. The crowd really got into the Chop Suey one and sang super loud along with it. After the 8-Bit songs they played the normal George Michael "Careless Whisper" song which I already knew from other forums and Setlist.com that that means Meshuggah will be on right after it. I remember when I saw them in Philly back in 2012 or 2013 they played Rod Stewarts "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy" over the PA on a loop for 30 minutes while they setup the stage for Meshuggah lol.


----------



## jwade

I'm bummed that the tour doesn't have any dates even close to me. It would be really nice to see Torche one last time (They're done after this your, btw).


----------



## Soya

Seeing them next week in Chicago and I'm really excited, have only seen them once and it was an incredible experience. Fingers naively crossed for dancers, spasm and obzen.


----------



## StevenC

Riffer said:


> During Rational Gaze I was losing my shit in the pit near the front of the crowd so I couldn't tell you what kind of special effects they were using if any lol.
> 
> The openers for this leg of the US tour were Torche and Converge. Torche was cool. Not my favorite type of "metal" but they had some cool parts and had a sludgy/doomy vibe. I've always knew who Converge was but never listened to them. I knew they were a hardcore band and pretty influential in the scene. I really loved their energy and they got the crowd moving which was nice.
> 
> After Converge got done the venue played a bunch of 8-Bit versions of classic metal/rock songs over the PA while the stage was being setup for Meshuggah. Not sure if this was the venues choice or if it's the Meshuggah crews doing. Raining Blood, Master of Puppets, Walk, Breaking The Law, Ace Of Spades, Chop Suey and a few others were songs that they played in 8-Bit. The crowd really got into the Chop Suey one and sang super loud along with it. After the 8-Bit songs they played the normal George Michael "Careless Whisper" song which I already knew from other forums and Setlist.com that that means Meshuggah will be on right after it. I remember when I saw them in Philly back in 2012 or 2013 they played Rod Stewarts "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy" over the PA on a loop for 30 minutes while they setup the stage for Meshuggah lol.


Yeah, that was the exact music they played for. I never understood why everyone on the planet knows all the words to Chop Suey. The same thing happened at RAH, but also about a decade ago at a Metallica show they were playing metal music videos between bands and got the same response.


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> Yeah, that was the exact music they played for. I never understood why everyone on the planet knows all the words to Chop Suey. The same thing happened at RAH, but also about a decade ago at a Metallica show they were playing metal music videos between bands and got the same response.



It became a meme for a hot minute, same with "Aerials" if memory serves correctly.


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> It became a meme for a hot minute, same with "Aerials" if memory serves correctly.


I must not be old enough to remember the song pre-meme


----------



## RobDobble6S7

I am seeing Meshuggah with In Flames, during one of the Texas dates. Kinda bummed that converge won't be on it cause I love the band, but I bet In Flames will be tight too.


----------



## Ralyks

Yup, we had the 8-Bit songs and Careless Whisper in NYC. And everyone sang along to Chop Suey! and Careless Whisper. 'Twas a fun time had by all.

Anyway, I definitely took some people out during Rational Gaze and Future Breed Machine.

And I'm glad I don't seem to be the only one that can't get into Zeal & Ardor.


----------



## Spicypickles

Anyone have a rough setlist? Seeing them in a couple days


----------



## Ralyks

Spicypickles said:


> Anyone have a rough setlist? Seeing them in a couple days


----------



## Spicypickles

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 114902


Holy shit, they’re playing in death is death? Nice.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Holy fuck

I still cannot hear properly and it's been hours 

torche was great, converge was crazy but meshuggah was something else 

Like how can you be doing this shit for nigh on 30 years and get better every year? The stuff from the new album sounds crushing live and was made to get people in the pit. When Rational Gaze dropped I have never seen a room move so hard all at once, like everyone went insane. I didn't think we'd get an encore since people were a little beat by the end but Demiurge and Future Breed Machine were so hype. 

That was my first metal show. Fucking inspirational.


----------



## coreysMonster

Seeing Meshuggah as your first metal show, it's gonna make all future ones seem tame by comparison lmao


----------



## coreysMonster

Yo wtf, they released another music video? And it's a sequel to the Abysmal Eye music video. They are seriously spoiling us with these. I think that's three for this album now?


EDIT: okay after watching it, it's clearly got the CGI budget of a 2007 Youtube video, but the song still kicks ass lmao


----------



## Albake21

Holy hell I didn't even know Meshuggah was on tour (thanks SSO!), and they are here in Chicago tomorrow. Might have to last minute go, I can't miss them.


----------



## wankerness

Ugh. This is 4 hours from me, but I've never seen Meshuggah despite being a fan since before Nothing came out, and that set list looked amazing. Plus, I have listened to some Converge albums over the years and have really liked a couple of them, so that would be a bonus. But I'd have to drive 4 hours two directions by myself in one day, and if there's 3 bands on the show I'm guessing I wouldn't get out of there till really late! Wish they were coming to WI...


----------



## Ralyks

wankerness said:


> Ugh. This is 4 hours from me, but I've never seen Meshuggah despite being a fan since before Nothing came out, and that set list looked amazing. Plus, I have listened to some Converge albums over the years and have really liked a couple of them, so that would be a bonus. But I'd have to drive 4 hours two directions by myself in one day, and if there's 3 bands on the show I'm guessing I wouldn't get out of there till really late! Wish they were coming to WI...


----------



## gunshow86de

t r i p p y


----------



## Shawn

I've always wanted to see Meshuggah.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I’ve been to countless concerts over the last 15-17 years and I’d consider myself a casual Meshuggah fan, but I finally saw them for the first time recently and it immediately became a top 3 show of all time for me. The live tones, tightness, light show, etc, were all just next level.


----------

